# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Разные песни  (тексты, МП3)

## Lampada

http://vkontakte.dj/cat/track/42097753     *С каждой секундой я ближе к тебе*, даже когда ухожу…
Автобусы едут, спешу я, но … такие не ждут… таких как я …
Уходи, но останься хоть на чуть–чуть… 
Бесконечное сердце с обычной земли, остановило часы…
Теперь здесь нету пространства, нет цифр, здесь есть только ты…
Останься со мной…, но сейчас уходи… 
Я ухожу в осень…
Давай встретимся в восемь…
Гулять… 
Медленный танец на краю тепла, и снова скоро зима…
Я с каждой секундой всё больше хочу к тебе,
Так просто, просто так вышло… 
Это странное дело – 
Я не могу без ТЕБЯ… 
Я ухожу в осень…
Давай встретимся в восемь…

----------


## ферзь олова

она вызывает меня потому что я не сплю 
можете вы помочь мне размотайте моя самая последняя ошибка
я не люблю его и зимой не будет мой сезон
но мы гуляем через двери так обвиняя их глаза 
вздохните - Anna Nalick

----------


## tradakad

> С каждой секундой я ближе к тебе, даже когда ухожу…
> Автобусы едут, спешу я, но … такие не ждут… таких как я …
> Уходи, но останься хоть на чуть–чуть… 
> Бесконечное сердце с обычной земли, остановило часы…
> Теперь здесь нету пространства, нет цифр, здесь есть только ты…
> Останься со мной…, но сейчас уходи… 
> Я ухожу в осень…
> Давай встретимся в восемь…
> Гулять… 
> ...

 Довольно романтично  ::  Прям вспомнил времена когда я под гитарку песенки напевал .. ах..  ::

----------


## Lampada

Ссылка больше не работает.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSfgn0b2o98   Песня о Безумной Маше 
               Александр Щербина 
Маша
Подходит к краю крыши
  И машет с крыши, -
  Слышу: "Гудбай, май бэби!"
И   отрывает тело,
И   расправляет крылья,
И    улетает  в  небо. 
Маша  летит по небу,
Каркает – птица птицей,
Храбрых безумству вторя.
Тут  налетает  как бы ветер
И  как бы  нашу Машу
Бросает в море. 
  Бьётся в испуге сердце –
 Между хвостом и клювом,
 Между собой и долгом,
 Между  "нельзя" и "надо". 
Маша роняет в море
Руки,  и ноги тоже,
И остальное  тело.
Дело уже не столько даже
В какой-то Маше,
Дело  в самом примере. 
Море – всего лишь символ,
Маша – всего лишь образ,
Важно  понять всё это,
И  позабыть сейчас же. 
 Маша  плывёт – а как же?
Плещется –  рыба рыбой,
Смотрится – дура дурой!
Машу  не жрут акулы,
Машу  попробуй скушать,
Маша  уже на суше. 
Маша  находит  руки
И  приставляет  ноги,
 Ноги  встают и ходят!
            Но не одни, конечно, ходят,
А вместе с Машей,
 Машу  выводят 
  Прямо к  родному дому,
   К жёлтым, как сажа, стенам,
  К окнам  в железных шторах
И  к простыням в горошек. 
Машу встречает самый
Главный по сну и мозгу,
Строгий и лысый очень.
Он назначает Маше
Клизму, укол и кашу.
И пересадку почек. 
 Маша не любит почки
И презирает клизму,
И ненавидит кашу,
И обожает крыши. 
Маша
   Подходит к краю крыши
   И машет с крыши,
И  расправляет крылья,
И  улетает в небо,
Маша  немного  crazy,
С каждым случиться  может,
Может  и  не случиться,
Важно  учиться  плавать
Кролем, и даже брасом,
Брасом, конечно, лучше,
Если не можешь кролем,
Полем и лесом тоже,
Боже, какая лажа!..

----------


## Lampada

http://polnolunie.baikal.ru/olga/grape03.mp3    Чужеземец  
       Ольга Афраймович 
А слетала ты ко мне на окно,
Ослабевшая птица...
Видно, ткали мы не то полотно,
Чтобы вновь не родиться.
То мешали нам летать провода,
То душа продавала -
Так врастали мы в свои города,
Что любовь убивала. 
Возвращаться на обугленный мост -
Нет страшнее урока.
Здесь для спящего - и дом, и погост,
Чужеземцу - дорога,
Где пристанища под небом чужим
На сто верст не отыщешь.
А враги кормились горем твоим -
Так не дай же им пищи. 
Так не дай же им надежду и страх
Неостывшей монетой,
Пусть останется лишь кровь на губах
Да ушедшее лето.
И забуду я молиться богам
И в молчание кану,
И опять я предпочту берегам
Пустоту океана. 
Пусть стекает вместо слез тишина
Прямо в гулкую Лету,
Если эхом отразится волна -
Я узнаю об этом.
Память будет убивать - не убьет,
Но сама возродится,
Отпуская на последний полет
Одинокую птицу...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Нани Брегвадзе Дорогой длинною Поёт* Нани Брегвадзе*  *Дорогой длинною*  YouTube - Дмитрий Ряхин - Дорогой длинною Поёт Дмитрий Ряхин 
Поёт Helmut Lotti YouTube - Helmut Lotti - "Those Were The Days"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmRynue6_MA#t=50  Сергей Лазарев    *Ехали на тройке с бубенцами*
А вдали мелькали огоньки
Эх, когда бы мне соколики за вами
Душу бы развеять от тоски
Дорогой длинною да ночкой лунною
Да с песней той, что вдаль летит, звеня
И с той старинною да с семиструнною
Что по ночам так мучила меня
Да выходит пели мы задаром
Понапрасну ночь за ночью жгли
Если мы покончили со старым
Так и ночи эти отошли 
Дорогой длинною погодой лунною
Да с песней той что вдаль летит звеня
И с той старинною да с семиструнною
Что по ночам так мучила меня
И с той старинною да с семиструнною
Что по ночам так мучила меня
______________________________

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Вокальный квартет "Советская песня" Калина красная  YouTube - Ян Френкель Калина красная - Исполняет автор песни    *Калина красная* 
Калина красная, калина вызрела,
Я у залеточки характер вызнала.
Характер вызнала, характер ой какой,
Я не уважила, а он пошел с другой.
А он пошел с другой, а я не спорила,
Так значит он хорош, а я не стоила. 
А я пошла с другим, ему не верится,
Он подошел ко мне удостовериться.
Удостоверился, но не добился слов,
А я одно твержу, ты потерял любовь.
Ты потерял любовь, она найденная,
Дpугому мальчику пеpеведенная.
Ты потерял любовь, и я уверенно
Другому мальчику удостоверена.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Zhanna Bichevskaya - Kazachya Pritcha (Oy, da ne vecher)  *Ой, да не вечер*  
Ой, да не вечер, да не вечер... 
Мне малым-мало спалось, 
Мне малым-мало спалось, 
Ой, да во сне привиделось. 
Мне малым-мало спалось, 
Ой, да во сне привиделось.  
Мне во сне привиделось, 
Будто конь мой вороной 
Разыгрался, расплясался, 
Ой, разрезвился подо мной. 
Разыгрался, расплясался, 
Ой, разрезвился подо мной.  
А есаул догадлив был, 
Он сумел сон разгадать: 
"Ох, пропадет" - он говорил, - 
Твоя буйна голова! " 
"Ох, пропадет" - он говорил, - 
Твоя буйна голова! "  
Ай, налетели ветры злые 
Да с восточной стороны. 
Ой, да сорвали черну шапку 
С моей буйной головы. 
Ой, да сорвали черну шапку 
С моей буйной головы.  
Ой, да не вечер, да не вечер... 
Мне малым-мало спалось, 
Мне малым-мало спалось, 
Ой, да во сне привиделось. 
Мне малым-мало спалось, 
Ой, да во сне привиделось. 
Ох, да во сне привиделось...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Evening Bells - Вечерний звон - Поёт Лариса Курдимова  YouTube - Nicolai Gedda "Večerni zvon" (The evening bell) Поёт Николай Гедда  YouTube - Helmut Lotti - "Vecherni Zvon" Поёт Helmut Lotti    *Вечерний звон*, вечерний звон 
Как много дум наводит он 
О юных днях в краю родном 
Где я любил, где отчий дом 
И как я, с ним навек простясь 
Там слушал звон в последний раз  
Уже не зреть мне светлых дней 
Весны обманчивой моей 
И скольких нет теперь в живых 
Тогда веселых, молодых 
И крепок их могильный сон 
Не слышен им вечерний звон  
Лежать и мне в земле сырой 
Напев унылый надо мной 
В долине ветер разнесет 
Другой певец по ней пройдет 
И уж не я, а будет он 
В раздумье петь вечерний звон

----------


## Lampada

*Бубенцы*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQAfVqvKMAo  Поёт Дмитрий Ряхин  
Слова А. Кусикова,  музыка В. Бакалейникова 
Сердце будто проснулось пугливо, 
Пережитого стало мне жаль;
Пусть же кони с распущенной гривой 
С бубенцами умчат меня вдаль. 
Слышу звон бубенцов издалека — 
Это тройки знакомый разбег, 
А вокруг расстелился широко 
Белым саваном искристый снег. 
Пусть ямщик свою песню затянет, 
Ветер будет ему подпевать;
Что прошло — никогда не настанет, 
Так зачем же, зачем горевать! 
Слышу звон бубенцов издалека... 
Звон бубенчиков трепетно может 
Воскресить позабытую тень, 
Мою русскую душу встревожить 
И стряхнуть мою русскую лень. 
Слышу звон бубенцов издалека...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBgvvRevI4  *Я готов целовать песок...* 
   Мне бы жизнь свою как киноплёнку
Прокрутить на десять лет назад
Чтобы стала ты простой девчонкой
Чистой чистой как весенний сад 
Вижу тень наискосок, рыжий берег с полоской ила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила
Снова тень наискосок, рыжий берег с полоской ила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила 
А когда весенними ночами
Часто думая, что я влюблён
Я твоими чёрными очами
Был тогда как птица окрылён 
Вижу тень наискосок, рыжий берег с полоской ила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила
Снова тень наискосок, рыжий берег с полоской ила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила 
Мне бы стать бы синей синей птицей
Петь не хуже чем все соловьи
Не целуйся, слышишь, не целуйся
Не целуйся, слышишь, без любви 
Вижу тень наискосок, рыжий берег с полоской ила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила
Снова тень наискосок, рыжий берег с полоской ила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила
Я готов целовать песок по которому ты ходила

----------


## Lampada

*Ты скажи...*  *Владимир Пресняков*-младший    
Когда любовь угаснет твоя 
   Не надо лгать и мучиться зря 
   На плечи руки мне положи 
   И не таясь об этом скажи  
   Ты скажи, ты скажи в тот же день, а не завтра 
   Лучше ласковой лжи беспощадная правда 
   Пусть любовь словно жизнь оборвется внезапно 
   Лучше ласковой лжи беспощадная правда  
   Пусть в тишине прощальной 
   Не лгут глаза и губы не лгут 
   Не омрачай последнего дня 
   Не унижай себя и меня  
   Ты скажи, ты скажи в тот же день, а не завтра 
   Лучше ласковой лжи беспощадная правда 
   Пусть любовь словно жизнь оборвется внезапно 
   Лучше ласковой лжи беспощадная правда  
   Ты скажи, ты скажи в тот же день, а не завтра 
   Лучше ласковой лжи беспощадная правда 
   Пусть любовь словно жизнь оборвется внезапно 
   Лучше ласковой лжи беспощадная правда

----------


## Lampada

Ссылка больше не работает.

----------


## Lampada

*Чёрный бумер* 
Серёга  
Я вырос на окраине рабочей городской
Парнишка в модной кепке, зуб потёртый золотой
Парнишка вид простой и вовсе не красавец я
А мне навстречу все девчёнки улыбаются.
Когда под вечер я из дома выхожу во двор,
Сажусь в машину, улыбнусь и завожу мотор
Включаю музыку и разноцветные огни
С тоскою полною в глазах глядят мне вслед они.
Ведь у меня есть чёрный бумер он всегда со мной
Ведь у меня есть чёрный бумер быстрый и шальной
Ведь у меня есть чёрный бумер бумер заводной
Садись смелей, девчёнка, покатаемся с тобой! 
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Стоп-сигнальные огни,
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Если сможешь, догони.
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Под окном катается ( чё--чё)
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Девкам очень нравится
(чёрный бумер) 
А наш райончик на отшибе городском стоит.
И вся округа день и ночь стаканами звенит.
Ребята местны горьку пьют, не знают фитнеса
Всё потому, что перспективы нет и бизнеса.
Ай улица родная: семь домов, три доски,
Здесь делать неча, наши мурки воют от тоски.
А только мне всё нипочём до самых сумерек,
Я по райончику _форсю_ на чёрном бумере
Ведь у меня есть чёрный бумер, он всегда со мной
Ведь у меня есть чёрный бумер, быстрый и шальной
Ведь у меня есть чёрный бумер, бумер заводной
Садись смелей, девчёнка, покатаемся с тобой! 
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Стоп-сигнальные огни
Чёрный бумер чёрный бумер
Если сможешь, догони
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Под окном катается (чё--чё)
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Девкам очень нравится
(чёрный бумер) 
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
(чё--чё)
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
(чёрный бумер)
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
(чё--чё)
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
(чёрный бумер) 
Я вырос на окраине рабочей городской.
Парнишка в модной кепке, зуб потёртый золотой
Парнишка вид простой и вовсе не красавец я,
А мне навстречу все девчёнки улыбаются
И если кто-нибудь из них попросит: ,, Прокати,,
Я прокачу её - пусть даже мне не по пути
Ведь я парнишка с виду из себя хоть и простой
Но отказать я не могу девчёнке ни одной
Ведь для того и нужен бумер, он всегда со мной
Ведь для того и нужен бумер, быстрый и шальной
Ведь для того и нужен бумер, бумер заводной
Садись смелей, девчёнка, покатаемся с тобой! 
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Стоп-сигнальные огни
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Если сможешь, догони
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Под окном катается (чё--чё)
Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер
Девкам очень нравится
(чёрный бумер)

----------


## Lampada

*Медляк* 
Исполнитель: Мистер Кредо (Mr.Credo) 
В этот серый скучный вечер
  Я тебя случайно встретил.
 Я позвал тебя с собою
  И назвал своей судьбою. 
  У тебя глаза как море,
  Словно ночь твои ресницы,
  Твои руки словно крылья,
  Крылья одинокой птицы. 
ПРИПЕВ:
       Сегодня в белом танце кружимся-а-а,
       Наверно мы стобой подружимся-а-а,
      И ночью мы вдвоём останемся-а-а,
       А утром навсегда расстанемся-а-а-а. 
  Среди серых стен молчанья
  Я тебя нашла случайно.         
  Позвала тебя с собою
  Назвала своей судьбою. 
  У тебя глаза как небо,
  Словно ночь твои ресницы,
  Твои руки словно крылья,
  Крылья одинокой птицы.

----------


## Lampada

Инструментальная пьеса по (любимой) мелодии из телевизионной передачи "В мире животных".

----------


## Lampada

*Чай вдвоем**День рождения* 
Воскресенье. День рожденья у тебя
Поздравляют твои лучшие друзья
С утра подарки, телеграммы, звонкий смех.
Сегодня праздник для всех 
В руках букеты, твои слёзы на фольге.
Обнимет мама, но трудно боль держать в себе.
Вокруг веселье, каждый хочет дать совет,
Но его рядом нет... 
Ты погасила свечи, загадала желание,
Чтоб в этот вечер он пришёл на свидание,
Этот вечер он провёл с тобой
Не надо ни подарков, ни цветов, ни внимания,
А только чтоб осуществилось желание
В день рожденья твой 
Ты погасила свечи, загадала желание,
Чтоб в этот вечер он пришёл на свидание,
Этот вечер он провёл с тобой
Не надо ни подарков, ни цветов, ни внимания
А только чтоб осуществилось желание
В день рожденья твой 
В день рожденья твой 
Гости дома, за исключением одного.
И ни звоночка, ни записки от него
Жизнь прекрасна, тебе совсем немного лет,
Но его рядом нет... 
Ты погасила свечи, загадала желание,
Чтоб в этот вечер он пришёл на свидание,
Этот вечер он провёл с тобой.
Не надо ни подарков, ни цветов, ни внимания
А только чтоб осуществилось желание
В день рожденья твой 
Ты погасила свечи, загадала желание,
Чтоб в этот вечер он пришёл на свидание,
Этот вечер он провёл с тобой.
Не надо ни подарков, ни цветов, ни внимания
А только чтоб осуществилось желание
В день рожденья твой 
В день рожденья твой
В день рожденья твой
В день рожденья твой
В день рожденья твой

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W07rf9RgTQo  Поёт Валерий Золотухин   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffF6a87a0Sw  Группа "Bering Strait"  *Ой, мороз, мороз,*  
 Не морозь меня, 
   Не морозь меня, моего коня.  
   Не морозь меня, моего коня, 
   Моего коня белогривого.  
   Моего коня белогривого, 
   У меня жена, ох, ревнивая.  
   У меня жена, ох, красавица, 
   Ждет меня домой, ждет печалится.  
   Я вернусь домой на закате дня. 
   Обниму жену, напою коня.  
   Ой, мороз, мороз, 
   Не морозь меня, 
   Не морозь меня, моего коня.

----------


## Lampada

http://media.theatre.ru/audio/bogushevi ... a/_160.mp3 
Осень, осень, детская шарманка. 
Нелепый и фальшивый звук. 
Он меня целует. Зонтик и перчатки 
Неловко падают из рук.  
Вечер свечек, хризантем и джаза. 
Назавтра мы идем в кино, 
Кажется, на Фосса. И перед сеансом 
Фойе пустынно и темно.  
Вдруг, отражаясь в зеркалах, 
Я вижу страх в своих глазах, 
А в его глазах - небеса. 
И отражаясь в небесах, 
Ни словом не могу сказать, 
Ни пером потом описать, 
Что, отражаясь в зеркалах, 
Я вижу дым в своих глазах, 
И огонь я вижу в других. 
И, отражаясь в том огне, 
Я вижу, но как бы на дне, 
Всё тот же страх в своих глазах.  
Осень, осень, пестрая игрушка. 
Мелодий давних дивный круг. 
Гуси, утки, прочие кукушки 
Привычно двинулись на юг.  
Розы. Каллы. Длинный звон бокалов... 
Мы оба в облаке из снов. 
Но снова осень проститься нам сказала, 
Так всё подстроив вновь и вновь,  
Что, отражаясь в зеркалах, 
Я вижу страх в своих глазах, 
А в его глазах - небеса. 
И отражаясь в небесах, 
Ни словом не могу сказать, 
Ни пером потом описать, 
Что, отражаясь в зеркалах, 
Я вижу дым в своих глазах, 
И огонь я вижу в других. 
И, отражаясь в том огне, 
Я вижу, но как бы на дне, 
Всё тот же страх в своих глазах.  
Осень. Осень. Глупая игрушка. 
Где ты, мой друг, и ты, мой друг? 
Вновь меня целуют в губы и послушно 
Перчатка падает из рук.  
Сколько тысяч лет танцуют листья 
Всё тот же медленный фокстрот! 
Снова осень в дверь мою стучится. 
Зачем? - я знаю наперёд...  
И отражаясь в зеркалах, 
Я вижу дым в своих глазах, 
И огонь я вижу в других. 
И, отражаясь в том огне. 
Я вижу, но как бы во сне. 
Увы и ах, - всё тот же страх.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 
Моей душе покоя нет
Моей душе покоя нет,
Весь день я жду кого-то.
Без сна встречаю я рассвет,
И все из-за кого-то. 
  С мною нет кого-то,
  Ах, где найти кого-то?
  Могу весь мир я обойти,
  Чтобы найти кого-то.
  Чтобы найти кого-то
  Могу весь мир я обойти. 
О вы, хранящие любовь
Неведомые силы,
Пусть невредим вернется вновь
Ко мне мне кто-то милый. 
  Но нет со мной кого-то -
  Мне грустно отчего-то,
  Клянусь, что все бы я отдала
  На свете для кого-то.
  На свете для кого-то
  Клянусь, что все бы я отдала.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Призрачно все В этом мире бушующем - "Земля Санникова" ч2 Поёт Олег Даль  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06    *Призрачно всё*
в этом мире бушующем
Есть только миг
за него и держись
Есть только миг
между прошлым и будущим
Именно он
называется жизнь 
Вечный покой
сердце вряд ли обрадует
Вечный покой
для седых пирамид
А для звезды,
что сорвалась и падает
Есть только миг
ослепительный миг
А для звезды,
что сорвалась и падает
Есть только миг
ослепительный миг 
Пусть этот мир вдаль
летит сквозь столетия
Но не всегда
по дороге мне с ним
Чем дорожу,
чем рискую на свете я
Мигом одним
только мигом одним 
Счастье дано
повстречать иль беду ещё
Есть только миг
за него и держись
Есть только миг
между прошлым и будущим
Именно он
называется жизнь
Есть только миг
между прошлым и будущим
Именно он
называется жизнь

----------


## Lampada

Одесса

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bizyulka.ru/rachok.mp3

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Анна Герман Надежда

----------


## Lampada

Попурри 
Поёт Николай Басков

----------


## Lampada

Шарманка  
Вернулась шарманка, о чем-то вздыхая 
   Вернулась шарманка, ночами рыдая 
   Страдает шарманка, стирая улыбки 
   Рыдает шарманка с душой первой скрипки  
   Влекут ли мечты небывалые, 
   Цветут ли цветы запоздалые 
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.  
   Влекут ли мечты небывалые, 
   Цветут ли цветы запоздалые 
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.  
   Все так же шарманка о чем-то жалеет 
   Все так же шарманка грустит и стареет 
   Страдает шарманка, стирая улыбки 
   Рыдает шарманка с душой первой скрипки  
   Влекут ли мечты небывалые, 
   Цветут ли цветы запоздалые 
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.  
   Влекут ли мечты небывалые, 
   Цветут ли цветы запоздалые 
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.  
   Влекут ли мечты небывалые, 
   Цветут ли цветы запоздалые 
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.  
   Влекут ли мечты небывалые, 
   Цветут ли цветы запоздалые 
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.  
   Все так же рыдает шарманка, 
   В Париже она чужестранка.

----------


## kwatts59

Почему, когда я нажму on the earlier links на эту страницу, ничего не происходит.

----------


## Lampada

> Почему, когда я нажимаю on the earlier links на этой странице, ничего не происходит?

 Не знаю.    ::

----------


## Lampada

Посвящение жене 
Стихи Роберта Рождественского 
Поёт Юрий Гуляев

----------


## Lampada

Эй, моряк 
Музыка А. Петрова, слова С. Фогельсона
Поёт Лайма Вайкуле  
Нам бы, нам бы, нам бы, нам бы всем на дно.
Там бы, там бы, там бы, там бы пить вино.
Там под океаном
Мы трезвы или пьяны-
Не видно всё равно. 
Эй, моряк, ты слишком долго плавал.
Я тебя успела позабыть.
Мне теперь морской по нраву дьявол.
Его хочу любить. 
С якоря сниматься, по местам стоять.
Эй, на румбе, румбе, румбе так держать!
Дьяволу морскому
Свезём бочонок рому,
Ему не устоять. 
Эй, моряк, ты слишком долго плавал.
Я тебя успела позабыть.
Мне теперь морской по нраву дьявол.
Его хочу любить. 
Нам бы, нам бы, нам бы, нам бы всем на дно.
Там бы, там бы, там бы, там бы пить вино.
Там под океаном
Мы трезвы или пьяны-
Не видно всё равно. 
Эй моряк, ты слишком долго плавал.
Я тебя успела позабыть.
Мне теперь морской по нраву дьявол.
Его хочу
Его хочу
Его хочу любить.

----------


## Lampada

Приходит любовь 
Музыка - Р. Хаммерштайн, слова - Константин Арсенев
Поёт Татьяна Овсиенко 
Приходит любовь - ты об этом не знаешь, -
Когда за окном скучный серый день.
Приходит любовь и всё сразу меняет,
И хочется петь и смеяться с ней. 
Она подкрадётся и ловко набросит
Своей разноцветной неволи сочок.
Ты пойман, но воли не просишь
И ей не откажешь ни в чём. 
Ты на поводочке с хозяйкой-любовью,
Но в небо выводят тебя погулять.
Свободы любой милее неволя твоя. 
Приходит любовь - каково это чудо! -
И сердце стучится сильнее вновь.
Как жаль только, что неизвестно откуда
Приходит любовь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc7PgOHcPPk http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14   *ГУЛЯКА* 
Слова Сергея Есенина 
Я обманывать себя не стану,
Залегла забота в сердце мглистом.
Отчего прослыл я шарлатаном?
Отчего прослыл я скандалистом? 
Не злодей я и не грабил лесом,
Не стрелял несчастных по темницам -
Я всего лишь уличный повеса,
Улыбающийся встречным лицам. 
Я московский озорной гуляка -
По всему тверскому околотку
В переулках каждая собака
Знает мою лёгкую походку. 
Каждая задрипанная лошадь
Головой кивает мне навстречу -
Для зверей приятель я хороший,
Каждый стих мой душу зверя лечит. 
Я хожу в цилиндре не для женщин -
С глупой страстью сердце жить не в силе, -
В нём удобней, грусть свою уменьшив, 
Золото овса давать кобыле.  
Средь людей я дружбы не имею,
Я иному покорился царству -
Каждому здесь кобелю на шею
Я готов отдать мой лучший галстук. 
Я московский озорной гуляка -
По всему Тверскому околотку
В переулках каждая собака
Знает мою легкую походку.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UYHXew4Q3I 
ЧЁРНЫЙ КОТ 
Жил да был чёрный кот за углом,
И кота ненавидел весь дом.
Только песня совсем не о том,
Как не ладили люди с котом. 
Припев:
Говорят, не повезёт,
Если чёрный кот дорогу перейдёт,
А пока - наоборот:
Только чёрному коту и не везёт. 
Целый день во дворе суета:
Прогоняют с дороги кота,
Только песня совсем не о том,
Как охотился двор за котом. 
Припев. 
Даже с кошкой своей за версту
Приходилось встречаться коту,
Только песня совсем не о том,
Как мурлыкала кошка с котом. 
Припев. 
Бедный кот от усов до хвоста
Был черней, чем сама чернота,
Да и песенка, в общем, о том,
Как обидно быть чёрным котом! 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvwANkjxaro 
ПЕСЕНКА ШОФЁРА 
А дорога серою лентою вьётся,
Залито дождём смотровое стекло...
Пусть твой грузовик через бури пробьётся -
Я хочу, шофёр, чтоб тебе повезло. 
Припев:
Не страшны тебе ни дождь, ни слякоть,
Резкий поворот и косогор...
Чтобы не пришлось любимой плакать,
Крепче за баранку держись, шофёр. 
Ветер за кабиною носится с пылью 
Слева поворот, осторожней, шофёр, 
Как-нибудь дотянет последние мили 
Твой надёжный друг и товарищ мотор  
Припев. 
Пусть пропахли руки дождём и бензином,
Пусть посеребрила виски седина -
Радостно встречать тебя с маленьким сыном
Выйдет к перекрёстку любовь и жена.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc2guTgeKY8  
ПЕСЕНКА СТУДЕНТА 
Во французской стороне,
На чужой планете,
Предстоит учиться мне
В университете.
До чего тоскую я -
Не сказать словами.
Плачьте, милые друзья,
Горькими слезами!
На прощание пожмем
Мы друг другу руки
И покинет отчий дом
Мученик науки!
Вот стою, держу весло,
Через миг отчалю -
Сердце бедное свело
Скорбью и печалью! 
Тихо плещется вода,
Голубая лента,
Вспоминайте иногда
Вашего студента!
Много зим и много лет
Прожили мы вместе,
Сохранив святой обет
Верности и чести.
Ну, так будьте же всегда
Живы и здоровы!
Верю, день придет, когда
Свидимся мы снова.
Всех вас вместе соберу,
Если на чужбине
Я, случайно, не помру
От своей латыни;
Если не сведут с ума
Римляне и греки,
Сочинившие тома
Для библиотеки;
Если те профессора,
Что студентов учат,
Горемыку школяра
Насмерть не замучат;
Если насмерть не упьюсь
На хмельной пирушке,
Обязательно вернусь
К вам, друзья, подружки! 
Вот стою, держу весло,
Через миг отчалю -
Сердце бедное свело
Скорбью и печалью!
Тихо плещется вода,
Голубая лента,
Вспоминайте иногда
Вашего студента.

----------


## Lampada

Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза
Леонид Утёсов 
Алло, алло? 
   Джим, какие вести? 
   Давно я дома не была 
   Пятнадцать дней, как я в отъезде 
   Ну как идут у нас дела?  
   Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза 
   Дела идут и жизнь легка 
   Ни одного, печального сюрприза 
   За исключеньем пустяка  
   Так ерунда, пустое дело, кобыла ваша околела 
   А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза 
   Всё хорошо, всё хорошо  
   Алло, алло? 
   Мартель, ужасный случай 
   Моя кобыла умерла 
   Скажите мне, мой верный кучер 
   Как эта смерть произошла?  
   Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза 
   Всё хорошо. как никогда 
   К чему скорбеть от глупого сюрприза 
   Ведь это право ерунда  
   С кобылой что - пустое дело 
   Она с конюшнею сгорела 
   А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза 
   Всё хорошо, всё хорошо  
   Алло, алло? 
   Паскаль мутится разум 
   Какой неслыханный удар 
   Сажите мне всю правду разом 
   Когда в конюшне был пожар?  
   Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза 
   И хороши у нас дела 
   Но вам судьба, как видно из каприза 
   Ещё сюрприз преподнесла  
   Сгорел ваш дом с конюшней вместе 
   Когда пылало всё поместье 
   А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза 
   Всё хорошо, всё хорошо  
   Алло, алло? 
   Лука сгорел наш замок? 
   Ах до чего ж мне тяжело 
   Я вне себя, скажите прямо 
   Как это всё произошло?  
   Узнал ваш муж, прекрасная маркиза 
   Что разорил себя и вас 
   Не вынес он, подобного сюрприза 
   И застрелился в тот же час  
   Упавши мёртвым у печи он опрокинул две свечи 
   Попали свечи на ковёр и запылал он как костёр 
   Погода ветреной была ваш замок выгорел дотла 
   Огонь усадьбу всю спалил, а с ней конюшню охватил 
   Конюшня запертой была, а в ней кобыла умерла  
   А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза 
   Всё хорошо, всё хорошо

----------


## Lampada

Обратите внимение 
Группа Отпетые мошенники 
Приезжайте к нам в город
Мы вам всё покажем и расскажем
Если надо - переведём, перенесём
Через каналы, дороги, ямы и обвалы
А если где достать чё надо
Мы найдем, вернём, перевернём
Все это нафиг, мосты нам не помеха
Они просто здесь для смеха. Да-да да-да
Заберёмся вверх на крышу
А, быть может, еще выше
Будет вам олимпиада. Ха-ха-ха 
Обратите внимание на наше воспитание
Пьянки, гулянки, диско и панки
С нами девчонки-растаманки
Обратите внимание на наше состояние
Мокрые, солёные, синие, зелёные
Днём и вечером делать нам нечего 
Приезжайте к нам в город
Мы покажем вам культуру
Что растёт не на природе
Не в лесу, не в огороде
Может, вас порвёт настолько
Что останетесь надолго
Здесь жить, гулять, настроенье поднимать
"Вы к нам заехали на час" - Wow!
А мы уже всех любим вас как в первый раз - Класс!
А если по району нашему пройдётесь
Вряд ли вы уже к себе домой вернётесь 
Обратите внимание на наше воспитание
Пьянки, гулянки, диско и панки
С нами девчонки-растаманки
Обратите внимание на наше состояние
Мокрые, солёные, синие, зелёные
Днём и вечером делать нам нечего

----------


## Lampada

Мы всех лучше 
Группа Аукцион
Поёт Алекспй Хвостенко (Хвост) 
Мы всех лучше!  
Мы всех краше!  
Всех умнее и скромнее всех!  
Превосходим в совершенствах всевозможные хвалы!  
Наконец-то всем на радость 
Мы теперь нашли слова такие, 
Те, что точно отвечают положению вещей.  
Славит Дева Козерога, 
Хвалит Рыбу Водолей полезный, 
Скорпиона тоже славят 
Лев, Телец, Овен и Рак.  
Золотой Стрелец с Весами 
С Близнецами этой песней славят, 
И мерцаньем восхваляют 
Высоту любой звезды.  
Мы всех лучше! 
Мы всех краше! 
Всех умнее и скромнее всех! 
Превосходим в совершенствах всевозможные хвалы!  
Водоплавающих малых 
И больших огромных чудищ моря 
Слышен рёв самохваленья 
Этой песней к небесам.  
Мы всех лучше! 
Мы всех краше! 
Всех умнее и скромнее всех! 
Превосходим в совершенствах всевозможные хвалы!  
Киви-киви, моа-моа, 
Дорогие птеродактили, 
Вместе с птицей Эпионис 
И весёлой птицей Дром  
Золотыми голосами 
В круге вечного великолепия 
Убедительно объявят 
Несомненную хвалу.  
Мы всех лучше! 
Мы всех краше! 
Всех умнее и скромнее всех! 
Превосходим в совершенствах всевозможные хвалы!  
Те, что с хоботом и с рогом, 
Млеко-непарнокопытные 
Ударяют в лёгкий панцирь, 
Чтобы вновь провозгласить:  
Мы всех лучше! 
Мы всех краше! 
Всех умнее и скромнее всех! 
Превосходим в совершенствах всевозможные хвалы!  
Человек, венец творенья, 
Просто-напросто обязан славить 
Этой песней совершенства, 
Что дарованы ему.  
Этой песней, этим гимном, 
Громогласнейшим апофеозом, 
Чудным звуком, трубным гласом 
Должен славить сам себя.  
Пойте с нами, пойте с нами 
Пойте только так и не иначе: 
"Мы всех лучше! Мы всех краше! 
Одарённей и скромней!"  
А когда мы засыпаем, 
Вы проснитесь и хвалитесь нами, 
Чтоб хвала не умолкала, 
Чтоб всегда была слышна.  
Наконец-то всем на радость 
Мы теперь нашли слова такие, 
Те, что точно отвечают положению вещей.  
Мы всех лучше! 
Мы всех краше! 
Всех умнее и скромнее всех! 
Превосходим в совершенствах всевозможные хвалы! 
Наконец-то всем на радость 
Мы теперь нашли слова такие, 
Те, что точно отвечают положению вещей.

----------


## Gerty

А этого еще не было? Есть и слова и запись: 
Андрей Миронов поет "Песню о незнакомом певце"  http://www.amironov.ru/index.php?chrazd ... dsource=88

----------


## Lampada

> А этого еще не было? Есть и слова и запись:
> Андрей Миронов поёт "Песню о незнакомом певце" http://www.amironov.ru/index.php?chrazd ... dsource=88

 Спасибо!  Красивые слова и песня.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Lampada, by the way, do you have some kind of a list of all songs that you've posted here up to date? It might be interesting to see.

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, by the way, do you have some kind of a list of all songs that you've posted here up to date? It might be interesting to see.

 Нет, а зачем?  Здесь *Search* есть. 
Да, судя по количеству моих постов, это *много* песен.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Lampada, by the way, do you have some kind of a list of all songs that you've posted here up to date? It might be interesting to see.   Нет, а зачем?  Здесь *Search* есть. 
> Да, судя по количеству моих постов, это *много* песен.

 Так в том-то и дело. Имея список, можно посмотреть и выбрать что-нибудь, а имея поиск - можно найти только то, что ищешь. А если не знаешь, что искать, но хочется чего-то для души?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Ramil  Lampada, by the way, do you have some kind of a list of all songs that you've posted here up to date? It might be interesting to see.   Нет, а зачем?  Здесь *Search* есть. 
> Да, судя по количеству моих постов, это *много* песен.     Так в том-то и дело. Имея список, можно посмотреть и выбрать что-нибудь, а имея поиск - можно найти только то, что ищешь. А если не знаешь, что искать, но хочется чего-то для души?

 Не знаю, как тебе помочь.  Даже не представляю, как такой список составить. К тому же "для души" - это различное для каждого человека.  Меня трогают за душу старые бардовские песни, Высoцкий, солдатские песни и... много разного.

----------


## Lampada

Я по деревням хожу... 
Поет Сергей Русских 
Я по деревням хожу - брожу,
И такой как ты не нахожу,
К дому твоему подойду тайком,
Гаснут фонари за бугорком. 
Мы с парнями весело живём,
Песни наши местные поём,
Я тебя люблю и тебе дарю,
Эту мою песню о любви. 
Может быть, поймёшь ты наконец,
Что ребёнку нужен и отец,
Ты со мною так поступила зря,
О, коварная любовь моя,
Я тебя люблю, по ночам не сплю,
И на нашу карточку смотрю. 
Шлю тебе ответное письмо,
Снова вышла замуж я давно,
Но разбились вновь все мои мечты,
Пьёт проклятый также как и ты,
Взял меня силком, обещал любить
Я не знаю, как теперь мне быть. 
Еду на "Уазе" по шоссе,
Ты навстречу мне во всей красе,
Я остановлюсь, мирно улыбнусь
И с тобою сразу помирюсь.
Я тебя люблю, я тебе пою
Эту мою песню о любви.

----------


## Lampada

Хорошо сидим! http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18

----------


## Lampada

Раз невеста, два невеста http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20

----------


## Lampada

*Витас* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO_VXHxsRw

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

да. голос.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEtvnrBt1TU YouTube - Звери - До скорой встречи  
Группа *Звери* 
До скорой встречи  
Вчерашний вечер из подворотни, на всё согласен 
Спасаться нечем, и я охотник, и я опасен 
И очень скоро, ещё минута. и доверяю 
И мухоморы, конечно круто, но тоже вряд ли  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
Тычинка-пестик, любовь научит, совсем не пошло 
Когда мы вместе, никто не круче, но это в прошлом 
И я не знаю, и я теряю, вчерашний вечер 
Моя смешная, моя сквозная, до скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
Моя love story, короче ночи, смотрю на время 
И беспонтово, мотает счётчик, такси на север 
И я не знаю, и я теряю, вчерашний вечер 
Моя смешная, моя родная, до скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи  
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи 
Моя любовь к тебе навечно 
До скорой встречи 
До скорой встречи

----------


## paramita

> *Витас* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO_VXHxsRw

 скажите об этом пивце,пожалуйста  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  *Витас* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO_VXHxsRw   Расскажите об этом певце, пожалуйста

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitas

----------


## Guin

http://www.vitas.com.ru

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19   Исполняет Л. Крылова http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WzhwxVpQq4 - Аркадий Северный   *Шарабан мой – американка* 
А шарабан мой, американка, 
Какая ночь, какая пьянка. 
Хотите пейте, посуду бейте, 
Мне всё равно, мне всё равно.  
Я из Сибири сюда бежала, 
Зачем же мама меня рожала. 
А шарабан мой, американка, 
А я девчонка, я шарлатанка.  
Люблю я деньги, люблю я карты, 
Люблю подарки к Восьмому марта. 
А шарабан мой, американка, 
А я девчонка, я шарлатанка.  
А кто мне друг, а кто приятель, 
Судебный знает лишь заседатель. 
А шарабан мой, американка, 
А я девчонка, я шарлатанка.  
Любила я авантюриста, 
Он в оперетте служил артистом. 
А шарабан мой, американка, 
А я девчонка, я шарлатанка.

----------


## Юрка

Ума Турман *Проститься*   
По минутам осыпается 
Ожидание невозможного, 
Ранним утром просыпается 
От движенья неосторожного.  
Как молчанием ледяной зимы, 
Нас закутало неизвестностью. 
Здесь так долго друг друга искали мы, 
И, конечно, пропали без вести.  
Припев:  
Проститься нету сил, 
Закрываю я глаза, 
Закрываю, сквозь туман уплывая 
По аллеям столицы.  
Проститься, за потерей - потеря, 
И года полетели, 
За дождями - метели, 
Перелётные птицы.  
Только ночью не могу уснуть, 
Странный холод в сердце прячется. 
Что случилось, скажите мне кто-нибудь? 
Только осень в окно мне расплачется.  
В подоконник мне бьются горошины, 
Тишину разбивая веселием. 
Умирали давно понемножку мы, 
И, наверное, было спасением...  
Припев.  
Время смотрит спокойно, с презрением. 
Вы меня уже, верно, не вспомните. 
Опоздавшее, ходит прозрение 
По моей гладко выбритой комнате.  
Недосказано и недослушано, 
Сердце бьётся другими вершинами. 
Значит, всё безнадёжно разрушено, 
Ну зачем же, зачем поспешили мы...  
Припев.

----------


## Юрка

Братья Грим.
"Ресницы". 
Губы у тебя 
Вкуса миндаля, 
Словно конопля– 
Дурят. 
Слов, не говоря, 
Искусай меня. 
Силы не жалей. 
Дурака валяй. 
Припев:
Хлопай ресницами 
И взлетай. 
Присниться – не забывай.  
Хлопай ресницами 
И взлетай. 
Синицею, иволгой.  
У тебя глаза 
Словно бирюза. 
Резко по газам 
Вдарим. 
Может быть и я 
Вкуса миндаля? 
И могу летать, 
Веками порхая. 
Припев: 2 раза.

----------


## Юрка

Верка Сердючка.
Пирожок. 
Я тихо шла, шла, шла 
Пирожок нашла. 
Я села, поела, 
Опять пошла...  
Я тихо шла... Я шла. 
Я пирожок нашла. 
Я села, поела, 
Опять пошла. Я тихо шла...  
Я тихо шла, шла, шла 
Ничего не нашла. 
Ни села, ни поела 
Но дальше пошла...  
Я тихо шла... Я шла. 
Я ничего не нашла. 
Ни села, ни поела. 
Но дальше пошла. Я тихо шла...  
Я завтра пойду 
Что-нибудь найду. 
Сяду, поем 
И дальше пойду...  
Надо идти. 
Что-нибудь найти. 
Что бы сесть, поесть 
И дальше пойти...  
И я пойду... Я пойду. 
Я что-нибудь найду. 
Я сяду, поем 
И дальше пойду. Да, я пойду...  
Я тихо шла. 
Я тихо шла. 
Я шла. 
О, как я шла. 
А с кем я шла?!...

----------


## Юрка

Михаил Круг. *Владимирский централ.*  
Весна опять пришла и лучики тепла
Доверчиво глядят в моё окно.
Опять защемит грудь и в душу влезет грусть,
По памяти пойдёт со мной. 
Пойдёт  разворошит и вместе согрешит
С той девочкой, что так давно любил.
С той девочкой ушла,с той девочкой пришла.
Забыть её не хватит сил. 
Припев:
Владимирский централ ветер северный
Этапом из Твери зла немеренно.
Лежит на сердце тяжкий груз.
Владимирский централ ветер северный
Когда я банковал жизнь разменена,
Но не " очко "  обычно губит
А к одиннадцати туз. 
Там под окном "зэка" проталина тонка
И все ж ты не долга моя весна.
Я радуюсь, что здесь хоть это то  но есть
Как мне твоя любовь нужна. 
Припев:
Владимирский централ ветер северный
Этапом из Твери зла немеренно.
Лежит на сердце тяжкий груз.
Владимирский централ ветер северный
Когда я банковал жизнь разменена,
Но не " очко "  обычно губит
А к одиннадцати туз. 
Владимирский централ ветер северный
Этапом из Твери зла немеренно
Лежит на сердце тяжкий груз
Владимирский централ ветер северный
Когда я банковал жизнь разменена
Но не " очко "  обычно губит
А к одиннадцати туз.

----------


## Юрка

Лолита Милявская
«Помада» 
Что-то плохочувствие
Какое-то предчувствие
На цветах искусственных вянут лепестки
Белыми ромашками
Комната украшена
В блюдце по-домашнему теплятся бычки 
На каждом моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
Опять не вышло... 
В телефонном проводе
Твои толпятся доводы
Не дождавшись повода ты поставил крест
Блюдце переполнено
И заходят новые
И едва знакомые - разницы уж нет 
На каждом моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
На каждом моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
Опять не вышло... 
В зеркале знамение
Вянет отражение
Сонные движения, глазки не блестят
В пепел дым развеется
Тело в ванной греется
А постель застелится, опустев как взгляд 
Сотрётся моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
Сотрётся моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
Сотрётся моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
Сотрётся моя помада
Так близко к сердцу не надо
Я и сама бы рада
Но не могу, не могу, слышишь ? 
Опять не вышло...

----------


## Юрка

Кристина Орбакайте. *Вербочки*  
Мальчики да девочки
Свечечки да вербочки
Понесли домой
Огонечки теплятся,
Прохожие крестятся
И пахнет весной.
Ветерок удаленький,
Дождик - дождик маленький,
Не задуй огня.
В воскресенье вербное
Завтра встану первая
Для святого дня.

----------


## Юрка

Кристина Орбакайте.
"Перелетная птица" 
Ты меня не понял… 
Ты меня не понял, помнишь на перроне, 
Ты стоял в агонии, а я в вагоне 
Я вернулась, только ты уже с другой, 
Ну, как же это больно, ты меня не понял.  
В небе парила перелетная птица, 
Я уходила, чтобы возвратиться… 
Я птица.  
Ты меня не понял, я же пошутила, 
Я же на минутку уходила, 
Опоздал мой поезд, ты уже с другой, 
Ну, как же это просто, ты меня не понял…  
В небе парила перелетная птица, 
Я уходила, чтобы возвратиться… 
Я птица.

----------


## Юрка

Олег Газманов.
«Единственная» 
Даже в зеркале разбитом,
Hад осколками склонясь,
В отражениях забытых
Вновь увидишь ты меня. 
И любовь безумной птицей
Разобьет твое окно.
Снова будешь ты мне сниться,
Будешь сниться все равно 
Припев:
Единственная моя,
С ветром обрученная,
Светом озаренная,
Светлая моя.
Зачем мне теперь заря,
Звезды падают в моря,
И срывая якоря,
Прочь летит душа моя. 
Что мы сделали с надеждой
В час когда пришла беда.
Ведь такими же как прежде
Мы не будем никогда. 
Hе родятся наши дети,
Hе подарят нам цветы
Будет петь холодный ветер
Hад осколками мечты. 
Мое сердце рвалось в небо.
Ты боялась высоты.
И осталась только горечь
От внезапной пустоты. 
В нашем зеркале разбитом
Ты увидишь наклонясь -
Две непрожитые жизни
Разлетаются звеня.

----------


## Юрка

Владимир Кузьмин
"Моя любовь". 
Моя любовь нежданная печаль,
Путь несказанных грёз
И всё, о чём так долго я мечтал
Нечаянно сбылось 
Моя любовь, тебя мне не увидеть, нет,
С тобой мне не расстаться, нет,
Тебя увидел я как белую звезду,
Что светит нам в вечерней синей мгле 
Ты промелькнула и исчезла в вышине
Звезда любви в прекрасном сне
Исчезла ты, но я успел тебе сказать:
"Что путь ты озарила мне". 
Ты промелькнула и исчезла в вышине
Звезда любви в прекрасном сне
Исчезла ты, но я успел тебе сказать:
"Что путь ты озарила мне".

----------


## Lampada

Проститься - Группа УмаТурман

----------


## Lampada

Пирожок - Верка Сердючка

----------


## Lampada

Владимирский централ - Михаил Круг -

----------


## Lampada

Помада - Лолита Милявская

----------


## Lampada

Единственная - Олег Газманов

----------


## Lampada

Моя любовь - Владимир Кузьмин

----------


## Lampada

Красавица 
Группа Фактор-2 
Красавица
Если б знала ты как хочу я тебя
Думал на уроке один парень про себя, про себя,
На училку химии смотря.
Молодая девушка ещё она была
Сразу после института в школу к нам работать пришла
И наших пацанов свела с ума 
припев 2 раза: 
Скажи красавица чего не нравится
Пойми ведь я всего лишь навсего хочу тебе понравиться,
тебе понравиться, тебе понравиться 
На доске черчу таблицу Менделеева
И случайно написал, что я люблю тебя, вот беда
Она со злостью смотрит на меня
После всех уроков мы остались с ней вдвоём
Думал я сейчас пойдём шампусика попьём, но облом
И вместо бара мы к директору идём 
припев 2 раза 
Директор школы вызывает меня в который раз в кабинет
А я то знаю, что секретарша ему делает омлет
И вот опять его я вижу перед собой
Директор, мать его, не дружит с головой
Я думал, что всё произойдёт как обычно, непривычно, 
от него исходило это лично, симпотично 
Ну што, сынок, она понравилась тебе?
Я огорчу тебя, она понравилась и мне
Опс
Знаеш почему, она раборает здесь?
Ведь на такое место просто так не присесть
Понял
Короче, выговор тебе, не официальный 
Оставь её в покое, ведь ты пацан нормальный 
Захлопнув дверь я выхожу из кабинета
И знаю мне сегодня не поможет сигарета
Я вижу она опять направилась к нему
И задаю себе вопрос почему??? 
припев 2 раза[/quote]

----------


## Lampada

Кораблики 
Подъём и Карина М 
Только школу окончил - повестку прислали
Я и не ожидал
Я успел со всеми попрощаться
Не беги, не плачь, сестрёнка
Я же тебя не бросил
Просто я ухожу
Тебе со мной нельзя
Я напишу 
Скорей возвращайся (Кому-то надо)
Скорей возвращайся (Кому-то надо)
Скорей возвращайся (Понятно)
Карина 
Белые кораблики, белые кораблики
По небу плывут
Белые кораблики, белые кораблики
Дождики везут
Белые кораблики, белые кораблики
Дождики везут 
Не надо, зачем обижаться и дуться
Остаться не могу
Они там без меня, сестрёнка, не обойдутся
Вот и всё и мне пора
Только присядем на дорожку
Скажи друзьям - в армии теперь наш Алёшка
Но я вернусь
Всего лишь двевесны
Я вернусь 
Скорей возвращайся (Кому-то надо)
Понятно...
Карина 
Пристани корабликам, пристани корабликам
В небе не нужны
Пристают кораблики, пристают кораблики
К маковке сосны
Пристают кораблики, пристают кораблики
К маковке сосны 
Не буду плакать, я же пацан
Ты усади поближе рядом медвежонка
Письмо напиши мне в армию, сестрёнка
Я ухожу, но взять с собой тебя
Не могу 
Кому-то надо...
Скорей возвращайся...
Понятно...
Карина 
Всё плывут кораблики, всё плывут кораблики
К нам издалека
Белые кораблики, белые кораблики
Это облака
Белые кораблики, белые кораблики
Это облака

----------


## Lampada

25 этаж 
Группа Корни 
Привет, тебе, мой третий Рим,
Твой одинокий пилигрим
Вернулся в город детства
В поисках огня.
На перекрёстке всех времён
Июльским ветром окрылён
Дождями летними
Встречай, встречай меня…
Кто за три моря уходил,
Тому вернуться хватит сил,
Лететь по ветру
Не написанным письмом…
А солнце льёт лимонный сок,
И тает сахарный песок,
И теплый вечер так прозрачен,
Невесом. 
Припев:
А моя любовь живёт на 25 этаже…
А твоя душа зовёт, и я учусь летать уже…
А моя любовь живёт на 25 этаже…
А моя душа летит к твоей душе. 
Не спят каналы и мосты,
И полуночные цветы
Волшебным запахом наполнят
Все слова…
Где в золотистом свете фар
Плывёт по воздуху бульвар,
Касаясь сонных облаков
Едва-едва…
Ты веришь птицам и стихам,
Стекают звезды по щекам,
И в тёмных лужах
Отражаются огни…
Бензином город весь пропах,
И мятным снегом на губах
Растает сказка о любви
И эти дни… 
Припев: 
Ты от меня так далеко
К тебе добраться не легко
Ты где-то в небе среди звезд
И опадают листки увядших роз.
Я буду вечно встречи ждать
Пока не научусь мечтать
Пока не научусь любить
Пока не научусь летать.

----------


## Lampada

http://mostinfo.net/news/194.htm 
"_Олег Газманов выложил в свободный для скачивания доступ свой запрещёный для показа по многим телеканалам клип "Новая Заря"."_   http://vision.rambler.ru/public/r/-/r-d ... S_01_1.avi 
"Новая Заря":  
Как мы сможем победить, если нас легко купить 
Как мы сможем побеждать, если нас легко продать…  
Широка же наша Родина-мать, 
Высоко же Президент - наш отец, 
Можно было б тыщу лет воровать, 
Но когда-то наступает...  
Эх, наступает новая заря, 
Жить, ребята, хочется не зря...  
Ух богата наша Родина-мать - 
Земли золото и нефть, наконец, 
Можно было б жить и не горевать 
Так откуда ж наступает…  
Как мы сможем победить, если нас легко купить 
Как мы сможем побеждать, если нас легко продать…  
Ух сильна же наша Родина-мать, 
Танки, крейсеры да добрый свинец, 
Только кто ж теперь пойдёт воевать, 
И опять же наступает…  
Эх, наступает новая заря, 
Жить, ребята, хочется не зря...  
Как сделать так чтоб всем по нутру, 
Перестали чтоб делить наконец, 
Чтобы живым проснуться нам по утру, 
А иначе всем наступит…. 
Эх, всем наступит новая заря, 
Жить, ребята, хочется не зря...  
Как мы сможем победить, если нас легко купить 
Как мы сможем побеждать, если нас легко продать…

----------


## Юрка

Виктор Салтыков
"Улетели листья" 
Улетели листья с тополей -
Повторилась в мире неизбежность...
Не жалей ты листья, не жалей,
А жалей любовь мою и нежность!
Пусть деревья голые стоят,
Не кляни ты шумные метели!
Разве в этом кто-то виноват,
Что с деревьев листья
                                       улетели?  Улетели листья

----------


## Юрка

Сергей Минаев
"Свеча на ветру" 
Я давно привык садиться ночью к окну, 
я до утра пью взахлёб тишину, 
лёгкою рукой зажигаю в ночи 
трепетное пламя обнажённой свечи... 
И вновь уношусь лет на десять назад, 
когда я проще был и жил наугад, 
я судил обо всем наивно и на первый взгляд.  
И, делая шаг, я не думал о том, 
что же мне будет за это потом, 
раньше я не молчал, где теперь молчу, 
но я лечу на свет и зажигаю свечу. 
А значит, есть надежда все изменить, 
с чем-то проститься, кого-то простить 
однажды решиться и все навсегда решить...  
Но гаснет свеча на ветру, 
гаснет свеча, свеча на ветру, 
и зыбкий огонь исчезнет бесследно к утру...  
И вместе со свечей я догорю -
порыв успокою, себя усмирю, 
и в цепких объятиях постылого дня 
сделаю все, чего ждут от меня. 
Да, я почти смиряюсь, только снова в ночи 
нещадным огнем меня сжигают лучи 
и ранит острый клинок  Свеча на ветру

----------


## Юрка

Владимир Пресняков
"Зурбаган" 
Засыпает синий Зурбаган
А за горизонтом ураган
С грохотом и гомоном и гамом
Путь свой начинает к Зурбагану
Грянет ливень резкий и косой
И продрогнет юная Ассоль
И опять понять не смогут люди
Было это или еще будет 
Два часа на часах и не нас и не нашего века
Смотрит девушка с пристани вслед кораблю
И плечами поводит, озябнув от ветра
Я люблю это время, безнадежно люблю 
Сгинет ночь и день придет иной
Как волна приходит за волной
И проснусь я в мире невозможном
Где-то между будущим и прошлым
В мире где девчонкою босой
У прибоя бегает Ассоль
Бегает смешная озорная, ничего о парусе не зная 
Два часа на часах и не нас и не нашего века
Смотрит девушка с пристани вслед кораблю
И плечами поводит, озябнув от ветра
Я люблю это время, безнадежно люблю 
Засыпает синий Зурбаган
А за горизонтом ураган
Грянет ливень резкий и косой
И продрогнет юная Ассоль
Сгинет ночь и день придет иной
Как волна приходит за волной  Зурбаган

----------


## Юрка

Валерий Меладзе, Анна Лорак
"Верни мою любовь" 
Словно раньше времени началась зима,
Фильм окончен, и погас экран.
Холодно, согрей меня и сойди с ума,
Сделай шаг назад в последний раз. 
Я же здесь, любимый мой, в шаге от тебя,
Обернись и дотянись рукой.
Не печалься, все пройдёт, ангелы не спят,
Их не видно из-за облаков. 
Небо, небо...
Небо, небо...
Как ты высоко...
Ты знаешь... 
Пр-в:
Я за тобой как по краю хожу,
Не боясь оступиться, и небо прошу:
Небо, небо, утоли мою боль,
Забери все, что хочешь,
Верни мне мою любовь! 
Ты не мной обманутый, а самим собой,
Нет вины ничьей, никакой.
Просто ходят парами - слезы и любовь,
Свет и сумрак, пепел и огонь. 
Небо, небо...
Небо, небо...
Как ты высоко... 
Припев  Верни мою любовь  - клип

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFPE9bja ... ed&search= 
За волю!
Поёт Александр Домогаров 
Пусть мне откроют все замки и двери 
Столы накроют и стакан нальют 
За тех, кто ждёт, надеется и верит 
За тех, конечно, только стоя пьют  
Пусть им везёт, когда почти нет шансов 
Когда всё в жизни брошено на кон 
Пусть им везёт и никаких нюансов 
И пусть им светит золото икон  
Припев: 
За волю, за судьбу, за долю 
За самых преданных друзей 
За волю, за судьбу, за долю 
За верных друзей и подруг  
Я верю, встреча наша будет вскоре 
Сойдут снега и талая вода 
Пусть никогда к вам не приходит горе 
И чаще улыбается судьба  
За тех, кто не продаст и не забудет 
Я пью до дна и повторяю вновь 
Храни вас Бог! 
Пусть рядом с вами будут моя 
НАДЕЖДА, ВЕРА и ЛЮБОВЬ!  
Припев:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Припев: 
> За волю, за судьбу, за долю 
> За самых *преданных* друзей 
> За волю, за судьбу, за долю 
> За верных друзей и подруг

 Спасибо за песню, Лампочка! 
Вот, что я научил из этой песни:
Преданный (loyal) не происходил от глагола предать (betray)!   ::  
Хотя, это очень так кажется!  ::

----------


## Lampada

::   _Преданность.
Преданный, как собака.
Предан, как собака._

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRYnwDKkEbs  -  *Белый орёл*  YouTube - БЕЛЫЙ ОРЁЛ - КАК УПОИТЕЛЬНЫ В РОССИИ ВЕЧЕРА...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfe3VBAoSzU - *Сябры*   *Как упоительны в России вечера,* 
Любовь, шампанское, закаты, переулки, 
Ах, лето красное, забавы и прогулки, 
Как упоительны в России вечера. 
Балы, красавицы, лакеи, юнкера, 
И вальсы Шуберта, и хруст французской булки, 
Любовь, шампанское, закаты, переулки, 
Как упоительны в России вечера.  
Как упоительны в России вечера, 
В закатном блеске пламенеет снова лето, 
И только небо в голубых глазах поэта - 
Как упоительны в России вечера, 
Пускай всё сон, пускай любовь игра, 
Ну что тебе мои порывы и объятья, 
На том и этом свете буду вспоминать я 
Как упоительны в России вечера.  
Пускай всё сон, пускай любовь игра, 
Ну что тебе мои порывы и объятья, 
На том и этом свете буду вспоминать я 
Как упоительны в России вечера

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkGc8i78AE8

----------


## Lampada

Любовь 
Группа Дельфин 
Это больше, чем мое сердце,
Это страшнее прыжка с крыши,
Это громче вопля бешенного,
Но гораздо тише писка забитой мыши.
Это то, что каждый всю жизнь ищет, 
Находит, теряет, находит вновь. 
Это то, что в белой фате со злобным оскалом
По свету рыщет.
Я говорю тебе про любовь.  
Она сама по себе невесома, 
Она легче, чем твои мысли,
Но вспомни, как душу рвало, 
Когда она уходила,
Как на глазах твоих слёзы висли.
Она руками своими нежными
Петлю на шею тебе набросит, 
Не оставляя ничего от тебя прежнего,
Cама на цыпочки встать попросит. 
Ты даже не сможешь её увидеть, 
Ты никогда не заглянешь в её глаза,
А думаешь о том, как бы её не обидеть, 
Не веря в то, что она действительно зла. 
Ты можешь с ней расцвести и засохнуть, 
Она сожрёт тебя как цветок тля. 
Но все равно - лучше уж так сдохнуть,
Чем никого никогда не любя.  
С ней хорошо, без нее как-то странно, 
Мне не хватает её слез радости. 
Если она пришла, то тут же уходит, плавно
Бросая в лицо какие-то гадости. 
И я держу свою дверь закрытой,
Чтобы стучалась она перед тем, как ко мне войти,
Чтобы не оказалась она той, мною давно забытой, 
Той, с которой мне не по пути...

----------


## Юрка

Гарик Сукачёв Вей, бей, проруха-судьба  
Припев:
Вей, бей, проруха-судьба,
Разбуди слов рябиновый слог,
Постучи в дверь, пораскинь снег
По лесам вех, да по полям рек. 
Кто-то не волен зажечь свет,
Кто-то не в силах сказать "нет",
Радугою стелется судьба-змея,
Пожирает хвост, а в глазах лед,
А в груди страх, а в душе тоска,
Больно ей, больно, да иначе нельзя,
Но только... 
Припев 
Я так хочу притаиться на твоем плече,
Рассказать слов, рассказать дум,
В карманах порыться и достать лед,
Охладить лоб, охладить лоб.
Тикают часики динь-дон,
Да только стон-звон там за седою горой.
Льется водица по траве век,
По тебе и по мне, да по нам с тобой.
Но только... 
Припев

----------


## Юрка

Игорь Азаров
"Полной луны сила". 
Крашены двери голубой краской,   
Смазаны двери хорошо маслом.   
Ночью дверей не слышно,   
Ночью дверей не видно...   
Полной, полной луны сила!    
Моя сила на тебе играет,   
Твоя сила во мне ликует;   
Высота медвяно каплет долу,   
Прорастают розовые стебли...   
Полной, полной луны сила!

----------


## Юрка

Игорь Корнелюк Дожди  
Так и надо - все говорят
Так и надо - сам виноват
Я про неё забывал и часто не замечал
И наконец потерял 
Так и надо - не разглядел
Так и надо - я не у дел
Её встречает один и провожает другой
А я как будто чужой, чужой, чужой 
Подожди - дожди - дожди
Я оставил любовь позади
И теперь у меня впереди
Дожди, дожди, дожди 
Так и надо - не заслужил
Так и надо - не оценил
Висит в киоске журнал я на обложке узнал
Лица знакомый овал 
Так и надо - горький урок
Так и надо - пулю в висок
Четыpе ночи без сна из окон смотрит луна
С экрана смотрит она, она, она 
Так и надо - все говорят
Так и надо - сам виноват
Я про неё забывал и часто не замечал
И наконец потеpял - теpял - теpял

----------


## начало

> До скорой встречи 
>    До скорой встречи 
>    Моя любоь к тебе навечно 
>    До скорой встречи 
>    До скорой встречи

 What does the word 'любоь' mean? The only thing I can think of is 'любовь'.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Lampada  
>    До скорой встречи 
>    До скорой встречи 
>    Моя любоь к тебе навечно 
>    До скорой встречи 
>    До скорой встречи   What does the word 'любоь' mean? The only thing I can think of is 'любовь'.

 It's a typo. You guessed right. It's love  ::

----------


## Lampada

Ничего не получится 
Поёт Надежда Кадышева 
Как мечталось мне, чтобы грянул гром.
Чтобы с той, другой, всё пошло на слом.
Только я, поверь, не умею лгать.
Только я, пойми, не умею ждать. 
Ничего у нас с тобой не получится!
Чувства лучшие сожгли мы до тла!
На ошибках, говорят, люди учатся,
А моя любовь ошибкою была! 
Как хотелось мне, чтобы хлынул дождь.
И сказать другой: "Ты напрасно ждёшь!"
Вся твоя любовь, словно тонкий лёд,
Вся твоя любовь, словно горький мёд! 
Ничего у нас с тобой не получится!
Чувства лучшие сожгли мы до тла!
На ошибках, говорят, люди учатся,
А моя любовь ошибкою была! 
Невдомёк тебе и не знаешь ты,
Можно ворожить и сжигать мосты!
Невдомёк тебе и не знаешь ты,
Можно ворожить и сжигать мосты! 
Ничего у нас с тобой не получится!
Чувства лучшие сожгли мы до тла!
На ошибках, говорят, люди учатся,
А моя любовь ошибкою была! 
Ничего у нас с тобой не получится!
Чувства лучшие сожгли мы до тла!
На ошибках, говорят, люди учатся,
А моя любовь ошибкою была!
На ошибках, говорят, люди учатся,
А моя любовь ошибкою была!

----------


## mishau_

Из какого к/ф песня со следующими словами в припеве? (За точность не ручаюсь): 
Лёд, лёд, лёд сверкает серебристо
Лёд, лёд, лёд не знает компромиса
Лёд, лёд, лёд сразу даст ответ
Можешь ты хоть что-нибудть или нет 
Лёд, лёд, лёд, поймете вы однажды 
Этот лёд устроен для отважных
Не каждый может танцевать на льду
А посколзьнуться может каждый

----------


## Юрка

София Ротару *"Я ж его любила".* 
А я не знала,
Что не вылечить временем,
Не укрыть снегопадами
В моём сердце печаль.
А я не знала,
Что любовь моя прежняя
Оживёт так негаданно,
Вновь его повстречав.  _Припев:_ 
Я ж его любила,
А он меня не простил.
Тенью за ним ходила,
А он меня не впустил.
Ночи ему дарила -
Нежней, чем розовый шёлк.
Я ж его любила,
А он меня не нашёл.
А он меня не нашёл. 
Не миновала
Я пути неизбежного -
Любовалась закатами,
Не спала по ночам.
А я не знала,
Что любовь моя прежняя
Оживёт так негаданно,
Вновь его повстречав.  _Припев._

----------


## Юрка

Александр Маршал *"Орёл".*  
Когда- то, помню, в детстве я,
Мне пела матушка моя
О том, что есть счастливый край,
В котором жизнь - не жизнь, а рай.
Там нет ни слез, ни бед, ни бурь,
А в небе чистом, как лазурь
Над очертанием рек и сел
Парит, парит степной орел.  _Припев:_
Не улетай, не улетай,
Еще немного покружи
И в свой чудесный, дивный край
Ты мне дорогу покажи.
И хоть он очень далеко,
Ты долетишь туда легко,
Преодолеешь путь любой,
Прошу, возьми меня с собой,
Возьми меня с собой. 
С тех пор прошло немало лет,
И сказки нет и птицы нет,
Но, иногда, подняв глаза,
Гляжу с тоской я в небеса.
И, может быть, в судьбе моей
В один из хмурых зимних дней,
Неся надежду и тепло,
Мелькнет орлиное крыло.  _Припев._

----------


## Юрка

Смысловые галлюцинации *"Звезды 3000"* 
Звезды с неба падают бисером,
Я сижу на окне под звездами,
Жду удачу, удача близится,
Нависает удача гроздьями. 
Жизнь на Марсе, смерть на Юпитере,
На Луне есть лунные кратеры,
А Гагарина зря обидели -
Принесли похоронку матери.  _Припев:_
 За звезду - полжизни,
 За Луну - свободу,
 Я целую небо,
 А оно льет воду. 
Кто летал, тем бояться нечего,
Кто летал, тот с заданием справился,
В темном небе кометы светятся,
Космонавтам такое нравится. 
Я сижу на окне под звездами,
Жду удачу: считаю сдачу.
Для того небеса и созданы,
Оттого я теперь и плачу.  _Припев_

----------


## Юрка

Варвара  *"Летала да пела"* 
Я порою раннею первою
Хотела птицею белою
Лететь.
Да чтоб успеть
За любовью.
Ягоды бы собирать ранние,
Тропинки узнавать тайные.
Да петь,
Да всё лететь
За тобою.  _Припев:_  
Лето летала да пела.
Лето летала да пела я.
Зима заворожила,
Кругом закружила,
Замела, лето летала.
На любовь не нагадала,
Всё ждала милого одного,
Да нелюбимого. 
По чуть-чуть поля тополями,
Сон-травой одной да цветами
Напролёт.
Только горький мёд
Собирала.
Холода ждала, не заметила,
Как стали ягоды эти,
Точно лёд.
Мне бы полететь,
Да устала.  _Припев._

----------


## Юрка

А-Студио. *"Улетаю"*  
Невозможно рассказать вам историю мою
Очень сложно
Вспоминаю словно сон, как знакомились с тобой
Осторожно 
Скоро я взлетаю
И тебя теряю
От любви своей я
Улетаю 
Я не могу без тебя
Я всё думаю о нас
Я не могу передать
Что я чувствую сейчас
Снег заметёт следы
Не расскажет никому
То что с тобой были мы
И как я тебя люблю 
До отлёта полчаса, регистрация прошла
Как обычно
Я ищу твои глаза, не хватает рук тепла
Непривычно 
Скоро я взлетаю
И тебя теряю
От любви своей я
Улетаю 
Я не могу без тебя
Я всё думаю о нас
Я не могу передать
Что я чувствую сейчас
Снег заметёт следы
Не расскажет никому
То что с тобой были мы 
Невозможно рассказать вам историю мою
Очень сложно

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18N8ZPGQ9t4 
Не зарекайся 
Хочется любви, главное сама же звала давно
Ну и завалил, было всё нормально и вдруг звонок
А за дверью муж, ты прыгнул за окно, а этаж какой ?
И пока летел, думал, что по бабам больше ни ногой 
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Такая жизнь yo!)
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Много дров наломано)
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Такая жизнь yo!)
Не зарекайся о-о
Много дров наломано ё-моё, всё моё, yo! 
Ты пришёл домой в гипсе как герой через месяцок
Только захотел, только близость тел и опять звонок
Грёбаный рефлекс, ты прыгнул за окно и уже паря
Думал: 'Я лечу, а зачем лечу ? Там муж сегодня я...' 
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Такая жизнь yo!)
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Много дров наломано)
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Такая жизнь yo!)
Не зарекайся о-о
Много дров наломано ё-моё, всё моё, yo! 
О-о... 
Ты даже не пытайся париться, парень, просто поверь мне на слово
Масло в огонь сказав ама-ама-массово плюс семь пятниц на неделе
Плюс пять стопок в теле, добавь две модели что в твоей постели
Дальше между этими и теми спустя час парень новые чики ждут приключений
Всё без лишних трений, брат, посмотри
Ведь у таких как мы планы меняются шесть из пяти
Носить буду R N, дальше буква B, пароль PA и плюс VIP-код скинь свежих CD
Нажми на PLAY, БандЭрос плюс смотри по ТиВи
Не за-за-заикайся, парень, всё впереди 
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Такая жизнь yo!)
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Много дров наломано)
Не зарекайся о-о
Не зарекайся (Такая жизнь yo!)
Не зарекайся о-о
Много дров наломано ё-моё, всё моё, yo! 
О-о...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18N8ZPGQ9t4 
> Не зарекайся

 ужас. 
Пусть больше таких песней будут: 
Сало  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHVDIP0xGxw

----------


## Lampada

> Пусть больше таких песней будет:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLC1yL1i36w  *Бум - Сеньорита* 
В твоих глазах черти танцуют самбу
И мне уже поздно пить боржоми
И мне уже поздно глотать бальзам 
В твоих глазах черти танцуют самбу
И я уже сон, блин, и без ансамбля
Уже сползаю к твоим ногам 
Вот история любви
Хватай и аха-аха-аха... 
Бум шака-така-така бум-сеньорита
Бум шака-така-така бум-гангстерита
Рвутся тунгузские метеориты
Бум-бум-бум и твоё серце открыто 
Бум шака-така-така бум-сеньорита
Бум шака-така-така бум-гангстерита
Рвутся тунгузские метеориты
Бум-бум-бум и твоё серце разбито 
В твоих глазах черти танцуют румбу
И вот уже джинсы летят на тумбу
И вот уже соседи кричат: 'Что за шум, блин ?' 
В твоих глазах черти заводят тусу
И вот уже по полу рассыпаны бусы
Весёлый народ тунгусы 
Вот история любви
Хватай и аха-аха-аха... 
Бум шака-така-така бум-сеньорита
Бум шака-така-така бум-гангстерита
Рвутся тунгузские метеориты
Бум-бум-бум и твоё серце открыто 
Бум шака-така-така бум-сеньорита
Бум шака-така-така бум-гангстерита
Рвутся тунгузские метеориты
Бум-бум-бум и твоё серце разбито 
Бандэрос...
О, сеньорита
Кружим с тобою в грязном танце
Никому не оставляя шанса
И снова ты так смотришь на меня и я
Теряю над собой контроль ма
И что же происходит с нами
Как при цунами мами всё теряю под ногами 
Вот история любви
Хватай и аха-аха-аха... 
Бум шака-така-така бум-сеньорита
Бум шака-така-така бум-гангстерита
Рвутся тунгузские метеориты
Бум-бум-бум и твоё серце открыто 
Бум шака-така-така бум-сеньорита
Бум шака-така-така бум-гангстерита
Рвутся тунгузские метеориты
Бум-бум-бум и твоё серце разбито

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Пусть больше таких песней будет:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLC1yL1i36w 
> Твои глаза...

 Нет, ты не поняла. Не больше таких, а таикх:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNVK0psx9i0  ::

----------


## Lampada

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":6ysmztz8  Пусть больше таких песней будет:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLC1yL1i36w 
> В твоих глазах...

 Нет, ты не поняла. Не больше таких, а таких:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNVK0psx9i0  :: [/quote:6ysmztz8] 
Да, пардон. Не обратила внимания на двоеточие.

----------


## Юрка

Валерия *ПЕРЕЛЕЙ ВОДА*  
Не верю, не верю
То что было-небыло
Словно унесла река
Только дни перелестала
Как дожди по ветру
Да по ветру на закат
Может до рассвета что и переменится
Я забуду холода
Ведь я с следущего лета
Осенью одеться наступила череда 
Перелей вода
Дождем иду одна
Остыла и ладно
Мне это и надо 
Не была водой да так уж получается
Стала я дождем, дождем
Толзко первой капли снега
Вместе падать с кем-то
До земли лететь вдвоем 
Перелей вода
Дождем иду одна
Остыла и ладно
Мне это и надо 
Не зови меня больше
Туман только знает где меня искать
Я только капля дождя
Я остывшая роса
Мне не хватает тепла, тепла...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNIhu5qH3Ec 
Играет Святослав Рихтер

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

вот это да!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgW7xbnLvkU  *Черноглазая казачка*  
Поёт Таисия Повалий 
Черноглазая казачка подковала мне коня.
Серебро с меня спросила, труд недорого ценя.
Как зовут тебя, молодка? А молодка говорит:
Имя ты мое услышишь из под топота копыт. 
Я по улице поехал, по дороге поскакал.
По тропинке между бурых, между серых, между скал.
Маша, Даша, Оля, Зина? Все как будто не она.
Катя, Катя высекают мне подковы скакуна. 
И стех пор хоть шагом еду, хоть галопом поскачу,
Катя, Катя, Катерина, неотвязно я шепчу.
Что за бестолочь такая, у меня ж другая есть!
Но уж Катю, словно песню, из груди, брат, не известь.

----------


## Lampada

Женская доля такая...   Поёт Людмила Сенчина  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  (Поющие гитары) 
муз. А. Колкера
сл. К. Рыжова 
Женская доля такая:
Робко стараться понравиться,
Чьей-то любви уступая,
Гордо назваться избранницей. 
И плыть попутным кораблем
К счастливым островам.
И день за днём, и день за днём
Твердить любви слова. 
Другому я бы солгала,
А Вам душой не покривлю:
Я только Вас всегда ждала
И только Вас люблю! 
Женская доля такая:
Воле судьбы не противиться,
Чьей-то любви уступая,
Гордо назваться счастливицей. 
И жизнь считать волшебным сном,
Судьбу благодарить.
И день за днём, и день за днём
Слова любви твердить. 
И я б другому солгала,
А Вам душой не покривлю:
Я только Вас всегда ждала
И только Вас люблю!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXwF9aPUe_M 
"Песня про русских женщин" 
(Из песен сборной КВН Питера) 
Рай, рай земной навек тому обещан 
Кто, кто познает душу русских женщин. 
Я, мальчишкой ветреным лишился головы: 
Влюбился в ангела, и это были Вы -
Девчонка-школьница с соседнего двора, 
На Ваши окна я молился до утра. 
Я, звонил к Вам дверь, бросал цветы и убегал. 
Писал стихи и той же ночью их сжигал. 
Пусть всё ушло давно и не вернётся вновь. 
Спасибо Вам за эту чистую любовь.  
Крест, тяжёлый крест тому обещан, 
Кто, познал коварство русских женщин. 
Мук, о, сколько мук таит наивность ваших глаз. 
И всё равно, глупец, я выбираю вас. 
И Эсмеральда и Лаура лишь мираж. 
Лишь тень веков, что осеняет облик ваш. 
Страсть, вином и кровью разливается в бокал. 
Увы, сударыня, я счастлив, я пропал. 
И если жизнь за Вас мне суждено отдать. 
"Спасибо Вам" - успеют губы прошептать.  
Путь, счастливый путь тому обещан, 
Кто познает мудрость русских женщин. 
Нас когда-то мамы проводили в этот путь. 
И мы в долгу, и я хочу вам долг вернуть. 
Мы разъезжаемся в чужие города, 
Звоним по праздникам, не пишем никогда. 
Но, спасибо вам за то, что вами рождены. 
За этот тёплый, предпоследний день весны. 
И за улыбку со слезою пополам. 
Спасибо вам, спасибо вам, спасибо вам!  
Так хочет женщина и так устроен свет. 
Один лишь взгляд и мы бежим за нею вслед. 
Все слова любви возьми из разных языков. 
Для русской женщины не хватит этих слов. 
И мы сказали вам лишь то, что мы смогли. 
Осталось только поклониться до земли. 
Вам до земли.

----------


## Mike-A

Кристина Орбакайте "Я нарисую небо":http://youtube.com/watch?v=uTPqSPfuRfU 
Эта песня - саундтрек к одной из новых российских комедий.

----------


## Mike-A

> Пусть больше таких песен будет

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaAcbVPMrD0  *Половинка*
Поёт Вячеслав Петкин 
У ночного огня под огромной луной
Тёмный лес укрывал нас зелёной листвой.
Я тебя целовал у ночного огня,
Я тебе подарил половинку себя 
Свет далёкой звезды, песни птиц до утра...
Ты смотрела в глаза мои, шептала слова
Ты не верила мне, но любила меня. 
Я оставил с тобой половинку себя. 
То, что было забыто - то, что было прошло.
Ты махала мне в след бирюзовым платком
Я тебя целовал у ночного огня 
Ты оставила мне половинку меня

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Подмосковные вечера* 
Не слышны в саду даже шорохи,
Всё здесь замерло до утра.
Если б знали вы, как мне дороги
  Подмосковные вечера. 
Речка движется и не движется,
Вся из лунного серебра.
Песня слышится и не слышится
В эти тихие вечера. 
Что ж ты, милая, смотришь искоса,
Низко голову наклоня?
Трудно высказать и не высказать
Всё, что на сердце у меня. 
А рассвет уже всё заметнее.
Так, пожалуйста, будь добра,
Не забудь и ты эти летние
Подмосковные вечера!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/Songs/  *Песня пожарников* 
Если кто-то гладил брюки и не выключил утюг,
он немедля остаётся и без дома и без брюк.
Если кто-то не подумав, у бензина закурил, 
он, конечно же, большую неприятность сотворил. 
На автомобиле скором вместе с бравым брандмайором
мы мчим, доспехами звеня.
Серебром сверкают каски,
словно витязи из сказки
мы выходим из огня. 
Не курите на работе, прячьте спички от детей,
и тогда не попадёте в список грустных новостей.
Есть пожар неуправляем, очень много силы в нём.
Мы вас просто умоляем:  Осторожнее с огнём! 
На автомобиле скором вместе с бравым брандмайором
мы мчим, доспехами звеня.
Серебром сверкают каски,
словно витязи из сказки
мы выходим из огня.

----------


## BappaBa

> http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/Songs/Moscow%20Nights-1.mp3  *Подмосковные вечера*

 Интересно, кто это поет? Вроде все правильно, но иногда кажется, что поет не русский...

----------


## Lampada

Остановите музыку  
Слова В. Харитонова 
А я  стою, чего-то жду,
А музыка играет и играет.
Безумно я  люблю девчонку ту,
Которая меня не замечает. 
                Припев: 
          Остановите музыку,
          Остановите музыку, --
          Прошу вас я,
          Прошу вас я:
          С другим танцует девушка моя ! 
А звёзды мне в глаза пылят,
Наверно, звездный танец нынче в моде.
Вот из-под ног моих уже земля,
Мне кажется, как будто бы уходит. 
                Припев 
Среди одних ночных огней
Хочу остаться с ней наедине я.
Я  не могу сказать, когда ко мне
Пришла такая хрупкая идея. 
               Припев

----------


## Lampada

Как прекрасен этот мир 
Слова - Владимир Харитонов 
Ты проснёшься на рассвете,
Мы с тобою вместе встретим
День рождения зари.
   Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри!
 Как прекра-асен этот мир!
   Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри!
     Как прекра-асен этот мир! 
Ты не можешь не заметить -
Соловьи живут на свет
И простые сизари.
Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри!
Как прекрасен этот мир! 
Ты взглянула - и минуты
Остановлены, как будто,
Как росинки их бери.
Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри!
Как прекрасен этот мир!

----------


## Lampada

У той горы 
Слова Владимира Харитонова 
У той горы, где синяя прохлада,
У той горы, где моря перезвон...  
У той горы, где синяя прохлада,
У той горы, где моря перезвон,
К тебе свисали ветки винограда
Зелёным водопадом на балкон.
И было это солнце
Утреннее сонным,
И тени вниз летели со скалы,
И было
Это море невесомым,
И были
Эти сны не тяжелы.  
У той горы, где синяя прохлада,
У той горы, где моря перезвон...  
Ты шла ко мне по гулкому причалу,
Несла в ладонях запахи тепла,
И улетали старые печали,
И жизнь такой безоблачной была.
И было это солнце
Утреннее сонным,
И тени вниз летели со скалы,
И было
Это море невесомым,
И были
Эти сны не тяжелы.  
У той горы, где синяя прохлада,
У той горы, где моря перезвон...

----------


## Lampada

Фотографии любимых  
      слова Владимира Харитонова 
Храним мы фотографии любимых -
Так листья под снегами прячут зимы.
Скользнул по ним лучом своим когда-то
Последний взгляд осеннего заката. 
Мы прячем их от взглядов посторонних,
При тусклом свете лунном достаём их,
И, молча, разговариваем с ними,
Разглаживая глянцевые снимки. 
                   Припев: 
          И, кажется, снова,
          Цветами одета,
          Весна незаметно
          Нас сводит с ума... 
          Как порох сгорает короткое лето !
          Как долго, как долго дымится зима ! 
А памятью проявленное фото
Меняет настроенье, как погода,
Глядит на нас, как прежде, жизнь влюблёно,
Но с той поры стал жёлтым лист зелёный. 
Все будет вновь цвести весенним цветом,
Вновь будут на земле весна и лето,
Но каждый раз гляжу на этот снимок, -
Ничто, ничто в любви невозвратимо.

----------


## Lampada

Разлуки 
Слова Владимира Харитонова

----------


## Lampada

И не то, чтобы "Да", и не то, чтобы "Нет" 
Два окна со двора и развесистый клён. 
Я как будто вчера в первый раз был влюблён, 
Прибегал я сюда, но звучало в ответ
И не то, чтобы "Да", и не то, чтобы "Нет". 
Мне б черкнуть пару слов, да мешали дела, 
И другая любовь за собой повела, 
Но вздохну иногда, словно слышу в ответ
И не то, чтобы "Да", и не то, чтобы "Нет". 
Все пройдёт и опять я тебе улыбнусь. 
Ни к чему ревновать эту давнюю грусть, 
Ведь на счастье тогда мне сказали в ответ 
И не то, чтобы "Да", и не то, чтобы "Нет".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKHP_uBh6hY 
Группа Авария 
Если хочешь остаться
Все мелодии спеты,
стихи все написаны.
Жаль, что мы не умеем
обмениваться мыслями.
То ли это ветерок мои губы колышет,
то ли это я кричу тебе, но ты меня не слышишь. 
Если хочешь остаться -
останься просто так.
Пусть тебе приснятся сны о теплых берегах.
Давно за двенадцать, а ты еще в гостях,
ты думаешь остаться, -
так останься просто так. 
Все изъедены сплетни
за долгие месяцы,
и гитару давно
позабыли на лестнице:
И ей уже не хочется песен.
На часы возмущенно глядит тот, что пришел с тобой.
Нет!
Еще не пора!
Постой!
Не уходи!
Будь со мной!
Пой со мной!
Поговори со мной!
Возле порога обернись невзначай.
Город сегодня промокнет,
шум на улицах смолкнет.
Люди бредут домой,
под замок,
под печать,
за унылые окна, заливая печаль.
Нет! Еще не пора.
Постой!
Где же слова?
Где истории, фразы?
Где все, что не сказано?
Уходишь, сжигая мосты,
с тобой останется тот, кому улыбаешься ты! 
Все мелодии спеты,
стихи все, куплеты, поэмы написаны.
Теории изданы,
на ток-шоу облизаны.
Остается лишь слово -
я хочу быть с тобой!
Жизнь прожить с тобой,
жизнь любить с тобой,
жить любимым тобой!
Каждый день жизнь делить с тобой,
возвращаться домой,
заправляя постель, жизнь дарить с тобой,
обожать наших детей!
Шум на улицах смолкнет,
город промокнет.
Эту мелодию тебе, может быть,
напоёт шум дождя, -
просто обернись уходя:
Может быть, эта музыка послышится тебе во сне,
может, вся эта история приснилась мне,
может, это ветерок мои губы колышет,
может, это я кричу тебе, но ты меня не слышишь! 
Если хочешь остаться -
останься просто так.
Пусть тебе приснятся сны о теплых берегах.
Давно за двенадцать,
тебе в другой район,
пусть будут все шептаться -
утром что-нибудь соврём. 
Если хочешь остаться -
останься просто так.
Сможем мы умчаться вдаль на белых лошадях.
Давно за двенадцать,
ты что-нибудь забудь,
придётся возвращаться и нечаянно уснуть. 
Если хочешь остаться -
останься просто так.
Пусть тебе приснятся сны о теплых берегах.
Давно за двенадцать,
тебе в другой район,
наступит утро, - что-нибудь соврём. 
Если хочешь остаться -
останься просто так.
Сможем мы умчаться вдаль на белых лошадях.
Пора разбредаться,
ты что-нибудь забудь, -
придётся возвращаться и уснуть.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c12PT829LO4 
Гпуппа - Иванушки International   *Я люблю* 
Я люблю на рассвете под пение птиц
Просыпаться и долго смотреть на зарю
Целовать тебя нежно касаясь ресниц
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю 
Я люблю 
Я люблю синий вечер, его миражи
Неба синего звёзды, ночную росу
И дорогу к тебе в полуночной тиши
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю 
Самолёты, поезда
Люди едут кто куда
На метро и мотоцикле
Никуда без любви, никуда без любви 
Люди ездят на авто
Носят шляпы и пальто
Самолёты, поезда
Никуда без любви, без любви никуда 
Я люблю соловьиную нежную трель
И улыбку ребёнка, что в сердце храню
Каждый год наступает проказник Апрель
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю 
Я люблю 
Каждый пройденный путь, каждый прожитый день
Для тебя я по свету скитаюсь, пою
Ты же знаешь - тебя у меня нет родней
Я люблю, я люблю, я люблю 
Самолёты, поезда
Люди едут кто куда
На метро и на такси
Никуда без любви, никуда без любви 
Люди ездят на авто
Ходят в театры и в кино
Самолёты, поезда
Никуда без любви, без любви никуда

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ROcKxL-ll3s  *Бьянка*  *Лето* 
Вот и лето наступает,
Помидоры расцветают,
Урожай все собирают,
Дети школу забывают,
Клубный бизнес процветает,
Парни в шортах загорают,
И, конечно, априори, сняли домик мы у моря. 
Компания такая, что мама дорогая! 
Припев: 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Поедем на юга мы большой компанией,
Чтоб это лето вспоминать в кругу своих друзей. 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Как я тебя люблю, ой, как я тебя люблю,
Тебя я не отдам этим летом никому!  
Вот и вечер наступает,
И DJ уже играет,
Вышел месяц из тумана -
Время летнего романа.
Мы сегодня до рассвета
Наслаждаться будем летом,
Целоваться у причала.
Вот бы лето не кончалось... 
Компания такая, что мама дорогая! 
Припев: 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Поедем на юга мы большой компанией,
Чтоб это лето вспоминать в кругу своих друзей. 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Как я тебя люблю, ой, как я тебя люблю,
Тебя я не отдам этим летом никому! 
Вот и время расставаться, 
И в любви всем признаваться.
Уезжаем, обещаем вспоминать, что где-то... 
Припев: 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Поедем на юга мы большой компанией,
Чтоб это лето вспоминать в кругу своих друзей. 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Как я тебя люблю, ой, как я тебя люблю,
Тебя я не отдам этим летом никому! 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Поедем на юга мы большой компанией,
Чтоб это лето вспоминать в кругу своих друзей. 
Открыты окна настежь и музыка звучит,
Во всей округе нашей лето стоит.
Как я тебя люблю, ой, как я тебя люблю,
Тебя я не отдам этим летом никому!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ELhenPaMprA 
Слова - Дербенев Л.,  музыка  - Зацепин А. 
К/Ф"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"  *Звенит январская вьюга*  
С любовью встретиться проблема трудная
   Планета вертится круглая, круглая
   Летит планета вдаль сквозь суматоху дней
Нелегко, нелегко полюбить на ней 
   Звенит январская вьюга и ливни хлещутупруго
  И звёзды мчатся по кругу и шумят города
  Не видят люди друг друга, проходят мимо друг друга
  Теряют люди друг друга, а потом не найдут никогда 
В любви ещё одна задача сложная
Найдёшь, а вдруг она ложная, ложная
Найдёшь обманную, но в суматохе дней
Нелегко, нелегко разобраться в ней 
А где-то есть моя любовь сердечная
Неповторимая вечная, вечная
Её давно ищу, но в суматохе дней
Нелегко, нелегко повстречаться с ней 
Звенит январская вьюга и ливни хлещут упруго
И звёзды мчатся по кругу и шумят города
Не видят люди друг друга, проходят мимо друг друга
Теряют люди друг друга, а потом не найдут никогда, никогда
       	А потом не найдут никогда

----------


## Lampada

http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1520/152033.shtml  (mp3 - вся песня)  
Группа *Экс ББ *     *Лицо* 
Шумит прибой в голове,
Шальная ночь на лице.
А этот шрам? 
От Дня Рожденья Толи,
А под глазами судьба (ага!)
Полоской чёрной легла.
Ох, нелегка она, мужская доля! (точно!)
Поверь, но вместе с рожей из трюмо нас двое 
Здравствуй, лицо, 
Ну где тебя носило?
Слушай, лицо - 
Ты сильно изменилось,
Ооо, ё-моё, и на меня не похоже никак... 
Здраствуй, лицо,
Когда ты стало рожей?
Помнишь, лицо,
А было ты Серёжей!
Было - и что? Нас не расстроит подобный пустяк!  ...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feZIZ5yB9eQ 
Песня Золушки 
Поёт *Таисия Калиниченко* 
Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте, 
Но вчера приснилось мне, 
Будто принц за мной примчался, 
На серебряном коне. 
И встречали нас танцоры, 
Барабанщик и трубач, 
Сорок восемь дирижёров, 
И один седой скрипач.  
Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте, 
Это был чудесный бал, 
И художник на манжете, 
Мой портрет нарисовал. 
И сказал мудрец известный, 
Что меня милее нет. 
Композитор пел мне песни, 
И стихи читал поэт.  
Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте, 
Так плясала я кадриль, 
Что тринадцать кавалеров, 
Отдышаться не могли. 
И оркестр был в ударе, 
И смеялся весь народ, 
Потому что на рояле, 
Сам король играл габот.  
Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте, 
Я вертелась как волчок, 
И поэтому, наверно, 
Потеряла башмачок. 
А когда мой сон растаял, 
Как ночные облака,  
На окне моём стояли, 
Два хрустальных башмачка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Борис Моисеев 
Ангел 
Вечер гаснет в камине искрами, 
Но бокалы блестят игристо. 
Мы из рая пока не изгнаны, 
Но от выхода где-то близко.  
Ставки сделаны, маски сброшены, 
Нас на встречу любви бросает. 
Предсказать можно только прошлое, 
А что будет – никто не знает.  
Ещё мы не расстались, а я уже ревную, 
Ещё мы не расстались, а я уже тоскую. 
Ещё мы не простились, а я уже скучаю, 
Ещё мы не расстались, 
Ещё мы не простились, 
А я уже встречаю.  
Может в грешники мы зачислены, 
Только рады мы несвободе. 
Эта слишком простая истина 
Каждый день навсегда уходит.  
Может быть, мы судимы судьями, 
Что живём вопреки запретам. 
Только я всё равно люблю тебя, 
И хочу рассказать об этом.  
Ещё мы не расстались, а я уже ревную, 
Ещё мы не расстались, а я уже тоскую. 
Ещё мы не простились, а я уже скучаю, 
Ещё мы не расстались, 
Ещё мы не простились, 
А я уже встречаю.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG97SYk1g6M 
Если б не было тебя, 
Скажи, зачем тогда мне жить?
В шуме дней, как в потоках дождя,
Сорванным листом кружить.  
Если б не было тебя,
Я б выдумал себе любовь,
Я твои не искал бы черты
И убеждался б вновь и вновь,
Что это всё же ты...  
Если б не было тебя,
То для чего тогда мне быть?
День за днём находить и терять,
Ждать любви, но не любить.  
Если б не было тебя,
Я б шёл по миру как слепой,
В гуле сотен чужих голосов
Узнать пытаюсь голос твой
И звук твоих шагов...  
Если б не было тебя,
И мне не быть собой самим,
Так и жил бы, твой призрак любя,
Призраком твоим любим.  
Если б не было тебя,
Я знаю, что не смог бы ждать,
Разгадал бы секрет бытия,
Только, чтоб тебя создать
И видеть лишь тебя...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 
Я в весеннем лесу пил березовый сок...
                  Евгений Агранович 
        (из к/ф "Судьба резидента") 
Исполняют Аркадий Северный 
          Я в весеннем лесу пил берёзовый сок,
           С ненаглядной певуньей в стогу ночевал,
            Что имел не сберёг, что любил - потерял.
           Был я смел и удачлив, но счастья не знал. 
И носило меня, как осенний листок.
Я менял имена, я менял города.
Надышался я пылью заморских дорог,
Где не пахнут цветы, не светила луна. 
И окурки я за борт бросал в океан,
Проклинал красоту островов и морей
И бразильских болот малярийный туман,
И вино кабаков, и тоску лагерей. 
Зачеркнуть бы всю жизнь да с начала начать,
Полететь к ненаглядной певунье своей.
Да вот только узнает ли родина-мать
Одного из пропащих своих сыновей? 
Я в весеннем лесу пил берёзовый сок,
С ненаглядной певуньей в стогу ночевал,
Что имел не сберёг, что любил - потерял.
Был я смел и удачлив, но счастья не знал.

----------


## charlestonian

Lampada, 
I wonder how do you find all these songs? Amazing...

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada,
> I wonder how do you find all these songs? Amazing...

 Большинство этих песен я знаю с времён туристской юности.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRmodkzeBU8  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Группа Серьга 
Вот и время подумать, никто не тревожит заботой
Кто скрывает в консервах живот, кто считает багаж
Кто молчит, кто храпит очень громко и строго по нотам
Кто уткнулся в стекло, изучает унылый пейзаж 
Я в плацкартном вагоне вдыхаю общественный запах
Ты рисуешь собаку на том запотевшем стекле
Закрываешь глаза - и огромное небо в алмазах
Открываешь - и снова один ты на грешной земле  
На десерт помоешь грушу
Ты давно себя простил
Ты продал чертёнку душу
Видно мало запросил
Ты мало запросил 
И не надо от жизни-кассирши обещанной сдачи
Если есть шанс до смерти дожить, загорая в долгах
Ты живою водой поливаешь на маминой даче
Сорняки у крыльца, что когда-то купалась в цветах 
На десерт помоешь грушу
Ты давно себя простил
Ты продал чертёнку душу
Видно мало запросил... 
Вот и время подумать…
Этой сказки конец… 
Жаль что мало запросил…
Ты мало запросил…  
А хотелось немного еще… 
Немного еще… немного еще

----------


## Triton

http://musicmp3.spb.ru/info/229336/vorozhi.htm 
Группа *Мельница*    *Ворожи* 
Я на воду ворожу – 
О тебе хочу узнать. 
Словно в зеркало гляжу – 
Ворожить не колдовать.  
Воро-воро-ворожи, 
Воро-воро-ворожи, 
Ты, вода, моя водица, 
Обо всём мне расскажи.  
Вижу деву на воде, 
Вижу, что она прядёт. 
Кто же этот удалец, 
Кто же в дом её идёт?  
Вот подходит парень ближе, 
Деве подаёт кольцо – 
И теперь я ясно вижу 
Мне знакомое лицо.  
Воро-воро-ворожи, 
Воро-воро-ворожи, 
Ты, вода, моя водица, 
Обо всём мне расскажи.  
Воро-воро-ворожи, 
Воро-воро-ворожи, 
Ты, вода, моя водица, 
Обо всём мне расскажи.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F8u27f8UsqU  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Алексей Хворостян  *Падали, но поднимались* 
Выключи свое сознанье 
Я не прошу пониманья 
Сколько мы раз убеждались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
Знаешь, никто нам не нужен 
Круг до безумия сужен 
Сколько себе признавались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
Всех по углам с расстановкой 
перед нелепой уловкой 
Сколько стеклом разлетались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
Может не будем сдаваться 
Проще уйти, чем остаться 
Мы же всегда оставались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
За любовь без сомнения 
бьются новые поколения 
Оглянись - и пробьёт твой час 
Ты же не один, ты один из нас  
И вдруг любовь не приметна 
Наша зависимость смертна 
Сколько бы не издевались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
Знаешь, нам надо собраться 
Проще уйти, чем остаться 
Сколько на это решались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
В мире, где правят наверно 
Всё удивительно скверно 
Все мы хоть раз обжигались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
Включим второе дыханье 
Нам ни о чём их молчанье 
Мы же всегда оставались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
За любовь без сомнения 
Бьются новые поколения 
Оглянись - и пробьет твой час 
Ты же не один, ты один из нас  
Выключи свое сознанье 
Я не прошу пониманья 
Сколько мы раз убеждались  
Падали, но поднимались!  
Знаешь, нам надо собраться 
Проще уйти, чем остаться 
Сколько на это решались  
Падали, но поднимались

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11     
поёт, музыка - Владимир Назаров 
Попугай 
Я — попугай с Антильских островов,
Но я живу в квадратной келье мага.
Вокруг — реторты, глобусы, бумага,
И кашель старика, и бой часов. 
Я, верно, болен. На сердце туман,
Мне скучно все - и люди, и рассказы.
Мне снятся королевские алмазы
И весь в крови широкий ятаган. 
Припев:
Молчу, томлюсь., и отступают стены —
Вот океан весь в клочьях белой пены,
Закатным солнцем залитый гранит,
И город с голубыми куполами,
С цветущими, жасминными садами,
Мы дрались там... 
Мы дрались там... 
Мы дрались там... 
Ах, да! Я был убит. 
Мне снятся корабли в тиши залива,
Стремлюсь забыть, что тайна некрасива.
И я сражаюсь с призраками сов
Я — попугай с Антильских островов 
И в блеске глаз, мерцающих, как шпага,
Ерошат крылья ужас и отвага
Я сражаюсь с призраками сов
Я — попугай с Антильских островов 
Припев 
_________________________
СОНЕТ
Н. Гумилев 
 Я верно болен: на сердце туман,
 Мне скучно все, и люди, и рассказы,
 Мне снятся королевские алмазы
 И весь в крови широкий ятаган. 
 Мне чудится (и это не обман),
 Мой предок был татарин косоглазый,
 Свирепый гунн... я веяньем заразы,
 Через века дошедшей, обуян. 
 Молчу, томлюсь., и отступают стены -
 Вот океан весь в клочьях белой пены,
 Закатным солнцем залитый гранит, 
 И город с голубыми куполами,
 С цветущими жасминными садами,
 Мы дрались там... Ах, да! я был убит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13   
Группа *Лайда*  *Бульвар Распай* 
Дорога не по краю и уводит не в лес
И я не ощущаю больше камнем свой вес
Ведь так легко, когда в Париже месяц май.
А у тебя – убийственное лето
Так обычно, так привычно – выбирай! 
Но ты ни разу не был, не был первым в моём сердце
Так и знай
Ведь для тебя Арбат, Тверская, Гоголя, а для меня
Бульвар Распай. 
Прощание быстротечно, ведь известен финал
Ты не найдёшь во мне, чего так долго искал
Мой самолёт махнул крылом и был таков
И белый след, написанный на небе
Не заметишь из-за лёгких облаков. 
И если два пути из снов в такие же сны
Становятся одной чертой парижской весны
Я буду ждать, когда придёт твоя весна,
А ты уйдёшь в убийственное лето
Как обычно, как привычно. Как всегда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XoFP5lCm4U http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=31  - Поёт Алёна Свиридова 
Стихотворение *Михаила Светлова*  *В РАЗВЕДКЕ* 
Поворачивали дула
В синем холоде штыков,
И звезда на нас взглянула
Из-за дымных облаков.
Наши кони шли понуро,
Слабо чуя повода.
Я сказал ему: - Меркурий
Называется звезда. 
(Перед боем больно тускло
Свет свой синий звезды льют...
И спросил он:
- А по-русски
Как Меркурия зовут?
Он сурово ждал ответа;
И ушла за облака
Иностранная планета,
Испугавшись мужика. ) 
Тихо, тихо...
Редко, редко
Донесётся скрип телег.
Мы с утра ушли в разведку,
Степь и травы - наш ночлег.
Тихо, тихо...
Мелко, мелко
Полночь брызнула свинцом,-
Мы попали в перестрелку,
Мы отсюда не уйдём. 
Я сказал ему чуть слышно:
- Нам не выдержать огня.
Поворачивай-ка дышло,
Поворачивай коня.
Как мы шли в ночную сырость,
Как бежали мы сквозь тьму -
Мы не скажем командиру,
Не расскажем никому. 
Он взглянул из-под папахи,
Он ответил:
- Наплевать!
Мы не зайцы, чтобы в страхе
От охотника бежать.
Как я встану перед миром,
Как он взглянет на меня,
Как скажу я командиру,
Что бежал из-под огня? 
(Лучше я, ночной порою
Погибая на седле,
Буду счастлив под землёю,
Чем несчастен на земле...) 
Полночь пулями стучала,
Смерть в полуночи брела,
Пуля в лоб ему попала,
Пуля в грудь мою вошла.
Ночь звенела стременами,
Волочились повода,
И Меркурий плыл над нами -
Иностранная звезда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Поёт Александр Буйнов 
Который день мой кот глядит в окно и ждёт,
Но там тебя все нет, там только снег идёт.
Который день мой пес насторожил свой нос
Но снегопад давно твои следы занёс. 
А помнишь, как мечтали с тобою до зари,
А помнишь, как читали взапой Экзюпери?
А слова вспомни те, что вслух заучили:
Мы в ответе за тех, кого приручили. 
А про себя молчу, я не грущу ничуть.
И лучше быть могло, да в тишине оглох.
Да у окна ждёт кот, да у двери ждёт пёс,
Как объяснить им всем, что ты ушла совсем?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_tZNxyGAwI http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Последняя поэма * к/ф. Вам и не снилось 
музыка Алексея Рыбникова
слова Рабиндраната Тагора 
Ветер ли старое имя развеял? 
Нет мне дороги в мой брошенный край.
Если увидеть пытаешься издали.
Не разглядишь меня, не разглядишь меня, друг мой, прощай... 
Я уплываю и время несёт меня с края на край.
С берега к берегу, с отмели к отмели, друг мой прощай.
Знаю когда-нибудь с дальнего берега давнего прошлого
Ветер весенний ночной принесёт тебе вздох от меня. 
Ты погляди, ты погляди. Ты погляди не осталось ли
Что нибудь, после меня? 
В полночь забвенья на поздней окраине жизни своей.
Ты погляди без отчаянья, ты погляди без отчаянья.
Вспыхнет ли, примет ли облик безвестного образа будто случайного?
Примет ли облик безвестного образа будто случайного? 
Это не сон. Это не сон. Это вся правда моя, это истина.
Смерть побеждающий вечный закон - это любовь моя. Это любовь моя.
Это любовь моя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
Новелла Матвеева  *Братья капитаны* 
В закатных тучах красные прорывы.
Большая чайка, плаваний сестра,
Из красных волн выхватывает рыбу,
Как головню из красного костра. 
Двумя клинками сшиблись два теченья, -
Пустился в пляску ящик от сигар,
И, как король в пурпурном облаченье,
При свете топки красен кочегар. 
     Мы капитаны, братья капитаны,
     Мы в океан дорогу протоптали,
     Мы дерзким килем море пропороли
     И пропололи от подводных трав. 
     Но кораблям, что следуют за нами,
     Придется драться с теми же волнами
     И скрежетать от той же самой боли,
     О те же скалы ребра ободрав. 
На что, на что смышлен веселый лоцман, -
Но даже он стирает пот со лба:
Какую глубь еще покажет лот нам?
Какую даль - подзорная труба? 
Суровый юнга хмурится тревожно
И апельсин от грубой кожуры
Освобождает так же осторожно,
Как револьвер - от грубой кобуры. 
     Мы капитаны, братья капитаны,
     Мы в океан дорогу протоптали,
     Но корабли, что следуют за нами,
     Не встретят в море нашего следа; 
     Нам не пристали место или дата;
     Мы просто были где-то и когда-то.
     Но если мы от цели отступали, -
     Мы не были нигде и никогда.

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Лидия Клемент *Карелия*  
В разных краях оставляем мы сердца частицу,
в памяти бережно, бережно, бережно встречи храня.
Вот и теперь мы никак не могли не влюбиться.
Как не любить несравненные эти края! 
Долго будет Карелия сниться,
будут сниться с этих пор
остроконечных елей ресницы
над голубыми глазами озёр. 
Белая ночь опустилась безмолвно на скалы,
светится белая, белая, белая ночь напролет.
И не понять, то ли небо в озера упало,
и не понять, то ли озеро в небе плывет. 
Долго будет Карелия сниться,
будут сниться с этих пор
остроконечных елей ресницы
над голубыми глазами озёр

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH8g5HjRIDc  из фильма "Курьер"  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  Группа Земляне  *Трава у дома* 
Земля в иллюминаторе
Земля в иллюминаторе
Земля в иллюминаторе видна.
Как сын грустит о матери, как сын грустит о матери
Грустим мы о Земле - она одна.
А звезды тем не менее, а звезды тем не менее
Чуть ближе, но всё так же холодны
И как в часы затмения, и как в часы затмения
Ждём света и земные видим сны. 
И снится нам не рокот космодрома,
Ни эта ледяная синева, а снится нам трава
Трава у дома зелёная, зелёная трава 
А мы летим орбитами, путями не избитыми
Прошит метеоритами простор.
Оправдан риск и мужество космическая музыка
Вплывает в деловой наш разговор
В какой-то дымке матовой
Земля в иллюминаторе
Вечерняя и ранняя заря
А сын грустит о матери а сын грустит о матери
Ждет сына мать а сыновей Земля 
И снится нам не рокот космодрома.
Ни эта ледяная синева а снится нам трава
Трава у дома зеленая зеленая трава
И снится нам не рокот космодрома
Ни эта ледяная синева а снится нам трава
Трава у дома зеленая зеленая трава
И снится нам не рокот космодрома
Ни эта ледяная синева а снится нам трава
Трава у дома зеленая зеленая трава

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtJvGx_-NuQ  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA9akpCbWUw  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 - 
Группа *Сплин*   *Романс* 
И лампа не горит, 
и врут календари,
И если ты давно хотела что-то мне сказать,
То говори. 
Любой обманчив звук. 
Страшнее тишина,
Когда в самый разгар веселья падает из рук
Бокал вина. 
И чёрный кабинет, 
И ждёт в стволе патрон.
Так тихо, что я слышу, как идёт на глубине
Вагон метро. 
На площади полки. 
Темно в конце строки.
И в телефонной трубке эти много лет спустя
Одни гудки. 
И где-то хлопнет дверь, 
И дрогнут провода.
Привет! Мы будем счастливы теперь
И навсегда.
Привет! Мы будем счастливы теперь
И навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17   *Марина Хлебникова*  *Из мудрости* 
Золотые часы не в моде
В моде платиновые
Мы с тобой незнакомы вроде
Но вроде были уже в беде
Чем короче юбка, тем больше возраст
Не оглядывайся
Молодая еще не созрела поросль
Радуйся 
Да я не собираюсь жить, я не собираюсь жить
Как кому-то хочется
И врагов еще прибить, взять и всех прибить
Руки чешутся
Я не побоюсь любить, я не побоюсь любить
Даже если колется
Обо всех полётах не узнать
Мысли бесятся 
.....

----------


## Юрка

Танцы Минус *Гоpод* 
Я шагаю по пpoспектy, по ночномy гоpодy
Я идy потомy что y меня есть ноги
Я yмею ходить и поэтомy идy
Идy навстpечy цветным витpинам
Мимо пpолетают доpогие лимyзины
В них женщины пpоносятся с гоpящими глазами
Холодными сеpдцами, золотыми волосами 
Гоpод - сказка, гоpод - мечта
Попадая в его сети - пpопадаешь навсегда
Глотая его воздух пpостyд и сквозняков
Запахов бензина и доpогих дyхов 
Звезд на небе мало, но это не беда
Здесь почти что в каждом доме есть своя и не одна
Электpичество, газ, телефон, водопpовод
Коммyнальный pай без хлопот и забот 
Гоpод - сказка, гоpод - мечта
Попадая в его сети - пpопадаешь навсегда
Глотая его воздух пpостyд и сквозняков
Запахов бензина и доpогих дyхов

----------


## Cocos

Не запахом, а запахов.
Не вздох, а воздух.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

u know where i could "get" 666 by сектор газа?

----------


## BappaBa

> u know where i could "get" 666 by сектор газа?

 Смерть поднимет черные крылья, 
Демон разорвет твою плоть до молекул, 
Ад восстанет, ад поднимет 
Золотой меч на тех, кто не остынет.  
Небеса в кровь режет молния на куски, 
Дьявол рогами пробивает пространство, 
И земля стонет громко душами падших, 
Кровь отразится в куполах черных башен.  
Роковой год, можете мне не верить - 
Тысяча девятьсот девяносто девять, 
Дьявол повернет золотыми рогами, 
Три девятки кверху ногами!  
Вспыхнут цифры: 6, 6, 6, 
Нас настигнет адская месть, 
Мертвые восстанут против живых, 
Под предводительством ангелов злых. 
Девятиголовый зверь восстанет из моря, 
Вся Земля тотчас же превратится в крематорий, 
Дьявол опять изрыгает проклятья, 
В бой, за Веру, Христианские Братья!  
Роковой год, можете мне не верить - 
Тысяча девятьсот девяносто девять, 
Дьявол повернет золотыми рогами, 
Три девятки кверху ногами!  
Роковой год, можете мне не верить - 
Тысяча девятьсот девяносто девять, 
Дьявол повернет золотыми рогами, 
Три девятки кверху ногами!  
Бог его заковал в Преисподней, 
Тысячи лет он мечтал о свободе, 
Но прогремел вскоре выкрик народный: 
"Эй, вставай, проклятьем заклейменный!" 
И восстал он, цепи срывая, 
Своих детей на битву призывая, 
И народ тотчас повели его дети, 
И все те, кто попал в его сети. 
Когда древняя колдунья заклинания прочтет, 
Когда адский огонь крылья ангела сожжет, 
Когда слепые мертвецы восстанут с древних могил, 
Когда направит сатана на землю орды злых сил, 
Когда волки соберутся на открытых пространствах, 
Когда демоны объявят войну христианству, 
Когда шлюха вавилонская на Древнем Драконе, 
Установит на Земле злые адские законы, сука!  
Роковой год, можете мне не верить - 
Тысяча девятьсот девяносто девять, 
Дьявол повернет золотыми рогами, 
Три девятки кверху ногами!  
Роковой год, можете мне не верить - 
Тысяча девятьсот девяносто девять, 
Дьявол повернет золотыми рогами, 
Три девятки кверху ногами!  http://video.kremenchug.com.ua/index...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0
Кликни на "Сектор Газа "Восставший из Ада" 666"

----------


## Dogboy182

well yeah, I have the txt but... I mean the song. Эм Пи Три.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> well yeah, I have the txt but... I mean the song. Эм Пи Три.

 http://musicfond.com/music.phtml?id=98627
Нажми внизу на кнопку "Получить ссылку", через 10 секунд появится прямая ссылка на .mp3

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  well yeah, I have the txt but... I mean the song. Эм Пи Три.   http://musicfond.com/music.phtml?id=98627
> Нажми внизу на кнопку "Получить ссылку", через 10 секунд появится прямая ссылка на .mp3

 1337 thnx!    

> Восставший из ада http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWx9b0gbI_U

 Yeah thats a pretty sweet video, I guess. Except how it shows those chechens next to a burned out BMP towards the end... That part was pretty gay.

----------


## Dogboy182

только что заметил что практически все мои сообщения здесь написано на английском хотя всё здесь должно быть на русском Ж) 
За храмство извини и в будущем повнимательей правила читать будуЖ) 
Сорри мастер админ!

----------


## BappaBa

> только что заметил, что практически все мои сообщения здесь написаны на английском, хотя, всё здесь должно быть на русском Ж) 
> За нарушения извини, и в будущем, повнимательней буду читать правилаЖ) 
> Сорри мастер админ!

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  только что заметил, что практически все мои сообщения здесь написаны на английском, хотя, всё здесь должно быть на русском Ж) 
> За нарушения извини, и в будущем, повнимательней буду читать правилаЖ) 
> Сорри мастер админ!

 Да, "хамство" — слишком сильное слово для данной ситуации. Да и хамство — это немного другое... (морщится при одной мысли о хамах)
А вот "наглость" подошла бы.

----------


## Lampada

Группа Аукцыон  https://youtu.be/gIrvcznlz0M 
Я сам себе и небо и луна,
Голая, довольная луна,
Долгая дорога, да и то не моя.
За мною зажигали города,
Глупые чужие города,
Там меня любили, только это не я.
О-о-о, зона... 
Ожидает напряжённо родниковая.
Я сам себе и небо и луна,
Голая, довольная луна,
Долгая дорога незнакомая.
Меня держала за ноги земля,
Голая, тяжёлая земля,
Медленно любила, пережёвывая.
И пылью улетала в облака,
Крыльями метала облака
Долгая дорога незнакомая.
О-о-о, зона ... 
Ожидает напряжённо беспросветная.
Я сам себе и небо и луна,
Я летаю где-то, только это не я

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_Nq2VTAKRU  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  *Катя Лель* 
Я спешила, я летела к тебе
Я знала, что ты один
Рисовала, представляла себе
Сюжеты тех картин
Где мы вместе, где нет мести моей
Теперь ты точно один
Непонятно как, но буду твоей
Безо всяких причин 
Муси муси пуси пуси миленький мой
Я горю, я вся во вкусе рядом с тобой
Я как бабочка пархаю над всем, и всё без проблем
Я просто тебя съем 
Муси муси пуси пуси миленький мой
Я горю, я вся во вкусе рядом с тобой
Я как бабочка пархаю над всем, и всё без проблем
Я просто тебя съем 
Я мечтаю о тебе, Муся мой
Десятый день подряд
Я забыла все проколы твои
Да ты и сам не рад
Открывайся, отрывайся со мной
Попробуй это сейчас
Уходи, но только помни ты мой
Ты мой на этот раз 
Муси муси пуси пуси миленький мой
Я горю, я вся во вкусе рядом с тобой
Я как бабочка пархаю над всем, и всё без проблем
Я просто тебя съем 
Муси муси пуси пуси миленький мой
Я горю, я вся во вкусе рядом с тобой
Я как бабочка пархаю над всем, и всё без проблем
Я просто тебя съем 
Муси муси пуси пуси миленький мой
Я горю, я вся во вкусе рядом с тобой
Я как бабочка пархаю над всем, и всё без проблем
Я просто тебя съем 
Муси муси пуси пуси миленький мой
Я горю, я вся во вкусе рядом с тобой
Я как бабочка пархаю над всем, и всё без проблем
Я ночью тебя съем

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LJy_vEJeSWM 
Андрей Миронов 
Нет, я не плачу и не рыдаю,
На все вопросы я открыто отвечаю,
Что наша жизнь игра, и кто ж тому виной,
Что я увлёкся этою игрой? 
И перед кем же мне извиняться?
Мне уступают, я не в силах отказаться.
И разве мой талант и мой душевный жар
Не заслужили скромный гонорар?
Пусть бесится ветер жестокий
В тумане житейских морей
Белеет мой парус, такой одинокий,
На фоне стальных кораблей. 
И согласитесь, какая прелесть,
Мгновенно в яблочко попасть, почти не целясь!
Орлиный взор, напор, изящный поворот:
И прямо в руки запретный плод. 
О наслажденье ходить по краю.
Замрите, ангелы, смотрите: я играю.
Моих грехов разбор оставьте до поры,
Вы оцените красоту игры! 
Пусть бесится ветер жестокий
В тумане житейских морей
Белеет мой парус, такой одинокий,
На фоне стальных кораблей. 
Я не разбойник и не апостол.
И для меня, конечно, тоже все не просто.
И очень может быть, что от забот своих
Я поседею раньше остальных. 
Но я не плачу, и не рыдаю.
Хотя не знаю, где найду, где потеряю.
И очень может быть, что на свою беду
Я потеряю больше, чем найду. 
Пусть бесится ветер жестокий
В тумане житейских морей.
Белеет мой парус, такой одинокий,
На фоне стальных кораблей.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 
Группа Браво 
До свидания 
Мне никогда не понять секрет
Слёз на твоём лице
Но каждый раз, уходя наверх,
Я говорю тебе 
Припев:
До свидания, мой милый друг,
Жди меня и я вернусь
После того как придет весна
Та, что всегда права 
Я до сих пор не нашёл ответ
На небольшой вопрос:
Кто зажигает волшебный свет
Самых далёких звёзд?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Валерий Кипелов  *Я свободен* 
Надо мною тишина,
Небо полное дождя,
Дождь проходит сквозь меня,
Но боли больше нет.
Под холодный шёпот звезд,
Мы сожгли последний мост,
И все в бездну сорвалось,
Свободным стану я
От зла и от добра,
Моя душа была на лезвии ножа. 
Я бы мог с тобою быть,
Я бы мог про всё забыть,
Я бы мог тебя любить,
Но это лишь игра.
В шуме ветра за спиной
Я забуду голос твой,
И о той любви земной,
Что нас сжигала в прах,
И я сходил с ума,
В моей душе нет больше места для тебя.  
Припев:
Я свободен,
Словно птица в небесах.
Я свободен,
Я забыл, что значит страх.
Я свободен
С диким ветром наравне,
Я свободен
Наяву, а не во сне. 
Надо мною тишина,
Небо полное огня,
Свет проходит сквозь меня,
И я свободен вновь.
Я свободен от любви,
От вражды и от молвы,
От предсказанной судьбы,
И от земных оков,
От зла и от добра,
В моей душе нет больше места для тебя.  
Припев:

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Алиса  *Печаль* 
Дождей, невеселую быль,
   Я знал, но как только забыл,
     Ветра  постучали в мой дом. 
   Вставай, мы пришли за тобой,
   Оставь этим стенам покой,
   Гроза бьёт по крыше крылом. 
		В чисто поле да в синий туман
		Ветер занёс.
	Так и водит краями земли
	  	До звёзд. 
	Так и кружит пылью дорог
	Дальнюю даль,
	Да пророчит мне в небе звезду
	Печаль.	Печаль 
   Как здесь проходить виражи,
   Направь, подскажи, укажи,
   Кто здесь слышит песню мою? 
   Чей Храм, чей предел, чей приход?
   Никто, никогда не поймёт
   Кому и зачем я пою. 
	Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Группа Flёur   *Шелкопряд* 
Я незаметно на дереве в листьях
Наполняю жизнь свою смыслом,
Пряду свою тонкую нить.
Нас очень много на дереве рядом,
И каждый рождён шелкопрядом,
И прядёт свою тонкую нить. 
А моря до краёв наполнялись по каплям,
И срослись по песчинкам камни,
Вечность - это, наверное, так долго.
Мне бы только мой крошечный вклад внести,
За короткую жизнь сплести
Хотя бы ниточку шёлка. 
Кто-то в паутину религий попался,
Кто-то бредит пришельцами с Марса,
Я пряду свою тонкую нить.
Кто-то открывает секрет мироздания,
Кто-то борется с твёрдостью камня,
Я пряду свою тонкую нить. 
А моря до краёв наполнялись по каплям,
И срослись по песчинкам камни,
Вечность - это, наверное, так долго.
Мне бы только мой крошечный вклад внести,
За короткую жизнь сплести
Хотя бы ниточку шёлка. 
Я не умею чего-то ещё,
Я маленький червячок,
Мир безумный проносится мимо.
А мы создаём своими руками
Невесомые тонкие ткани,
Красота вполне ощутима. 
А моря до краёв наполнялись по каплям,
И срослись по песчинкам камни,
Вечность - это, наверное, так долго.
Мне бы только мой крошечный вклад внести,
За короткую жизнь сплести
Хотя бы ниточку шёлка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19  *Никого не жалко* 
Все мы герои фильмов про войну
Или про первый полёт на луну
Или про жизнь одиноких сердец
У каждого фильма свой конец 
Никого не жалко, никого
Ни тебя, ни меня, ни его
Никого не жалко, никого
Ни тебя, ни меня, ни его 
Нет друзей и нет приятелей
Нет врагов и нет предателей
Многим из нас уже жить не хочется
Все мы дрочим или дрочимся 
Никого не жалко, никого
Ни тебя, ни меня, ни его
Никого не жалко, никого
Ни тебя, ни меня, ни его

----------


## Lampada

Мишурис Блюз-Бэнд  *Баллада об одиночестве* http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/22286/mp3/9

----------


## Lampada

Мишурис Блюз-Бэнд *Дай мне сигару* http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/22286/mp3/7

----------


## Lampada

Мишурис Блюз-Бэнд *Как по морю-океану* http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/22286/mp3/4

----------


## Lampada

Мишурис Блюз-Бэнд  *Летать - не плавать* http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/22286/mp3/8

----------


## Lampada

Мишурис Блюз-Бэнд  *Она любила*  http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/22286/mp3/3

----------


## Юрка

Кадышева Надежда *Широка река* 
Широка река, глубока река
Не доплыть тебе с того бережка
Тучи низкие прячут лунный свет
Полететь бы мне, да вот крыльев нет 
Во сыром бору злой огонь кипит
Конь черней чем ночь у огня стоит
Бьёт копытом он, ищет седока
Оттолкнул тот конь наши берега 
Постучалась в дом боль незваная
Вот она любовь окаянная 
Коротаем мы ночи длинные
Нелюбимые с нелюбимыми.  
Чёрная вода далеко течёт
Унесло весло, да разбило плот
Были ласточки, стали вороны
Рано встретились, поздно поняли 
Двери новые не сорвать с петель
И одна беда стелет нам постель
Широка река, эхо долгое
Конь черней чем ночь ходит около 
Постучалась в дом боль незваная
Вот она любовь окаянная 
Коротаем мы ночи длинные
Нелюбимые с нелюбимыми. 
Широка река, глубока река
Не доплыть тебе с того бережка
Тучи низкие прячут лунный свет
Полететь бы мне, да вот крыльев нет 
Во сыром бору злой огонь кипит
Конь черней чем ночь у огня стоит
Бьёт копытом он, ищет седока
Оттолкнул тот конь наши берега 
Постучалась в дом боль незваная
Вот она любовь окаянная 
Коротаем мы ночи длинные
Нелюбимые с нелюбимыми.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Рябина  
 Гроздь рябины за окном 
 С неба хлопья белые
 Он вчера ко мне пришёл
 Чёрный гость 
 Говорит - "пойдем со мной
 Покажу, что делают
 На земле и над землей..."
 И поднимает трость... 
 А я только что налил настойку из рябины
 Я увидел за окном белый-белый снег...
 Подожди, я говорю, вот растают льдины
 Подожди - дай досмотреть этот век!.. 
 Зазвенела вдруг струна
 Между ним и мною,
 Замелькали имена
 Годы, гopoда...
 И осталось-то смотреть
 В небо голубое
 Как тихо падает на снег 
 Ягода... 
 А ведь только что налил настойку из рябины
 Ведь увидел за окном белый-белый снег...
 Подожди, я говорил, - вот растают льдины
 Подожди - дай досмотреть этот век!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Всё бдет хорошо  
   Я ли не водил тебя к речке за малиною
 Я ли тебе, милая, кос не расплетал?
 Проливала тучка над нашею долиною
 Дождик золотой... Я тебе сказал:  
 "Всё будет хорошо!
 Не зная горечи - сладость не узнать
 Все будет хорошо!
 Дай мне, милая, тебя обнять
 Дай мне, любимая, тебя поцеловать!.."   
 Улетали голуби в небо с подоконника
 Уводили рельсы в дальние края
 Как легко и просто поймать мышкой слоника
 Но не просто в небе - журавля...  
 Всё будет хорошо!
 Не зная горечи - сладость не узнать
 Все будет хорошо!
 Дай мне, милая, тебя обнять
 Дай мне, любимая, тебя поцеловать!..  
 Под колеса стелется белая метелица
 А в твоём оконце не гаснет огонёк
 Мне всего-то надо - встретить мое солнце
 И опять затеплится в лампадке уголёк  
 Всё будет хорошо!
 Не зная горечи - сладость не узнать
 Всё будет хорошо!
 Дай мне, милая, тебя обнять
 Дай мне, любимая, тебя поцеловать!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Группа Ундервуд  *Всё, что надо* 
Понятных снов тебе, сестричка, 
И амурную сеть. 
В каком глазу ресничка – 
Ответь. 
Остались мелкие осколки 
От банальных вещей.
Рыдает на иголке Кащей.  
Эти слёзы – не фонтан, 
Этот дым - не коромыслом. 
Ах, je t'aime, жетон, житан,
Я рисую кистью мысли
Всё, что надо.  
Кувшинки в озере, сестричка,
Лёд затянет корой. 
Места любовной нычки открой. 
Несут тупые отголоски, 
Что случится в конце,
Выходит на подмостки сансей.  
Эти слёзы – не фонтан, 
Этот дым - не коромыслом. 
Ах, je t'aime, жетон, житан, 
Я рисую кистью мысли 
Всё, что надо.  
Дела, как в тамбуре, сестричка – 
Стёкла, окна, стакан. 
Толкает электричку шайтан. 
Для милых сердцу путешествий 
Помню рифму одну. 
Тоска по совершенству, ну-ну.  
Эти слёзы – не фонтан, 
Этот дым  - не коромыслом. 
Ах, je t'aime, жетон, житан, 
Я рисую кистью мысли 
Всё, что надо

----------


## Lampada

«Не спит, работает Лубянка…»  http://newtimes.ru/news/2007-12-20/2007-12-20-11/
На этой странице есть две песни, которые можно послушать.  *ЛУБЯНКА.* 
Музыка и слова Владимира Слепака.
Исполняет Заслуженный артист России Евгений Филонов. 
Москва очнулась спозаранку.
На циферблате - Новый год.
Не спит, работает «Лубянка», 
Чтобы спокойно жил народ.
Трещат уставшие моторы, 
Звонит дежурный по «ВэЧе»
И еле бьется через шторы
Свет от мерцающих свечей… 
«Лубянка», «Лубянка» – знакомый круг…
«Лубянка», «Лубянка» – опять случилось что-то вдруг…
Как тормозят протяжно шины.
Не все безоблачно в судьбе.
Давайте выпьем же, мужчины,
Давайте выпьем же, мужчины,
За тех, кто служит в ФСБ,
За тех, кто служит в ФСБ! 
Как ни крути, но кто-то должен
Покой и мир в стране беречь.
Но лучше пусть хранится в ножнах
Ваш, мужики, разящий меч.
Должна быть совесть у чекиста,
Не верю я дурной молве.
Когда с руками, братцы, чисто,
Жар – в сердце, холод – в голове! 
«Лубянка», «Лубянка» – знакомый круг…
«Лубянка», «Лубянка» – опять случилось что-то вдруг…
Как тормозят протяжно шины.
Не все безоблачно в судьбе.
Давайте выпьем же, мужчины,
Давайте выпьем же, мужчины,
За тех, кто служит в ФСБ,
За тех, кто служит в ФСБ! 
Не всё еще искоренили.
Ребята, берегите Честь…
Ведь сколько швали, дряни, гнили
Еще в родной Отчизне есть.
Опять срывает в бой тревога, 
Ночь рвется всплеском «маяков».
Прошу вас, верьте свято в Бога!
Тогда вершить свой Долг легко! 
Прошу вас, верьте свято в Бога… 
«Лубянка», «Лубянка» – знакомый круг…
«Лубянка», «Лубянка» – опять случилось что-то вдруг…
Как тормозят протяжно шины.
Не все безоблачно в судьбе.
Давайте выпьем же, мужчины,
Давайте выпьем же, мужчины,
За тех, кто служит в ФСБ,
За тех, кто служит в ФСБ! 
Диск «Лубянка» с этой единственной песней был выпущен очень ограниченным тиражом к 85-летию органов ВЧК-КГБ.
________________________________  *Федеральная служба охраны* 
Слова: В. Слепак 
Исп.: Владимир Слепак   
Наша служба без греха, 
Мы все время бдительны. 
С номерами ЕКХа 
Волги мчат стремительно. 
Чуть расслабиться нельзя- 
Код маршрутов в рации. 
Охраняем мы, друзья, 
Честь и гордость нации.  
Припев: 
Федеральная служба охраны. 
В прошлом просто 9-я служба. 
Было все - и награды и раны, 
И мужская надежная дружба. 
Федеральная служба охраны, 
Сколько видели эти погоны. 
Федеральная служба охраны- 
Мы последний рубеж обороны.  
Страны, залы, города. 
Глаз сомкнуть не велено. 
Мы обязаны всегда 
Быть во всем уверены. 
Рядом сотни разных глаз, 
Смех, восторг, улыбки. 
Только нет совсем у нас 
Права на ошибки.  
Припев.  
Вдеты в лацканы значки, 
Глажены рубашки. 
Помнят темные очки 
Школу восемнашки. 
Нет у нас совсем чужих- 
Сплошь одни родные. 
Опер угол сторожит, 
А Кремль полковые.  
Припев.  
На земле и под водой, 
Все дороги пройдены. 
И всегда закрыть собой 
Мы готовы Родину. 
По Москве летит эскорт 
Мимо гордых храмов.
Выполняет честно долг 
Федеральная служба охраны.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  *Прошла любовь, увяли розы* 
Поёт Марина Журавлёва

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 
Ундервуд - Покуситесь на президента 
Покуситесь на президента,
Президент - это поп-фигура.
Ты целишься снова в него из толпы
Стрелою амура. 
Покуситесь на президента,
У него тёплый взгляд и улыбка,
Но думать, что он не умеет стрелять -
Большая ошибка. 
Хочешь стать государственной тайной,
Мечтой в броне невесомой?
Помни, он в сердце бомжа
И в дыханье "Газпрома". 
Покуситесь на президента,
Он любим, но ему одиноко.
Он смотрит ночами на карту страны
И девушек просит ещё налить сока. 
Покуситесь на президента,
Он не рвётся в шеренги кумиров.
Он взмахом руки остановит эскорт,
И тогда враги захлебнутся в сортирах. 
Хочешь стать государственной тайной,
Мечтой в броне невесомой?
Помни, он в сердце бомжа
И в дыханье "Газпрома". 
Покуситесь на президента,
Он ведь тоже мечтает о страсти.
Он спустится к нам на двадцатый этаж
И бросит в окно миллион на счастье. 
Покуситесь на президента,
Пригласите его в катакомбы
И на глубине сорвите чеку,
Любовь - это страшная бомба. 
Хочешь стать государственной тайной,
Мечтой в броне невесомой?
Помни, он в сердце бомжа
И в дыханье "Газпрома".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01
Павен Кашин
Жизнь 
Свет в начале дня,
В начале жизни
- изволь.
Боль танцует польку
На дне меня. 
Брысь, я ладно сшит.
Я лишь увидел cмысл жить,
Быть. Тупая прыть
В ногах души 
  Пой, мой соловей,
  Лети над бездной и расскажи,
  Расскажи моей любезной -
  Мол, я еще жив
  И лежу себе ненужный
  Рожей во ржи,
  Расплескав по небу мысли,
  Мол кто ты есть, жизнь? 
Жизнь - не то чтоб спесь.
Такая сладкая стать.
Кстати, на все наделать
И спать, и спать... 
Жизнь почти что спета,
Но ни дожить, ни допеть.
Гнать, бежать и видеть,
Дышать, терпеть. 
  Пой, мой соловей,
  Лети над бездной и расскажи,
  Расскажи моей любезной -
  Мол, я еще жив
  И лежу себе ненужный
  Рожей во ржи,
  Расплескав по небу мысли,
  Мол кто ты есть, жизнь? 
Свет в начале дня,
В начале жизни 
- изволь.
Боль танцует польку
На дне меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Земляничная
Диана Арбенина и группа Ночные снайперы 
Режутся крылья. электростанции
Гудят воробьями. Сорта пшеницы.
Где моя родина? 
В кармане у Польши
В кармане у Польши. 
  За воротом Франции. 
Этой весной
Смерти со мной
Радостно.
Этой весной
Боли со мной
Сладостно.
Позволь мне покинуть тебя,
 Мне позволь не любить тебя.
Дышу земляникой A
Влажная дикая.
 Влажная дикая.
Я
 Ухожу в леса. 
След поцелуя чуть ниже сердца.
Пуля укрыта надёжно и ладно.
Сталью по венам – весёлое средство
Быть невесёлой и громко смеяться мне. 
Этой весной
Смерти со мной
Радостно.
Этой весной
Боли со мной
Сладостно.
Позволь мне покинуть тебя,
Мне позволь не любить тебя.
Дышу земляникой.
Влажная дикая.
Влажная дикая.
Я
Ухожу в леса.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  *Назад в Сибирь* 
Группа *Dzen* 
Короткий ветер дунул на восток и застыл
Писал слова, но потерял листок и забыл
Хожу по клубам, как по крышам кот
Спешу домой, но забываю код
Иду по "дну", пою её одну  - каждый вечер 
Назад в снега, назад в Сибирь
Прощай, Москва, я твой снегирь
я улетаю от тепла
по эту сторону стекла 
В Cибири ностальгия по Москве
Зато хожу по потолок в зиме
Пишу на стенах, что бы не забыть
Пою по клубам, снова стал курить
Иду по "дну", пою её одну - каждый вечер 
И вот опять улыбки стюардес
Я понимаю - точно, небо здесь где-то здесь 
И я не знаю сам чего хочу
Я знаю точно только что лечу
Какая разница куда лететь - путь мой вечен

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 *Тук-тук*
Сергей Бабкин

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Из-за меня*
Би-2

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Настя Полева  *Ветер* 
Мне не найти понятных слов
И не найти конкретных фраз
Писала сказочный роман
А вышел сбивчивый рассказ
О-о
Рассказ 
Но кто-нибудь поймёт, кто-нибудь дойдёт, кто-нибудь услышит
Кто-нибудь рискнёт, кто-нибудь возьмёт, кто-нибудь допишет
Кто-нибудь найдёт что-то для себя, кто-нибудь на свете
Всюду на земле в каждой голове дует тот же ветер 
Мне не прочесть всех умных книг
Не пересечь семи границ
Ловлю я в небе журавлей
Но нахожу в руках синиц
О-о
Синиц 
Но кто-нибудь поймёт, кто-нибудь дойдёт, кто-нибудь услышит
Кто-нибудь рискнёт, кто-нибудь возьмёт, кто-нибудь допишет
Кто-нибудь найдёт что-то для себя, кто-нибудь на свете
Всюду на земле в каждой голове дует тот же ветер 
Возможно, вижу я не то
Возможно, нужно всё не так
Но если кто-то знает как
Сто к одному, что он - дурак
О-о
Дурак

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Вечный полдень*
Группа Ундервуд

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Группа 7Б  *Моя любовь*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.musicup.ru/pages/viewer.php?id=517 (Кликать на МР3 to download)
Исполняет группа Наив 
Песня взята у группы "Король и шут"  *Воспоминания о былой любви* 
Дремлет за горой, мрачный замок мой. 
Душу мучает порой, царящий в нём покой. 
Я своих фантазий страждущий герой, 
А любви моей живой все образы со мной.  
Я часто вижу страх в смотрящих на меня глазах. 
Им суждено уснуть в моих стенах, 
Застыть в моих мирах. 
Но сердце от любви горит, моя душа болит. 
И восковых фигур прекрасен вид - 
Покой везде царит!  
Я их приводил в свой прекрасный дом. 
Их вином поил и развлекались мы потом. 
Иногда у них лёгкий был испуг, 
От прикосновений к нежной шее крепких рук.  
Я часто вижу страх в смотрящих на меня глазах. 
Им суждено уснуть в моих стенах, 
Застыть в моих мирах. 
Но сердце от любви горит, моя душа болит. 
И восковых фигур прекрасен вид - 
Покой везде царит!  
Вот несёт одна мне свои цветы, 
Вот стоит другая, погружённая в мечты. 
Я пытался их до смерти рассмешить, 
Но пришлось, как в старой сказке, просто задушить!  
Я часто вижу страх в смотрящих на меня глазах. 
Им суждено уснуть в моих стенах, 
Застыть в моих мирах. 
Но сердце от любви горит, моя душа болит. 
И восковых фигур прекрасен вид - 
Покой везде царит!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 
Джанго  *Венгерка* 
Я думал, больше никогда,
Я думал, больше никогда
Не постучишь в моё окно
Не залетишь нечаянно.
Я думал, больше никогда…
Я думал, к чёрту, в холода,
Скорей забыться и забыть,
Что, видит Бог, хотел любить…
И вот, однажды, всё со всем не так
И вот одна пришла она… 
Проснитесь, вьюги-холода
Проснись, июльская жара
И ты, бездомная Луна,
Скажи, зачем пришла она.
Скажи, зачем пришла она
И у кого украдена
Какие ж люди дураки,
Жить не могут без тоски
И вот, однажды, всё со всем не так
И вот одна…
Я думал, больше никогда,
Я думал, больше никогда
Не постучишь в моё окно
Не залетишь нечаянно. 
Проснитесь, вьюги-холода
Проснись, июльская жара
И ты, бездомная Луна,
Скажи, зачем пришла она?
Проснитесь, вьюги-холода
Проснись, июльская жара
И ты, бездомная Луна,
Скажи, куда ушла она…

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Синяя Птица. *Клён.* 
Там, где клён шумит над речной волной
Говорили мы о любви с тобой
Облетел тот клён, в поле бродит мгла
А любовь как сон стороной прошла 
А любовь как сон, а любовь как сон
А любовь как сон стороной прошла 
Сердцу очень жаль, что случилось так.
Гонит осень в даль журавлей косяк.
Четырём ветрам грусть-печаль раздам.
Hе вернётся вновь это лето к нам 
Hе вернётся вновь, не вернётся вновь
Hе вернётся вновь это лето к нам. 
Hе к чему теперь за тобой ходить.
Hе к чему теперь мне цветы дарить.
Ты любви моей не смогла сбереч.
Порасло травой место наших встреч. 
Поросло травой, поросло травой
Поросло травой место наших встреч.

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=36 
Ободзинский Валерий  *«Восточная песня»* 
Льёт ли тёплый дождь, падает ли снег -
Я в подъезде против дома твоего стою,
Жду, что ты пройдёшь, а, быть может, нет,
Стоит мне тебя увидеть - о, как я счастлив!
Странно и смешно наш устроен мир -
Сердце любит, но не скажет о любви своей,
Пусть живу я и не знаю, любишь или нет,
Это лучше, чем, признавшись, слышать «нет» в ответ,
А я боюсь услышать «нет». 
Песню подобрал на гитаре я,
Жаль, что ты её не слышишь, потому что в ней,
Грусти не тая, я тебя назвал
Самой нежной и красивой, о, и это правда!
По ночам в тиши я пишу стихи,
Пусть твердят, что пишет каждый в девятнадцать лет,
В каждой строчке только точки после буквы «Л»,
Ты поймёшь, конечно, все, что я сказать хотел,
Сказать хотел, но не сумел. 
По ночам в тиши я пишу стихи,
Пусть твердят, что пишет каждый в девятнадцать лет,
В каждой строчке только точки после буквы «Л»,
Ты поймёшь, конечно, все, что я сказать хотел,
Но тает снег весной всегда,
Быть может, мне ты скажешь «да».
Но тает снег весной всегда,
Быть может, мне ты скажешь «да».

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Группа Цветы *«Звёздочка моя ясная»* 
Песни у людей разные,
А моя одна на века.
Звездочка моя ясная,
Как ты от меня далека. 
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле. 
Облако тебя трогает,
Хочет от меня закрыть.
Чистая моя, строгая,
Как же я хочу рядом быть. 
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле. 
Знаю, для тебя я не бог,
Крылья, говорят, не те.
Мне нельзя к тебе на небо
А-а-а прилететь. 
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле.
А не то, что жить на земле. 
Поздно мы с тобой поняли,
Что вдвоём вдвойне веселей
Даже проплывать по небу,
А не то, что жить на земле.
А не то, что жить на земле.

----------


## Lampada

Исполняет группа *Лайда*  *Пополам с серебром* 
Ты заплетал следы в степях окраин
Рядом неслышно
Мой тихий зверь
Хранил твою тень зрачками
для каждой новой жены
Очередность дождей
Чтобы чистое сердце смотрело
в упор на тебя
От рождения
От колеса
И чем дальше теплей
И чем дальше теплей... 
Я просто немного смелей
Я тебе не приснюсь
Когда на двери твоей минус
В моём окне - плюс 
От лёгких шагов незримы следы по воде
Когда я смеюсь
А когда молюсь
Иногда я не помню где
место всех прилетевших извне
по твоим следам
И память слепая для ран равнодушна к слезам
равнодушна к слезам в темноте 
А, ты - это чёрная кость
Пополам с серебром
И я вспоминаю себя ребром
в тебе
в бесконечной весне
расстояний-разлук

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TcUYs8jH0U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iFy1gp4Zvc  http://rutube.ru/tracks/143759.html?v=3 ... 2b357dcdd9 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  
Группа *Юта*  *Жили-были* 
Когда-нибудь настанут холода,
И ты опять уедешь и тогда.
Тебе вослед рукой - и камень вниз
И сны сбылись и косы расплелись... 
Припев: 
Когда настанут холода 
И белая дорога ляжет 
Все промолчат никто не скажет,
Что с холодами не в ладах.
Да дело даже не в годах,
Не в деньгах, не в музейной пыли.
Не насовсем, а навсегда
Не долго только жили-были...
Жили-были...  
И если я однажды замолчу,
Меня не предавай, я так хочу.
Надеяться, держаться, дожидаться.
Ах, только бы надолго не прощаться... 
Припев. 
Моя тюрьма - немое заключенье,
Я стану то ли плачем, то ли пеньем.
Ворованная строчка, ты же знаешь
Удача, ты меня не покидаешь... 
Припев: 2 раза.

----------


## Lampada

http://svechi-natalya.narod.ru/zajgite_svechi.mp3 
Н. Платицына - "ЗАЖГИТЕ СВЕЧИ" 
Накренились дерева
Гнёт их буря до земли
И гудят, гудят слова
В жарких сумерках 
Как поникшая трава
Бездыханная трава
Мы пытаемся подняться
В жарких сумерках  
Эй, зажгите свечи
Встаньте под образа
В этот священный вечер
Откроются глаза 
Эй, зажгите свечи
Встаньте под образа
В этот священный вечер
Откроются глаза  
Нам бы разума в пути
И не дать себе сломаться
Нам бы к истине придти
В жарких сумерках 
Накренились дерева
Гнёт их буря до земли
И гудят, гудят слова
В жарких сумерках  
Эй, зажгите свечи
Встаньте под образа
В этот священный вечер
Откроются глаза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Группа Воскресение 
Музыка - Алексей Романов  
Научи меня жить, научи меня что-нибудь делать,
Сочтены мои ночи, и дни, словно сны, коротки.
А то, что любит сквозь сон, то, что дышит от имени тела,
Это только тень на горячем песке у ленивой реки... 
Научи меня, как выбирать между чёрным и белым,
Чтоб чужое добро на твоё и моё не делить.
Но дай мне лезвие мысли -- вонзить между частью и целым,
И назови мне высокую цель, научи меня жить... 
Привяжи мне бумажные крылья - свободу и совесть,
Сбереги меня в бурю и в штиль, упаси от беды.
За то, что было и будет, и в чем, наконец, успокоюсь,
Дай мне душу -- в ладонях с водой отраженье звезды... 
А то, что нажито, прожито -- прах, ни о чём не жалею,
Что прошло по колено во лжи, что по горло в тоске.
Научи меня заново, я ничего не умею.
Всё, что есть у меня -- только тень на горячем песке
У ленивой реки.

----------


## BappaBa

> Группа Воскресение 
> Музыка - Алексей Романов

 Классная песня, только это романовская группа СВ, а не Воскресенье. Примерно в то же время у него были отличные песни: Дело дрянь, Блюз Москва, Делай свое дело.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Группа Воскресение 
> Музыка - Алексей Романов   Классная песня, только это романовская группа СВ, а не Воскресенье. Примерно в то же время у него были отличные песни: Дело дрянь, Блюз Москва, Делай свое дело.

 Тут без поллитра не разберёшься:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/person. ... iography=1  
Я смотрела сюда: http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=2839

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OTWOGH5ha94 http://youtube.com/watch?v=qXvirMsmOZs  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Группа "Маша и медведи"  *Земля* 
Спи, я завтра зайду за тобою после семи.
Я зимнее солнце, и я появляюсь всё реже и реже.
Нет, так больно смотреть, как красиво лежишь ты на теле реки.
Ты боишься меня, ведь мои поцелуи как нож тебя режут. 
Хэ - эй, Земля - а - а ,
Залей меня
Снегом талым.
Такая любовь убьёт мир. 
Спи, я завтра зайду за тобою с первым лучом
Я хочу быть слабее, хочу быть с тобою всё чаще и ближе
Я тебя обожгу, но я всё же прижмусь своим жарким плечом
К белым снежным губам, и уже никогда, никогда не увижу 
 Хэ - эй, Земля - а - а ,
Хэ - эй, Земля - а - а ,
Хэ - эй, Земля - а - а ,
Залей меня
Снегом талым.

----------


## Орчун

*Алексей-шалавы* 
Малолетние шалавы 
Hа тусовку 
собрались 
Мнутся на ногах 
костлявых 
Все изрядно 
нажрались 
В угол бросили 
тетрадки 
Было к вечеру у них 
Две дешевых 
шоколадки 
Пять бутылок на 
троих 
У подруг заняли 
шмоток 
И напудрили носы 
А одна из них 
надела 
Даже чистые трусы 
А на центре 
иномарки 
Тут идёт вечерний 
съём 
И подружки завалили 
Прямо в тачку все 
втроём 
И поехали кататься 
Hеизвестно даже с 
кем 
Девкам главное 
догнаться 
А остальное без 
проблем 
Где - то в 
загородной бане 
лки водку будут 
жрать 
Hа столе стуча 
ногами 
Танцы для братвы 
плясать 
Вот такая вот 
прогулка 
Hа машине с 
ветерком 
И к утру косяк 
задолбим 
Завтра в школу не 
пойдём 
Завтра в школу не 
пойдём 
Завтра в школу не 
пойдём 
Завтра в школу не 
пойдём 
Завтра в школу не 
пойдём 
Завтра в школу не 
пойдём  
lyrics may contain some bad material,but the song is cool  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 
Елена Перова 
В небо 
Без твоих глаз, без твоих слов
Я не увижу белых снов
Вопрос-ответ, да или нет
И перелёты, перемены, передумы, луны 
Лечу в небо
Тыщу лет мне бы
Чтоб зачерпнуть тебя глоток 
Лечу в небо
Сотни звёзд мне бы
Чтоб дотянуться до тебя 
Ветвей клубок у твоих ног
Весь мир и я, конечно, я
Я всё отдам, я не предам
Я буду рядом очень долго, сколько хочешь буду 
Лечу в небо
Тыщу лет мне бы
Чтоб зачерпнуть тебя глоток 
Лечу в небо
Сотни звёзд мне бы
Чтоб дотянуться до тебя

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Группа Полковник и однополчане  *Шёл мужик* 
Стоpона наша мpачною кажется,
Темный лес, бypелом да сычи.
Побpодить здесь не каждый отважится,
А забpёл - так штаны не мочи.
Hедалеко от pечки Кyкyевой,
С немyдpеным заплечным yзлом,
Шел мyжик из Оpехово в Зyево,
Одномy емy видным пyтём. 
Он чинил людям кpыши пpогнившие,
Он постpоил над pечкою мост.
И цветы с видy вpоде отжившие,
Распyскались пpед ним в полный pост.
Угощал кто стpадает без кypева,
Похмелял pодниковой водой.
Шёл мyжик из Оpехово в Зyево,
Сильный, добpый, весёлый, pябой. 
Бабкам с дедками pепки вытаскивал,
Обyчал говоpить воpобьев,
Hекpещеных водой ополаскивал,
Закpома заполнял до кpаев.
Мысль одна полыхала в мозгy его,
Как весенний победный салют:
Пеpедать славным жителям Зyево,
Их в Оpехове любят и ждyт. 
Он пpоделал доpогy немалyю,
Лапти вдpызг, волдыpи на ногах,
Вся одежда в пыли, щёки впалые,
Hо два pозовых счастья в глазах.
И когда подходил пyть к концy его,
Он пpилёг в межевой полосе...
Мyжика застpелили y Зyево,
Там оpеховских любят не все.

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
Поёт Валерия  *Маленький принц* 
Кто тебя выдумал, звездная страна?
Снится мне издавна, снится мне она.
Выйду я из дому, выйду я из дому,
Прямо за пристанью бьется волна. 
Ветренным вечером смолкнут крики птиц,
Звездный замечу я свет из-под pесниц,
Прямо навстречу мне, прямо навстречу мне
Выйдет доверчивый Маленький Принц. 
Самое главное - сказку не спугнуть,
Миру бескрайнему окна распахнуть.
Мчится мой парусник, мчится мой парусник
Мчится мой парусник в сказочный путь. 
Где же вы, где же вы, счастья острова,
Где побережие света и добра?
Там, где с надеждами, там, где с надеждами,
Самые нежные бродят слова. 
В детстве оставлены давние друзья,
Жизнь - это плаванье в дальние края.
Песни прощальные, гавани дальние,
В жизни у каждого сказка своя...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *На грани изумруда* 
Михаил Владимиров и группа ЧиЖ & Co  
Договоримся у ларька...
пивного... после смерти...
прольются пеной облака...
хотите нет - хотите верьте.
Договоримся у звезды,
что будет символом свободы.
Часть неизвестной нам природы
Мы... 
Договоримся у костра...
забудутся обиды.
Пусть на земле пройдут века...
растают пирамиды .
На перекрёстке двух дорог,
соединивших стороны,
нам будут петь то блюз- то рок 
то ангелы,-то вороны... 
Договоримся за углом...
и примем Мир как чудо
Напишем что-нибудь ещё
На грани изумруда...
Наговорившись впрок,
там на краю Вселенной 
мы смоем пыль земных дорог
водой обыкновенной.....

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCw1Bdg1cKA  *Прочь из моей головы*
                (А. Васильев)  
                Прочь из моей головы!
                Наугад в темноту, с середины концерта
                Сквозь толпу, сквозь охрану, сквозь двери, сквозь парк,
                     Чтоб чуть-чуть постоять над водой на мосту 
                Прочь из моей головы!
                Здесь и так кавардак. Разбросав фотографии,
                Выбросив вещи, уничтожив улики,
                Все диски отправив в мусорный бак. 
                Прочь из моей головы!
                Твой новый бойфренд пробил все пароли,
                Вскрыл все твои ящики, прочитал мои письма к тебе
                Ни *** себе! Ни *** себе! 
                Прочь из моей головы!
                Босиком, кувырком, с чемоданом в руке
                Или без чемодана в руке - налегке, вдалеке
                Пока я по тебе не проехал катком 
                Прочь из моей головы!
                Над Москвой на метле, через тернии к звёздам
                С буквой "У" в левом верхнем углу,
                В треугольнике равностороннем на заднем стекле 
                Прочь из моей головы!
                Оборвав провода, спутав карты,
             Фигуры сметая с доски, разбивая шлагбаумы на полном ходу,
                Оставляя разрушенными города 
                Из моей головы,
                Где сферой становится плоскость,
                Где-то горит феерверк, то тлеет свечка из воска,
                Где музыка Баха смешалась с полотнами Босха
                И не дружат между собой полушария мозга. 
                Где крутиться строчка, одна днем и ночью
                "ВАЛИ ИЗ МОЕЙ ГОЛОВЫ ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО"
                И вместе с собой забери о тебе мои мысли
         Чтобы Богу не показалось, что мы в этом мире слишком зависли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=23 
Константин Никольский  *В моей душе осадок зла*  
   В моей душе осадок зла,
     И счастья старого зола,
   И прошлых радостей печаль.
      Лишь разум мой способен в даль
   До горизонта протянуть
     Надежды рвущуюся нить
    И попытаться изменить хоть что нибудь. 
   Пустые споры, слов туман,
   Дворцы и норы, свет и тьма,
   И утешенье лишь в одном-
   Стоять до смерти на своём,
   Ненужный хлам с души стряхнуть,
   И старый страх прогнать из глаз.
   Из темноты на свет шагнуть,
   Как первый раз. 
   И в узелок опять связать
   Надежды рвущуюся нить
   И в сотый раз себе сказать,
   Что можно что-то изменить.
   Пускай не стоит свеч игра,
   Поверь опять, что победишь.
   В конечном счёте будет прав
   Тот, кто зажёг огонь добра. 
   В моей душе осадок зла,
   И счастья старого зола,
   И прошлых радостей печаль.
   Лишь разум мой способен в даль
   До горизонта протянуть
   Надежды рвущуюся нить
    И попытаться изменить хоть что нибудь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUW9X3AKFPA http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13   *Джанго*  *Серебрится дорога* 
Серебрится дорога,
Небо – вольная даль
Проводи до порога,
Поцелуй, если не жаль! 
Эх, куда же вы, братцы,
В чужую сторону? –
Мы не можем остаться,
Мы идём на войну. 
А придет телеграмма –
Ты не плачь, родная душа!
Здравствуй, Родина-мама!
Эх, чёрт возьми –
Как жизнь хороша!.. 
Эй, погоди! Дай подымить –
Жизнь ведь – не взять, не одолжить!
А только разве что отдать
Её… 
Серебрится дорога,
Неба - вольная даль
Проводи до порога,
Поцелуй, если не жаль

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Поёт Юрий Гальцев* 
Концерт на льду Байкала  
Концерт на льду Байкала прозрачным февралём 
Мы, как два экстремала, с товарищем даём. 
В оранжевой палатке с ксеноновым огнём 
Для девушек из Сатки вторую ночь поём. 
Мы оба не артисты, не жители небес, 
По восемь экспедиций в составе МЧС. 
И чтоб сорвать работу - так это в первый раз. 
Мы начали в субботу, а кажется - сейчас. 
Припев: 
Остановилась наша экспедиция 
У этой маленькой оранжевой палатки.
Так получилось, что словно птица я 
Пою вторую ночь для девушек из Сатки.  
А темп наш был высокий - готовились мы год,
Собаки, карты, сроки, и следом вертолет.
И вот, когда накладки в убыток для страны, 
У маленькой палатки стоим, как пацаны. 
И кто бы мне неделю тому назад сказал, 
Я сам бы не поверил - ведь есть же тормоза! 
Но посланы к Ямалу профессор и прораб. 
Концерт на льду Байкала для двух уральских баб.  
Припев: 
На всех дороги хватит, но женщина одна 
Которая захватит и выпьет вас до дна. 
Мы, жизнь превозмогая, готовимся к боям, 
А встретится такая - забудешь всё... совсем.  
Припев:

----------


## Freeloader

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 
Каста "Сказка"
Альбом: Громче Воды, Выше Травы  
В сером королевстве, во мраке и холоде 
В надменном с бледными цветами городе 
Погрязшем навеки в болезнях и голоде 
Дрожащем свете молнии, ночного грома грохоте 
В пустой дворцовой комнате душно от копоти 
Юный принц грустит, блестит слеза на вороте 
Шевелятся губы, и дело не в совести 
А в подлости мира.  Свет свеч танцует в тусклом золоте. 
Что слышно в его шепоте-крик безысходности 
Безнадёжность, как у летящего к пропасти 
Причина тому таится в голосе 
Зополневшем голову голосе, отцовском голосе: 
"Нет Солнца в небе без облаков 
Нет на свете принцесс-это сказки для дураков 
И уж поверь мне-нет Бога 
Сын, поверь мне-нет Бога" 
И он верил. И вот однажды ночью,что темнее сажи 
Он тихо вышел из замка мимо спящей стражи 
Нарушив запрет, что дал король отец 
Но это уже не важно, всему приходит конец 
Он шёл по мокрым улицам прочь из города 
По жухлой траве, мёртвой без Солнца,от голода 
По лесу,что черней крыла чёрного ворона 
Сквозь густую чащу,полную ночных шорохов 
То ли сон наяву - всё закружилось вокруг 
То ли яви во сне - всё ожило вдруг 
И как глухой туман заполнил тьму 
Знакомый с детства голос, отцовский голос: 
Нет Солнца в небе без облаков 
"Нет на свете принцесс - это сказки для дураков 
И уж поверь мне - нет Бога 
Сын, поверь мне - нет Бога" 
И он уснул. И вот на утро, под сенью старого дуба 
Он проснулся от незнакомого звука 
От чудного пения птиц, встречавших Солнце 
И вдалеке на холме увидел незнакомца 
Он подошёл к нему ближе - и что он видит? 
Там внизу за холмом, на солнечной равнине 
С цветами в руках, с венками в русых волосах 
Гуляют девушки на зелёных лугах 
"Скажи мне, путнику, старец, разве так бывает 
Что тёмный тучи на небе Солнца не скрывают 
И кто эти девы, что в лугах гуляют 
Такие светлые, что сердце замирает, тает?" 
"Ну разве ты не видишь или глазам не веришь 
Что нет ни облака, ни тучи на ясном небе 
А эти девы, что цветы вплетают в косы 
Все принцессы" - так старик ответил на вопросы 
"Послушай, милый старец, пожалуйста, ответь мне 
Ведь если вправду всё это есть на белом свете 
То есть и Бог где-то?" Старик пригладил бороду 
Улыбнулся:  "Я и есть Бог".  И принц вернулся: 
"Отец, я видел Солнце в небе без облаков 
Я видел принцесс, таких красивых, что не хватит слов 
Отец, ты знаешь, я видел Бога 
Отец, я говорил с Богом" 
Но король ответил: 
"Нет Солнца в небе без облаков 
Нет на свете принцесс - это сказки для дураков 
И уж поверь мне - нет Бога 
Сын, запомни - нет Бога, нет Бога" 
"Отец, ну как же, я видел всё своими глазами 
Так же как вижу тебя, я мог коснуться руками 
Той листвы, что растёт под ясным небом 
Старца-Бога, принцесс, красивых, светлых" 
"Скажи мне, сын, гладил ли бороду старец?" 
Принц задумался, припомнил и ответил:  "Гладил" 
И красным злобным рубином блеснула корона 
И смеялся король с высокого трона 
"Это жест кудесника, он надул тебя 
Ты не попал бы впросак, если б слушал меня" 
Но эти слова летели принцу вдогонку 
А в голове звучал голос, громко, звонко: 
"Нет Солнца в небе без облаков 
Нет на свете принцесс - это сказки для дураков 
И уж поверь мне - нет Бога 
Сын,запомни - нет Бога" 
И вот он на лугу снова 
"Послушай, старец, меня ты больше не обманешь, 
Отец мой сказал кто ты, ты сам знаешь 
Что нет на свете Солнца в небе без облаков 
Нет на свете принцесс и не бывает Богов 
Ты всего лишь кудесник, и всё, что есть вокруг 
Обман или магия - дело твоих рук" 
А в ясном небе резвились птицы бодро 
И ответил старик, так по-отечески, добро: 
"Сынок, зря ты так, ведь обманул не я тебя 
Ты сам пришёл - значит это судьба 
Знай, что Солнце в твоём городе ярко светит 
И там полно принцесс, ещё красивей, чем эти 
Но отец твой король наслал чары на сына 
И ты не видишь их, смотришь мимо" 
Тут горечь обиды сдавила принцу грудь 
Он попрощался, пустился в обратный путь 
"Папа, выходит не король ты, а всего лишь кудесник? 
Это правда?  Только ответь мне честно" 
Отец отвёл взгляд в сторону, склонил голову 
И промолчал в ответ, погладив бороду 
"Папа,значит тот на лугу Бог, а не лгун?" 
"Он такой же кудесник, и он тебя обманул!" 
"Но что ж останется, когда развеются чары?" 
"А ничего не останется" - отец отвечает. 
"Но я не хочу так жить, среди обмана и лжи 
Я хочу умереть, убить меня прикажи" 
И входит смерть, и задрожал принц от страха 
А смерть уже тащит принца на плаху 
И тут вспомнил он, как прекрасный сон 
Тот зелёный луг, и всё, что видел на нём 
И крикнул: "Стой! Я умереть не могу. 
Пусть всё будет как есть, уж как-нибудь проживу!" 
И отступила смерть, враз покинув дворец 
И крепко обнял впервые сына отец 
И тихо, добро сказал: "Сынок,знаешь, 
Ты тоже вот-вот кудесником станешь..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14     
 Никольский Константин   *Когда поймешь умом* 
    Когда поймешь умом, что ты один на свете,
    И одиночества дорога так длинна,
       То жить легко и думаешь о смерти,
     Как о последней капле горького вина. 
   Вот мой бокал, в нём больше ни глотка
   Той жизни, что как мёд была сладка.
   В нем только горечь неразбавленной печали,
   Оставшейся на долю старика. 
   Бокал мой полон, но друзей не стану
   Я больше угощать питьём своим.
   Я их люблю, дай Боже счастья им.
   Пускай они пьют воду из под крана. 
      Для мира сделаю я много добрых дел,
   Во веки вечные их не забудут люди.
   И если выйдет все, как я хотел,
   О, Боже милый, мир прекрасным будет. 
   Послав страдания на голову мою,
   Послав отчаяние душе моей правдивой,
   Пошли мне веру, я о ней спою,
   И дай мне силы, чтобы стать  счастливым.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
А море Черное ревело и стонало… 
Они стояли на корабле у борта.
Он перед ней - с протянутой рукой.
На ней - тяжелый шелк, 
На нем - бушлат потертый,
Но взор его горел надеждой и мольбой. 
А море Черное ревело и стонало,
На скалы острые взлетал за валом вал,
Как будто море чьей-то жертвы ожидало.
Стальной гигант крепился и стонал! 
Он говорил ей: "Сюда взгляните, леди,
Где над волной гуляет альбатрос,
Моя любовь нас приведет к победе,
Хоть знатны Вы, а я простой матрос. 
Но на слова влюбленного матроса
С презреньем леди отвела свой взор.
Душа взметнулась в нём, 
Как крылья альбатроса,
И бросил леди он в бушующий простор… 
А поутру, когда всходило солнце,
В приморском кабаке один матрос рыдал,
Он пил горячий ром среди друзей веселых
И пьяным голосом кого-то призывал… 
А море Черное ревело и стонало,
На скалы острые летел за валом вал,
Как будто море новой жертвы ожидало...
Стальной гигант крепился и стонал!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=33 
Слова - Анна Ахматова
Музыка - Евгений Клячкин 
Исполняют Николай Простаков, Алена Чугунова 
Годовщину последнюю празднуй.
Ты пойми, что сегодня точь-в-точь
Нашей первой зимы той, алмазной,
Повторяется снежная ночь.
Пар валит из-под царских конюшен,
Погружается Мойка во тьму,
Свет Луны, как нарочно, притушен,
И куда мы идём - не пойму.
Свет Луны, как нарочно, притушен
И куда мы идём - не пойму. 
В грозных айсбергах Марсово Поле,
И Лебяжья лежит в хрусталях.
Чья с моею сравняется доля,
Если в сердце веселье и страх?
И трепещет, как дивная птица,
Голос твой у меня над плечом,
И, внезапным согретый ключом,
Снежный прах так легко серебрится. 
Годовщину последнюю празднуй.
Ты пойми, что сегодня точь-в-точь
Нашей первой зимы той, алмазной,
Повторяется снежная ночь.
Пар валит из-под царских конюшен,
Погружается Мойка во тьму,
Свет Луны, как нарочно, притушен,
И куда мы идём - не пойму.
Свет Луны, как нарочно, притушен
И куда мы идём - не пойму.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=491 
Владимир Мирза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04        
Группа *Ч.Ч.*  *Провинциальные сны* 
Здравствуй, мама, это я - твой сын.
Я всё там же, в том же поле один.
У меня есть радость - утро нового дня, 
Если ночью небо не возьмет меня.
Новый день мне кажет провинциальный сон
Ах, мама, мама, как долог он!
Он хороший доктор, он любит больных,
больной был буен, больной стал тих.
Ему дали лекарство, и он просто упал,
Этот доктор, мама, его так достал…
Теперь больной смотрит куда лучший сон!
Ах, мама, мама, зато он вышел вон.
А мне не нужен доктор, мама, мне нужен ветер, снег,
Я хочу к истокам всех великих рек,
Я сменил свой скучный перебор на чёс,
Я готов сорваться, мама, но я корнями врос
В этот долгий провинциальный сон…
Ах, мама, мама, я тоже выйду вон.
А ты не бойся, мама, моя дорога - река,
Она лишь с виду опасна, темна, глубока.
Она мне в радость, мама, она мне в кайф, 
Как сказал бы супер-стар, oh it's my life.
А этот долгий провинциальный сон,
Он реке не указ, он реке не закон.
Течёт моя река издалека,
А у моей реки два берега:
Берег левый, берег правый,
А между ними, мама, переправа.
На переправе народ влево-вправо снует,
Ищет шамбалу край, сердцу душеньке - рай. 
А одном берегу баба в теле в соку,
А на другом берегу "не хочу, не могу".
Пупок развяжется эдак, скука серая так,
Так пропадай мечта-идея ни за грош, ни за пятак.
Но присказка, сказка вся ещё впереди,
Меж берегов есть паромщик - с листа Бога судьи.
Он протоколов не пишет, метит в глаз, а не в бровь, 
Он знает формулу счастья: деньги, власть и любовь.
Он посулит дивиденды да повертит рулём,
Глядишь, уж полон народу мчится Ноев паром.
А куда мчится, незнамо, комо грядеши - Бог весть.
Если верить судье, то дело первое - сесть, 
Бог и вовсе мочалит в колокола-бубенцы,
А паромщик ха-ха-хочет, вот и в реку концы.
Было счастье, да сплыло по воде, по реке,
Манит, маячит зараза где-то там вдалеке.
На переправе Гоморра, на пароме Содом,
Всюду гога магога, всё, что было, вверх дном.
Куда плыли - забыли, откель плыли - склероз, 
На пароме такое, что по коже мороз.
Судью пущают на мыло и Бога тоже туда,
Так это ж, мама, река, так это ж, мама, вода…
Река течет в Бога душу, паром плывет в Бога мать,
И не отнять, не прибавить, ну и неча пенять.
У пассажиров горячка, у пассажиров психоз,
Один паромщик при деле - всех их в гриву и в хвост.
Кому там денег с любовью, дивидендов лишь-лишь.
А получи кукиш с маслом, дак ему голый шиш.
Река, мама, глубока, широка
Вода, мама, вода, мама, беда… 
Конец у сказок известный загодя, наперёд:
Ковчег со всем его сбродом куда-нибудь да прибьёт,
С холма, с горы или с неба к парому спустится чудь,
Из-под шестого крыла достанет некую муть
И скажет: "Мать вашу эдак!", подведёт резюме:
Паромщик та ещё шельма, а остальные в дерьме.
И я пишу тебе, мама, с этой самой реки, 
Я всё плыву, всё гребу от строки до строки,
И мне река, словно воздух, мне река, словно мёд,
И мне до фени паромщик, переправа, народ.
Берег правый - чужой, мне левый берег не мил,
Но я держусь ещё, мама, на плаву что есть сил.
Я видел столько ковчегов с дурачьем на борту,
Я видел столько паромщиков в каждом порту,
Что мне не верится, мама, very good и о-кей,
Господь всё сделал, как надо, да забыл где-то клей,
Вот и кружат врассыпную его дщери, сыны 
И смотрят долгие провинциальные сны,
Типа: здравствуй, мама, это я, твой сын.
Я всё там же, в том же поле один.
У меня есть радость - утро нового дня, 
Если ночью небо не возьмет меня.
Новый день мне кажет провинциальный сон
Ах, мама, мама, как долог он!
Он хороший доктор, он любит больных.
Больной был буен, больной стал тих…

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JKjSKBaXgPI
Григорий Лепс  *Рюмка водки на столе* 
Ночь по улицам пошла звёздной поступью царицы. 
Слов и чисел простота у небесного моста. 
Раскидала перья птица. 
Не забудутся никем праздник губ, обиды глаз. 
Забери меня в свой плен. 
Эту линию колен целовать последний раз.  
Только рюмка водки на столе, ветер плачет за окном. 
Тихо болью отзываются во мне этой молодой луны крики.  
Нелегко тебя отдать парусам ветров и птиц. 
Может, даже не понять, может, даже не узнать среди тысяч женских лиц. 
Пусть глаза мои молчат, молча смотрят на луну. 
Если кто поймает взгляд, поторопится назад, сам не знаю почему.  
Только рюмка водки на столе, ветер плачет за окном. 
Тихо болью отзываются во мне этой молодой луны крики. 
Только рюмка водки на столе, ветер плачет за окном. 
Тихо болью отзываются во мне этой молодой луны крики.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 
Чистые пруды 
Григорий Лепс

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Лепесток* 
Группа Сплин   
Лети лети лепесток лети на Запад Восток
Лети на Север на Юг лети наматывай круг
Во след сплошной полосе  на незнакомом шоссе
По черно-белым полям вдоль земляничных полян 
Лети лети лепесток лети на Дальний Восток
Лети на ближний Восток лети наматывай срок
Быстрей тугих парусов над острой кромкой лесов
 Над ровной гладью морей чужой ракеты быстрей 
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны
Никто не хочет войны никто не хочет войны

----------


## net surfer

*Столица* *Группа ЮГО*  Качаем/слушаем 
Ну здравствуй, как там столица?
Все так же злится на прохожих
Непохожими гордится 
Я видишь, не изменяю
Ведь я скучаю по тебе
вокруг других не замечаю 
Говорили - говорили
Все закаты просмотрели
Запалили - запалили
Компроматы надоели 
Мы с тобой по одиночке
Тротуары рассекаем
Вроде надо вставить точку
А выходит запятая 
Ну здравствуй, такое дело
Так наболело, ты дождешься
Ты дождешься - я приеду 
Ты в Питер, а я в столицу
Пора бы с ней нам подружиться
Ей придётся покориться 
Говорили - говорили
Все закаты просмотрели
Запалили - запалили
Компроматы надоели 
Мы с тобой по одиночке
Тротуары рассекаем
Вроде надо ставить точку
А выходит запятая 
Говорили - говорили
Все закаты просмотрели
Запалили - запалили
Компроматы надоели 
Мы с тобой по одиночке
Тротуары рассекаем
Вроде надо ставить точку
А выходит...

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ff7RUH9o3Gk 
Группа *Калинов мост* 
Крест деревянный 
Не кори себя, не надо
Полно горе горевать
Вести жалятся пернато,
Кругом ходит голова. 
Травы к осени завянут.
Пепел выбелит закат.
Пуганёт беда неждано
Удалого казака. 
А окрест кипит измена,
Сатана играет бал.
Душу пробуют безменом,
Тут уж пан - или пропал. 
Знает парень - пуля-дура,
Штык - калёный молодец.
Сохнет сладкая микстура,
Тает горький леденец. 
Знает парень - пуля-дура,
Штык - гранёный молодец.
Нет минутки для раздумий,
Тает горький леденец. 
Что ж, потешимся, ребята,
Нам ли бесу уступать?
Наша боль в веках распята,
По ночам мешает спать. 
Обагримся алой кровью,
А других путей нема.
Всем наградой в изголовье
Ляжет Родина моя. 
Травы к осени завянут.
Ветер выстудит закат.
Крест поставьте деревянный
На могилку казака.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Ирина Богушевская   *Шарманка-Осень* 
Осень, осень, детская шарманка.
Нелепый и фальшивый звук.
Он меня целует. Зонтик и перчатки
Неловко падают из рук.  
Вечер свечек, хризантем и джаза.
Назавтра мы идём в кино,
Кажется, на Фосса. И перед сеансом
Фойе пустынно и темно.  
Вдруг, отражаясь в зеркалах,
Я вижу страх в своих глазах,
А в его глазах - небеса.
И отражаясь в небесах,
Ни словом не могу сказать,
Ни пером потом описать,
Что, отражаясь в зеркалах,
Я вижу дым в своих глазах,
И огонь я вижу в других.
И, отражаясь в том огне,
Я вижу, но как бы на дне,
Все тот же страх в своих глазах.  
Осень, осень, пестрая игрушка.
Мелодий давних дивный круг.
Гуси, утки, прочие кукушки
Привычно двинулись на юг.  
Розы. Каллы. Длинный звон бокалов...
Мы оба в облаке из снов.
Но снова осень проститься нам сказала,
Так все подстроив вновь и вновь,  
Что, отражаясь в зеркалах,
Я вижу страх в своих глазах,
А в его глазах - небеса.
И отражаясь в небесах,
Ни словом не могу сказать,
Ни пером потом описать,
Что, отражаясь в зеркалах,
Я вижу дым в своих глазах,
И огонь я вижу в других.
И, отражаясь в том огне,
Я вижу, но как бы на дне,
Все тот же страх в своих глазах.  
Осень. Осень. Глупая игрушка.
Где ты, мой друг, и ты, мой друг?
Вновь меня целуют в губы и послушно
Перчатка падает из рук.  
Сколько тысяч лет танцуют листья
Все тот же медленный фокстрот!
Снова осень в дверь мою стучится.
Зачем? - я знаю наперёд...  
И отражаясь в зеркалах,
Я вижу дым в своих глазах,
И огонь я вижу в других.
И, отражаясь в том огне,
Я вижу, но как бы во сне.
Увы и ах, - всё тот же страх.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdoR3R4TXjU 
Кошка хочет курить,
У кошки промокли уши,
Кошка хочет скулить, 
Ей, как и собаке, хоть кто-то, но нужен... 
Над кошкой плывут облака, 
Московские звёзды щекочут ей лапы,
Хотя бы немного молока, 
И можно быть сильной, а можно быть слабой... 
Кошка меняет цвета, 
Чёрный уже не носит,
В ядерно-солнечном прячет себя, 
В тёмно синем себя уносит... 
Кошка не пишет стихи, 
А дамские штучки, как фига, в кармане,
Кошке плевать на духи, 
Она хорошеет с годами. 
____________________
The cat craves a smoke;
Her ears feel wet and cold;
The cat feels like whining;
Just like a dog, she needs someone, at least...
Over the cat, the clouds float,
Moscow stars tickle her paws;
If only she had a little bit of milk to drink -- 
Than she could be strong! Or she could be weak! 
The cat easily changes colors:
Nobody wears black these days!
She is hiding herself in the nuclear-sunny color,
In the navy-blue, she is escaping!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.vigra.ru/cd/Derevo.mp3 
Виктория Гранкина  *Так бывает*

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xzX-rUxY1Xs 
МОЛОДАЯ  *Ефрем Амирамов* 
 Я не ною о судьбе, лучшее хpаня в себе
И пpизнанием тебе досаждая
  Пpивыкая к боли pан, я пpощу тебе обман
  Ты ж как в песне у цыган - молодая  э-э-эх молода-я 
Объяснить - не объяснишь и живёшь как-будто спишь
А в бессонницу гpешишь почему-то
А с тобою pядом кто и ты надеешься на что?
Ведь в этой жизни все не то даже чудо эх даже чудо  
Только мне ль тебя учить как необходимо жить
  С кем не спать а с кем дpужить, все гадая
 Что такое слово честь, а где-то чушь, а где-то лесть
   Ведь ты пpава какая есть, молодая  э-э-эх молода-я 
Hичего не говоpи, не боясь сгоpеть - гоpи
Я ж в огне твоей любви пpопадая,
Все в тебе благословлю, счастьем душу отpавлю
Пpосто я тебя люблю, молодая эх молодая 
Эх на ри на…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.amiramov.ru/mp3/1209568781_phpVbjTXw.mp3  *Всё так!* 
Слова: Е. Амирамов 
Исп.: Ефрем Амирамов   
Я был самим собой обманут,
А не тобой.
И пусть корить тебя не станут
Моей судьбой.
Твердили, что мир непознаваем.
Я ж понял суть!
И только в этом узнаваем
Мой пьяный путь.
Я объяснил себе, не людям,
Простой расклад.
Не грешен я. Но раем буду
Считать свой ад.
Пусть гибнет чистое искусство
В пустой гульбе,
Но самым честным будет чувство –
Любовь к себе.
Какими были мы и будем,
Скрывает мрак.
Зачем же лгут наивным людям,
Что всё не так. 
Не так мы, дескать, раньше жили,
И всё живём…
Не так страдали и любили,
Не то поём…
Мол, волки жрут нас, как баранов…
Везде бардак,
Опять забыли ветеранов,
А царь – дурак.
Никак не слушаемся умных,
(А значит их),
И в спорах бестолково-шумных
Сильнейший – псих. 
Торговли бойкое местечко
Какой-то хам,
Торгуя Библией и свечкой,
Окрестит Храм.
Герои жизнь свою теряют
В пылу атак…
А демагоги рассуждали,
Что всё не так.  
«Не так, как надо, всё и всюду…»
С добавкой «Эх...»
Я ж утверждать всё время буду,
Хоть это грех…
Одно я понял досконально:
Вся жизнь – оскал…
И пусть, что говорю, банально:
Устал, устал!..
Да, это страшно, даже глупо…
Пугает мрак,
Но всё равно замечу тупо:
Должно быть так!
Чтоб видеть нам, как совесть душат
В лихой борьбе.
И пожалеть, … и обнаружить
Её в себе.
(Всё так, как надо! Я-то знаю,
Поверь, дружок.
Но потихоньку привыкаю,
Что одинок.  
Да, одинок, (заноза мысли)
Как всё вокруг…
Как эти птицы, что повисли
На небе вдруг.)
Но всё, как надо! Отвечаю!
Иначе б мы
В борьбе за жизнь не замечали
Сумы, тюрьмы…
А значит тех, кто мир наш лепит
Не для других…
А значит тех, кто это терпит –
Себя самих…
Давно уже не греет душу любой ответ…
А я, дурак, развесил уши
И слушал бред.
Душа моя покою не находит,
Чего ж ко мне цепляться, как репей?..
Смотри, в стране такое происходит,
А ты твердишь одно: «не пей, не пей!»…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.amiramov.ru/mp3/1209568311_phpVbjTXw.mp3 
 Ефрем Амирамов  *Когда играет скрипка и клавир* 
Надеюсь я, что слёзы этих строк,
Всех от земли, до звёзд найдут и тронут,
Ведь я сумел бы победить порок,
В себе давно, когда б не женский омут… 
Пою благословение тебе, 
Кому как странно, я еще так нужен,
За всё быть должен, но не дан земле,
И этим до конца обезоружен.  
Зачем меня мне показал порыв?
Я думаю, свою терзая душу,
Насколько ты Господь не справедлив,
Несправедлив, кто так великодушен… 
Но это значит все, что есть не зря,
И даже я, что до сих пор мне важно,
В дневной грязи вечерняя зоря,
Пройдя сквозь ночь, опять светла и влажна…  
Когда играет скрипка и клавир,
Я вдруг осознаю, что мною движет,
Сначала песня навещает мир, 
И лишь потом, тот, кто ее напишет. 
И лишь потом, тот, кто ее споет, 
И лишь потом, тоткто ее услышит,
Любовь конечно впереди идет,
А вслед за нею и я, кто ею дышит. 
Наверное будет прав, кто скажет нет,
Мне ж кажется, что так оно и было,
Сначала все же появился свет,
А лишь потом различные светила. 
Но выйдя петь, я знаю, что творю,
И потому наверное так растерян, 
Я выше низких слов, что говорю, 
Но и в своем паденье беспределен!  
Когда играет скрипка и клавир,
Я вдруг осознаю, что мною движет,
Сначала песня навещает мир, 
И лишь потом, тот, кто ее напишет. 
Надеюсь я, что слезы этих строк,
Всех от земли, до звезд найдут и тронут,
Ведь я сумел бы победить порок,
В себе давно, когда б не женский омут…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41373 
Группа *Смысловые галлюцинации*  *Зачем топтать мою любовь...*
           Странно, когда ты сходишь с ума
            У меня появляется Чувство вины
            Я тебя понимаю, ведь мне иногда
           Тоже снятся страшные сны. 
        Снится, что мне не дожить до весны
        Сниться, что вовсе весна умерла
        Страх во мне оставляет следы
        Я думал, что страх это просто слова. 
   Припев: Зачем топтать мою любовь
                   Её и так почти не стало
                     Я разбиваю руки в кровь
                   Я не сощел с ума, так надо. 
         Нам, наверное, лучше вернуться домой
         И лучше не видиться несколько дней
         Уходил с одной, возвращаюсь с другой
         Мне нужно расстаться с тобою, скорей 
         Мне нужно избавиться, чтобы стать ближе
         Что б не взорвалась моя голова.
         Мне нужно понять, что я ненавижу,
         Я думал, что ненависть просто слова... 
  Припев.  2раза.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9hL6DkgOeI 
(Ю. Антонов - М. Рябинин)  *Не говорите мне "Прощай"*,
Я помню, как мы повстречались,
Я целый день провел в печали,
И вечер предвещал тоску.
Не говорите мне "Прощай",
Я помню, как нашел случайно
Глаза, которые печально
Искали лето на снегу. 
Припев: 
Не говорите мне "Прощай", не говорите!
В глаза еще раз откровенно посмотрите!
Согрейте сердце мне,
Прошу Вас в трудный час,
Не представляю, как я буду жить без Вас,
Моя судьба сейчас на волоске,
Я замок свой построил на песке. 
Не говорите мне "Прощай",
Я не хочу расстаться с Вами,
Я не хочу играть словами,
И Вы поверьте мне сейчас.
Не говорите мне "Прощай",
Скажите только, что согласны
Сказать одно лишь слово: "Здравствуй",
Ведь это мой последний шанс. 
Припев. 
Не говорите мне "Прощай",
Я это слово ненавижу,
Я Вас нисколько не обижу,
Руки коснувшись невзначай.
Не говорите мне "Прощай",
Не верю я, что Вы бездушны,
Мне ничего от Вас не нужно,
Не говорите мне "Прощай".

----------


## Lampada

Группа *Дюна* и Наталья Сенчукова  *Ботаник* 
Всё и так понятно - я к тебе питаю 
Пламенные чувства. Под названием капуста 
Быть с тобой приятно - прямо хулиганю 
Милый мой ботаник. Я жарко по тебе скучаю 
Все твои подарки душу согревают 
Тело согревают. Пальцы одеваю в кольца 
О тебе мечтаю я весь день и ночью 
Нет, скорее ночью. Потому что точно знаю  
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, тело всё горит огнями 
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, что творится между нами  
Кто бы мне ответил - почему с тобою 
Когда рядом столько. Жутко сладострастных мачо 
О тебе мечтаю я весь день и ночью 
Нет, скорее ночью. Потому что точно знаю  
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, тело всё горит огнями 
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, что творится между нами  
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, тело всё горит огнями 
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце. Ах, что творится между нами  
Всё и так понятно, я на всё согласна 
Даже на край света на твоём кабриолете 
Без тебя так скучно, а с тобою сладко 
Милый мой, ботаник, ах как тебя люблю я жарко  
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, тело всё горит огнями 
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, что творится между нами  
Под твоими руками 
Под твоими губами 
Под твоими руками 
Под твоими губами  
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце, тело всё горит огнями 
Под твоими руками, под твоими губами 
Плавится сердце

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 
Группа *Жуки* 
О настоящих парнях  
Мы гуляли при луне, е-е-е-е-е,
До пяти-шести часов много много раз.
Но однажды по весне, е-е-е-е-е,
Ты сказала, что любовь, это не про нас. 
Я бы мог конечно сесть и заплакать,
Я бы мог конечно сесть и заплакать,
Я бы мог конечно сесть и заплакать,
Но настоящие парни никогда не плачут. 
Оказалось, что во мне, е-е-е-е-е,
Слишком много глупых слов и непонятных фраз.
И поэтому тебе, е-е-е-е-е,
Стало ясно, что любовь, это не про нас. 
Я бы мог конечно сесть и заплакать,
Я бы мог конечно сесть и заплакать,
Я бы мог конечно сесть и заплакать,
Но настоящие парни никогда не плачут.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0PowWVzuc4 
Паперный ТАМ  *Танцы* 
Афиши сорвали, заклеили плакаты.
Сказали "Дорогу, дорогу замело!"
"Артистов не будет, не будет акробатов"
Сказали "Ребята, вам не повезло"
Но мы-то знали - А БУДУТ ТАНЦЫ!
Кровь горяча!
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы!
Ча-ча-ча // 3 р. 
Девчонки старались, накрашывали губы.
"Поймите, девчонки, дорогу замело!"
Но хочется счастья, но хочется на Кубу!
Туда, где все это, туда, где тепло!
Туда, где танцы, ах, танцы, танцы!
Кровь горяча!
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы!
Ча-ча-ча // 3 р. 
Артисты сказали "Плевать нам на дорогу!
Мы на вертолете к ребятам полетим!
Порадуем Таньку! Порадуем Серегу!
А после концерта как люди посидим!"
Мы-то знали - А БУДУТ ТАНЦЫ!
Кровь горяча!
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы!
Ча-ча-ча // 3 р.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUqkIj49CIw
Группа Дюна и Наталья Сенчукова   *Я по тебе скучаю* 
Душа моя болит и просто не поет
Когда ты не со мною и время между нами
Когда минорный час нескромно напоет
Нелепые этюды со словами
Когда минорный час нескромно напоет
Нелепые этюды со словами 
А я тебя всегда с надеждой ожидаю
Не думай ни о чем я все тебе прощаю
Ты долго не молчи прошу и умоляю
Ведь я тебя люблю я по тебе скучаю 
Ведь я тебя всегда с надеждой ожидаю
Не думай ни о чем я все тебе прощаю
Ты долго не молчи прошу и умоляю
Ведь я тебя люблю я по тебе скучаю 
Слова и тут и там они порой не мед
И кто-то за спиною кого-то вдохновляет
А мне так нужен ты мой милый добрый друг
Вот все чего мне в жизни не хватает
А мне так нужен ты мой милый добрый друг
Вот все чего мне в жизни не хватает 
А я тебя всегда с надеждой ожидаю
Не думай ни о чем я все тебе прощаю
Ты долго не молчи прошу и умоляю
Ведь я тебя люблю я по тебе скучаю 
Ведь я тебя давно с надеждой ожидаю
Не думай ни о чём я все тебе прощаю
Ты долго не молчи прошу и умоляю
Ведь я тебя люблю я по тебе скучаю
Я по тебе скучаю

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q-B1mUtKpY 
Поёт *Татьяна Лунева*  *Время не ждёт* 
Кто-то любит просто так смотреть в окно,
Кто-то любит джаз и песни до рассвета,
Кто-то очень любит танцы под луной,
Кто любит всем давать советы. 
А мне так легко и спокойно,
Если ты рядом со мной.
Ведь 
время не ждёт 
время не ждёт
время не ждёт.
Пусть время не ждёт никого.
А я подожду. 
Мне с тобой легко болтать о пустяках, 
Оставлять свои вопросы без ответов, 
Просто говорить о море и стихах, 
И о том, что за весной приходит лето..  
А мне так легко и спокойно,
Если ты рядом со мной.
Ведь 
время не ждёт, 
время не ждёт,
время не ждёт.
Пусть время не ждёт никого.
А я подожду. 
Рядом с тобой почему-то 
я забываю о том, 
что 
время не ждёт,
время не ждёт,
время не ждёт.
Пусть время не ждёт никого.
А я подожду,
я тебя подожду

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  
«*Мечты*»  
Поёт Александр Иванов
(муз. В. Ковалев, сл. Г. Витке)  
Из года в год — так и идёт,
Всё происходит наоборот,
Крылья у нас за спиной
Так и не вырастают… 
Город в дымах, эта зима
Нас до весны сводит с ума,
Люди, как ангелы, здесь
Наяву не летают… 
	Мне холодной зимою мерещится жаркое лето,
	Зелень травы, что поёт под весёлым дождём…
	Ангел ты мой, мы с тобой долетим до рассвета,
	Сбудется всё — загадай, и очи закрой… 
А вечером — чай, и невзначай
День отойдёт и скажет: «Прощай!»,
Небо сугробом пошлёт
Пресную манну, 
И нету любви, не говори,
Если хоть что-то здесь и горит,
Так это сбор прошлогодней
Лекарственной марихуаны… 
А мне холодной зимою мерещится жаркое лето,
Зелень травы, что поёт под весёлым дождём…
Ангел ты мой, мы с тобой долетим до рассвета,
Сбудется всё — загадай, и очи закрой… 
Из года в год — так и идёт,
Всё происходит наоборот,
Крылья у нас за спиной
Так и не вырастают… 
И город в дымах, и эта зима
Нас до весны сводит с ума,
Люди, как ангелы, здесь
Наяву не летают…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1123.09  *Элегия*
Музыка Е. Клячкина
  Слова А. Гоpодницкого 
Исполняет Константина Тарасов  
Сентябpь сколачивает стаи
   И пеpвый лист звенит у ног
    Извечна истина пpостая:
   Свободен - значит одинок.
   Мечтая о свободе годы,
    Hе замечаем мы того,
           Что нашей собственной свободы
     Боимся более всего.
И на pастеpянные лица
  Куда нам жизни деть свои
  Кpылом спасительным ложится
 Власть госудаpства и семьи.  
В углу за снятою иконой
Вся в паутине пустота
Свободен - значит вне закона
Как эта истина пpоста!
Входная двеpь гpемит как выстpел
В моем пустеющем дому
Так жить нам вместе словно листьям
А падать вниз по одному
Так жить нам вместе словно листьям
А падать вниз по одному.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBXV4OJeIp8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu7pbBBjpDk  *Наталья Маркова*   *Ветер в облаках*  
Сокол удалой, красно-солнышко
Возьми меня за рученьки
Веди гулять с собою за околицей
По проселочку
Возьми меня за рученьки
Веди меня по травушке
Веди по шатким мостикам
Веди меня до морюшка до синего
До неба дальнего
Через огонь, через воду, через матушку сыру-землю
Через надежду, через веру, через глупую любовь мою 
Батюшке не скажемсся,
Матушке не скажемся
Сестрам не доверимся
Братьям непутевым не догнать меня
На лихих конях
Отведи меня к небу синему
Отведи меня к морю дальнему
Воротись домой к сыну малому
Да к жене своей воротись домой
Бескручинным
Да беспечальным 
И не зови меня, не докличешься
Только в облаках ветер вычертит имя
Не ищи теперь, не найдешь меня
Только в камышах пропоет река Иня
И потечет вода по твоим щекам
На поры встречай, версты ворочай мимо
Белым ручьем не пригрезится в сумерках мая 
Не зови меня, не докличешься,
Только в облаках ветер вычертит имя
И не ищи теперь, не найдешь меня
Только в камышах пропоет река Иня
И потечет вода по твоим щекам
На поры встречай, версты ворочай мимо
Белым ручьем не пригрезится в сумерках мая

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Наталья Дудкина  *Доктор Оля 10 лет спустя*  
Эти тени под глазами, эти складочки у губ
Не от возраста и даже не от слёз – какие слёзы, право слово, в наши годы?
Просто мы, как на вокзале, в толчее и на бегу,
Провожаем уходящий теплоход, а счастье, видимо, увозят теплоходы. 
Устаём от ожиданья, долго смотрим на часы,
А там минутная ползёт, как часовая: ей-то что, она в комплекте и при деле.
Ну, где же ты, мой Богом данный, растакой-то мамы сын,
И на каком ко мне ползёшь трамвае долго так, что даже кудри поредели? 
Долго ты меня тревожил, мой потрёпанный герой,
Взгляну в окно, а там не саженцы – давным-давно деревья вековые,
Надо было б быть построже, но, как умную не строй, |
Всё равно потом окажется, что прыгаешь на грабли, как впервые. | 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=780.13 
КОНСТАНТИН ТАРАСОВ    *Почему я не женат*  
Хоть с теплом пока что скудно,
     Но на набережной людно.
    Бродят пары, и занудно
 Пароходики гудят.
   Но, прикрыв плотнее рамы
  От назойливого гама,
     Как обычно спросит мама,
 Почему я не женат. 
Понимаешь, я не знаю,
Что сказать тебе, родная,
Только штампы, просыхая,
Ничего нам не сулят.
Тихо бродят по столице
Клубы тех, кому за тридцать,
Клубы тех, кому за сорок,
И совсем за пятьдесят. 
Мы сегодня в клубе первом,
Самом легком и неверном,
Где еще не все конверты
Принесла нам почта бед.
Говорим пока красиво
О возможных перспективах
И без грусти раскрываем
Возрастов своих секрет.
                               F#7 => Hm
А у юных антиподов
В головах любовь и моды,
Свадьбы, ссоры и разводы
Им неведомы пока.
И, когда иду я мимо
Тротуарного интима,
То сочувствуем друг другу -
С ними мы издалека.
                              E7 => Am
Ветер чуть угомонится,
И весна в окно стучится,
Собираясь к нам вселиться
Уж который год подряд.
Но, задергивая шторы,
И не скрыв в глазах укора,
Мама вставит в разговоры,
Почему я не женат.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYCLqVop-_w 
Поёт Рада Рай  *Калина* 
музыка и слова народные 
При долине — куст калины,
В речке тихая вода…
Ты скажи, скажи, калина -
Как попала ты сюда? 
Как-то раз ко мне весною
Парень бравый прискакал,
Любовался долго мною,
А потом с собой забрал 
Он хотел меня, калину,
Посадить в своём саду -
Не довёз, и в поле бросил,
Думал, что я пропаду 
А я за землю ухватилась,
Встала на ноги свои -
И навеки поселилась,
Где вода и соловьи! 
Ветер гнёт калины ветви,
Да я теперь не пропаду!
Надо мною солнце светит,
Я по-прежнему живу!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WiHpk0gFfM  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *ПРИВЕТ!*  
музыка М.Леонидова, слова Д.Рубина  
1. Привет! Сегодня дождь и скверно, 
А мы не виделись, наверно, сто лет. 
Тебе в метро? Скажи на милость, 
А ты совсем не изменилась, нет-нет. 
Привет! А жить ты будешь долго, 
Я вспоминал тебя вот только в обед. 
Прости, конечно же, нелепо 
Кричать тебе на весь троллейбус "Привет!"  
2. Привет! Дождливо этим летом, 
А, впрочем, стоит ли об этом? Ведь нет... 
Тогда о чем? О снах, о книгах? 
И черт меня попутал крикнуть "Привет!" 
Как жизнь? Не то, чтоб очень гладко, 
Но, вобщем, знаешь, все в порядке, без бед. 
Дела отлично, как обычно. 
А с "личным"? Ну, вот только с "личным" - привет...  
3. Привет! А дождь все не проходит, 
А я с утра не по погоде одет. 
Должно быть, я уже простужен, 
Да Бог с ним! Слушай, мне твой нужен совет. 
В конце концов, мне дела нету, 
Решишь ли ты, что я с "приветом" иль нет, 
Но, может, черт возьми, нам снова... 
Выходишь здесь? Ну, будь здорова... 
Привет!

----------


## Lampada

Песни *С. Ковалёвой* поёт *Елена Кантер*.  http://www.elenakanter.ru/index.php  http://www.elenakanter.ru/files/4song/Z ... iKoMne.mp3 -  *Заходи ко мне, мой старый друг* http://www.svetlanakovaleva.ru/pearls/ZahodiKoMne.mp3  
Заходи ко мне, мой старый друг,
Просто заходи на чашку чая,
Среди всех твоих былых подруг
Я была все ж самою отчаянной. 
Прошлое уже не возвратить,
Нет ему цены – оно бесценно,
Ни к чему нам взгляды отводить
В поисках минутного спасенья. 
Помнишь, как встречали мы рассвет
В Питере, той раннею весною,
И среди таких больших планет
Мы с тобой парили только двое. 
Полистаем старый мой альбом,
Видишь ты на снимке – третий слева,
И подругам всем тогда назло
Называл меня ты королевой. 
Помнишь, как брели по Моховой
К зданию старинного манежа?
Подвирал ты что то про любовь,
Но при этом был безумно нежен. 
Помнишь, как умел ты говорить
О Мольере, Блоке, ренессансе?
В холле на рояле подбирать
Ноты пожелтевшие романса. 
Заходил ко мне мой старый друг
Просто так за чаем повидаться,
Уходя, он повернулся вдруг
И решил здесь навсегда остаться…    http://www.elenakanter.ru/files/4song/Vals/Val's.mp3 - Вальс  http://www.elenakanter.ru/files/4song/s ... vyatki.mp3 - Святки
______________________________________________   *Елена Кантер* на http://www.laminortv.ru  http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=650 - Красная стрела  http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=649 - Красивый  http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=647 -  Гости  http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=646 - Глоток вина

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtJhefuFG4s -  Поют Анна Герман и Лев Лещенко    *Эхо любви*  
слова Р. Рождественского, музыка Е. Птичкина 
из кинофильма Судьба  
Покроется небо пылинками звёзд 
И выгнутся ветви упруго 
Тебя я услышу за тысячу вёрст 
Мы эхо, мы эхо 
Мы долгое эхо друг друга.  
И мне до тебя, где бы я ни была 
Дотронуться сердцем не трудно 
Опять нас любовь за собой позвала 
Мы нежность, мы нежность 
Мы вечная нежность друг друга.  
И даже в краю наползающей тьмы 
За гранью смертельного круга 
Я знаю, с тобой не расстанемся мы 
Мы память, мы память 
Мы звёздная память друг друга.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.viktorpopov.ru/dynamic/music ... bediah.mp3 
Исполняет *Виктор Попов*  http://www.viktorpopov.ru/HomeSiteServl ... yIndexPage  *Осень в лебедях* 
Стихи - Андрей Шацков 
Стояла осень в лебедях
  И над остудным, тихим миром
 Так пахло ладаном и миртом,
   И был приспущен неба стяг. 
     О, эта осень в сентябре!
    Среди лесного междуречья
      Тропа любви, развилок млечный,
    А утром иней на дворе.  
Припев:
    Я позабыл в какой главе
       Давно прочтённого (забытого) романа,
    Вот также, по сырой траве
      Стелился белый хвост тумана. 
    И босиком, и босиком
     По листопаду, листопаду
       Ко мне бегом, ко мне бегом
Ты вырывалась за ограду.  
Нет, ничего не говори.
В ложбины лес струится кровью
И золотые сентябри
Костром горят по Подмосковью. 
Закономеренный итог
Бесцельно прожитого года.
Обломки рухнувшего свода
И… непонятный эпилог. 
Припев.  
Как листьев – взлет волос с плеча,
И губы с запахом полыни.
И запоздалый клик, крича,
Тревожно тает в нежной сини. 
На неизведанных путях
На миг совпала наша участь,
И я шепчу, печалью мучась:
“Стояла осень в лебедях!” 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx6cuPrEuak  *Алиса* 
музыка: Максим Леонидов 
стихи: Дмитрий Рубин    
  Алиса умеет вязать.    
 Алиса рисует в альбомах.
 Алису в гостях не застать.   
  Алиса почти всегда дома. 
ПРИПЕВ:
       Ах, Алиса, как бы нам встретиться,
       Как поболтать обо всем.
       Ах, Алиса, просто не терпится,
      Ах, побыть в доме твоём, с тобою вдвоём...  
Алиса не любит гостей.
 Алиса одна вечерами.
Алиса сидит на тахте с коробкой конфет и с мечтами. 
ПРИПЕВ 
А-А-А-Алиса и дня не может прожить без ирисок.
Алиса совсем как дитя. Но лучше всех А-А-Алиса... 
ПРИПЕВ   http://www.leonidov.ru/pages/index.php? ... =songs&m=0

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
Есть в Италии маленький дом, 
Он стоит на обрыве крутом,
В этом доме в двенадцать часов
Старый негр отпирает засов. 
И за тенью стекается тень,
И дрожит под ногами ступень.
В этом доме гуляют и пьют,
А, напившись, тихонько поют. 
Припев: 
Дорога в жизни одна,
Ведет лишь к смерти она.
Кто любит, рискует и пьет,
он выпьет и снова нальет.
Один раз в жизни живешь,
Что хочешь от жизни возьмешь,
Днем раньше, днем позже умрешь,
А прошедшего вновь не вернешь.  
За пару распущенных кос,
Что пленили своей красотой,
С оборванцем подрался матрос,
Подстрекаемый шумной толпой. 
Сцепились два тела дрожа, 
И блестнули два острых ножа,
Оборванец был ловок и смел,
Он врага своего одолел. 
А когда на колени он пал,
Чтоб врага своего рассмотреть,
Он в матросе брата узнал,
Не видавшего много лет. 
И тогда он к ней подскочил, 
И с кинжалом руку занес,
И в самое сердце вонзил 
Он остро заточенный нож. 
А когда полицейский дозор
Постучался в тот маленький дом,
Оборваней был бледен как мел
И о чем-то тихонько он пел: 
Дорога в жизни одна,
Все к смерти приводит она,
Чем раньше, чем позже умрешь,
Прошедшего вновь не вернешь,

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8j0Wo2Av0  *Пётр Налич*  *Никогда* 
Погляди
На меня
И запомни меня,
Я уйду
Навсегда,
Ты не встретишь меня
Никогда 
я уйду .....,  где живут неспеша
...наши прошлые дни.. 
...и ты любишь меня"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REJEh4h2q7s  *Виктор Щербаков 
Единственная* 
Когда ты устанешь ждать,
Я в этот же день найдусь,
Когда ты устанешь звать,
Вот тут я и отзовусь. 
Не помню, в каком году,
Не важно, в каком краю…
И, всё-таки, я найду
Единственную мою… 
Однажды она шепнёт,
Прижавшись к щеке моей —
Мне хочется жить с тобой, и ещё
Мне нравится быть твоей…
Мне нравится быть твоей! 
Припев:
И всё-таки найду,
Пусть и обойду
Белый свет.
Ведь где-то же не спит,
И всю ночь стоит
У окна… 
Про мечту мою
Знаю главную
Из примет:
Просто нет другой
На земле такой,
Как она! 
И вот, на краю зимы,
Когда ты устанешь ждать,
Когда друг без друга мы
Не сможем уже дышать, 
Нам ангел шепнёт — пора…
И ходики заведёт…
И раз уж вся жизнь — игра,
Нас случай с тобой сведёт. 
И весь этот мир большой
Достанется нам двоим…
Мне хочется жить с тобой,
Мне нравится быть твоим…
Мне нравится быть твоим! 
Припев:
И всё-таки найду,
Пусть и обойду
Белый свет.
Ведь где-то же не спит,
И всю ночь стоит
У окна… 
Про мечту мою
Знаю главную
Из примет:
Просто нет другой
На земле такой,
Как она! 
Когда ты устанешь ждать,
Я в этот же день найдусь…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3vxnfUNCEw  *Виктор Третьяков 
Звёздочка* 
Мы с тобою не знакомы пока,
Ты не знаешь даже песен моих.
Протекает между нами река,
Разделяя грусть, одну на двоих. 
Впрочем, я не стал бы спорить с Судьбой:
Всё получится — молись, не молись…
Мы пока что одиноки с тобой,
Потому что ждём друг друга — всю жизнь! 
Припев:
Погадай себе, погадай —
Видишь, звёздочка в небе светится.
Нагадай себе, нагадай,
Этим летом со мною встретиться. 
Позови меня, позови…
Даже если не знаешь имени,
Наугад МОЁ назови
Ветру, под небесами синими. 
Ты, конечно, не такая, как все:
Мир твой соткан из фантазий и снов,
Где ты бродишь босиком по росе,
И животных понимаешь без слов. 
Вылетая по ночам из окна
Городской панельной клетки своей,
Возвращаешься, под утро — одна…
Вновь не встретившись с душою моей. 
Припев:
Так погадай себе, погадай —
Видишь, звёздочка в небе светится.
Нагадай себе, нагадай,
Этим летом со мною встретиться. 
Позови меня, позови…
Даже если не знаешь имени,
Наугад МОЁ назови
Ветру, под небесами синими. 
Мы с тобою не знакомы пока:
Протекает между нами река…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdn716c2PuM 
Виктор Третьяков 
Эх, раз... 
Эх, раз…
Дал мне Бог писать стихи,
И вот пошла морока:
Получил я за грехи
Знания Пророка. 
Эх, жизнь моя, убогая —
Песня моя лучшая.
Жаль, что нужен Богу я,
Лишь, как «овца заблудшая». 
Потеряй меня, прошу,
А то мне всё икается.
Ведь затем я и грешу,
Чтоб потом покаяться. 
Припев:
Эх, раз,
Да ещё раз,
Да ещё много, много раз… 
А я и впрямь, как та овца,
А вокруг — трясина.
Если кто не знал Отца,
То как познает Сына? 
А у пророков всех мастей —
Белые одежды.
И на Бога у властей,
Да нет уже надежды. 
Хошь кого пойди, спроси,
Как тяжко быть правителем:
Вон, Патриарх всея Руси
И тот — с телохранителем! 
А я махну стакан и, глядь —
Страху-то больше нету,
И пойду себе гулять,
Да… без бронежилету… 
Припев:
Эх, раз,
Да ещё раз,
Да ещё много, много раз… 
На Россию нынче спрос:
У «попсы» — аншлаги.
Вышит золотом Христос,
Эх, да на красном флаге! 
И бродит истина в вине,
Нам на развлечение…
И мурашки по спине
От Его учения… 
Мол, если хлеба бросишь псам,
То про детей забудешь… но
Не суди других, и сам
Да несудимым будешь. 
А лучше, нищим всё раздай —
Истины простые…
Да нам любую веру дай,
И будут вам святые! 
Припев:
Эх, раз,
Да ещё раз,
Да ещё много, много раз… 
А у нас сегодня пьют,
Да не проси, не в форме я…
Слышишь, Ангелы поют:
«Хотел Калифорния». 
А мне б огурчиков на стол,
Прямо с огороду,
Да царя бы на престол —
Русскому народу. 
Но, тот — «святой», а тот — «пророк» —
Нет печальней повести…
Впрочем, святость — не порок,
Если жить по совести. 
Припев:
Эх, раз,
Да ещё раз,
Да ещё много, много раз…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HvPO2y24xw 
Группа *Песняры*  * Крик птицы *  
муз. В. Мулявин, ст. Ю. Рыбчинский  
Из-за ревности неустанной, 
Из-за ревности злой и глухой, 
Я мог превратить тебя в камень 
Своею волшебной рукой. 
Я мог превратить тебя в дерево, 
Я мог превратить тебя в зарево,
Но я превратил тебя в птицу, 
Навеки расставшись с тобой.  
Припев:
Уж если навек не вместе мы, 
Так пусть же в жизни хоть раз, 
Крылатым пусть будет возмездие,
За ложь обнаженных фраз.  
Ты была - сиреной,
Я теперь нелюдим,
Я бы простил измену,
Если бы не любил.  
Приезжают ко мне капитаны, 
Говорят, что летать ты устала, 
Говорят, что хочешь быть снова прежней, 
Что хочешь вернуться ко мне. 
Вернуться ко мне синеокою,
Вернуться ко мне русокосою,
Но я! Век не верю словам твоим 
Навеки расставшись с тобой. 
Припев:
Уж если навек не вместе мы 
Так пусть же в жизни хоть раз
Крылатым будет возмездие 
За ложь обнаженных фраз. 
Ты была - сиреной, 
Я теперь нелюдим. 
Я бы простил измену, 
Если бы не любил.   
Промчались печальные годы,
И однажды ко мне на рассвете
Вернулись друзья с охоты 
И бросили птицу на стол. 
Не здешнюю птицу, и странную. 
С глубокой кровавою раною, 
С глазами такими знакомыми 
И с перебитым крылом.  
Припев:
Вот, наконец, и вместе мы, 
Так что я так грустно пою.
Над убитой крылатой невестою 
Я - на коленях стою.  
Ты была - сиреной,
Я теперь нелюдим,
Я бы простил измену,
Если бы не любил.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *Группа "Редкая птица"*  *Дорога-сестра* 
 Что за дом без огня, 
Что за песня без слов, 
Что - свобода, коль нету ей края? 
За решеткой дождя, 
Словно стая волков, 
Рваных туч низко стелется стая.  
Дед Илья по пятам: 
Тычет в землю копьем. 
А сосед мой проспит эту среду. 
По валдайским холмам, 
За подъемом подъем, 
Я возвышенной Родиной еду.   
Заливает дождем 
Лобовое стекло, 
"Дворник" воду гоняет по кругу. 
Рвут колеса судьбу, 
Как рука полотно - 
С севера к югу.  
Где-то там, далеко, 
В городской суете, 
Ты меня по частям забываешь. 
Мой уснувший сосед 
Головою в ответ 
Всем причудам дорожным кивает.  
Припев:
Дорога-сестра, 
   Не вор я, не праведник. 
 Ты руку мне дай, 
 До света, до радуги.  
Это просто июль, 
Это плачет среда 
И дымит на подъеме "Икарус". 
Я спинным плавником 
Рву любви невода, 
Над водой поднимая свой парус.  
Там, за радугой, свет - 
Это все же июль, 
Он на облаке мчится по небу. 
Спит с похмелья сосед, 
Что за дело ему, 
От кого и куда я еду.  
Припев:
Дорога-сестра, 
Не вор я, не праведник. 
Ты руку мне дай, 
До света, до радуги.

----------


## Lampada

http://music.lib.ru/s/sergej_don/ http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/s/sergej_do ... ezet-2.mp3  *Сергей Дон*  *Повезёт*  
Снова ветер за свое берется,
Разгоняя по дорогам пыль
И простая песня тихо льется
И вперед летит автомобиль 
Что там будет, не ищу ответы
Ведь так скучно знать все наперед
Я хотел бы  только спеть куплеты
Может быть, мне в этом повезет 
Может, не сумеет мне ненастье
В сердце занести холодный лед
Может, обойдут меня напасти
Новый день удачу принесет 
Не о чем сегодня не жалею
Знаю все, что сделано не зря
Ну а если вдруг я не успею
Песню спеть,  допойте за меня

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/s/sergej_do ... omoj-2.mp3  *Путь домой* 
Сергей Дон 
По заснеженным дорогам понесла,
Рваный оставляя след
Где еще вчера метель мела
Где меня теперь уж нет 
Гул на пол версты стоит из под копыт
Мне бы только долететь
До заката путь еще открыт
И свистит тугая плеть 
Припев:
Тонкой линией дали синие манят впереди
И усталый хрип, и победный  крик рвутся из груди
Позади восток, впереди закат красной полосой
Через сто дорог, через сто преград путь лежит домой 
Слава Богу, оторвались - не видать
Стаи волчьей за спиной
Нам бы до реки лишь доскакать
А уж там откос родной

----------


## Lampada

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=57JtcACm2-Q 
Александр Иванов  
Я вижу небо, в нём тишина
Я поднимаюсь к небу, еле дыша
И вдруг понимаю - это во мне душа
Странное дело это моя душа
Как нелепо жить вниз головой
Когда такое небо есть надо мной
И кажется звёзды можно достать рукой
Я и не ведал, что этот мир такой
Боже, какой пустяк
Сделать хоть раз что-нибудь не так
Выкинуть хлам из дома и старых позвать друзей
Но что-то всерьёз менять,
Не побоясь в мелочах потерять
Свободно только небо над головой моей
Я был Богом в прошлую ночь
Я отыскал дорогу и выбежал прочь
Богом стать просто, если уже невмочь
И незачем плакать дом покидая в ночь
Но оказалось даже тогда
Что все дороги света ведут в никуда
И даже когда под ногами блестит вода
Бог просто не может странником быть всегда
Боже какой пустяк
Сделать хоть раз что-нибудь не так
Выкинуть хлам из дома и старых позвать друзей
Но что-то всерьёз менять,
Не побоясь в мелочах потерять
Свободно только небо над головой моей 
Поднимаю свой воротник
Ругаю дождь и слякоть будто старик
Бегу за толпою видно уже привык
И в памяти небо, как нереальный блик
Но однажды мне станет легко
И будет всё неважно и далеко
Меня примет небо в свой неземной покой
И я стану просто облаком над рекой
Боже какой пустяк
Сделать хоть раз что-нибудь не так
Выкинуть хлам из дома и старых позвать друзей
Но что-то всерьёз менять,
Не побоясь в мелочах потерять
Свободно только небо над головой моей
Боже какой пустяк
Сделать хоть раз что-нибудь не так
Выкинуть хлам из дома и старых позвать друзей
Но что-то всерьёз менять,
Не побоясь в мелочах потерять
Свободно только небо над головой моей

----------


## Lampada

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=NxlQAeB6bAE 
Поёт Александр Иванов  *Немного жаль* 
Твои истории, твои мечты
Все то, чем в жизни себя тешишь ты
Твои иллюзии, твоя печаль
Все это грустно и немного жаль 
Немного жаль моей любви
Немного жаль твоей надежды
Все это было, но увы
Уже не будет так, как прежде
Немного жаль, что напоказ
Мы наши чувства выставляли
Немного жаль, что потеряли
Друг друга мы в последний раз
Немного жаль, что потеряли
Друг друга мы в последний раз 
Тебе наскучила в любовь игра
И ты не хочешь этого скрывать
А годы лучшие умчались вдаль
Все это грустно и немного жаль 
Немного жаль моей любви
Немного жаль твоей надежды
Все это было, но увы
Уже не будет так, как прежде
Немного жаль, что напоказ
Мы наши чувства выставляли
Немного жаль, что потеряли
Друг друга мы в последний раз
Немного жаль, что потеряли
Друг друга мы в последний раз 
Немного жаль, что напоказ
Мы наши чувства выставляли
Немного жаль, что потеряли
Друг друга мы в последний раз
Немного жаль, что потеряли
Друг друга мы в последний раз

----------


## Lampada

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=MM-6meLVF9w 
Поёт Александр Иванов  *Я хочу быть с тобой* 
Я пытался уйти от любви
Я брал острую бритву и правил себя
Я укрылся в подвале, я резал
Кожаные ремни, стянувшие слабую грудь 
Пр:
Я хочу быть с тобой
   Я хочу быть с тобой
   Я так хочу быть с тобой
   Я хочу быть с тобой, я буду с тобой 
Tвое имя равно стало другим,
Глаза навсегда потеряли свой цвет.
Старый врач мне сказал - тебя больше нет
Пожарный выдал мне справку, что дом твой сгорел 
Пр:
 Но я хочу быть с тобой
   Я хочу быть с тобой
   Я так хочу быть с тобой
   Я хочу быть с тобой и я буду с тобой 
В комнате с белым потолком
   С правом на надежду
   В комнате с видом на огни
   С верою в любовь. 
Я ломал стекло как шоколад в руке,
Я резал эти пальцы за то, что они
Не могут прикоснуться к тебе.
Я смотрел в эти лица и не мог им простить
Того, что у них нет тебя и они могут жить 
Пр:
 Но я хочу быть с тобой
   Я хочу быть с тобой
   Я так хочу быть с тобой
   Я хочу быть с тобой и я буду с тобой

----------


## Lampada

http://music.lib.ru/s/sergej_don/  http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/s/sergej_do ... tepx-2.mp3  *Сергей Дон*  *Степь* 
Ой, ты  степь,  без  конца  и  края  
Все  молчит, только ветров стая
Гнет ковыль,  и  все  умолкло  в  тишине
Я  иду, ступая, по своей  родной  земле 
Заколочены  двери, ставни  дома, 
Заболочены берега  затона
Не кричит ни  птица, не шумит ковыль
И лишь ветер носит черную пожара пыль 
Путник  обмер  весь,  не  сказать ни  слова
Все  порушено, нет родного  дома
У  крыльца  ни  сесть, ни  воды  напиться
Шутку  с  ним  сыграла  судьба - злая  птица 
Где  искать  теперь  словно  ветра  в  поле
Мать,  отца  своих  да  кабы  те  на  воле
Чашу горькую испить - знать такая доля
И безмолвствует душа и кричит от боли 
Приклонился  он  у  родных  останков
Слез  сдержать  не  смог   тихо  так  заплакал
Он  хотел  сказать, только  в  горле  ком
Словно  это  был  какой-то  страшный  сон 
Поднял  очи,  он  взглянул  за  горизонт
Ветер  гнет  ковыль,  о  степи  поет
Тяжко  встал, побрел,  куда  глаза  глядят
А  над  всей  землей  облака  летят

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjwxxWoH9HA  *Поёт Анна Сизова*  *Письмо солдату* 
За стеной пиликает гармошка,
За окном кружится белый снег.
Мне осталось ждать совсем немножко -
Ты вернешься, милый, по весне. 
Припев:
А мне зима наворожила: 
Будет радость, будет грусть
Будет радость и будет грусть
А я так себе решила:
Все, что будет, будет пусть,
Все ,что будет, будет пусть! 
Ты, наверное, очень изменился -
Настоящий с выправкой солдат.
А Сережка, друг твой, не женился,
Прямо в загсе повернул назад. 
Припев. 
Как споем теперь мы ночью лунной.
Мне сказал мой дядя Агафон,
Что взамен гитары семиструнной
Он купил тебе магнитофон. 
Припев. 
За стеной пиликает гармошка,
За окном кружится белый снег.
Мне осталось ждать совсем немножко -
Ты вернешься, милый, по весне. 
Припев:
А мне зима наворожила: 
Будет радость, будет грусть
Будет радость и будет грусть
А я так себе решила:
Все, что будет, будет пусть,
Все равно тебя дождусь!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfI3TsWvlA4 
Наталья Маркова и группа Двуречье 
Иверни счастья 
Зря пролил рекою слезы несвидимо кому
Грозил рукою обречь в узду
И травостоем буйным потерялся в апрель
Разлукой горькой потере не верь.
Где ветром стонут - слышишь? - озорные леса
Лукавая фея творит чудеса:
Подманит взглядом, сгинет меж высоких стволов
И иверни счастья залечит в одно
И засмеется рядом, расплескав колдовской настой -
Сама безумить рада без причин уводить с собой 
Ласками, плясками, уговорами,
Добрыми, злыми ли наговорами.
А нам с тобой срок возвращаться домой.
Зря пролил рекою слезы несвидимо кому
Грозил рукою обречь в узду
И травостоем буйным потерялся в апрель
Разлукой долгой потере не верь.   
_________________________________
Сокол удалой,
Красно солнышко,
Возьми меня за рученьки,
Веди гулять с собою за околицей,
По просёлочку.
Возьми меня за рученьки,
Веди меня по травушке,
Веди по шатким мостикам,
Веди меня до морюшка до синего,
До неба дальнего-
Через огонь, через воду,
Через матушку сыру землю,
Через надежду, через веру,
Через глупую любовь мою. 
Батюшке не скажемся,
Матушке не скажемся,
Сестрам не доверимся,
Братьям непутёвым не догнать меня
На лихих конях.
Отведи меня к морю синему,
Отведи меня к небу дальнему,
Воротись домой к сыну малому,
Да к жене своей воротись домой
Бескручинным да беспечальным.
И не зови меня - не докличешься,
Только в облаках ветер вычертит имя;
Не ищи теперь - не найдешь меня,
Только в камышах пропоет река Иня*.
И потечет вода по твоим щекам -
Напоры встречай, версты ворочай мимо.
Белым ручьем не пригрезится в сумерках майя

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS0Fc1MzzJ8  *Гимн Советского Союза* 
Слова С. Михалкова. 
Музыка А. В. Александрова и Эль-Регистана 
Союз нерушимый республик свободных
Сплотила навеки Великая Русь.
Да здравствует, созданный волей народов,
Единый, могучий Советский Союз! 
Славься, Отечество наше свободное,
Дружбы народов надежный оплот!
Знамя советское, знамя народное
Пусть от победы к победе ведет! 
Сквозь грозы сияло нам солнце свободы,
И Ленин великий нам путь озарил.
Нас вырастил Сталин на верность народу,
На труд и на подвиги нас вдохновил. 
Славься, Отечество наше свободное,
Счастья народов надежный оплот!
Знамя советское, знамя народное
Пусть от победы к победе ведет! 
Мы армию нашу растили в сраженьях,
Захватчиков подлых с дороги сметем!
Мы в битвах решаем судьбу поколений,
Мы к славе Отчизну свою поведем! 
Славься, Отечество наше свободное,
Славы народов надежный оплот!
Знамя советское, знамя народное
Пусть от победы к победе ведет!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGpEiuKhiyQ 
Группа *Високосный Год*  *Метро* 
    Hаша с ней основная задача
  Hе застуканными быть на месте
  Явки, пароли, чужие дачи
 И дома надо быть в десять
    Она прячет улыбку и слезы
  Она редко мне смотрит в глаза
 Мы спешим разными дорогами
Hа один вокзал 
В тайниках ледяного сердца
Спрятан очень большой секрет
Как одна короткая встреча
Затянулась на несколько лет
Среди сотни общих знакомых
И десятка фальшивых друзей
Она делает вид, что смеется
Я стараюсь не думать о ней 
     Мы могли бы служить в разведке
     Мы могли бы играть в кино
      Мы как птицы садимся на разные ветки
       И засыпаем в метро 
Это мы придумали Windows
Это мы объявили дефолт
Hам играют живые Beatles
И стареющий Эдриан Пол
Hаши матери в шлемах и латах
Бьются в кровь о железную старость
Hаши дети ругаются матом
Hас самих почти не осталось 
 А мы могли бы служить в разведке
 Мы могли бы играть в кино
 Мы как птицы садимся на разные ветки
 И засыпаем в метро 
От Алтуфьево до Пражской
Лишь на первый взгляд далеко
Мы везем московские тайны
По секретным веткам метро
Hе найдя подходящего слова
И не зная других аккордов
Мы теряем друг друга снова
В бесконечности переходов 
 А мы могли бы служить в разведке
 Мы могли бы играть в кино
 Мы как птицы садимся на разные ветки
 Мы засыпаем в метро 
 А мы могли бы служить в разведке
 Мы могли бы играть в кино
 Мы как птицы садимся на разные ветки
 И засыпаем в метро

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5zcYp53Gwg 
Группа *Високосный Год*   *У меня на свете никого кроме тебя* 
Холодно, зима, вокзал, до поезда часов пять
Ждать... Быстрей если звать
Если поезд пропал, если засыпан снегом путь
Знаешь, как бывает... упущен момент 
И не уехать никуда, не уснуть... 
Припев:
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя 
Холодно, зима, вокзал, до поезда еще часа три
Мой Ангел спал и вос не говорил
Не расслышать слова, по губам - не прочесть
Что сказал
Но на душе - хорошо, значит не прав 
Припев:
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя 
Проигрыш. 
Холодно, зима, вокзал, до поезда один час
Поезда гудят - это о нас
Пассажиры говорят, объявляют о нас, о нас 
Припев:
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя
У меня на свете никого кроме тебя
Остальное всё не так, все не вовремя

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14  *Ефрем Амирамов*  *Устаю* 
Устаю, и, наверное, я сотни раз повторю.
Устаю, только ужас паденья пока побеждает.
Устаю, и в усталости этой всей жизнью горю,
Вся надежда, что время мое до паденья растает. 
Припев:
Оставь, оставь меня, надежда,
Не выдавай мираж за явь.
Ах, как наивен был я прежде,
И счастлив был – оставь, оставь. 
Устаю и хочу погулять в веснах прожитых лет.
Устаю и теряюсь в знакомом проулке.
Устаю, ни на взгляд ни на вздох сил, наверное, нет.
Жизнь, как песни мои, задохнулась в закрытой шкатулке. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjdgI3PBIwU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JBeyLUybBw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVMgMlUnIl4 
Группа *"Ноль"*  *Человек и Кошка* 
Человек и кошка плачут у окошка
Серый дождик каплет прямо на стекло.
К человеку с кошкой едет неотложка,
Человеку бедному мозг больной свело. 
Доктор едет, едет сквозь снежную равнину.
Порошок целебный людям он везет.
Человек и кошка порошок тот примут,
И печаль отступит, и тоска пройдет. 
Человек и кошка дни с трудом считают,
Вместо неба синего серый потолок.
Человек и кошка по ночам летают,
Только сон невещий крыльев не дает. 
Где ты, где ты, где ты, белая карета?
В стенах туалета человек кричит.
Но не слышат стены, трубы словно вены,
И бачок сливной, как сердце, бешено стучит

----------


## Lampada

http://limonia.ru/aud/madmuzel/mz_01.mp3 
Группа *Дюна*  *Встречайте меня*  
Свет неуютных квартир на кромке лесной,
Мой неприветливый мир я покину весной.
Мир без особых примет, день перечёркнутых лет,
Взгляд посторонних людей, смотрящих мне вслед. 
Медленно тянутся дни безликих картин,
Где и с какими людьми мой маленький сын?
Жизнь - исковерканный путь, но я постараюсь рискнуть,
Всё, что пришлось упустить, я должен вернуть. 
Где-то согреет тайгу слепая метель,
Время развеет тоску последних недель.
Да, я моложе не стал,
Да, я нечасто писал.
Встань, постели мне постель, я очень устал
Встань, постели мне постель, я очень устал. 
В день, в долгожданный мой час откроется дверь,
Боль и морщины у глаз, всё неважно теперь.
В сердце мечту храня я ждал до последнего дня,
Я возвращаюсь домой, встречайте меня. 
Где-то согреет тайгу слепая метель,
Время развеет тоску последних недель.
Да, я моложе не стал,
Да, я нечасто писал.
Встань, постели мне постель, я очень устал.
Да, я моложе не стал,
Да, я нечасто писал.
Встань, постели мне постель, я очень устал. 
-------------------------------------  http://limonia.ru/content/view/95/87/

----------


## wanja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoQzmeRWWPc   *Танцующий бог* 
Они разбудили
спящий вулкан,
чтоб поиграть
с раскаленною лавой
Танцующий бог
сквозь облака
с улыбкой смотрел
на эти забавы 
Это так сладко,
Это так жестоко -
заключить вечность
в одно мгновенье...
И умереть
в раскаленном потоке,
чтоб танцующий бог
мог получить наслажденье 
Они вызвали к жизни
горячий циклон,
они привели
все стихии в движение...
Танцующий бог
был так удивлен,
что выронил флейту
от изумления... 
Это так сладко,
это так жестоко -
ощутить вечность
в момент падения
и растаять снежинкой
в его теплых ладонях,
чтоб танцующий бог
мог получить наслаждение... 
Они изменили
орбиты планет,
и звездам теперь
не избежать столкновений
Танцующий бог
смеялся и плакал, -
он забылся в экстазе
от восхищения... 
Это так сладко.
Это так жестоко -
заключить Вечность
в одно мгновенье...
И умереть
в раскаленном потоке,
чтоб танцующий бог
мог получить наслажденье 
Они разбудили спящий вулкан
Они вызвали к жизни горячий циклон
Они изменили орбиты планет
Это все для тебя, танцующий бог...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03    *В маленьком городе...* 
Песня *Андрея Макаревича* 
Группа "Парадуш"
Поёт *Марина Чабанова* 
В маленьком гоpоде без пеpемен
  Много зим и лет,
  В окнах домов цветы.
   Hочью в пекаpне топится печь
   И печется хлеб,
  Скоpо сведут мосты.
    Двоpник метет мостовую метлой -
 Такой одинокий звук,
 И никого вокpуг,
  Буpи и беды обошли стоpоной
   Маленький гоpод мой. 
В маленьком гоpоде над pекой
 Тишина и покой,
 Плавно вода течет.
 Я бы веpнулся туда зимой
 Как к себе домой,
 Пpямо под Новый год.
 Слушать, как падает снег за окном
 Сном тех далеких дней,
 Видеть глаза дpузей,
 Жаль, что уже никогда-никогда
 Мне не попасть туда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  *Поёт Марина Чабанова*  *Старые друзья* 
(музыка и слова А. Макаревича)  
		Увы, постоянство теперь не в цене,
		Увы, не в цене обещанья.
		Нас ветром разносит по этой земле -
		Какие уж тут прощанья.
		Какие уж тут прощанья. 
		Не прощаясь, уходят из жизни сей,
		Не прощаясь, выходят в люди...
		Только в детстве мы встретили старых друзей
		И новых старых не будет
		И новых старых не будет 
		Пусть нас оправдают хоть тысячу раз,
		А мы уж себя - непременно.
		Но старых друзей все меньше у нас
		И новые им не замена.
		И новые им не замена. 
		И как получилось, и кто виноват
		Нечистая чья-то игра -
		Прощались мы тысячу лет назад,
		И верили, что до утра. 
		Пусть день пройдет без забот о былом
		И вечером этого дня
		Мы сядем все за одним столом
		У одного огня.
		У одного огня. 
		А наш огонь никогда не гас
		И пусть невелик - ничего 
		Не так уж много на свете нас,
		Чтоб нам не хватило его.
		Чтоб нам не хватило его. 
		Я с ними проблемы свои решу,
		Те, что не решил без них,
		А после прощения попрошу
		У старых друзей своих
		У старых друзей своих

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR8Thvz9Zq8   *Наш город*  
Поёт *Ренат Ибрагимов* 
Прекрасны, осень и зима, и лето
И мы стобой благодарим за это
Весну в которой было столько света
Что рассказать не хватит слов 
Она пришла, когда нам было трудно
И зазвенело соловьями утро
Она на век нам подарила чудо
Такое чудо как любовь 
Припев: Мне хорошо с тобой
Идти всегда, везде одной тропой
И в снегопад и в дождик проливной
Виня на свете всё и неудачи и удачи
Счастлив тот
В ком это чудо из чудес живёт
Кто, может сам уже давно седым,
Остаться вечно молодым  
Мы любим наш с тобою старый город
Который, вечно и красив и молод
Не потому ли он ещё нам дорог
Что здесь мы встретились с тобой 
Пусть будет он всегда как солнце светел
Пусть в нём всегда растут сады и дети
Пусть каждый здесь однажды в жизни встретит
Весну как лучший праздник свой 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otKR7iCfVU4 
Поёт *Ренат Ибрагимов*   *ТАЛАЯ ВОДА* 
Песня Льва Ошанина 
Словно тысячи весен назад,
Птицы с юга на север летят.
Не хотят задержаться нигде,
А торопятся к талой воде. 
Талая вода,
Шалая вода,
Все с тобою связано – радость и беда.
Шалая вода,  
Талая вода –
От меня вчерашнего больше нет следа… 
У весенней бездомной воды
Белой птицей явилась мне ты.
В душу бросила взгляд голубой.
Словно вымытый талой водой. 
 Будут весны звенеть. Только мне
Возвращаться все к той же весне.
И в удаче спешить, и в беде
К милой Родине, к талой воде. 
Талая вода, 
Шалая вода,
Все с тобою связано – радость и беда.
Шалая вода,
Талая вода,-
Словно птица белая, в сердце навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIFBmz5gbfk 
Поёт  *Ренат Ибрагимов*  *Мне тебя не понять*  
А. Пахмутова - Н. Добронравов  
Мне тебя не понять, словно звёздный прибой,
Словно лебедя клик над пустынной землёй.
Мне тебя не понять, как улыбку Джоконды —
Мне тебя никогда не понять. 
Мне тебя не понять, как холодный гранит,
Словно сфинкса печаль, как тоску пирамид.
Не понять, не познать свет печальной улыбки,
Твой загадочный взгляд не понять. 
Будет ночь, будет день и погаснет звезда,
Чья-то гордая тень приоткроет уста.
Смогут люди припасть к скорбной тайне да Винчи —
Мне тебя и тогда не понять. 
«Мне тебя не понять», — стонет ветер земной,
Но другие снега на планете иной.
Никогда не узнать, чьим ты станешь открытьем,
Мне тебя никогда не понять.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj4DTwJVIEs  *Белая ночь* 
слова Б.Тимофеев 
Весна не прошла, жасмин ещё цвёл,
Звенели соловьи на старых клёнах.
Ждала я в беседке, и ты пришёл,
И был со мною, влюблённый, нежный мой,
Шептал слова любви: 
Белая ночь, милая ночь,
Светлою мглою здесь нас укрой
И не спеши ты зажечь свет зари.
Белая ночь, милая ночь,
Сон добрых фей нежно навей,
И со мной ты,
Мы вдвоём - я и ты. 
Весь мир для нас здесь молчит
Во мгле незримой.
Как сладко голос твой звучит,
О мой любимый! 
Белая ночь, милая ночь,
Сон добрых фей нежно навей,
И со мной ты,
Мы вдвоём - я и ты. 
И снова весна, и опять всё цветёт,
Вновь соловьи звенят в аллеях парка.
Зачем мне их песни? Он не придёт.
И сердце вновь так жарко шепчет мне 
О той, другой весне... 
Белая ночь, светлая ночь,
Мучит огнём память о нём.
О, скорей пусть мелькнёт свет зари!
Белая ночь, светлая ночь,
Тихо в окно шепчет одно:
Нет его, нет, он ушёл, - 
Он далёк.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op26yDtBkuc http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
Группа *Ч. Ч.* http://ch-ch.h11.ru/about.php  *Я живу как Адам* 
Я живу как Адам
В своем зыбком раю,
Не веду счет годам,
Тихий дом свой пою.
В моем доме сестра
Балахон светлый шьет, 
А как тоска и ветра - 
Тут шитьё и спасет.  
А поодаль мой брат 
Неразумный, меньшой.
Он войти в мой дом рад,
Только срок не пришел.
Старший брат за окном
Серебряно-седой,
Ему тесен мой дом,
Он меж небом и мной. 
А как солнце взойдет,
Я и выйду на свет,
Да настрою сород, 
Да исполню обет.
Ни тоска, ни ветра
Нас тогда не возьмут, 
Если рядом сестра - 
Хоть на христовый суд. 
А к суду путь большой:
Пока выйду, судим,
В дом войдет брат меньшой,
А мне место над ним.
Брат седой уплывет
В облака в небеса…
Пой же, пой, мой сород, 
Вечный друг колеса. 
Я живу как Адам…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Группа *Ч. Ч.*  *Вот моя жизнь* 
Вот моя жизнь - она как ладонь,
Смотри и читай - вода и огонь,
Земля и небо, верх и низ,
Смотри и гадай, только не ошибись.
Глаза любят буквы, а в ладони их нет - 
Хоть с изнанки, хоть с нанки,
Хоть на божий свет… 
Вот мой дом - не высок, не мал.
Пароходу - гавань, судну - борт, матросу - причал.
Он сойдет на берег, хлопнет стакан, 
Затянется дымом и начнет свой канкан.
Матрос любит женщин, но здесь их нет
Хоть с изнанки, хоть с нанки,
Хоть на божий свет… 
Вот мой день: за матросом солдат,
Он стреляет длинным списком чужих и своих баллад,
За солдатом - хиппи, господин, в упадок сестра,
За сестрой - воровка, чай, вино и так до утра.
Каждый ищет здесь то, чего давно нет,
Хоть с изнанки, хоть с нанки,
Хоть на божий свет… 
Вот мой час. Здравствуй, халиф,
Водке нужен вдох и выдох, а пальцам нужен гриф,
Песне нужен хлоп и выхлоп, герою - звезда, 
Её приделают насмерть без шурупа-гвоздя.
Все ищут халифа, но его уже нет,
Хоть с изнанки, хоть с нанки, 
Хоть на божий свет… 
И вот он я, мол, всяк кулик…
У меня был гуру, мастер-класс, но я плохой ученик.
Он учил меня аум, а я всё думал своё:
Как сказать их "о-кей" и наше "ё-моё".
Я хотел как провод, но тока здесь нет - 
Хоть с изнанки, хоть с нанки, 
Хоть на божий свет… 
Но пальцы сомкнулись и ладони конец.
По кулаку не гадает даже самый лучший чтец.
Дом мой съеден мышами, на нём табличка музей,
Здесь много народу, но нету гостей.
Ни халифа, ни часа, лишь плохой портрет
Хоть с изнанки, хоть с нанки,
Хоть на божий свет… 
Кулик подался к чёрту, на кулички, в отъезд, в отлет,
Он сыт по горло запахом этих болот,
Если жизнь - не жизнь, к чему дом, гости и день, 
Здесь халиф - не халиф, а лишь жалкая тень.
А изнанка та вшива, а нанке столько лет!
Сквозь неё, как сквозь сито,
Весь божий свет…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU90-wqDAN0  *Слава Медяник*   *Аллилуйя*   
Обнимает город серый дождь
Холодный ветер, словно острый нож
Пусть будет всё, как есть. Аллилуя
Нет меня, я никого не звал
Я забываю всё, что знал
Пусть будет всё, как есть. Аллилуя
Свет в ночи, земля под небом
Свет в ночи 
Нарисую чёрно-белый дом,
Открою дверь и затеряюсь в нём.
Не стучите - никого там нет.
Было, сгорело - не вернуть.
Есть у каждого свой путь.
Пусть будет всё, как есть. Аллилуя
Свет в ночи, земля под небом
Свет в ночи 
Было, сгорело - не вернуть. 
Есть у каждого свой путь.
Пусть будет всё, как есть.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFJwPjm8kGw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7arj35qPhc  - видео 
Группа "*Калинов мост*"  *Родная*  
Ледяной водой разбуди меня - время уходить
Зреет урожай.
Батя, дай совет, опоясай в путь
Мать, не провожай.
На семи ветрах, кто тебе помог?
Может, кто помог?
На семи холмах, кто тебя согрел? 
Кто тебя любил?
Недолюбил. 
припев:
   Вместе мы с тобой, родная,
      Плуг да борона
   Из конца в конец без края
      Крохи собираем 
Рядом ты была, берегла крыла
Было невдомёк, я недоглядел.
Косы расплела, пО воду ушла.
Стынет поцелуй.
У семи ключей, кто тебя учил?
Кто о чём молчал?
У семи дорог, кто тебя женил?
С кем тебя венчал? 
Припев:
  Вместе мы с тобой, родная,
  Пепел да зола
  Из конца в конец без края
  Носимся молвою. 
 Припев:
  Вместе мы с тобой, родная.
  Вместе помирать 
Кто поставит крест на могилы нам?
Инок, не шаман

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFKc47fEmj4  *Феникс*  *Елена Никитаева*  
Бог обещал мне, что я попаду в сказочный рай,
И не к добру у тебя на глазах такая печаль.
Места тебе не оставлено там,
Будешь искать пристанище сам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам.
Места тебе не оставлено там,
Будешь искать пристанище сам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам. 
Мир постигают от А до Я в поисках лжи,
Нам от судьбы не укрыть головы, и мы не сбежим.
Вечный источник к моим ногам
Ты преподнёс и поставил сам,
Но я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам.
Вечный источник к моим ногам
Ты преподнёс и поставил сам,
Но я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам. 
Ты не построил, ты не связал, и ты не сыграл,
Главную роль не исполнил, героем не стал.
Зелень глазам, свобода рукам,
Ты захотел этого сам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам.
Зелень глазам, свобода рукам,
Ты захотел этого сам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам. 
Бог обещал мне, что я попаду в сказочный рай,
И не к добру у тебя на глазах такая печаль.
Места тебе не оставлено там,
Будешь искать пристанище сам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам.
Места тебе не оставлено там,
Будешь искать пристанище сам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам,
А я возрождаюсь из пепла, как Феникс, назло ветрам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjXov0YIqUg 
Группа *Ва-банк*   *Маршруты московские* 
Маршруты московские, маршруты знакомые
Засядем в букашечку, махнем на угад
По кругу широкому, колечку садовому
По улицам узеньким свернем на арбат 
Бульвары зеленые, да дворики старые
Легенды столичные, сиреневый взгляд
Плющиха - три тополя, глаза твои карие
Hа площадь вокзальную проводят меня 
Припев: Электричкой из Москвы я поеду, я поеду в никуда, у-у-у...
               Там где слышен крик совы, там где стынет в лужах талая вода, тада-да... 
Маршруты московские, маршруты известные
Девчонки смешливые, глаза - светлячки
Обрезки колбасные, бараночки пресные
Косынки, береточки, стучат каблучки 
Припев: Электричкой из Москвы я поеду, я поеду в никуда, у-у-у...
        Там где слышен крик совы, там где стынет в лужах талая вода, тада-да... 
Маршруты московские, маршруты центральные
Hо манит все чаще лесная трава
Земля бесшабашная, семья комунальная
Оставшийся в детстве мой город Москва... 
 Та-да-да...  
Припев: Электричкой из Москвы я поеду, я поеду в никуда, у-у-у...
        Там где слышен крик совы, там где стынет в лужах талая вода, тада-да...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0FeWBd9L2A http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 
Песня  *Андрея Макаревича* 
Исполняет группа "*Парадуш*"  *Музыка под снегом* 
В летнем парке зима,
  В летнем парке концерт,
 Всё начнётся вот-вот,
   Жаль, что зрителей нет,
 И оркестр укрыт снегом,
 Словно вата глухим снегом,
 И соната слышна  едва-едва. 
Голос скрипки звенит,
Как стекло о стекло,
И трубу не отнять
От заснеженных губ,
А в каждой ноте поёт лето,
И с собою зовёт лето,
И соната слышна едва-едва. 
 То взлетает, как стая
    Оттаявших птиц,
 То ложится под ноги,
   Послушна, как снег,
   Ни для кого. 
И восторг в их глазах 
Нам вовек не понять,
Им уже не помочь,
И приходится лгать,
И я опять прохожу мимо,
Прохожу и гляжу мимо,
И соната слышна едва-едва... 
И я опять прохожу мимо,
Прохожу и гляжу мимо,
И соната слышна едва-едва...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Песня *Андрея Макаревича* 
Исполняет группа "*Парадуш*"  *Старые друзья* 
Увы постоянство теперь не в цене
Увы не в цене обещанья
Нас ветром разносит по этой земле
Какие уж тут прощания 
Не прощаясь уходят из жизни сей
Не прощаясь выходят в люди
Только в детстве мы встретили старых друзей
И новых старых не будет 
Пусть нас оправдают тысячу раз
А мы уж себя непременно
Но старых друзей все меньше у нас
И новые им не замена 
И как получилось и кто виноват
Нечистая чья-то игра
Прощались мы тысячу лет назад
А верили что до утра 
Пусть день пройдет без забот о былом
И вечером этого дня
Я всех соберу за одним столом
У одного огня 
Я с ними проблемы свои решу
Те что не решил без них
А после прощения попрошу
У старых друзей своих 
А наш костер никогда не гас
И пусть невелик, ничего
Не так уж много на свете нас
Чтоб нам не хватило его.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 
Песня *Андрея Макаревича* 
Исполняет группа "*Парадуш*"   *Мы много дорог повидали на свете* 
Мы много дорог повидали на свете,
Мы стали сильнее, мы стали не дети.
Но лето в дороге кончалось зимою,
А зимы в дороге кончались стеною.
А мы еще верим, что мы не забыты,
Стучимся мы в двери, а двери
Надежно закрыты.
И я не пойму от кого их закрыли ?
Нас может быть звали, но просто забыли...
И может нам быть понастойчивей стоит,
Тогда нас услышат
И двери конечно откроют.
И вот уже годы минутами стали
И мы понемногу стучаться устали,
И снова зима эту землю укроет,
Никто не услышит, никто не откроет.
А может стучатся сюда по-другому,
А может быть просто хозяев давно нету дома.
Дорога тебе не сулит возвращенья,
Тебе в возращении не будет прощенья.
А ты все не веришь, что мы позабыты
И ломишься в двери, хоть руки разбиты.
И ты безоружен, ты просто не нужен,
Тебе остается лишь вечер и зимняя стужа

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnxFG-_-TOE  *Мечта* 
автор Н. Демитрова 
А когда мы придём - нас встретят ласковые травы
Волны тёплого ветра накроют с головой
Аромат лесных духов откроет свои чары
Да музыка полей наполнит нас весной 
Сквозь тонкие листья зелёных исполинов
Пробиваются лучи, танцуя на росе
Тыщи маленьких солнц допьяна напоят,
Сотни радужных снов нас успокоят 
Погрузившись в тишину неведомого храма,
Мы осмотрим себя новыми глазами
Распластавшись на дне лесного океана,
Мы поймём, что мы ещё живы 
А ты слышишь над нами сколько голосов -
Это птицы наблюдают за пьяными снами
Он - наши друзья, они живут ветрами
Может быть, им придётся научить нас летать 
Мы окинем своим взглядом бескрайние просторы
Мы заметим то, что раньше совсем не замечали
Как огромные шары из облачного снега,
Приближаясь, становятся величиною в небо 
А всё то, чего хотели, стало призрачно мало
И всё то, чего так ждали, слишком далеко
Перед нами только небо, небо и весна
Ну, ладно, просыпайся, это лишь мечта...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PjOCo05okc  
Поёт *Марина Есипенко* 
В Александровском саду 
Песня *Олега Митяева* 
				Кто бы нам ни говорил,
				Мы пока не понимали,
		              		Хоть и вежливо кивали, 
		Что среди других светил
				Этот в ночь летящий сад,
				Эти фонари и песни
				И вся жизнь, когда мы вместе,
				Не воротятся назад. 
				В Александровском саду,
				Как пером, судьба коньками
				Чертит всё, что будет с нами
				В наступающем году. 
		Попадём ли мы в беду,
		Или в чём-то преуспеем,
		Прочитать мы не сумеем
		По каракулям на льду. 
		Будет утро за окном,
		И будильник тикать будет,
		И пускай тебя разбудит
		Тот, кто так тебе знаком.
		Может, будет, может, нет,
		Может, время всё остудит -
		Всё равно, пусть это будет
		Хоть в ближайшие сто лет. 
		В Александровском саду
		Ветер клейкими листками
		И далёкими гудками
		Шепчет нам, что на роду 
		В наших правилах простых
		Нам предписано от века
		Оставаться человеком
		В обстоятельствах любых. 
				С лязгом дёрнется вагон.
				Будет долгая разлука.
				Ах, какая это мука -
				Этот злой тягучий сон!
		        		А потом сквозь мокрый снег
				Ты вернёшься в это утро -
				Значит, сверху кто-то мудро
				Так спланировал наш век. 
				В Александровском саду,
				В мишуре предновогодней
				Позабудем на сегодня
				Мы потери и беду. 
		Снег шампанским обольём,
		В небо шарики отвяжем,
		Только вслух пока не скажем
		Никому, за что мы пьём.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyBWI8WYsEM 
Поёт Михаил Звездинский
Песни на слова разных авторов  *Поручик Голицын* 
Четвертые сутки пылают станицы, 
По Дону гуляет большая война. 
Не падайте духом, поручик Голицын, 
Корнет Оболенский, налейте вина.  
Где-то их тройки проносятся к "Яру", 
Луна равнодушная смотрит им вслед. 
А в комнатах наших сидят комиссары, 
И девочек наших ведут в кабинет.  
Мы сумрачным Доном идем эскадроном, 
Так благослови ж нас, Россия-страна! 
Корнет Оболенский, раздайте патроны, 
Поручик Голицын, надеть ордена!  
Ведь завтра под утро на красную сволочь 
Развернутой лавой пойдет эскадрон. 
Спустилась над Родиной черная полночь, 
Сверкают лишь звездочки наших погон. ...
__________________  *Очарована, околдована...* 
Слова - Н. Заболоцкий 
Очарована, околдована, 
С ветром в поле когда-то повенчана, 
Вся ты, словно в оковы закована, 
Драгоценная ты моя женщина.  
Не веселая, не печальная, 
Словно с темного неба сошедшая, 
Ты и песнь моя, обручальная 
И звезда ты моя сумасшедшая. ... 
_______________

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CYUTSu41wY   *﻿Давай поговорим*  
Слова и музыка - *Михаил Круг*
Поют:  *Михаил Круг*, Светлана Тернова  
Давай поговорим о нас с тобой потом, 
Чтоб как-то снять с души ошибки наших судеб. 
Давай поговорим и вспомним обо всём, 
Что было так давно, чего уже не будет. 
Я чушь тебе мелю, а думаю о нас, 
И вроде не смотрю, а всё равно всё вижу, 
Как смотришь ты за мной и, кажется, сейчас 
Ты хочешь, чтобы я подсела к тебе ближе.  
Давай поговорим, хоть знаем я и ты, 
Что все слова давно в душе перегорели. 
Но в памяти моей так много теплоты, 
Я помню, мы с тобой глаза в глаза глядели. 
Я думал - постарел, всё в прошлом и забыт, о 
Ты веришь, столько лет, но каждый раз щемит, 
Вот мы с тобою здесь, а юность наша где-то, 
Так хочется туда, туда, где не болит.  
Давай поговорим, ни повода, ни слова, 
И скроем ото всех привязанность свою. 
Я помню слово в слово, как будто ты мне снова 
Сказала - я тебя по-прежнему люблю. 
Не думать о тебе мне выше моих сил, 
Пусть даже столько лет у наших с тобой судеб, 
Ведь так, как ты меня, никто не полюбил, 
Как жаль, что ничего у нас уже не будет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLc3ZawqICE 
Поёт Кирилл Козуб   *Совсем не обязательно* 
музыка: Ю. Алеников,
слова: Р. Баринский 
Дожди стекают по стеклу, и сосны машут лапами. 
Hо надо быть внимательным, иметь такой талант: 
Ведь если кто-то на трубе перебирает клапаны, 
Совсем не обязательно, что это музыкант. 
Ведь если кто-то на трубе перебирает клапаны, 
Совсем не обязательно, что это музыкант.  
Совсем не обязательно, что жизнь не тоньше волоса. 
Hо надо все на свете нам увидеть и успеть. 
Ведь если кто-то на земле поет с чужого голоса, 
Совсем не обязательно, что он умеет петь.  
Как наши встречи коротки, и как недолги проводы. 
Hо разве можно позабыть про совесть и про честь. 
И если в этом мире зло оправдывают поводом, 
Совсем не обязательно, что так оно и есть.  
А время так безжалостно, как детская считалочка. 
Оно то медленно бежит, то мчит во весь опор. 
И если следует оркестр за дирижерской палочкой, 
Совсем не обязательно, что время - дирижер.

----------


## Lampada

::   По битуму:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akF-P-at3MQ  *Юлия Чечерина*  *Жара* 
Солнечный день, оранжевый блюз.
Я не успеваю, но и не тороплюсь.
Еле дыша, катится шар,
С ветки на ветку, не спеша.
Правый каблук провалился в асфальт,
Ты не дождался - очень жаль,
В полуденный зной, маешься злой,
Где ты сейчас? Только не со мной... 
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце больших городов.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце. 
Солнце забыло дома часы,
По телефону прощенья просить.
Сегодня, вчера и завтра с утра,
Завтра с утра и опять до утра-а-а-а а-а-а-а-а.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце больших городов.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце больших городов.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце, жареное солнце.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце больших городов.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце больших городов.
Жара, жара,
Жареное солнце, жареное солнце.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5zv5YdktDc 
Группа *Brainstorm*  *Ветер* 
Ветер как ветер
Несет нас опять по новому кругу
Чартерных рейсов
Стаи людей направляются к югу 
Мы ведь тоже хотели
На солнце взлететь прямо так из нашей постели
Я держал твою руку
Когда ты мне сказала, что это
Еще один фильм про разлуку 
И я кричу - остановите пленку
Это кино я уже смотрел
Эй, режиссер заканчивай съемку
А он смеется в объектив как в прицел 
Ещё один фильм про разлуку... 
Последние титры
Ты уехал к морю, а я в холодные горы
Обнялись на прощание
И стукнулись сумки на фоне молчания 
Нам так жалко свободы
Мы с тобою одной и той же породы
Да мы слишком похожи
Значит, выберут нас на роли
Совершенно случайных прохожих 
И я кричу - остановите плёнку
Это кино я уже смотрел
Эй, режиссер заканчивай съёмку
А он смеётся в объектив как в прицел

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGF9eja5O9E
Поёт Инна Разумихина 
М. Цветаева - А. Шатько  *Я тебя отвоюю* у всех земель, у всех небес,
     Оттого что лес -- моя колыбель, и могила -- лес,
     Оттого что я на земле стою -- лишь одной ногой,
     Оттого что я тебе спою -- как никто другой. 
     Я тебя отвоюю у всех времен, у всех ночей,
     У всех золотых знамен, у всех мечей,
     Я ключи закину и псов прогоню с крыльца --
     Оттого что в земной ночи я вернее пса. 
     Я тебя отвоюю у всех других -- у той, одной,
     Ты не будешь ничей жених, я -- ничьей женой,
     И в последнем споре возьму тебя -- замолчи! --
     У того, с которым Иаков стоял в ночи. 
     Но пока тебе не скрещу на груди персты --
     О проклятие! -- у тебя остаешься -- ты:
     Два крыла твои, нацеленные в эфир, --
     Оттого что мир -- твоя колыбель, и могила -- мир!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH8j2EJ9BRU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAJH5LZ7oKs http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11   *Татьяна Буланова*  *Не плачь* 
Не плачь!
Ещё одна осталась ночь у нас с тобой
Ещё один раз прошепчу тебе - ты мой
Ещё один последний раз
Твои глаза в мои посмотрят, и слеза
Вдруг упадёт на руку мне, а завтра я
Одна останусь без тебя, но ты не плачь 
Не плачь
Так получилось, что судьба нам не дала
С тобою вместе быть нам, где же раньше я была
Так поздно встретила тебя, но в этот миг
Я знаю, что теперь твоя, и только крик
Сдержу я завтра, а сейчас
Побудь со мной в последний раз, в последний раз 
Пойми
Теперь не думать не могу я о тебе
Сама не знаю, как позволила себе
Чтоб ты любовь мою забрал
В тот час когда тебя увидела и прошептала: да
Но ты пойми меня
Ведь знаешь как люблю тебя, люблю тебя 
Так знай
Тебя везде я отыщу, где б не был ты
Я испишу тебе стихами все листы 
И если встречу я тебя среди толпы
Ты не свернёшь уже тогда с моей тропы
Я украду тебя от всех
Ты будешь мой тогда навек, ты мой навек 
Не плачь
Ещё одна осталась ночь у нас с тобой
Ещё один раз прошепчу тебе - постой
Ещё один всего лишь раз твои глаза
В мои посмотрят и слеза
Вдруг упадёт на руку мне, а завтра я
Один останусь без тебя, но ты не плачь

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl-iuHaRAtk  http://www.moskva.fm/artist/%D0%B0%D1%8 ... ong_655366 
АукцЫон 
Зима 
То ли солнце мне не светит,
		То ли дети, то ли не дает.
		То ли весел, то ли вечер,
		То ли ветер, то ли самолет.
		Как из тучи - я невезучий,
		Лето излечит, осень научит май...
			Лето лечит, осень канючит, 
		Я невезучий, Радость моя, прощай. 
		Был бы я не светел,
		Заварил бы зелье,
		Может, ты заметил -
		У меня веселье...
		У меня зима зимует,
		У меня зима ворует,
		За меня зима целует,
		У меня зима... 
		То ли месяц в небе злится,
		Мне не спится,
		Значит не сезон.
		То ли вьюга веселится, то ли птицы,
		То ли полигон.
		Я живучий, но невезучий,
		Выпадет случай, лето сведет с ума.
		Лето лечит, осень канючит,
		Я невезучий,
		Радость моя, зима. 
		На моем оконце
		Гнезда вьют метели,
		У тебя есть солнце,
		У меня веселье... 
		У меня зима зимует,
		У меня зима ворует,
		За меня зима целует,
		У меня зима... 
		То ли весел, то ли вечер,
		То ли ветер, то ли самолет.
		То ли солнце мне не светит,
		То ли дети, то ли не везет... 
- 
>		 Dm            A-9
		То ли солнце мне не светит,
>		 Dm          A-9       Dm A-9 Dm A-9
		То ли дети, то ли не дает.
		То ли весел, то ли вечер,
		То ли ветер, то ли самолет.
>		 F            C
		Как из тучи - я невезучий,
>		 Dm           A             Dm A-9 Dm A-9
		Лето излечит, осень научит май...
		Лето лечит, осень канючит,
		Я невезучий,
		Радость моя, прощай. 
>		C             Dm
		Был бы я не светел,
>		Gm          Am
		Заварил бы зелье,
		Может, ты заметил -
		У меня веселье... 
>		Dm        Gm   Dm  Gm
		У меня зима зимует,
		У меня зима ворует,
		За меня зима целует,
		У меня зима... 
		То ли месяц в небе злится,
		Мне не спится,
		Значит не сезон.
		То ли вьюга веселится, то ли птицы,
		То ли полигон.
		Я живучий, но невезучий,
		Вьпадет случай, лето сведет с ума.
		Лето лечит, осень канючит,
		Я невезучий,
		Радость моя, зима. 
		На моем оконце
		Гнезда вьют метели,
		У тебя есть солнце,
		У меня веселье... 
		У меня зима зимует,
		У меня зима ворует,
		За меня зима целует,
		У меня зима... 
		То ли весел, то ли вечер,
		То ли ветер, то ли самолет.
		То ли солнце мне не светит,
		То ли дети, то ли не везет...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5z7I_6sWIs 
Поёт *Владимир Ивашов*  
Для тебя 
сл.И Шаферан
муз.Я. Френкель 
Для тебя, для тебя, для тебя
Самым лучшим мне хочется быть.
Все земные пути я готов обойти,
Все моря я готов переплыть.
Ты поверь, ты поверь, ты поверь,
я сумею, всем сердцем любя,
С неба звезды достать, 
Чтоб единственным стать
Для тебя, для тебя, для те6я! 
Будет радость
Ярче летних радуг,
И незлыми
Сразу станут зимы.
Сколько было
Hа земле любимых,
Hо сумею
Я любить сильнее! 
Для тебя, для тебя, для тебя
Мир прекраснее сделаю я.
И рассвет, и зарю я тебе подарю,
Громче петь попрошу  соловья.
Ты поверь, ты поверь, ты поверь,
Я сумею, всем сердцем любя,
С неба звезды достать, 
Чтоб единственным стать
Для тебя, для тебя, для тебя! 
Буду имя -твое повторять
Бесконечно, бесконечно!
Буду слушать опять и опять-,
Я слова твои.
Только вечной должна быть .любовь,
Только вечной. только вечной.
А иначе зачем, а иначе зачем
Столько ждать любви. 
Для  тебя, для тебя, для тебя
Самым лучшим мне хочется:быть.
Все земные пути я готов обойти
Все моря я готов переплыть,
Ты поверь, ты поверь. ты поверь
я сумею, всем сердцем  любя,
С неба звезды достать, 
Чтоб единственным стать
Для тебя, для тебя, для тебя!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.shennon.ru/music/2001_muztv/3.mp3  
Александр О`Шеннон   *В каменных джунглях Нью-Йорка...* 
В каменных джунглях Нью-Йорка,
В тропиках южного Бронкса,
Брожу я по душной каморке,
Мусоля во рту папиросу,
И думаю горькую думу,
Уставясь на доллар последний:
А если ты такой умный -
То, что же ты такой бедный? 
И вспомнилась сразу Россия,
Одной воплотившись Москвою,
Где я истощал свои силы,
Пытаясь варить головою,
Где часто заглядывал в урны,
Все время не прочь пообедать.
А если ты такой умный -
То, что же ты такой бедный? 
А мне бы расцвесть пышным цветом
В лиловых тенях небоскребов
И не напрягаться при этом,
В метель, расчищая сугробы.
А грош в пересчете и в сумме,
Так он и в Америке медный.
А если ты такой умный -
То, что же ты такой бедный? 
И каждое утро иду я
В "Макдональдсе" греть бутерброды
Для вроде меня обалдуев,
Таким же моральным уродам.
И рвутся душевные струны
В преддверье привычного бреда:
А если ты такой умный -
То, что же ты такой бедный? 
И часто в подземке средь шума
Мне слышится хохот победный:
А если ты такой умный -
То, что же ты такой бедный?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErLPmsmwLKY  *Сергей Труханов*  *Бабочка в госпитальном саду* 
                  Стихи А.Тарковского 
Из тени в свет перелетая,
Она сама и тень и свет,
Где родилась она такая,
Почти лишенная примет?
Она летает, приседая,
Она, должно быть, из Китая,
Здесь на нее похожих нет,
Она из тех забытых лет,
Где капля малая лазори
Как море синее во взоре. 
Она клянется: навсегда! —
Не держит слова никогда,
Она едва до двух считает,
Не понимает ничего,
Из целой азбуки читает
Две гласных буквы — А и О. 
А имя бабочки — рисунок,
Нельзя произнести его,
И для чего ей быть в покое?
Она как зеркальце простое.
Пожалуйста, не улетай,
О госпожа моя, в Китай!
Не надо, не ищи Китая,
Из тени в свет перелетая.
Душа, зачем тебе Китай?
О госпожа моя цветная,
Пожалуйста, не улетай!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hozgzZbkVZk  -  Поёт *Елена Соловей* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLfOgX5LwuA  -  Поёт *Леонид Быков* 
Слова - К. Рыжов
Музыка - А. Петров   *Гаснут на песке* волны без следа,
Ветер без следа улетает...
Разве человек может без следа
Так уйти, как облако тает?
Как слетает осенняя листва?
Как уходят ненужные слова?
Если ты, человек, так бесследно уйдёшь,
Для чего ты живёшь? 
Даже с ночью день встретиться спешит,
Дарит ей зарю на рассвете.
Разве человек может жизнь прожить
никому ненужным на свете?
Если в сердце другом зажечь не смог
Ни мечты, ни желаний, ни тревог,
Если ты, человек, так бесследно уйдёшь,
Для чего ты живёшь?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqqVkonvsIE  
Группа "*Поручик Ржевский*"  (Шуточные песни)   *Па-ба-бам* 
Муз. Игоря Бабника
Сл. Игоря Бабника 
1.
- Жизнь моя пошла косяком.
- А моя пока бодряком!
- И еда не просится в рот.
- У меня же наоборот!
- Пессимизма полная я.
- Ништякова жизнь моя!
- И в душе как будто зима.
- А во мне бухает, ой, бухует, тьфу, бушует весна! 
Припев:
- Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам!
- Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам.
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-дам! 
2.
- Жизнь моя печально идет.
- Ты касторки выпей – пройдет.
- И не знаю, что я хочу.
- Хочешь, на метро прокачу!
- У меня внутри перелом!
- Видно кто-то двинул веслом.
- Нет, я просто долго хандрю.
- Пофиг мне, я песню пою! 
Припев:
- Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам!
- Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам.
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-дам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOqx9EFkCNU 
Поёт Анна Герман  *ВECHA* 
композитор: Л. Иванов
автор слов: В. Миляев  
Вот идет по свету человек-чудак,
Сам себе тихонько улыбаясь.
Видно, в голове какой-нибудь пустяк,
С сердцем, видно, что-нибудь не так... 
Припев :
Приходит время, с юга птицы прилетают,
Снеговые горы тают, и не до сна!
Приходит время, люди головы теряют,
И это время называется весна. 
Сколько сердце валидолом не лечи -
Все равно сплошные перебои. 
Сколько тут ни жалуйся, ни ворчи,
Не помогут лучшие врачи...  
Припев  
Поезжай в Антарктику без лишних слов:
Там сейчас как раз в разгаре осень -
На полгода ты без всяких докторов
Снова будешь весел и здоров! 
Припев  
Весна, весна, весна, ... Весна!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jq7FrwazUo   *Полный вперёд*! 
слова и музыка А. Козловского  
Я не смогу от сюда выбраться сам 
Я боюсь берегов на этой мутной реке. 
Но если есть тот, кто творит чудеса 
Так он творит чудеса от меня вдалеке. 
 Но если есть тот, кто идет по волнам, 
Так он идет по волнам там где нет никого.
В том что я его не видел не моя вина, 
Он ходит по волнам не для меня одного.  
А я забуду того, кого не в силах понять,
Я варю пельмени и курю Элем. 
Я ночую только там, где любят меня 
Я работаю чтоб есть, чтоб работать я ем. 
 Я ничего такого этакого не сочинял 
Я не скрипел на скрипке, не трубил на трубе.
И вероятно мои дети будут помнить меня 
За то что я хотя бы напел о себе.  
Я тоже был юн, я лакал портвейн, 
Я бренчал на гитаре и выл на луну. 
Я мог войти без стука в любую дверь, 
Но все-таки выбрал себе эту одну.  
 А теперь все есть и нет ничего, 
Мой день похож на ночь, ночь похожа на день.
Я пожалуй слишком сильно надеюсь на того, 
Который где-то там идет по воде.  
Пора ловить бревна, пора связать плот, 
Пора поднять мачту, натянуть паруса. 
Вот только кто бы мне скомандовал "Полный вперед!", 
Тогда бы я попробовал выбраться сам, 
Тогда бы я попробовал выбраться сам, 
Тогда бы я попробовал отсюда выбраться сам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Группа *Грассмейстер*  *Весна* 
Мне сегодня кто-то крикнул: "Весна",
Мне кто-то громко крикнул: "Смотри".
Я открываю глаза - зима,
Сыро и холодно изнутри. 
Мне кто-то крикнул: "Она пришла,
Теперь ты можешь любить и ждать".
Я открываю глаза - зима,
И почему-то хочется спать. 
А он кричит мне, что мол снега,
Так это все для отвода глаз.
Я открываю глаза - пурга
И зажигаю на кухне газ. 
А он на ухо кричит: "Не спи!
Сегодня март, сегодня март!"
Я говорю ему: "Ты посмотри,
Тебе я верить конечно рад. 
Но за окошком лишь мокрый снег,
Машины, люди, огни, дома".
А он кричит мне: "Наплюй на всех,
На самом деле теперь весна!"

----------


## starrysky

Ой, сколько тут песен хороших собрано. Вот, не знаю была ли эта раньше -- поиск ничего не дал.  *Коляда*
исп. группа "Иван Купала"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWP_dYwN1hk 
Ай, заинька, ай, серенький
Ай, заинька, хвостик беленький
А он на столицу вскочил, кусок сахара схватил
Штаны рваные, худые, ножки тонкие, кривые 
Коляда, караселка*, Коляда, красная девка
Коляда, не садись близко, Коляда, близко к дорожке
Коляда, возьмут тебя, Коляда, повезут тебя
Коляда, продадут тебя, Коляда, Коляда 
Ай, заинька, там река глубока
А как на речке, на крутанке** едет миленький на палке
Штаны рваные, худые, ножки тонкие, кривые
Ножки тонкие, кривые, штаны рваные, худые 
Коляда, караселка, Коляда, красная девка
Коляда, не садись близко, Коляда, близко к дорожке
Коляда, возьмут тебя, Коляда, повезут тебя
Коляда, продадут тебя, Коляда, Коляда 
Коляда, караселка, Коляда, красная девка
Коляда, не садись близко, Коляда, близко к дорожке
Коляда, возьмут тебя, Коляда, повезут тебя
Коляда, продадут тебя, Коляда, Коляда 
Коляда, будут ехать, Коляда, купцы и боярцы***
Коляда, посадят тебя, Коляда, в зелену карету
Коляда, продадут тебя, Коляда, за сто рублей
Коляда, Коляда, завтра мясо едят 
*караселка - красавица
**крутанка - крутая
***боярцы - бояре

----------


## Lampada

> Ой, сколько тут песен хороших собрано. ...

 А сколько хороших песен ещё не тут! Помогай!

----------


## Lampada

*А на меньшее я не согласен... *  *Николай Носков*  
Я однажды проснусь, а вокруг мир другой:
Св*е*тел, чист, бесконечно прекрасен,
А на троне высоком - царица-любовь
А на меньшее я не согласен. 
Под хрустальным мостом реки чистой воды
И никто над цветами не властен
И не дерево счастья, а счастья сады,
А на меньшее я не согласен.
Не согласен. 
Станет другом большим для зверей и для птиц -
Человек больше им не опасен
И не будет в помине озл*о*бленных лиц,
А на меньшее я не согласен. 
Верит в глупые сны до сих пор детвора.
Жаль, что я к этим снам непричастен
День настанет и нам расставаться пора,
А на меньшее я не согласен.
Не согласен. 
Я однажды проснусь, а вокруг мир другой:
Св*е*тел, чист, бесконечно прекрасен,
А на троне высоком - царица-любовь.
А на меньшее я не согласен. 
А на меньшее я не согласен
Не согласен
Не согласен

----------


## Lampada

Группа БИ2  *Шар земной*  
Всё очень непросто сплошные вопросы
Есть маленький остров - осколок земли
И всё между нами останется тайной
Уйдут в треугольник мои корабли. 
Припев:
Она на своих плечах держит шар земной
В бесценных мелочах останется со мной. 
Бесчувственны числа и здравого смысла
Последняя капля срывалась на крик
Война со словами оставила шрамы
Фантомные боли к которым привык. 
Она на своих плечах держит шар земной
В бесценных мелочах останется со мной
Шар держать земной на своих плечах
В бесценных мелочах навсегда со мной.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-1eI7Hurrw   *Парикмахер*  
Слова и музыка Пушного. А. Б.
Исполняет Толоконников А. А.  
Жизнь, казалось, удалась:
Лучше всех учился в классе,
С дипломом школу кончил красным,
Всё, казалось, так прекрасно! 
Теперь друзей не помню лица.
Кто бизнесмен, кто за границей,
У всех профессии крутые,
Квартиры, жёны молодые... 
Ну а я вот парикмахер -
Никому не нужен на хер!.. 
Конечно, можно стать банкиром
Или на стройке бригадиром,
Стать артистом попытаться,
А на диване не валяться. 
Но остальные, я признаюсь,
Живут, не сильно напрягаясь.
Но почему-то все в округе
Всегда нуждаются друг в друге. 
Только я вот парикмахер -
Никому не нужен на хер!.. 
Все работы хороши,
Выбирай себе на вкус.
Кто придумал эту чушь!?
Кто придумал эту чушь?.. 
И вот живу я, как придётся,
Стригу, что в руки попадётся.
Вчера синица залетела -
Побрил её, аж посинела. 
В нашем деле – я-то знаю –
Конкуренция большая.
И тот у них там больше значит,
Кто ориентирован иначе... 
А нормальный парикмахер
Никому не нужен... на хер...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9t_fXTre98   *Александр Иванов* *Амстердам* 
Несколько потрёпаных купюр, авансом за билет.
Зазвенел бумажник "от кутюр" отатками монет.
И расчёт сегодня прост и строг, выгоднее был бы автостоп
По старому небу бросок. 
Полетит экспресс на континент по рельсам и делам.
Воскрешает небо силуэт письмом по проводам.
И нажали пальцы на стоп-кран, завершая рейс на Амстердам,
Отдав эстафету годам. 
Смятая постель и ночной отель.
Страсти звуки за окном,
В кафе-шопе за углом.
Терпкий аромат и пронзает взгляд
Томных глаз из застеклённых рам
Welcome to Amsterdam. 
В джинсах и поношенном пальто, с перона на вокзал.
Чашка кофе в маленьком "бистро" и редкие слова.
Люди улыбаются в ответ - мой запас английского "на нет".
Сведён, как число сигарет... 
Как часы на башне городской забили в унисон
Стрелку музыканты у дверей в музей "мадам Тюссо".
Но, прервав беседу на борту лайнера, стоящего в порту,
Погоны сломали мечту... 
Смятая постель и ночной отель.
Страсти звуки за окном,
В кафе-шопе за углом.
Терпкий аромат и пронзает взгляд
Томных глаз из застеклённых рам
Welcome to Amsterdam.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjz5vwazYLI  
Поёт *Михаил Евдокимов*   *﻿Домик у дороги*  
В стороне от бетонных развязок 
И угрюмых больших городов, 
Он стоит, как из русcких из сказок, 
Залетевший из прошлых веков.  
Деревянный, замшелый, убогий, 
С покосившимся напрочь крыльцом, 
Пригорюнясь у старой дороги, 
Домик, дедушка с добрым лицом. 
Пригорюнясь у старой дороги, 
Домик, дедушка с добрым лицом.  
Домик у дороги, домик у дороги, 
Где же твой хозяин, Бог твой и судья. 
Домик у дороги, стану на пороге, 
Постучусь, не здесь ли ты, судьба моя.  
А вокруг дачи всё да усадьбы, 
А вокруг роскошь и голытьба. 
Ну, а домику чудятся свадьбы, 
Деревенская снится гурьба.  
Ну а домику хочется кости 
Поразмять вековые свои, 
Да видать, уж давно на погосте 
Те, кто жил здесь в согласье, в любви. 
Да видать уж давно на погосте 
Те, кто жил здесь в согласье, в любви.  
Домик у дороги, домик у дороги, 
Где же твой хозяин, Бог твой и судья. 
Домик у дороги, стану на пороге, 
Постучусь, не здесь ли ты, судьба моя.  
Деревянный, замшелый, убогий, 
С покосившимся напрочь крыльцом, 
Здравствуй, домик у старой дороги, 
Русcкий дедушка с добрым лицом. 
Здравствуй домик у старой дороги 
Русcкий дедушка с добрым лицом  
Домик у дороги, домик у дороги, 
Где же твой хозяин, Бог твой и судья. 
Домик у дороги, стану на пороге, 
Постучусь, не здесь ли ты, судьба моя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZtu3kzy-So  
Поёт *Михаил Евдокимов*   *На горе, на горушке*  
На горе, на горушке, под березой белою, 
Приклонил головушку безымянный крест. 
Под крестом тем простеньким, ветром убаюканный, 
Спит какой-то молодец беспробудным сном.  
А в другой сторонушке - все глаза проплакала, 
Сына ожидаючи, старенькая мать: 
«Ты моя кровинушка, мой соколик ясненький, 
Отчего так долго ты не идешь домой?  
Неужели, родненький, больше не увидимся? 
Мне б перед могилкою на тебя взглянуть. 
Ах ты, горе-горюшко, выскребло до донышка 
Все, что мне отпущено, а сыночка нет».  
На горе, на горушке, под березой белою, 
Приклонил головушку безымянный крест. 
Под крестом тем простеньким, ветром убаюканный, 
Спит твоя кровинушка, ясный сокол твой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNwNJrI8QE   
Поёт *Михаил Евдокимов*  *﻿Всё это будет*  
В огромной чёрной бочке спит красное вино, 
Что к праздным дням и прочим припасено давно, 
Спит рыжий мёд в стакане, и всё идёт к зиме, 
Тебя со мной не станет, всё будет на земле, 
Тебя со мной не станет, всё будет на земле.  
Всё будет продолжаться, вдаль мчаться колесо, 
Дорога не кончаться, плескаться дождь в лицо, 
Всё это будет, будет и радость, и беда, 
А нас с тобой не будет, не будет никогда, 
Лишь нас с тобой не будет, не будет никогда.  
Не будет среди милых весёлых и шальных, 
Среди снегов и ливней цветов таких живых, 
На тихом полустанке растает дождь во мгле, 
Тебя со мной не станет, всё будет на земле, 
Тебя со мной не станет, всё будет на земле.  
Ты скроешься за лесом, а я за тем холмом, 
Где в травах рыжих летом очнётся тёплый гром, 
И в час, богам известный, над всем, где был наш дом, 
Ты радугой воскреснешь, а я прольюсь дождём, 
Ты радугой воскреснешь, а я прольюсь дождём.

----------


## Zeroset

Группа Слот - Мёртвые звёзды  (текст песни) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhSfLZyL2OU 
Послушай, остановись,
Пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце 
Я сам себе придумал путь,
Расставил маяки
Иду по узкой пустыне
В толпе людской
И всё пытаюсь обмануть
Течение быстрой реки
Пока мой след не простынет,
Не ходи за мной
Ты идёшь по воде
Зная как, зная где,
А я следом по дну
Я тону 
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце пустотой  
Я распугал давно друзей,
Но мой спокоен взгляд
Свободный волк-одиночка
К законам спиной
Мне надо сдать себя в музей
И жить там как экспонат
Всё, я сказал и точка -
Не ходи за мной 
Подобрать к тебе код,
Сделать наоборот,
Отключить от сети
Не уйти  
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце пустотой
Послушай,
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце пустотой
[Остановись-пустотой]
[Остановись-пустотой]
[Остановись-пустотой]
Ослепляя солнце пустотой

----------


## Zeroset

Сергей Трофимов - Крылья (текст песни)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB99V1-r-2Q   
Опустошённые тщетной надеждой,
   Мы - просто пленники собственных грёз,
   Света лишённые, в Боге невежды,
   Мчимся среди остывающих звёзд 
   С утра - привычная гонка по кругу,
   Дела, заботы, которых не счесть
   Игра, где мы потеряли друг друга,
   Скажи, зачем нужна благая весть? 
   Крылья - сброшены на землю,
   Мы больше никогда не полетим на свет!
   И в этой позабытой Господом Вселенной
   Не надо звать любовь - её здесь больше нет! 
   Мы были нищими, мы были святы,
   Небо лучилось от нашей любви
   Но, искушением мира объяты -
   Мы стали просто чужими людьми: 
С утра - привычная гонка по кругу,
   Дела, заботы, которых не счесть
   Игра, где мы потеряли друг друга,
   Скажи, зачем нужна благая весть? 
   Крылья - сброшены на землю,
   Мы больше никогда не полетим на свет!
   И в этой позабытой Господом Вселенной
   Не надо звать любовь - её здесь больше нет! 
 Опустошённые тщетной надеждой,
   Мы - просто пленники собственных грёз
   Света лишённые, в Боге невежды,
   Мчимся среди остывающих звёзд

----------


## Zeroset

Слова песни Лигалайз - Рождённые в СССР   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCJp1SyBkYo 
Рождённые в СССР, жившие в СНГ
Много на своем веку ведали Г
Чтоб зарекаться  от сумы и тюрьмы
Нас не провести, рождены в СССР
Мы поколение, нам все по иксу
Трудность и нужду, возьмем да скрошим в суп
Вот он я отведай моего борща
Был рожден в СССР я 
Я из поколения рожденных в СССР-е
Кто был октябрёнком потом стал пионером
О ком в Кремле, заботился дедушка Ленин
Комсомольцем я не стал переменилось время
Как менялось не раз, потом (и раньше)
Сперва строим, потом погром (что дальше)
Союзы распадались, семьи разводились
Сперва руководили нами, потом сами спились
Остались мы, рожденные на стыке двух эпох
Детей учили в школе, что нет понятия бог
Что мы лучше всех остальной мир плох
Как миф сдох, каждый стал верить дальше во что смог 
Рожденные в СССР
Рожденные в СССР 
Верили Кашпировскому, Лёне Голубкову
Чубайсу и Мавроди, нас кидали голыми
Афганистана не было, не гибнут тысячи
Учебники истории раз в год не переписывали
Не ваяли бюсты, потом их не валили
Асфальт моего города, танками не давили
Будто бы, будто бы мы забыли, будто бы но мы забыли 
Рожденные в СССР, жившие в СНГ
Много на своем веку ведали Г
Чтоб зарекаться  от сумы и тюрьмы
Нас не провести, рождены в СССР
Мы поколение, нам все по иксу
Трудность и нужду, возьмем да скрошим в суп
Вот он я отведай моего борща
Меня не проведешь рожден в СССР я 
Это наше прошлое оно такое
Красное, такое же, как цвет моей крови
Все должны быть вровень не дальше, не выше
Ничего не вижу, не говорю, не слышу
За меня решают они там лучше знают
Они там в космос ракетами пуляют
И годы пролетают, века тают
Эх почему народ так прозябает
Без царя в голове, но с царем в кремле
С бутылкой в руке, и без идеи о завтрашнем дне
Так жить не по мне, нет, наше племя выбирает зеленый свет
Идеология не про меня, я нужен там, где моя семья
Мои друзья и ты такой как я
Свобода, знаешь слово во что верю я
Я молод и живу в своей стране
Знаю сам, что нужней мне
Мы не воюем больше в их воине 
Рожденные в СССР
Рожденные в СССР 
Рожденные в ССС

----------


## Zeroset

Текст песни Underwhat - Дай мне шанс все забыть  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hznyk67B ... re=related 
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть 
Просто дай мне шанс, я попробую забыть всё это,
В голове моей сидит эта череда событий.
Сколько сделал очень нехороших, незаконных дел,
Я благодарю Бога что я не сел.
Это то, из-за чего я плохо сплю по ночам,
Я стараюсь всё забыть, но не получается.
Это fucking чудеса, снова эти голоса,
И ещё один день снова улетает в никуда.
Меня мучает совесть и я мучаюсь сам,
Не поможет мне вискарь, и не помогает план.
Знаю, ман, дерьмо случается, но надо дальше жить.
И я пробую, я пробую, я пробую забыть всё... 
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть 
Просто дай мне шанс, хоть один из 1000,
Забыть про всё, что было, и подняться выше.
И я не про крышу, ты прекрасно понял,
Но я доволен, что пока на воле.
Да и в принципе пока я доволен всем,
Но есть то, о чём забыл бы с удовольствием,
Но, к сожалению, у памяти нет кнопки delete,
Нет кнопки stop, erase, зато есть repeat.
И моя совесть ставит на repeat эти мысли,
Даты, числа, воспоминания из жизни,
Продолжая искать там смысл и курить
В бесконечных попытках всё это забыть 
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть 
Сколько историй, сколько тупых рассказов,
Как хочется их всех забыть, причем разом.
И вроде ты стараешься быть по жизни разным,
Но остаёшься тем же, для общества опасным.
Хотел добра, но жизнь не туда занесла,
Теперь понимаю, насколько наша любовь слаба.
Это просто слова, причём без смысла.
Если сравнить с животным - она четко крыса.
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть и я начну
Воплощать в реальность свою заветную мечту,
Где нет всего этого и всех этих тоже,
Где решает ум, а не перочинный ножик... 
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть 
Устал стирать память. Экзамен воспоминаний
Вычеркнул бы без колебаний, но одни незабываемы,
Другие заколебали,
Те, что смутно помню в начале, огорчали в финале.
Вместо точки чтоб с новой строчки снова запятая,
Это побочки этих мыслей, что не отпускают,
Хотя так хочу, но не иду к врачу, я сам себе лечу
И лечу... Навстречу новым приключениям,
А этот шлейф прошлого тянется за мною тенью,
Всплывает некстати, я вроде незлопамятен,
Но не стирается, как на старых маршрутах graffity 
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть
Просто дай мне шанс всё забыть
Всё забыть

----------


## Zeroset

Слова песни Винтаж - Девочки-лунатики  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjMsvHJJCfA  
Мокрый асфальт фары в глаза
Здесь нету можно и нету нельзя
Все мы дочки городов, маленьких своих миров. 
Слепит глаза глянцевый свет
И я - третяя справа, а шестой уже нет
И одна на всех история невесёлая, новосёлы мы. 
Припев:
В столице настежь окна, девочки-лунатики
Слёзы-водка, расшибёт на фантики
Босиком по стёклам млечного пути. 
В столице настежь окна, девочки-лунатики
Детство сдохло, расплетаем бантики
Я на всё согласна кроме любви. 
Стразы-глаза, проще закрыть
Всё сделать как надо, закурить и забыть
За спасибо их бумажное, всё исполнено и неважно мне. 
Домой позвонить маме сказать
Что идёт всё как надо, можно только мечтать
Тут  одна на всех история - территория, поле боя - я. 
Припев:
В столице настежь окна, девочки-лунатики
Слёзы-водка, расшибёт на фантики
Босиком по стёклам млечного пути. 
В столице настежь окна, девочки-лунатики
Детство сдохло, расплетаем бантики
Я на всё согласна кроме любви.

----------


## Zeroset

Винтаж - Ева      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoBiSvqxzwk 
Слезы - это соль, а потом вода.
Под конвоем время ведет куда?
Две любви прошли где-то стороной.
И не хочешь третьей любви такой
Эй.. 
Lonely, lonely, I'm so lonely
Пусть все будет как решит
Монолог твоей души.
Lonely, lonely, I'm so lonely
Ты - Венера, я - Земля.
Ева, я любила тебя! 
Припев:
Твои пластинки слушала я
И в каждой находила себя.
Зачем остановила меня?
Ева, я любила тебя! 
Плачь, плачь...
Твои пластинки слушала я
Танцуй танцуй...
И в каждой находила себя.
Беги от меня...
Зачем остановила меня?
Lonely, lonely...
Ах, Ева, я любила! 
В зеркале ищу отражения.
(В зеркале ищу отражения.)
Там еще не ты, но уже не я.
(Там еще не ты, но уже не я.)
Новых близких встреч робкие шаги
Сделай что-нибудь, от меня беги!
(От меня беги...) 
Lonely, lonely, I'm so lonely
Пусть все будет как решит
Монолог твоей души.
Lonely, lonely, I'm so lonely
Ты - Венера, я - Земля.
Ева, я любила тебя! 
Припев:
Плачь, плачь...
Твои пластинки слушала я
Танцуй танцуй...
И в каждой находила себя.
Беги от меня...
Зачем остановила меня?
Танцуй, танцуй...
Ева, я любила тебя! 
Плачь, плачь...
Твои пластинки слушала я
Танцуй танцуй...
И в каждой находила себя.
Беги от меня...
Зачем остановила меня?
Lonely, lonely...
Ах, Ева, я любила! 
Кончились наши дни, знаешь,
Кончились наши сны, знаешь.
Посмотреть вправо надо,
Но мешает слеза.
Нервные мои пальцы гладишь,
Нежные мои губы любишь.
Глубиной моря манят,
Губят мои глаза. 
Я любила тебя!
Плачь, плачь...
Твои пластинки слушала я
Танцуй танцуй...
И в каждой находила себя.
Беги от меня...
Зачем остановила меня?
Танцуй, танцуй...
Ева, я любила тебя! 
Плачь, плачь...
Твои пластинки слушала я
Танцуй танцуй...
И в каждой находила себя.
Беги от меня...
Зачем остановила меня?
Lonely, lonely...
Ах, Ева, я любила!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24kbPGbkz18  
Песня С. Коренблита на стихи *Саши Чёрного* 
ПРОБУЖДЕНИЕ ВЕСНЫ  
Вчера мой кот взглянул на календарь
И хвост трубою поднял моментально,
Потом подрал на лестницу как встарь,
И завопил тепло и вакханально:
	"Весенний брак, гражданский брак -
	Спешите, кошки, на чердак!" 
И кактус мой - о, чудо из чудес!-
Залитый чаем и кофейной гущей,
Как новый Лазарь, взял да и воскрес
И с каждым днём прёт из земли все пуще.
	Зелёный шум... Я поражён,
	"Как много дум наводит он!" 
Уже с панелей слипшуюся грязь,
Ругаясь, скалывают дворники лихие,
Уже ко мне зашёл сегодня "князь",
Взял тёплый шарф и лыжи беговые...
	"Весна, весна! - пою, как бард,-
	Несите зимний хлам в ломбард". 
Сияет солнышко. Ей-богу, ничего!
Весенняя лазурь спугнула дым и копоть.
Мороз уже не щиплет никого,
Но многим нечего, как и зимою, лопать...
	Деревья ждут... Гниёт вода,
	И пьяных больше, чем всегда. 
Создатель мой! Спасибо за весну!
Я думал, что она не возвратится,-
Но... дай сбежать в лесную тишину
От злобы дня, холеры и столицы!
	Весенний ветер за дверьми...
	В кого б влюбиться, черт возьми?
<1909>

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75wvKLxiJYs  
Песня С. Коренблита  на стихи *Александра Блока*   *Утихает светлый ветер*,
Наступает серый вечер,
Ворон канул на сосну,
Тронул сонную струну. 
В стороне чужой и тёмной
Как ты вспомнишь обо мне?
О моей любови скромной
Закручинишься ль во сне? 
Пусть душа твоя мгновенна —
Над тобою неизменна
Гордость юная твоя,
Верность женская моя. 
Не гони летящий мимо
Призрак лёгкий и простой,
Если будешь, мой любимый,
Счастлив с девушкой другой... 
Ну, так с Богом! Вечер близок,
Быстрый лёт касаток низок,
          Надвигается гроза,
          Ночь глядит в твои глаза.

----------


## wanja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9nMqk6hiQE http://www.zaycev.net/pages/3147/314782.shtml  
Группа *Flёur*  *Карусель* 
Я - кукла тряпичная, забытая в подвале
в картонной коробке с ненужным хламом
Зачем мне когда-то нарисовали глаза ?... 
Я - хрупкая елочная игрушка,
зеркальный шар с твоим отраженьем
Я - то, что разбито... я - то, что не склеишь назад 
Звезды и пестрые ленты на колесе
Мчится по кругу разноцветная карусель
И несет ее время сквозь океаны огня...
Я стою и смотрю как проносятся мимо
города, поезда, лица... все неуловимо
Карусель вращается без меня 
Я - глупый, беспечный солнечный зайчик,
попавший случайно в чье-то окно.
Я плачу от счастья, смеюсь без причины. 
Я - маленькое красное плюшевое сердце, -
подушечка для английских булавок...
Ненужный подарок на День Валентина... 
Звезды и пестрые ленты на колесе
Мчится по кругу разноцветная карусель
И несет ее время сквозь океаны огня...
Я стою и смотрю как проносятся мимо
города, поезда, лица... все неуловимо
Карусель вращается без меня... 
я - желтые листья на шахматной доске,
оставленной кем-то в холодном парке,
покрытый твоими следами прибрежный песок 
Я - голубь бумажный, застрявший в деревьях
Истерзанный ветром, промокший от снега
Я - вырванный из книги, смятый листок... 
Звезды и пестрые ленты на колесе
Мчится по кругу разноцветная карусель
И несет ее время сквозь океаны огня...
Я стою и смотрю как проносятся мимо
города, поезда, лица... все неуловимо
Карусель вращается без меня...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e97wF_dY0PE   *Сергей Семёнов*  *Звонница*    
Правда не отыщется, 
Ни с кого не взыщется,
Ни с кого не спросится 
За дела его. 
Пуля окаянная, 
Дума покаянная - 
Вот, что нам достанется, 
Больше ничего. 
Наши сабли наголо - 
Чья-то мать заплакала. 
Вся Россия-матушка 
В звездах и крестах. 
Спят герои белые, 
Спят герои красные. 
Спят герои с разною
Правдой на устах.  
Загудела звонница - 
Мир бедою полнится. 
Пролетела конница - 
Красная беда.
У орла двуглавого 
Нету нынче правого - 
Не понять нам главного,
Видно, никогда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCTC0dSW0zk  *Полина Агуреева*   *Пролитую слезу из будущего привезу...*
                Стихи *Иосифа Бродского* 
Пролитую слезу
Из будущего привезу,
Вставлю ее в колечко.
Будешь гулять одна,
Надевай его на
Безымянный, конечно. 
Ах, у других мужья,
Перстеньки из рыжья,
Серьги из перламутра.
А у меня слеза -
Жидкая бирюза,
Просыхает под утро. 
Носи перстенек пока
Виден издалека,
Потом другой подберется.
А надоест носить, -
Будет что уронить
Ночью на дно колодца.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLlVbmOI9b4 
Группа "После 11"  *Ладони*  
Твои ладони… такое странное тепло….
Чаще всего… ты сильно обжигаешь ..
Тех, кого не знаешь.
Другие спорят о том, как мне не повезло
Знать и молчать о том, что ты сжигаешь,
Кровь не согревая… 
Вдоль ночей по пустым полям, океанам и седым морям,
Ветер тебе донесет запах цветов - подаренных лугами…
Вдоль ножей, да по лезвиям …..
ты придешь снова в гости к нам,
Может кому повезет - выбросить лед
в бушующее пламя …..
нервных окончаний …… уставших людей... 
Сидел без дела,
читал рассказы о тебе,
думал искать,…… а ты была внезапна… -
душу мне согрела,
не захотела - увидеть часть меня в себе ….
и не прощаясь - снова улетела ….
в бесконечность неба…. 
Вдоль ночей по пустым полям, океанам и седым морям,
Ветер тебе донесет запах цветов - подаренных лугами…
Вдоль ножей, да по лезвиям …..
ты придешь снова в гости к нам,
Может кому повезет - выбросить лед
в бушующее пламя …..
нервных окончаний …… уставших людей...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3yoUQ_1Cmc   *Каждый человек...*  
муз. Я. Френкель
сл. Михаил Львовский
Поёт Таисия Калинченко (за кадром) 
Каждый человек на земле
Чем- то не похож на других
Если он во всем похож
На тебя, на меня
Рядом с ним не проживешь 
Ты пожалуй ни дня,
Но каждый человек на земле
К счастью не похож не других
Потому то и не счесть на планете моей
Всех чудесных,
Интересных,
Неизвестных,
Будущих друзей!  
Каждый человек на земле
Чем-то на других так похож.
Ну а если бы он был 
Совершенно иной
С ним никто бы не дружил
Как мы дружим с тобой
Но каждый человек на земле
Все же на других так похож.
Потому то и не счесть 
На планете моей
Самых личных,
Симпатичных,
Закадычных
Будущих друзей!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWFN1p2_gd0  * Крестики-Нолики* 
сл. М.Матусовкого
муз. В Баснера. 
Поёт Таисия Калинченко 
Мальчик с нашей улицы
С девочкой играл
На асфальте крестики
Мелом рисовал
Шла над южнымм городом
Летняя пора
Крестики -нолики
Детская игра. 
Улетел развеялся
Пароходный дым
Взрослой стала  девочка
Мальчик стал большим
Бродит он под окнами
С ночи до утра
Крестики -нолики
Детская игра. 
Вот и вся история
Нет в ней ничего
Ждет ли снова девочка
Друга своего?
Гонит в море парусник
Дальние ветра
Крестики -нолики
Детская игра. 
По знакомым улочкам
Узким и крутым
Шла другая девочка
Мальчик стал другим
Надпись полустертая
Посреди двора
Крестики -нолики
Детская игра.

----------


## Roza

Послушала некоторые песни, почему-то вспомнилась эта:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=injSNBG4duw 
Композитор: Александр Маршал
Автор: Александр Маршал
Исполнитель: Александр Маршал  *Ливень* 
В небе звёзды несутся клином, а за ними течёт река,
Уплывают вслед за ними дни и ночи и облака.
Люди мимо меня проходят, только ты до конца со мной,
Солнце с нас глаза не сводит, перешёптываясь с луной. 
Лей, ливень не жалей,
Вылей всё скорей, чтобы к утру просохло.
Лей, ветром окна бей,
Я скажу тебе: Всё не так уж плохо! 
Всё приходит из ниоткуда и скрывается в никуда,
Но единственное чудо то, что ты со мной всегда.
Я забуду, что было в моде и не вспомню ни снег, ни зной,
Пусть всё мимо, пусть проходит, если ты до конца со мной. 
Лей, ливень не жалей,
Вылей всё скорей, чтобы к утру просохло.
Лей, ветром окна бей,
Я скажу тебе: Всё не так уж плохо! 
Время бьёт в стекло,
Ты скажи ему: Не жди...
Сколько лет прошло?!
Не важно, если жить любви! Жить любви! 
Лей, ливень не жалей,
Вылей всё скорей, чтобы к утру просохло.
Лей, ветром окна бей,
Я скажу тебе: Всё не так уж плохо! 
Лей, ливень не жалей,
Вылей всё скорей, чтобы к утру просохло.
Лей, ветром окна бей,
Я скажу тебе: Всё не так уж плохо!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *В переходе метро на Тверской...*
                Валерий Мищук 
В переходе метро на Тверской
Микроклимат весны городской,
А моя-то уже сорок первая,
Не девчонка, а женщина нервная
В переходе метро на Тверской. 
В переходе метро на Тверской
Мы в обнимку проходим с тоской,
И для нас, одиноких, играет труба,
Кину трешку, послушай, но только не плачь
В переходе метро на Тверской. 
Ну погладь по щеке, успокой
На прощание легкой рукой.
У счастливой любви не бывает потом,
И тепло, и светло, только все же не то
В переходе метро на Тверской. 
В переходе метро на Тверской
Микроклимат весны городской,
А моя, как беда, неизбежная,
Не девчонка, а женщина снежная
В переходе метро на Тверской. 
В переходе метро на Тверской
Микроклимат весны городской,
А моя-то уже сорок первая,
Не девчонка, а женщина нервная
В переходе метро на Тверской. 
В переходе метро на Тверской,
В переходе метро на Тверской,
В переходе метро на Тверской...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhxR5gvtIeQ  
Поёт *Марина Хлебникова*   *Осенний день.* 
Белый свет укроют облака
Осенним утром под ногами
Ковёр опавших листьев.
Первый снег растает на руках
И время быстрыми шагами
Идёт куда-то вдаль.
Сны приходят к нам издалека.
И всё, что было между нами
Нам будет только сниться.
Я смотрю на осень, а пока
Мой город скованный делами
Хранит мою печаль. 
День, осенний день
Несбывшихся желаний
И в окнах свет и поздний час.
И мы чего-то ждём.
И каждый раз осенний день
Приходит с опозданьем
И каждый раз скрывает нас
За снегом и дождём. 
Я открою окна на рассвет.
Я так хочу увидеть лето
Вдали за облаками.
Может, это правда, может, нет,
Но где-то там весенним светом
Летит моя мечта.
Первый снег растает на руках
И я ловлю осенний ветер
Холодными руками.
Белый свет укроют облака,
А что осталось без ответа
Заполнит пустота. 
День, осенний день
Несбывшихся желаний
И в окнах свет и поздний час.
И мы чего-то ждём.
И каждый раз осенний день
Приходит с опозданьем
И каждый раз скрывает нас
За снегом и дождём.
День, осенний день
Несбывшихся желаний
И в окнах свет и поздний час.
И мы чего-то ждём.
И каждый раз осенний день
Приходит с опозданьем
И каждый раз скрывает нас
За снегом и дождём.
И каждый раз скрывает нас
За снегом и дождём.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=303DsyPm95E  *Шнуров Сергей*  *Никого не жалко...* 
Все мы геpои фильмов пpо войнy
Или пpо пеpвый полёт на лyнy
Или пpо жизнь одиноких сеpдец
У каждого фильма свой конец. 
Hикого не жалко, никого
Hи тебя, ни меня, ни его
Hикого не жалко, никого
Hи тебя, ни меня, ни его. 
Hет дpyзей и нет пpиятелей
Hет вpагов и нет пpедателей
Многим из нас yже жить не хочется
Все мы дpочим или дpочимся

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfRkOEVEuiY   * Хлебникова Марина*  *Милый мой* 
Мечту не потрогать рукой
Она только крыльями машет
А я так хотела с тобой
Уехать отсюда подальше 
На несколько призрачных дней
Где всё бесконечно прекрасно
Где нет этих серых дождей
На меньшее я не согласна 
Милый из снов
Милый, любовь
Ходит по краю, боится разбиться
Жестоких боится слов 
Милый любя
Верю в тебя
И ни за какие богатства земные
Я не предам тебя 
А если её не поймать
Она никогда не вернётся
А мне так хотелось бы стать
Малюсеньким шариком солнца 
И рядом с тобою прожить
Чтоб жизнь не казалась напрасной
Мне просто хотелось любить
На меньшее я не согласна 
Милый из снов
Милый, любовь
Ходит по краю, боится разбиться
Жестоких боится слов 
Милый любя
Верю в тебя
И ни за какие богатства земные
Я не предам тебя

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrZjSwsHk1A   Роза Рымбаева "Любовь настала" Песня года - 1979   
Как много лет во мне любовь спала,
Мне это слово ни о чем не говорило,
Любовь таилась в глубине, она ждала,
И вот проснулась и глаза свои открыла.
Теперь пою не я - любовь поет,
И эта песня в мире эхом отдается. 
Любовь настала так, как утро настает,
Она одна во мне и плачет, и смеется.
И вся планета распахнулась для меня,
И эта радость будто солнце не остынет,
Не сможешь ты уйти от этого огня,
Не спрячешься, не скроешься,
Любовь тебя настигнет. 
И вся планета распахнулась для меня,
И эта радость будто солнце не остынет,
Не сможешь ты уйти от этого огня,
Не спрячешься, не скроешься,
Любовь тебя настигнет. 
И вся планета распахнулась для меня,
И эта радость будто солнце не остынет,
Не сможешь ты уйти от этого огня,
Не спрячешься, не скроешься,
Любовь тебя настигнет. 
Как много лет во мне любовь спала,
Мне это слово ни о чем не говорило,
Любовь таилась в глубине, она ждала,
И вот проснулась и глаза свои открыла.

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Юрий Антонов-Снегири*  SovMusic.ru -    *Снегири* 
Музыка: Евгений Жарковский 
Слова: Михаил Дудин    Это память опять, от зари до зари, Беспокойно листает страницы, И мне снятся всю ночь на снегу снегири, В белом инее, красные птицы.  Белый полдень стоит над Вороньей горой, Где оглохла зима от обстрела, Где на рваную землю, на снег голубой, Снегириная стая слетела.  От переднего края раскаты гремят, "Похоронки" доходят до тыла. Под Вороньей горою погибших солдат Снегириная стая накрыла.  Мне всё снятся военной поры пустыри, Где судьба нашей юности спета. И летят снегири, и летят снегири - Через память мою, до рассвета...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube -* Константин Никольский* - *В моей душе осадок зла* - 1992   
В моей душе осадок зла 
И счастья старого зола, 
И прежних радостей печаль. 
Лишь разум мой способен вдаль 
До горизонта протянуть 
Надежды рвущуюся нить 
И попытаться изменить 
Хоть что-нибудь.  
Пустые споры слов, 
Туман, дворцы и норы, свет и тьма. 
И облегченье лишь в одном - 
Стоять до смерти на своём. 
Ненужный хлам с души стряхнуть 
И старый страх прогнать из глаз, 
Из темноты на свет шагнуть, 
Как в первый раз.  
И в узелок опять связать 
Надежды порванную нить, 
И в сотый раз себе сказать, 
Что что-то можно изменить. 
И хоть не стоит свеч игра, 
Поверь опять, что победишь, 
В конечном счёте будет прав 
Тот, кто зажёг огонь добра.  
В моей душе осадок зла 
И счастья старого зола, 
И прежних радостей печаль. 
Лишь разум мой способен вдаль 
До горизонта протянуть 
Надежды рвущуюся нить, 
Ещё раз, может быть, рискнуть, 
Чтобы хоть что-то изменить 
Когда-нибудь.  
В моей душе осадок зла 
И счастья старого зола, 
И прежних радостей печаль. 
Лишь разум мой способен вдаль 
До горизонта протянуть 
Надежды рвущуюся нить 
И попытаться изменить 
Хоть что-нибудь.

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2087.08   
Песню на стихи *Вероники Тушновой* исполяет *Веста Солянина*  *Ты не любишь считать облака в синеве*. 
Ты не любишь ходить босиком по траве. 
Ты не любишь в полях паутин волокно, 
ты не любишь, чтоб в комнате настежь окно, 
чтобы настежь глаза, 
чтобы настежь душа, 
чтоб бродить не спеша и грешить не греша...  
Всё бывало иначе когда-то, давно. 
Много власти любовью мне было дано! 
Что же делать теперь? 
Помоги, научи. 
На замке твоя жизнь, 
потерялись ключи. 
А моя на исходе - улетают года. 
Неужели не встретимся никогда?

----------


## Lampada

*НЕ Я* 
Как могло так случиться, не знаю
В то, что я не с тобою, не верю
А вокруг серый дождь и снег
Это пришла осень ко мне
О тебе всё равно я мечтаю
Несмотря на обман и потерю
Как мальчишка, опять во сне
Жадно ищу, только там нет 
ПРИПЕВ 
Ни тебя, ни меня,
Ни тепла, ни огня,
С пустотой за окном
Ты за одно, но, но, но, но не я
Не я
Боль моя не твоя
Ты уже не моя
Я не твой и другой
С тобой давно, но, но, но, но не я
Не я 
Я отныне, как ветер – свободный
А зачем мне такая свобода,
Если стал я теперь один?
И сердце рвут чувства мои
Без тебя каждый день мой – холодный
И сегодня дурная погода
Одиночеством вновь казнит
Нет ничего, где нет любви

----------


## Lampada

Dm
Афиши сорвали, заклеили плакаты,
Gm
Сказали: "Дорогу, дорогу замело.
A
Артистов не будет, не будет акробатов,"
Сказали, "ребята, вам не повезло." 
Dm
Но мы-то знали, будут танцы.
D7 Gm
Кровь горяча. 
Dm
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы,
E7 A7 Dm D7
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча. 
Gm Dm
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы,
E7 A7 Dm
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча. 
Девчонки старались, накрашивали губы.
Поймите, девчонки, дорогу замело!
Но хочется счастья, но хочется на Кубу,
Туда, где всё это, туда, где тепло, 
Туда, где танцы, а танцы, танцы,
Кровь горяча. 
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы,
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча. 
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы,
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча. 
Артисты сказали: "Плевать нам на дорогу,
Мы на вертолёте к ребятам полетим,
Порадуем Таньку, порадуем Серёгу,
А после концерта - как люди посидим." 
Мы-то знали, будут танцы.
Кровь горяча. 
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы,
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча. 
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы,
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча. 
Мы любим танцы, танцы, танцы, танцы, танцы!
Ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча, ча-ча-ча.

----------


## Lampada

*Что ждет теперь других?* 
От лихой судьбы не убежать,
И неба край
Окрасится в кровавый цвет,
Вперед, не зная слова «нет». 
Не надо было нас вооружать,
Наверно в рай
Не пустят наш отряд –
Таких безоблачных ребят.
Дали нам задание – пустяк.
Держи, казак,
Пошире свой карман,
Почувствуй западню, капкан.
Отрубленное ухо и синяк,
И этот знак
Нас воодушевит
И несмотря на внешний вид. 
Бей тут уж наверняка,
Пусть идеал анархии останется в веках.
История сменит виток,
Останутся лишь кости и потемневший образок.
Может, кто вспомнит о нас,
И знамя наше было черным, как вороний глаз,
Не подадут нам руки,
Мы сделали свое, что ждет теперь других,
Что ждет теперь других. 
Точно наше дело - сторона,
Беги, дружок.
Тебя догонит пуля и веселый огонек.
Дамочка, колечко нам отдай,
С тебя должок.
Обратно сядь и рот закрой,
Тогда останешься живой. 
! Припев } 2 раза

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*В Подмосковье водятся лещи * сл.Э.Успенского
муз.В.Шаинского 
Солнце светит ярким светом
Над Москвою и вокруг
Почему же люди летом
Отправляются на юг? 
Припев: 
А под Москвою ловятся лещи,
Водятся грибы, ягоды, цветы
Лучше места даже не ищи
Только время зря потратитшь ты! 
А на юге - просто горе
И в тени плюс тридцать пять
Чтоб поплавать в синем море,
Надо очередь занять 
Припев. 
Укреляют наши нервы
Воздух средней полосы,
И картошка, и консервы,
И два круга колбасы. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

_     Детство ушло в даль  Музыка А. Островского,
слова Л. Ошанина 
Детство ушло в даль.
Детства чуть-чуть жаль.
Помню сердец стук
И смелость глаз, и робость рук.  Припев:
И все сбылось - и не сбылось.
Венком сомнений и надежд переплелось.
И счастья нет, и счастье ждет
У наших старых, наших маленьких ворот. 
Если б тебе знать,
Как нелегко ждать,
Ты б не терял дня -
Догнал меня, вернул меня. 
Припев. 
Слушай шагов звук, 
Двери входной стук,
Голос встречай мой -
Спешу к тебе, спешу домой!  
Припев_

----------


## Lampada

Зачем на склоне дня
Холодный дождь полил?
Ты целовал 
меня,
А на губах полынь.
Опять приходишь ты,
Но сердце зря стучит.
Завяли все цветы,
И лишь полынь горчит.
Горчит 
полынь-трава…
Теперь-то знаю я:
Полынь – твои слова!
Полынь – любовь 
твоя!
Полынь стеной растёт,
Стоит в полях теплынь.
Твой голос будто 
мёд,
А все равно полынь…
От той полынь-травы,
Ох, нету сладости,
А 
от людской молвы,
Ох, нету радости.
Полыни я нарву,
Себе гнездо 
совью.
И на полынь-траву
Полынь-слезу пролью.

----------


## Lampada

Подруги замужем давно,
А я о принце всё мечтаю.
Его я видела в кино,
А в жизни как найти - не знаю.
Чтоб не пил, не курил,
И цветы всегда дарил.
В дом зарплату отдавал,
Тёщу мамой называл.
Был к футболу равнодушен,
А в компании не скушен.
И к тому же чтобы он
И красив был, и умён. 
В газеты обращалась я,
И мне оттуда отвечали -
Бывают разными мужья,
Но вот такого не встречали.
Чтоб не пил, не курил,
И цветы всегда дарил.
В дом зарплату отдавал,
Тёщу мамой называл.
Был к футболу равнодушен,
А в компании не скушен.
И к тому же чтобы он
И красив был, и умён. 
Ждать буду терпеливо я,
Надежды всё же не теряя.
Того, кто влюбится в меня,
Уже сама я воспитаю.
Чтоб не пил, не курил,
И цветы всегда дарил.
В дом зарплату отдавал,
Тёщу мамой называл.
Был к футболу равнодушен,
А в компании не скушен.
И к тому же чтобы он
И красив был, и умён. 
Чтоб не пил, не курил,
И цветы всегда дарил.
В дом зарплату отдавал,
Тёщу мамой называл.
Был к футболу равнодушен,
А в компании не скушен.
И к тому же чтобы он
И красив был, и умён.

----------


## Lampada

Группа *Лесоповал  * Солист *- Сергей Куприк, з*аслуженный артист Украины 
Uploaded by *milfUA22* on Nov 12, 2011   * ЧЁРНЫЙ ВОРОН*  (А.Федорков - М.Танич) 
Мы не отплакали свое
По мертвым и опальным,
Еще кружится воронье,
Еще кружится воронье
В краю лесоповальном. 
ПРИПЕВ:
Черный ворон
Полетал по городам -
Кому пуля,
Кому - вечный Магадан!
Черный ворон -
Понятые у дверей,
Черный ворон -
Птица наших лагерей! 
И вождь народов со стекла
В кабине самосвала
В меня нацелил взор орла, 
В меня нацелил взор орла,
Как выстрел из подвала. 
Припев. 
И мы никак не разберем
Всю нашу безнадегу,
Пока я вру, ты врешь, мы вpeм, 
Пока я вру, ты врешь, мы вpeм
Себе, и всем, и богу. 
Припев. (2) 
Черный ворон -
Понятые у дверей,
Черный ворон -
Птица наших лагерей!
Мы не отплакали свое
По мертвым и опальным,
Еще кружится воронье,
Еще кружится воронье 
В краю лесоповальном.

----------


## Lampada

*Генералы песчаных карьеров*  
Uploaded by *TjomaOmsk* on Oct  9, 2007

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q2qXz-PM3Q  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXnY-w4z-s8        
Кубанский казачий хор   *Не для меня* 
/Казачий романс/ 
Не для меня придет весна,
Не для меня Дон разольется.
Там сердце девичье забьется
     С восторгом чувств – не для меня
     И сердце девичье забьется
     С восторгом чувств – не для меня 
     Не для меня цветут сады,
В долине роща расцветает,
Там соловей весну встречает,
Он будет петь не для меня. 
Не для меня журчат ручьи
     Текут алмазными струями,
Там дева с черными бровями,
Она растет не для меня. 
Не для меня цветут цветы,
Распустит роза цвет душистый
     Сорвешь цветок, а он завянет
     Такая жизнь не для меня. 
Не для меня придет Пасха,
За стол родня вся соберется
“Христос Воскрес” – из уст польется –
Такая жизнь не для меня. 
А для меня кусок свинца,
Он в тело белое вопьется
     И слезы горькие прольются
     Такая жизнь, брат, ждет меня.

----------


## Lampada

*Шел казак на побывку домой*.
Шел он лесом, дорогой прямой.
Обломилась доска,
Подвела казака,
Искупался в воде ледяной.	Он зашел на крутой бережок
	И костер над рекою разжег.
Мимо девушка шла
	И к нему подошла:
	"Что с тобою случилось, дружок?"
	Отвечал ей казак молодой:
	"Осетра я ловил над водой.
Буйна речка быстра,
Не поймал осетра,
Зачерпнул я воды сапогом". 
Говорила казачка ему:
	"Не коптись ты, казак, на дыму.
Уходить не спеши,
Сапоги просуши,
Разведем мы костер на дому". 
	Был казак тот еще молодой,
Да к тому же еще холостой.
Эх, дощечка-доска,
Подвела казака –
Не дошел он до дому весной.

----------


## Lampada

НАШИ ЛЮБИМЫЕ 
Не обижайте любимых упреками
Бойтесь казаться любимым жестокими
Очень ранимые
Очень ранимые
Наши любимые
Очень ранимые
Очень ранимые
 Наши любимые	 
Ради высокой любви вы обязаны
Помнить что с ними пожизненно связанны
Нитью незримою
Нитью незримою
Наши любимые
Нитью незримою
Нитью незримою
 Наши любимые	 
Пусть наша жизнь не течение плавное 
Только бы в ней было самое главное 
Сердцем хранимые 
Сердцем хранимые 
Наши любимые
Сердцем хранимые 
Сердцем хранимые 
Наши любимые 
Сердцем хранимые 
Сердцем хранимые 
Наши любимые
Сердцем хранимые 
Сердцем хранимые 
Наши любимые

----------


## Lampada

*Валерий Дайнеко - Рука в руке  *  _Разрешите Вашу руку, жаль, что нет свечей
При свечах хрусталь пылает ярче.
Не мешало б учесть, без таких мелочей
Всё иначе, всё иначе..._  _Рука в руке, мы танцуем вдвоём
Больше никого на целом свете.
Рука в руке, как поёт саксофон
Словно ветер задувает свечи._  _И шепчу я Вам в серёжку лёгкий комплемент,
Что томясь под стоны саксофона
Подходящий момент, чтобы мне здаться в плен
Глаз бездонных, глаз бездонных._  _Рука в руке, мы танцуем вдвоём
Больше никого на целом свете.
Рука в руке, как поёт саксофон
Словно ветер задувает свечи._  _Провожу я Вас до двери словно старый друг
И наступит долгое молчанье
Разомкнув этот круг Вы попросите вдруг
Чашку чая, чашку чая._  _Рука в руке, мы танцуем вдвоём
Больше никого на целом свете.
Рука в руке, как поёт саксофон
Словно ветер задувает свечи._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Уголок России * Музыка: Владимир Шаинский 
Слова: Екатерина Шевелёва   Простор небесный сизокрыл,
И тишина кругом.
Мне уголок России мил,
Мой добрый отчий дом.
Стою, не глядя на часы,
Берёзкам шлю привет.
Такой задумчивой красы
Другой на свете нет. 
Припев: (2 раза)
Уголок России - отчий дом,
Где туманы сини за окном,
Где твои, немного грустные,
И глаза, и песни русские. 
Проходят дни, бегут года,
И где-то там и тут
Шумят большие города,
Дороги вдаль зовут.
Но, сколько б ни было дорог
И беспокойных дней,
Всегда России уголок
Живёт в душе моей. 
Припев: (2 раза)    
1980

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by maxvol777 on Mar 4, 2012  *Горит огонь, горит, * Но что-то неможется, 
Что-то грустится мне, 
Что-то тревожится. 
То ли себя потерял, 
То ли раскис совсем. 
Что-то забыл, не узнал, 
Лодкою на мель сел. 
Горит огонь, горит
Искрами по ветру.
Да что-то не в лад, невпопад
Ночью и поутру.
Расправить ли плечи, сказать
Слово, полслова ли?
Или поехать, пойти, побежать
В гору, под гору ли? 
Горит огонь, горит 
Все думками горькими. 
Болит голова, болит 
К похмелью, 
к попойке ли. 
Да что я, черт побери, 
Чокнутый, сглазили? 
Где светлые думы мои? 
Пропали, завязли ли? 
Горит огонь, горит,
Не сходится с думами.
Да как кто-то в душе бередит
Рваными струнами.
Да, ладно, ребята, пустяк, 
Что было - запомнили. 
Прижмусь я поближе к костру 
Лицом и ладонями.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* VladimirMulti777* on Mar 3, 2012   *Краденое cчастье * 
Я сам не знаю до сих пор,
За что мне это, право слово,
Но я живу теперь как вор,
Укравший счастье у другого.
Она мне даже не жена -
Но перед нею я в ответе,
Всё потому что мне она -
Теперь дороже всех на свете. 
Припев:
Это женщина, которую люблю я очень,
Это женщина, которая мне снится ночью,
Это женщина, которая глядит с тревогой и мольбой.
Это женщина, которая подобна чуду,
Это женщина, которую я помнить буду,
Это женщина, которой никогда не стать моей судьбой. 
Дождь барабанит за стеклом,
А мне в такую ночь не спится,
Я был ничейным журавлём,
Она - в чужой руке синицей.
Она мне даже не жена,
Что будет дальше - не сказала,
Но на судьбе моей она 
Свой узелочек завязала... 
Припев. 
Ах, я не стал бы воровать.
Зачем мне краденое счастье?
Но как всё это оправдать,
Иль всё отринуть в одночасье?..
Она мне даже не жена,
Но где найти слова и силы,
Чтобы поверила она -
И от меня не уходила.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OwvXQQtNfw 
__________________________________________________  _____      
Uploaded by* valjusha07* on Mar 14, 2012  
Отрывок из документального фильма " Вологодский романс" (часть 4, 02:52)  
(Муз.А.Петрова Стихи Н.Рубцова)  *Отцветёт да поспеет*
На болоте морошка,—
Вот и кончилось лето, мой друг!
И опять он мелькает,
Листопад за окошком,
Тучи тёмные вьются вокруг... 
Заскрипели ворота,
Потемнели избушки,
Закачалась над омутом ель,
Слышен жалобный голос
Одинокой кукушки,
И не спит по ночам коростель. 
Над притихшей деревней
Скоро, скоро подружки
В облаках полетят с ветерком,
Выходя на дорогу,
Будут плакать старушки
И махать самолёту платком. 
Ах, я тоже желаю
На просторы вселенной!
Ах, я тоже на небо хочу!
Но в краю незнакомом
Будет грусть неизменной
По родному в окошке лучу. 
Жаль мне доброе поле,
Жаль простую избушку,
Жаль над омутом старую ель...
Что ж так жалобно плачет
На болоте кукушка?
Что ж не спит по ночам коростель?

----------


## Lampada

Мы с тобой давно дружили,
В клубы и кино ходили.
Девки, пацаны дразнили мужем и женой.
Вы что думайте, хотите,
Хоть дразните, хоть жените,
Только на уме у нас, как правило, одно. 
Ты налево, я направо,
Вот и все дела.
Ты налево, я направо,
Жизнь у нас такая, блин, ла ла ла-ла-ла-ла.
Ты налево, я направо,
Вот и все дела.
Ты налево, я направо,
Только по утрам болит обычно голова. 
Пролетают дни и годы, обмывают третьи роды,
Парень только на меня ни капли не похож.
Чернобровый, черноглазый - эй в кого такой зараза,
Здравствуйте мама, хрен вас разберешь.

----------


## Lampada

*Принцесса цирка  
Эй, гусар!*

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4070736.html

----------


## Lampada

Подруги замужем давно,
А я о принце все мечтаю.
Его я видела в кино,
А в жизни как найти - не знаю. 
Припев:
Чтоб не пил, не курил, и цветы всегда дарил,
В дом зарплату отдавал, тещу мамой называл.
Был к футболу равнодушен, а в компании не скучен,
И к тому же, чтобы он и красив был и умен. 
В газеты обращалась я
И мне оттуда отвечали,
Бывают разные мужья,
Но вот такого не встречали. 
Припев: 
Ждать буду терпеливо я
Надежды все же не теряя,
Того, кто влюбится в меня,
Уже сама я воспитаю.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DSD2xG3-A   *Молитва* 
Музыка - А*ндрей Петров*
Слова - Э*льдара Рязанова*
Исполняет - *Елена Камбурова* 
Господи, не охнуть, не вздохнуть,
Дни летят в метельной круговерти
Жизнь – тропинка от рожденья к смерти -
Смутный, скрытный, одинокий путь
Господи, не охнуть, не вздохнуть. 
Снег, и мы беседуем вдвоём
Как нам одолеть большую зиму
Одолеть её необходимо,
Чтобы вновь весной услышать гром
Господи, спасибо, что живём. 
Мы выходим вместе в снегопад
И четыре оттиска за нами
Отпечатанные башмаками 
Неотвязно следуя, следят
Господи, как ты метели рад. 
Где же наши первые следы?
Занесло начальную дорогу
Заметёт остаток понемногу
Милостью отзывчивой судьбы
Господи, спасибо за подмогу.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 5, 2012 by radamau   *Вечная любовь* 
(автор Денис Майданов) 
Если однажды горячее солнце
Станет холодным как утренний лед,
Если зима жарким летом вернется
И на песок белый снег упадет, 
Если беда, что ничем не измерить
Рухнет на землю, косою звеня
Я буду знать, всё равно, что ты веришь
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня
Я буду знать, всё равно что ты веришь
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня. 
Если друзья мои станут врагами
И в суете продадут за пятак,
Я буду грызть эту землю зубами
Я буду верить, что это не так. 
Если я буду оборван как дервиш
И стану жить всё на свете кленя
Я буду знать, всё равно, что ты веришь
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня
Я буду знать, всё равно что ты веришь
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня. 
Если погаснут далекие звезды,
Высохнет весь мировой океан,
Если спасать этот мир будет поздно
Он через час превратится в туман. 
Если уже в раскаленной пустыне,
В той, что когда-то, мы звали земля
Знаю, что сердце твое не остынет
Я буду знать что ты любишь меня
Знаю, что сердце твое не остынет
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня. 
И глядя ангелом с неба на землю
Выберу нам с тобой место в тепле,
Голосу сердце и разума внемля
Я упаду, но поближе к тебе. 
И через день возвратившись сиренью
Я обниму тебя кроной шумя
Ты будешь знать, что я твой добрый гений
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня
Ты будешь знать, что я твой добрый гений
Я буду знать, что ты любишь меня.

----------


## Lampada

Кто ошибется, кто угадает,
Разное счастье нам выпадает,
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Черное белым, белое черным. 
Мы выбираем, нас выбирают.
Как это часто не совпадает.
Я за тобою следую тенью,
Я привыкаю к несовпаденью. 
Я привыкаю я тебе рада,
Ты не узнаешь, да и не надо.
Ты не узнаешь и не поможешь:
Что не сложилось, вместе не сложишь. 
Счастье такая трудная штука:
То дальнозорко, то близоруко.
Часто простое кажется вздорным:
Черное белым, белое черным.

----------


## Lampada

* Субтитры *

----------


## Lampada

*Субтитры*

----------


## Lampada

*Субтитры*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Р.Киплинг и А.Айзенштат* 
- *Что есть человек!*
Владей собой среди толпы смятенной,
Тебя клянущей за смятенье всех,
Верь сам в себя наперекор вселенной,
И маловерным отпусти их грех;
Пусть час не пробил, жди, не уставая,
Пусть лгут лжецы, не снисходи до них;
Умей прощать и не кажись, прощая,
Великодушней и мудрей других. 
Умей мечтать, не став рабом мечтанья,
И мыслить, мысли не обожествив;
Равно встречай успех и поруганье,
He забывая, что их голос лжив;
Останься тих, когда твое же слово
Калечит плут, чтоб уловлять глупцов,
Когда вся жизнь разрушена и снова
Ты должен все воссоздавать c основ. 
Умей поставить в радостной надежде,
Ha карту все, что накопил c трудом,
Bce проиграть и нищим стать как прежде
И никогда не пожалеть o том,
Умей принудить сердце, нервы, тело
Тебе служить, когда в твоей груди
Уже давно все пусто, все сгорело
И только Воля говорит: "Иди!" 
Останься прост, беседуя c царями,
Будь честен, говоря c толпой;
Будь прям и тверд c врагами и друзьями,
Пусть все в свой час считаются c тобой;
Наполни смыслом каждое мгновенье
Часов и дней неуловимый бег, -
Тогда весь мир ты примешь как владенье
Тогда, мой сын, ты будешь Человек!

----------


## Arina

Градусы - Режиссер 
Я закрою за собою,
ты сказала "я не стою"
Я подброшу на удачу,
докурю и пойду дальше 
Не дождётесь, не заплачу,
если что, любой получит сдачи
Я в этом фильме - главный актёр,
я - сценарист в нём, я - режиссёр. 
Враг мой, бойся меня,
друг мой, не отрекайся от меня
Нелюбимая, прости меня,
любимая - люби меня. 
На минуту замечтаюсь,
не летаю, но пытаюсь
Упаду и поднимаюсь,
всё в порядке, оклемаюсь 
Не дождётесь, не заплачу,
если что, любой получит сдачи
Я в этом фильме - главный актёр,
я - сценарист в нём, я - режиссёр. 
Враг мой, бойся меня,
друг мой, не отрекайся от меня
Нелюбимая, прости меня,
любимая - люби меня.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 26, 2012 by *pustinnik50*  *Александра Стрельченко 
 Как не не любить мне эту землю* 
Музыка В. Левашов, слова В. Лазарев. 
Как не любить мне эту землю,
Где мне дано свой век прожить,
И эту синь, и эту зелень,
И тропку тайную во ржи! 
Мне хорошо в твоих раздольях,
Моя любовь, моя земля.
Крестьянка русская в ладонях
Весною нянчила тебя… 
Как не любить мне эту пашню,
Что битва кровью обожгла!
Как не забыть мне правду павших
Крестьян из нашего села! 
Земля, под грозами ты мокла,
Сквозь вьюги шла и ожила.
Скажи, а все ли сделать смог я,
Чтоб ты любить меня могла?.. 
Когда к тебе я припадаю
В суровой нежности своей,
В твоем тепле я вспоминаю 
Ладони матери моей.
Как не любить мне эту землю.  
1971

----------


## zxc

Почему́ так жесток снег, оставля́ет твои́ следы́
И по кру́гу заче́м бег и бежи́шь от меня́ ты
Не даёт до у́тра спать, снег раста́явший - он вода́
Ты одно́ лишь должна́ знать - я люблю́ тебя́ навсегда́
Не даёт до у́тра спать, снег раста́явший - он вода́
Ты одно́ лишь должна́ знать - я люблю́ тебя́ навсегда́ 
Почему́ голоса звёзд в полумра́ке едва́ слышны
Ве́тер слёзы дождя́ принёс, то́лько слёзы мне не нужны
Разучи́лся смотре́ть вдаль, разучи́лся счита́ть до ста
Разучи́лся люби́ть февра́ль, - он укра́л тебя́ навсегда́. 
Разучи́лся смотре́ть вдаль, разучи́лся счита́ть до ста
Разучи́лся люби́ть февра́ль, - он забра́л тебя́ навсегда́. 
Расстаю́тся, когда́ ложь, засыпа́ют, когда́ тьма
И по те́лу, когда́ дрожь - разреша́ют своди́ть с ума́
Е́сли хо́чешь идти́ - иди́, е́сли хо́чешь забы́ть - забу́дь
То́лько знай, что в конце́ пути́ никого́ уже не верну́ть 
Е́сли хо́чешь идти́ - иди́, е́сли хо́чешь забы́ть - забу́дь
То́лько знай, что в конце́ пути́ никого́ уже не верну́ть 
Е́сли хо́чешь идти́ - иди́, е́сли хо́чешь забы́ть - забу́дь
То́лько знай, что в конце́ пути́ никогда́ уже не верну́ть 
То́лько знай, что в конце́ пути́ никого́ уже не верну́ть. 
In the original song it went в конце ничего уже не вернуть, then никого, then никогда, then никого again as the last line, but in this version she replaces ничего with никого.  Not sure whether this was intentional or not, but I found the original to sound more poetic. 
(Note: Some of the verb endings might be off (e.g. разучился should end with лась ), but I'm too lazy to go back and change just the lines she sang...)

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 22, 2012 by gondaland !
Музыка - Елена, поёт Наташа Паюнен, стихи Рафаил Маргулис, аранжировка Сергей и Елена Зудины.  *А вы любили синие цветы,*
Искрившиеся утром на поляне,
Цветы без узнаванья, без названья,
Упавшие с небесной высоты? 
Вам не казалось странным, что они
Наполнены надеждой неземною,
Не переносят холода и зноя
И издали похожи на огни? 
Вы трогали рукою лепестки,
Упругие в невинности весенней,
И в этот миг не ведали сомнений,
От грешного безумья далеки. 
Тогда лишь были помыслы чисты
И тело отрешалось от желаний,
Когда на неугаданной поляне
Вы целовали синие цветы.
( Р.Маргулис )

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 1, 2012 by pustinnik50 Из к/ф "Случай в аэропорту". 1987 г. 
 Музыка Г. Александров, слова Н. Олев.  
Павел Смеян (за кадром) 
Две любви 
Посреди большой Земли у судьбы на перевале 
Повстречались две любви, и друг друга не узнали. 
У одной любви всегда – майский день и птичье пенье, 
У другой любви – беда и плохое настроенье.  
Две любви, две любви 
Стать любовью не смогли, 
Виноваты в этом только мы одни. 
Две любви, две любви, 
Хоть зови, хоть не зови, 
В многолюдье улиц просто разминулись, 
Разминулись наши две любви.  
Им бы заглянуть в глаза, одарить друг друга счастьем. 
«Добрый день!», - одной сказать, а другой ответить: «Здравствуй!» 
Нужен был им только миг, лишь полслова, четверть взгляда, 
У судьбы есть свой час-пик, быть к нему готовым надо.  
Две любви, две любви 
Стать любовью не смогли, 
Виноваты в этом только мы одни. 
Две любви, две любви, 
Хоть зови, хоть не зови, 
В многолюдье улиц просто разминулись, 
Разминулись наши две любви.  
Та, которая легка, позабыла встречу эту, 
За другой теперь тоска вслед таскается по свету. 
Посреди большой Земли у судьбы на перевале 
Повстречались две любви, и друг друга не узнали.  
Две любви, две любви 
Стать любовью не смогли, 
Виноваты в этом только мы одни. 
Две любви, две любви, 
Хоть зови, хоть не зови, 
В многолюдье улиц просто разминулись, 
Разминулись наши две любви.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 1, 2012 by *pustinnik50* Из к/ф "Белые росы". 1983 г.
Музыка Я. Френкель, слова М. Танич.   Николай Караченцов 
Страдания  Я ходил по белу свету, знался с умными людьми,
Счастье есть, и счастья нету, есть любовь, и нет любви.
Уж я к ней и так и этак, со словами и без слов,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров. 
Вроде гляну, все в порядке, а выходит ерунда
Уместились на трехрядке все страданья в три ряда.
Уж я к ней и так и этак, со словами и без слов,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров. 
Все бы ты гармошка пела, переборами звеня,
А кому какое дело, что на сердце у меня.
Уж я к ней и так и этак, со словами и без слов,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров. 
Ни хозяйки, ни усадьбы до чего же не везет,
У людей сплошные свадьбы, у меня сплошной развод.
Уж я к ней и так и этак, со словами и без слов,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров,
Обломал не мало веток, наломал не мало дров.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 3, 2012 by* pustinnik50* 
Музыка Я. Френкель, слова И. Шкляревский   *Нани Брегвадзе   Осень прислала мне письма* 
Осень стоит за рекою.
Ящик почтовый открою,-
Выпадут жёлтые листья.
Осень прислала мне письма. 
Осень стоит у порога.
Сердце кольнула тревога.
Все мы в делах закружились,
Письма писать разучились. 
Чей-то отец одинокий
в домике возле дороги
ящик пустой открывает.
Жёлтый листок выпадает... 
В сумерках долгой разлуки
матери слабые руки
ящик открыли почтовый...
что ей звонки и обновы?  
В пору такую, бывало,
в школу тебя провожала,
чтобы писать научился, 
и на слова не скупился... 
Как ты еще пожалеешь...
Ты ещё сам постареешь.
С тихим шуршаньем и звоном
осень придёт почтальоном

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 10, 2012 by *pustinnik50*  Музыка С. Пожлаков, слова Р. Амусина.  
Человек был тише ночи,
Человек был проще неба,
Только был он добрым очень,
Никогда жестоким не был.  _Он ходил от звезды к звезде,
Зажигал от звезды звезду,
Он ходил от беды к беде
И гасил за бедой беду.
Он ходил от цветка к цветку,
Зажигал от цветка цветок,
У ночей отбирал тоску,
Чтобы ты тосковать не мог.
Больше он ничего не умел,
Больше он ничего не хотел._ 
Человек был словно лучик,
Словно солнечный осколок,
Он хотел, чтоб стало лучше,
Чтобы грустный стал веселым.  _Он ходил от звезды к звезде,
Зажигал от звезды звезду,
Он ходил от беды к беде
И гасил за бедой беду. 
Он ходил от цветка к цветку,
Зажигал от цветка цветок,
У ночей отбирал тоску,
Чтобы ты тосковать не мог.
Больше он ничего не умел,
Больше он ничего не хотел._ 
От его незлого смеха
Сколько раз светлели лица...
Но убили человека
В сорок первом, на границе. 
Но опять от звезды звезду
В синеве кто-то вновь зажег
И опять за бедой беду
Человек погасить помог.
Он идет от цветка к цветку
Зажигать от цветка цветок,
У ночей отбирать тоску,
Чтобы ты тосковать не мог.
Так пошла от тропы тропа,
Так зажглась от судьбы судьба. 
Так зажглась от судьбы судьба.
От судьбы судьба.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 15, 2012 by Matusovskiy  *Прощаться рано...* 
Музыка: В. Баснер

----------


## Lampada

http://www.agranovsky.ru/history/roo...s/1_lyubit.mp3   
ЛЮБИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА...   Любить человека с отважной душой - 
Это значит немало страдать. 
Сегодня живой он, и завтра живой, 
А вот послезавтра - как знать... 
Сегодня живой и завтра живой, 
Послезавтра, как знать.  
Летят самолёты, гудят теплоходы , 
Тебе же - надеяться... ждать... 
Сегодня придёт он и завтра придёт, 
А вот послезавтра - как знать... 
Послезавтра, как знать.  
И если такого на грех ты полюбишь, 
Спеши ему сразу сказать: 
Сегодня успеешь, и завтра успеешь. 
А вот послезавтра - как знать... 
Послезавтра - как знать..  
Любить человека с отважной душой - 
Это значит немало страдать. 
Сегодня живой он, и завтра живой, 
А вот послезавтра - как знать... 
Сегодня живой и завтра живой, 
Послезавтра, как знать.  
Инна Анат. Гофф (вариант текста А. Аграновского)

----------


## Lampada

*Елена Камбурова - Зелёная карета*      
Uploaded by *haimom1234* on May 1, 2011  
Pictures by *Pablo Tapia*

----------


## Lampada

Простите, Женщины Мои — Небо — слушать бесплатно, текст песни — MOSKVA.FM  
Простите женщины, которыми любим…
Простите те, которых бросил так некстати,
Которым был необходим,
И те, кого прошёл не глядя.
Простите время нерастраченной любви,
Простите песни, не написанные всуе.
И горечь наших поцелуев
Простите женщины мои,
Простите женщины мои. 
Простите Света, Катерина, Натали.
Простите те, чьи имена,  увы, забылись.
В моём вы сердце сохранились
Картинами Великого Дали.
И вы останетесь без времени со мной
Бродягой, странником,  зовите, как хотите.
Я рядом  - только позовите…
И обретёт душа покой,
И сердце обретёт покой. 
Как перед Господом, пред вами каюсь я, 
Как перед образом "Мадонны" я робею.
Но ни о чём я не жалею,
И не жалейте вы меня. 
Я в сотый раз у вас прощения прошу
У дорогих, любимых, близких и не только…
У той, кому кричали горько,
У той,  к которой ухожу,
У той, к которой ухожу.

----------


## Lampada

*Ноктюрн* 
Над головой луна молодая светится красотой.
Я прошу тебя не спорь с ней, недостойной. 
Там в вышине слоняются звёзды, но нам что до них с тобой.
Здесь земля и есть здесь лишь моя любовь. 
Я буду петь о ней. Я буду петь о ней. 
Нежные пальцы больше расскажут тысячи сонных лун.
Я прошу тебя: не тронь неверных струн. 
Годы, сгорая, нам не оставят даже печальных снов.
Нам нельзя сказать сейчас неверных слов.

----------


## Lampada

*Александр Иванов* 
Welсome to Amsterdam 
Несколько потрёпанных купюр, авансом за билет
Зазвенел бумажник "от кутюр" остатками монет
И расчёт сегодня прост и строг, выгоднее был бы автостоп
По Старому Свету бросок 
Полетит экспресс на континент по рельсам и делам
Воскрешает время силуэт письмом по проводам
И нажали пальцы на стоп-кран, завершая рейс на Амстердам,
Отдав эстафету годам 
ПРИПЕВ:
Смятая постель и ночной отель
Страсти звуки за окном
В кафе-шопе за углом
Терпкий аромат, и пронзает взгляд
Томных глаз из застеклённых рам
Welсome to Amsterdam 
В джинсах и поношенном пальто с перрона на вокзал
Чашка кофе в маленьком "бистро" и редкие слова
Люди улыбаются в ответ, мой запас английского "на нет"
Сведён, как число сигарет 
Как часы на башне городской забили в унисон
Стрелку музыканты у дверей в музей "Мадам Тюссо"
Но, прервав беседу на борту лайнера, стоявшего в порту,
Погоны сломали мечту. 
ПРИПЕВ

----------


## Lampada

*Оранжевое Солнце*   Всё, о чем ты думаешь,
Всё, о чем ты думаешь -
Я знаю тоже, я об этом думаю,
Что все расстояния, мысли и желания
Когда-нибудь кончатся и уйдет сознание.
Страх плохо пряча за смехом и гримасами
Мы в жизни остаемся красивыми и разными.
Ничего не бойся - там шире все границы,
Ты просто станешь птицей. 
Припев:
А знаешь там не страшно,
Я думаю не страшно,
Но как быть может страшно в стране наших снов?
Там есть, конечно, солнце - оранжевое солнце
Гуляет по проспектам больших городов,
А мы сидим на крыше
Кто выше, а кто ниже
Друг друга обнимая мохнатым крылом.
Взгрустнулось мне быть может,
Но думай о хорошем -
Это всё потом...  
Всё, всё меняется, просто растворяется и в закоулках вечности теряется.
И кто-то в этой скачке, в этом вечном стремени
Станет, увы, простым осколком времени,
Но если повезет нам, станем мы Ньютонами
Кто-то Паганини, кто Наполеонами
Так что не прячь желаний и амбиций,
Ты просто станешь птицей. 
Припев:
А знаешь, там не страшно,
Я думаю не страшно,
Но как быть может страшно в стране наших снов?
Там есть, конечно, солнце - оранжевое солнце
Гуляет по проспектам больших городов,
А мы сидим на крыше
Кто выше, а кто ниже
Друг друга обнимая мохнатым крылом.
Взгрустнулось мне быть может,
Но думай о хорошем -
Это всё потом... 
А знаешь, там не страшно,
Я думаю не страшно,
Но как быть может страшно в стране наших снов?
Там есть, конечно, солнце - оранжевое солнце
Гуляет по проспектам больших городов,
А мы сидим на крыше
Кто выше, а кто ниже
Друг друга обнимая мохнатым крылом.
Взгрустнулось мне быть может,
Но думай о хорошем -
Это всё потом...

----------


## Lampada

*Я ТЕБЯ РИСУЮ* Фонтан и сквер — напротив окна, 
Ты вновь сюда приходишь одна. 
В окне — будто в раме ты. 
Рисую я вновь тебя. 
А рядом с тобой себя, 
Чтоб ты не была одна. 
И ты не одна.  
Я рисую, я тебя рисую, я тебя рисую 
 							Сидя у окна. 
Я тоскую, по тебе тоскую, 
Если бы ты это только знать могла. 
Весь мой дом портретами увешан, 
Без тебя теперь мне не прожить и дня,
Смотришь ты — то весело, то нежно 
 							С каждого портрета смотришь на меня. 
Пусть образ твой хранят года. 
Теперь со мной ты навсегда. 
Ты навсегда.  
Ты всё поймешь, увидев мой дом, 
Где я всегда с тобою вдвоем. 
На этой стене и той 
 							Портреты висят твои. 
И каждый рисунок мой — 
Признанье тебе в любви...  
Я рисую, я тебя рисую, я тебя рисую 
 							Сидя у окна. 
Я тоскую, по тебе тоскую, 
Если бы ты это только знать могла. 
Весь мой дом портретами увешан, 
Без тебя теперь мне не прожить и дня,
Смотришь ты — то весело, то нежно 
 							С каждого портрета смотришь на меня. 
Пусть образ твой хранят года. 
Теперь со мной ты навсегда. 
Ты навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

Только въется снежок -> Runetmusic.ru   
| Долишний Олег |   *Только въётся снежок.*  
Стукнет ветер в окошко,
Скрипнет снег у порожка -
Снова чудится старой - это сынок
Сердце верит - не верит
Кто там ходит за дверью
Никого, только вьется снежок. 
Помнит мать, как бывало
Сыну всё отдавала
Сколько ей приходилось ночек не спать
Что такое случилось?
Что же с ним приключилось?
Перестал даже письма писать. 
Старой много не надо,
Только он ей отрада.
Знать бы только, что милый жив и здоров
Неужель не услышит?
Неужель не напишет?
Не придёт под родительский кров. 
Шумно в доме соседей -
В гости съехались дети
Может, к ней в этот вечер стукнет сынок
Сердце верит - не верит
Кто там ходит за дверью?
Никого - только вьётся снежок.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Published on Jun 15, 2013 by* pustinnik50  
Поёт *Эмиль Горовец   
Смоленский мальчишка* Сейчас по Нью-Йорку холодному,
А может быть, по Лондону,
А может, по Мюнхену бродит он,
Смоленский мальчишка Иван.
Войной от России отринутый,
Слоняется по миру он,
Пока ещё веря заученным,
Чужим, иностранным словам. 
Семья у мальчишки в Смоленске была,
Её в сорок первом война отняла,
И дом разломала,
И детство украла,
Взамен не дала ничего...
Давно на чужбину заброшенный,
Всё бродит он, всё бродит он,
И знает одно лишь о Родине -
Что Родины нет у него. 
Ненастными днями, ночами ли,
Он горбится в молчании.
Кто знает, о чём размышляет он,
Смоленский мальчишка Иван?..
За годы скитаний измученный,
Издёрганный, приученный
При встрече здороваться левою,
А правую руку - в карман... 
Когда-то в Смоленске он в прятки играл,
Пел песни и марки в альбом собирал,
Он помнит немножко
Ветлу под окошком,
И думает вновь - для чего?..
Давно на чужбину заброшенный,
Всё бродит он, всё бродит он,
И знает одно лишь о Родине -
Что Родины нет у него. 
Сейчас по Нью-Йорку холодному,
А может быть, по Лондону,
А может, по Мюнхену бродит он,
Смоленский мальчишка Иван.
Глядит он на небо недоброе,
И думает о доме он,
И верит всё меньше заученным,
Чужим, иностранным словам. 
Рекламы в глаза ему плещут огнём,
Но видит мальчишка ветлу под окном,
Смоленской весною -
Себя под ветлою,
И рядом - отца своего...
Давно на чужбину заброшенный,
Пусть бродит он, пусть бродит он,
Всё больше тоскуя по Родине,
А Родина есть у него!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

В исполнении Ирины Суриной. 
______________________________________ 
В исполнении безвременно ушедшей Натальи Платицыной здесь: Разные песни  (тексты, МП3)

----------


## Lampada

*Кукуруза - С Богом, Милый Мой*С Богом, милый мой,
Вот ты и прощаешься со мной, со мной
Со мной осталась боль моя 
Подружка сердобольная 
И что же тут поделаешь опять она со мной 
Со мной 
С Богом, милый мой,
Ты ведь возвращаешься домой, домой
А мне тоска печальная 
И суета вокзальная 
И что же тут поделаешь 
достануться одной, 
Одной 
Знай, только знай, 
Что у каждой нашей встречи острый край
Мне сегодня снова глаз твоих тепло
Заслонит вагонное стекло 
С Богом, милый мой,
Видно так назначенно судьбой, судьбой
Как ленточка что кажется
Вьётся да не вяжется 
Она вовсю куражится
Смеётся надо мной 
Надо мной 
С Богом милый мой,
вот и ты прощаешься со мной, со мной
Со мной осталась боль моя 
Подружка сердобольная 
И что же тут поделаешь 
Опять она со мной 
Со мной 
Знай, только знай, 
Что у каждой нашей встречи острый край
Мне сегодня снова глаз твоих тепло
Заслонит вагонное стекло

----------


## Lampada

песня Ирины Суриной на стихи Елены Исаевой 
 "Молитва"   Вижу, рвутся незримые нити,
Не летай высоко - поделом...
Их случайно мой Ангел Хранитель
Зацепил, пролетая крылом.
Их случайно мой Ангел Хранитель
Зацепил, пролетая крылом. 
Где-то вдруг обрывается скерцо,
В облаках произносится - «Ах!»
Это падает, падает сердце,
Белый Ангел мой в чёрных тонах.
Это падает, падает сердце,
Белый Ангел мой в чёрных тонах. 
Я последнему трепету внемлю,
Приближаются лес и цветы...
Не роняй меня с неба на землю
С невозможной твоей высоты.
Не роняй меня с неба на землю
С невозможной твоей высоты. 
Вижу, рвутся незримые нити,
Не летай высоко - поделом...
Их случайно мой Ангел Хранитель
Зацепил, пролетая крылом.
Их случайно мой Ангел Хранитель
Зацепил, пролетая крылом.

----------


## Lampada

Слова: С. Трофимов 
Музыка: С. Трофимов   
Ты мой свет, но я тебе не верю.
В храме нераскаянной души
Заперты окованные двери,
Только ангел мечется в тиши. 
Слишком много до неба ступеней.
И когда я к богу шел, как мог,
Ты считала все мои паденья,
Сберегая стройность белых ног. 
Ты мой свет, но я тебе не верю.
В пламени мерцающих свечей
Свет небесный, нами был потерян
Средь неисчислимых мелочей. 
И когда я пьяный и безбожный,
Резал вены погнутым крестом
Ты боялась влезть неосторожно
В кровь мою нарядным рукавом. 
Ты мой свет, но я тебе не верю.
В храме нераскаянной души
Закрыты окованные двери.
Только ангел мечется в тиши…

----------


## Lampada

http://video.mail.ru/bk/pahomov_1981/2215/2223.html  
Запорошены  
Запорошены поля, зябко. 
Середина января… тряпкой 
Нависает над землей небо. 
Был ли в этой жизни я, не был?  
Телом здесь, а вот душой - где-то. 
Потерялся между тьмой, светом. 
А в России без креста – тяжко… 
И на утро не вода – бражка.  
Припев: 
Заскрипело небо ситцем рваным, 
Под ногами стынет полынья. 
И незаживающею раной 
Родина на сердце у меня.  
Ну, а к вечеру мороз круче. 
Ветер дунул и унес тучи. 
Засмотрелись на меня звезды… 
Неужели жить, любя, поздно?  
Припев

----------


## Lampada

Идут на север срока огромные Поет Зиновий Гердт &mdash; смотреть онлайн видео, бесплатно!   
Поёт *Зиновий Гердт*

----------


## pushvv

Что-то александр иванов череcчур уж гадко поет здесь (раньше не замечал, отчего то Оо)

----------


## Eledhwen

Ermitage — Russian Memories
Наиболее популярная музыка, переделанная в стиль Нью Эйдж. Очень интересно получилось. ))

----------


## Lampada

*Джемма Халид*  
шуточная песня "*Бережок*" 
А я по бережку иду, по голубому,
И купаю ножки белые в пруду
Ни друзей у меня нет, и ни знакомых -
Где же, где же друга милого найду?
Уж давно я в теле чувствую истому,
И давно уж перезрела моя грусть...
А я по бережку иду, по голубому,
Ну полюбите ж, полюбите ж, кто-нибудь! 
Мне не надо ни квартиры и ни денег,
И хомут мне обручальный ни к чему
Пусть он будет тунеядец и бездельник -
Без сомнения отдамся я ему.
На край света убегу за ним из дому,
И раскрою растревоженную грудь...
А я по бережку иду, по голубому,
Ну полюбите ж, полюбите ж, кто-нибудь!

----------


## wanja

Павел Дементьев *Паранойя *

----------


## wanja

*Ногу свело* *Хару Мамбуру*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Привет привет  привет привет  привет привет  привет, привет  привет привет  дапривет привет  привет привет  здоро-вались  двоем в купе  двоем в купе  а это СВ..  Ну да, СВ  Вдвоев в СВ  А в Св вдвоем  привет привет  привет привет  Ну как дела?  Да как то так  Да как то так?  Да, как то так...  Ну как то так?  Да как то так  ну..как то так?  ну так..Никак!  мм..  А ты то как?  А я никак.  ну как, ты как?  ну так..никак.  ну вот так "никак"?  ну как кто так...  ну как то так...  ну как то так...   По пидисят!  По пидисят!  По пидисят...  По пидисят!  ну да, ну да!  По пидисят...  Люблю, люблю  ::   Я - Николай!  чево чево?  Я - Николай!!!  Я очень рад  ::   Я очень рад...  Я тоже рад...  хм..На Вы на ты?  На ты, а ты?  И я на ты.  на ты, ты ты  ::   На Я я Я !  ну ты ты ты...  Я... Николай.  Я очень рад  ::   А ты куда?  А я туда..  Куда туда?  туда туда...  куда? куда?  Ну туда, куда?  Ну где туда?  Ну... там туда!  Ну где "ТУДА"??  ДА ТАМ ТУДА!  КУДА ТУДА?!?!  А...Караганда!  Ааа! Караганда!  Ну да, ну да...  Ну да..ну да...  караганда...А ты куда?  И я туда.  Куда туда?  Туда туда.  так куда "туда"?  Куда и ты!  А я куда?  КАраганда!  Аа..Караганда...  Ну да, туда...  Вот это да.  ВОт как то так...  НУ как то так...  как то так...   ПО ПИДИСЯТ!  о! По пидисят...!  ::   По пидисят.  по пидисят...  Жаль нету дам.  Да..Дам тут нет...  Да,жал, нет дам...  А как без дам...?  А как без дам?  Без дам никак.  Ну дам то нет!  Хотя без дам...  Что..без дам???  Ну так... без дам... :-[  Давай без дам?  давай без дам  ::   Давай без ДАМ???  Я дам без дам!  Ты даш без дам???  Я дам без дам!!!  :: )))  А..ты такой!  Какой такой?  Мм...такой такой.  НУ какой такой?  Такой...СЯЯкой  я не сякой!  сякой сякой  сякой сякой  сякой сякой?  ну да такой  ну да такой  тогда без дам?  тогда без дам  давай без дам  давай без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам  без дам

----------


## wanja

*Stop Narctoics*
Группа "Доктор Александров" 
Куранто парафини дара венто примавера,
Эта история произошла много лет тому назад пьянящею весной
Жёс ви ля ля дель кантри Педро тарантас.
С обычным парнем из русской деревни, которого звали просто Педро
Гаранто дамаджес фурту э па иль кабальеро,
Он страстно полюбил красивую девушку из соседней деревни
Жураго амбразиро же вре смокинг ганджибас.
Но боялся признаться ей, что влюблён  
 Магистро велемуро штангенциркуль членомеро,
Однажды ночью, когда он задумчиво возвращался с дискотеки
Фак оф май литл беби енд гуд-бай.
Его окликнул её приятный застенчивый голос
Шерше ля фам где много унд до херо,
Не проводишь ли ты меня до дома, ковбой, - спросила она
Пер аспера ад астра баю-бай.
Мои родители уехали на симпозиум и я боюсь ночевать одна  
 Хи гетс ин мени траблз кокаино,
И глупенький Педро с радостью согласился
Их бин я я фольксваген наркоман,
Пьянящий аромат любви со страшной силой ударил ему в голову
Енд хи воз вери-вери смол козлино,
На окрылённых ногах он последовал за своей возлюбленной
Хи дид пиф-паф фром хиз блек енд биг ган.
Стреляя сигареты Беломорканал у прохожих  
 Оу, Педро, оу, оу, оу, оу!
Глупенький-глупенький, Несчастный Педро
Ау, Педро, ау, ау, ау!!!
Он находился в зависимости от наркотиков, которые принимал постоянно  
 Ейнштурзенд, тотен хозен дер финале
Придя к ней домой, Педро скромно присел на кровать
Мейн херр цурюк ди шнелле хенде хох.
Красивая девушка, танцуя, медленно разделась и легла с ним рядом
Вей мейкед лав кум секси вагинале,
И они страстно любили друг друга всю ночь напролёт
Суппозиториа ин ректум, вау-ох.
А когда взошло солнце они уже ничего не могли делать  
 Бат естедей хиз лав рожать бамбино
А через девять месяцев девушка родила ребёночка
Синдромо даунито хромосом.
Славного, но с небольшими умственными отклонениями
Воз виноват проклянто кокаино,
Во всём были виноваты наркотики, которые принимал Педро
Стоп наркота, эфиро, хлороформ.
И как позже доказали эксперты - порвавшийся презерватив  
 Енд нау хи сорроу крайз - хиз импотенто,
Страшная кара постигла Педро - он ослеп
Хиз енг висит дер вниз енд не стоит.
Его веки закрылись и никогда больше не поднимались
Гудбай наркотикс, драгз ин ун моменто,
В порыве отчаянья Педро порвал с наркотиками
Но енг ди всё равно дер не стоит...
Но зрение к нему так и не вернулось  
 Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!

----------


## Suobig

You definitely should listen to this composition. 
Георгий Свиридов - Время, вперед!

----------


## Lampada

*Король и шут - Проклятый старый дом*

----------


## Lampada

*Воскресение. А. Сапунов* *- Не торопясь упасть* 
Dm Am Gm  *Не торопясь упасть*
Am Gm *Кружится пестрый лист*
Dm Gm *Бегают стрелки глаз*
Am Dm *По циферблатам лиц*  *И отмеряя путь
И назначая срок
Будто бы невзначай
Новый начни виток*
Bb7 *Снова натянут лук*
Dm sus2 *Снова взведен курок*
Bb7-5  *Новая нежность рук*
Dm Am Gm Am ] Dm Am Gm Am *Прежняя твердость строк* 
Солнечный счет часов
Снова считать начни
Явью счастливых снов
Светлыми станут дни 
Я наберу росы
Капли святой воды
Это твои часы
Время моей беды 
Это твои глаза
Из-за угла в висок
Переведи назад
Стрелки своих часов 
Ветер, сорвав листок
Бросит земле на грудь
Верю - назначен срок
Знаю - окончен путь 
Выпусти все из рук,
Падай, лети кружась,
Но замыкая круг
Не торопись упасть 
С новой строки не жаль
Новой начать строкой
Круче сверни спираль
Маятник тронь рукой

----------


## Lampada

*Арсений Тарковский 
муз. Дмитрия Черченко**Поэт*  _Жил на свете рыцарь бедный..._ 
Эту книгу мне когда-то
В коридоре Госиздата
Подарил один поэт;
Книга порвана, измята,
И в живых поэта нет. 
Говорили, что в обличье
У поэта нечто птичье
И египетское есть;
Было нощее величье
И задерганная честь. 
Как боялся он пространства
Коридоров! Постоянства
Кредиторов! Он, как дар,
В диком приступе жеманства
Принимал свой гонорар. 
Так елозит по экрану
С реверансами, как спьяну,
Старый клоун в котелке
И, как трезвый, прячет рану
Под жилеткой из пике. 
Оперенный рифмой парной,
Кончен подвиг календарный, -
Добрый путь тебе, прощай!
Здравствуй, праздник гонорарный,
Черный белый каравай! 
Гнутым словом забавлялся,
Птичьи клювом улыбался,
Встречных с лету брал в зажим,
Одиночества боялся
И стихи читал чужим. 
Так и надо жить поэту.
Я и сам сную по свету,
Одиночества боюсь,
В сотый раз за книгу эту
В одиночестве берусь. 
Там в стихах пейзажей мало,
Только бестолочь вокзала
И театра кутерьма,
Только люди как попало,
Рынок, очередь, тюрьма. 
Жизнь, должно быть, наболтала,
Наплела судьба сама. *
1963*

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Алиса Фрейдлих*  *Published on Jan 4, 2014 by* Hanka O.  *Белла Ахмадулина 
Цирк* 
Парам-пара, забыть пора
Все наши ссоры и придирки.
Мы все добры, как детвора,
Мы все дружны, пока мы в цирке. 
Ах, как умен вот этот слон,
Как чудеса неотвратимы,
Цирк любит нас, он в нас влюблен,
Пока мы в цирке - мы любимы. 
Недаром купол так высок,
Здесь столько блеска, столько риска,
И свой прозрачный голосок
Дарует вам одна артистка. 
Но все пройдет, увы-увы,
И будет только то, что будет,
Забудете артистку вы,
Зато она вас не забудет...

----------


## Lampada

*Валентина Дворянинова   Падает снег*  _Э.Вериго - Э.Вериго_ 
60-е Падает, падает снег, легкий, как сон, 
Чистый как белый лист, белый, как мел... 
Падает белый снег, ясный, как звон... 
Где же, скажи мне, снег, ты поседел? 
Был ты вчера лишь, снег, ранней росой, 
Был ты вчера лишь, снег, дальней звездой, 
Был ты вчера лишь, снег, - пух тополей, 
Что потерял ты на земле? 
И отвечает снег: 
- Был я росой, 
Пухом взлетал с ветвей я по утрам, 
И - повторяет снег - дальней звездой, 
Было это вчера, только вчера... 
Утром из дальних стран стужа пришла, 
Сбросила звезды вниз, росы сожгла, 
Ветви мои с утра скованы льдом - 
Вот я и стал январем. 
Падает, падает снег, чуткий, как взгляд, 
Падает белый снег, легкий, как смех, 
Падает снег, и светлей стала земля, 
Падает белый снег, падает снег... 
Был ты вчера лишь, снег, ранней росой, 
Был ты вчера лишь, снег, дальней звездой, 
Был ты вчера лишь, снег, - пух тополей, 
Стал ты теперь песней моей.

----------


## Lampada

*Лакмус -*    *Моря по колено*  Четыре дня прошло с тех пор Как на рассвете твой корабль покинул порт И всё трудней не верить снам Три дня бушует самый Тихий океан Зачем дразнить морских чертей Мы все устали ждать хороших новостей И с каждым днём сильнее шторм Покинув порт, ты навсегда покинул дом  Моря по колено Тому, кто под парусом Уходит с рассветом К другим берегам Четыре сирены Широты и градусы Моря по колено По грудь океан  Четыре дня - последний срок Сегодня утром для тебя почти истёк Ты мог судьбу водить за нос Но воет волком на луну твой верный пёс Всё будет так, как быть должно Твоя душа морской звездой легла на дно И твой корабль среди камней Уснул на кладбище погибших кораблей  Моря по колено Тому, кто под парусом Уходит с рассветом К другим берегам Четыре сирены Широты и градусы Моря по колено По грудь океан  Моря по колено Тому, кто под парусом Уходит с рассветом К другим берегам Четыре сирены Широты и градусы Моря по колено По грудь океан

----------


## Lampada

*Мария Пахоменко*    *Ким Рыжов*     *Чудо-кони *         Эх поля, поля бескрайние, безбрежные, снежные.
Эх зима, зима, сверкают елки синие, да, да, да инеем.
Запрягу коней во сбрую-серебряночку, в саночки.
А им лишь только свистни в чистом поле
Чудо кони, кони, кони, кони, кони кони. 
Эх летят, летят
Земли едва касаются, нравится,
Эх слепит, слезит
от ветра небывалого, шалого
Ах не зря, не зря
бубенчики навесила, весело
А это кто несется, птица что-ли,
В чистом поле, поле, поле, поле, поле, поле. 
Эх, стрелой, стрелой,
залетные родимые вымахнем,
Ах с подков летят
серебряные высверки, искорки,
Ах с души летят
печали позапрошлые, ложные
И никакие беды не догонят,
Чудо кони, кони, кони, кони, кони, кони..

----------


## Lampada

*Валентин Куба ღ 
От Одессы до Херсона*

----------


## Vladimir_S

Благодаря одному спортивному мероприятию, а конкретнее - его открытию, большое количество людей в мире открыли для себя песню невольниц "Улетай на крыльях ветра" из оперы Бородина "Князь Игорь" в современной обработке.
     В ролике песня исполняется по очереди двумя певицами, Натальей Морозовой и (с 4:25) Евгенией Сотниковой. 
Вот ссылка  - Beautiful Russia. Fly away on the wings of the wind♡ - YouTube

----------


## diogen_

Given unofficial restart of Cold War (v.2.0), it’s a golden opportunity to revive some of  its music heritage. 
Пока не поздно (Солнечному миру - да, да, да!):    
Russian lyrics and its English translation.  Текст песни Большой детский хор - Пока не поздно (Солнечному миру - да, да, да!) перевод, слова, lyrics

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о счастливой любви - Нина Пантелеева - With lyrics*

----------


## diogen_

Жанна Бичевская - Остров Крым 
Russian lyrics and parallel English translation: Текст песни Жанна Бичевская - Остров Крым перевод, слова, lyrics

----------


## diogen_

White Army, Black Baron - Music Video with subs.  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Красная_Армия_всех_сильней   ::

----------


## Lampada

Однажды 
Ирина Понаровская

----------


## Lampada

*Эмиль Горовец  
Всё повторится*

----------


## Lampada

*Карел Зих**Соловьиная роща*  
(Д. Тухманов - А. Поперечный)  
Там, где месяц сказку сторожит,
Где в зеленых дебрях ветер ропщет,
Роща соловьиная стоит,
Белая березовая роща. 
Там на тонких розовых ветвях,
В зарослях черемухи душистой,
Соловей российский, славный птах,
Открывает песнь свою со свистом. 
И с полей уносится печаль,
Из души уходит прочь тревога,
Впереди у жизни только даль,
Полная надежд людских дорога. 
И земля становится родней,
И сердцам понять друг друга проще,
Ты мне душу тронул, соловей,
Маленький волшебник белой рощи. 
И, совсем не ведая о том,
Ты нашел заветное мне что-то.
Эту песнь, да записать пером,
Что от журавлиного полета. 
И с полей уносится печаль,
Из души уходит прочь тревога,
Впереди у жизни только даль,
Полная надежд людских дорога. 
Там на тонких розовых ветвях,
В зарослях черемухи душистой,
Соловей российский, славный птах,
Открывает песнь свою со свистом. 
С этой песней так тревожно мне,
С этой песней так возможно счастье...
Много было песен на земле,
Только соловьиной не кончаться. 
И с полей уносится печаль,
Из души уходит прочь тревога,
Впереди у жизни только даль,
Полная надежд людских дорога. 
Впередиииииииииииииииииии  ии
у жизни только даль,
Полная надежд людских дорога.

----------


## Lampada

*Алиция Маевска**Как прекрасен этот мир*Музыка Д. Тухманова Слова В. Харитонова  Ты проснёшься на рассвете, Мы с тобою вместе встретим День рождения зари. Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри. Как прекрасен этот мир. Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри. Как прекрасен этот мир.  Ты не можешь не заметить, - Соловьи живут на свете И простые сизари. Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри.  Как прекрасен этот мир.  Ты взглянула – и минуты Остановлены как будто, Как росинки, их бери… Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри. Как прекрасен этот мир. Как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри.  Как прекрасен этот мир.  1972 г.

----------


## Lampada

*Нерейда Наранхо  
Ненаглядный мой*Постарею, побелею, Как земля зимой. Я тобой переболею, Ненаглядный мой. Я тобой перетоскую, — Переворошу, По тебе перетолкую, Что в себе ношу.  До небес и бездн достану, Время торопя, И совсем твоею стану — Только без тебя.  Мой товарищ стародавний, Суд мой и судьба, Я тобой перестрадаю, Чтоб найти себя. Я узнаю цену раю, Ад вкусив в раю. Я тобой переиграю Молодость свою.  Переходы, перегрузки, Долгий путь домой... Вспоминай меня без грусти, Ненаглядный мой.

----------


## Lampada

*Вологда**Письма, письма лично на почту ношу*Словно я роман с продолженьем пишу Знаю, знаю точно, где мой адресат В доме, где резной палисад  Где же моя темноглазая, где В Вологде-где-где-где в Вологде-где В доме, где резной палисад  Где же моя темноглазая, где В Вологде-где-где-где в Вологде-где В доме, где резной палисад  Шлю я, шлю я ей за пакетом пакет Только, только нет мне ни слова в ответ Значит, значит надо иметь ей ввиду Сам я за ответом приду  Чтоб ни случилось я к милой приду В Вологду-гду-гду-гду в Вологду-гду Сам я за ответом приду  Чтоб ни случилось я к милой приду В Вологду-гду-гду-гду в Вологду-гду Сам я за ответом приду  Вижу, вижу алые кисти рябин Вижу, вижу дом ее номер один Вижу, вижу сад со скамьей у ворот Город, где судьба меня ждет  Вот потому-то мила мне всегда Вологда-гда-гда-гда Вологда-гда Город, где судьба меня ждет  Вот потому-то мила мне всегда Вологда-гда-гда-гда Вологда-гда Город, где судьба меня ждет  Где же моя темноглазая, где В Вологде-где-где-где в Вологде-где В доме, где резной палисад  Где же моя темноглазая, где В Вологде-где-где-где в Вологде-где В доме, где резной палисад

----------


## Lampada

*Андрей Крамаренко - Хожу по прошлому  * стихи* Бориса Рыжего*  
Хожу по прошлому, брожу, как археолог. 
Наклейку, марку нахожу, стекла осколок. ... 
Тебя нетронутой, живой, вполне реальной, 
весь полон музыкою той вполне печальной.  
И проплывают облака, и скоро вечер, 
и тянется моя рука твоей навстречу.  
Но растворяются во мгле дворы и зданья.
И ты бледнеешь в темноте — мое созданье,   
то, кем я жил и кем я жив в эпохе дальней.
И все печальнее мотив, и все печальней.

----------


## diogen_

Фрагмент  концерта в Краматорске 12/05/2014 с участим “культового сепаратиста” Бабая))

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Лилия Гриценко  *ЖУРАВЛИ*  
Музыка В. Мурадели
Слова П. Барто 
Высоко летят над облаками
И курлычут журавли над нами.
Вдаль скользя по ветру легкой тенью,
Тают птицы в синеве осенней.  _Припев:_ 
В путь неближний провожать их выйдем, -
Им простор земли далёко виден:
Ленты рек, озер разливы…
«До свиданья, птицы, путь счастливый!» 
Клином в небо поднялись высоко, -
Вольным воля на пути широком, -
И летят не только днем, а ночью,
Видел кто-то не во сне – воочью.  _Припев._ 
В звездном свете от земли не близко,
Появились вдруг на лунном диске.
И мерцали, шевеля крылами,
Журавли над спящими полями.  _Припев._

----------


## wanja

*Снег*  
    Носков Н./ Чуланский А. 
    Запомни мир, каким он был
    Где сердцу ты любовь простил,
    Где закрываются глаза,
    Приходят снова сны, не понятные уму,
    заполнят светом пустоту
    Со вспышкой света поутру все исчезает 
    Медленно ночь улицы усыпляет
    И снится небу снег, снег, снег
    Зима за облаками
    Мечты твои чисты - я знаю
    Снег, снег, снег, летит с небес не тая,
    Ты рядом хочешь быть - я знаю 
    Мы души греем каждый год
    Уходит солнце в небосвод
    И удаляясь от звезды все станет белым
    Кристаллы снега упадут, они оставив, cвет зовут
    И я иду на белый суд и он сверкает 
    Медленно ночь улицы усыпляет
    И снится небу снег, снег, снег
    Зима за облаками
    Мечты твои чисты - я знаю
    Снег, снег, снег, летит с небес не тая,
    Ты рядом хочешь быть -
    я знаю, знаю, знаю, знаю 
    Часы остыли, боль ушла
    И от покоя тишина
    А где-то бред, а где-то дым,
    И мир когда-то был иным 
    Медленно ночь улицы усыпляет
    И снится небу снег, снег, снег
    Зима за облаками
    Мечты твои чисты - я знаю
    Снег, снег, снег, летит с небес не тая
    Ты рядом хочешь быть 
    Cнег, снег, снег
    Зима за облаками
    Мечты твои чисты - я знаю
    Снег, снег, снег, летит с небес не тая
    Ты рядом хочешь быть - я знаю

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Вероника Круглова*   *Город спит*  *Музыка А. Островского,
слова Л. Ошанина*  
Город весь окунулся во тьму
И тихонько вздыхает во сне.
И не спросит меня, почему
Так тревожно, томительно мне?  _Припев:_
Почему же я одна?
И висит надо мной тишина,
Где потухшие окна,
И где нету моего окна. 
Есть у города много огней,
Каждый чьей-то любовью зажжен...
Мой огонь, как узнать поскорей,
Где однажды засветится он?  _Припев._ 
Все мне снятся нескладные сны,
Все я словно куда-то лечу,
Чтобы легким крылом тишины
К твоему прикоснуться плечу.  _Припев._ 
Звуки гаснущих сильных шагов
Я ловлю в переулке пустом.
Доброй ночи тебе, складных снов,
Не забудь объявиться потом!  _Припев._

----------


## Lampada

Поёт  *Владимир Нечаев 
Ты не верь... (Попутная песня шофёров)* 
Музыка: Василий Соловьёв-Седой 
Слова: Соломон Фогельсон    Гляжу, как дорожная линия 
Уходит в безбрежный простор... 
С попутчицей милой в кабине я 
Сердечный веду разговор.  
Припев: 
Ты не верь, подруга моя, 
Что шофёры - ненадёжные друзья. 
Дальний рейс, дороги круты... 
Тут сердца и руки верные нужны!  
Нам грузы дают всевозможные, 
Решают людей доверять. 
Одна только ты, осторожная, 
Мне сердце боишься отдать.  
Припев.  
На вид мы не так привлекательны -
Простой, грубоватый народ. 
Но кто приглядится внимательно, 
Шофёрскую душу поймёт.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*Татьяна РУЗАВИНА, Сергей ТАЮШЕВ**
Осенняя мелодия*  
Слеза - осенних дней примета -
Росой холодной потекла.
И журавли уносят лето,
И журавли уносят лето,
Раскинув серые крыла. 
Звенит высокая тоска,
Необъяснимая словами.
Я не один пока я с вами:
Деревья, птицы, облака! 
Кружатся листья, как записки,
С какой-то грустью неземной.
Кто не терял друзей и близких,
Кто не терял друзей и близких,
Пусть посмеется надо мной. 
Звенит высокая тоска,
Необъяснимая словами.
Я не один пока я с вами:
Деревья, птицы, облака! 
Немало мы по белу свету
В исканьях радости кружим.
Порой для слез причины нету,
Порой для слез причины нету,
Но кто не плакал - тот не жил! 
И часто плачем мы невольно,
Когда дожди стучат в окно,
Не потому, что сердцу больно,
А потому, что есть оно. 
Звенит высокая тоска,
Необъяснимая словами.
Я не один пока я с вами:
Деревья, птицы, облака

----------


## Lampada

*Тамара Миансарова  Лебединая песня  * Стая лебедей по небу мчится,
И людей под облака маня,
Но и птице иногда приснятся
С детства сердцу милые края.
Всё, что в небе обнимают крылья, 
Отдают за долгий путь домой,
Даже, если в слой дорожной пыли
Падают усталой головой. 
А другие строй сомкнут и снова
Унесутся в дали, как года,
Непонятным лебединым словом
С другом распростившись навсегда.
В этом слове поднебесной(?) вестью(?)
Уместилась птичья жизнь и смерть
Люди называют это песней -
Той, что раз случается пропеть. 
И в какие б дали им ни мчаться,
Но остаться сердцем в том краю,
О котором весть считают счастьем -
Песню лебединую свою    * Лебединая песня* *
Лебединая песня*  Перевод 
Впервые встречается в одной из басен легендарного баснописца Древней Греции Эзопа (VI век до н. э.): «Говорят, что лебеди поют перед смертью». Поэт имел в виду легенду, согласно которой лебеди, эти непевчие, «молчащие» птицы, за несколько мгновений до смерти обретают голос, и это предсмертное пение лебедей удивительно красиво.  
Выражение использовал также известный древнегреческий драматург Эсхил (ок. 525—456 до н. э.) в своей трагедии «Агамемнон», героиня которой Клитемнестра сравнивает предсмертные слова Кассандры с криком лебедя-кликуна: «_Та, которая, подобно лебедю, пропела свою последнюю жалобную, смертную песню»._  
В Древнем Риме этот образ был также очень популярен: известный оратор Цицерон в своем сочинении «Об ораторе» так пишет о речи, которую произнес Лициний Красе за мгновение до своей смерти: «_Это было подобно лебединой песне»_.  
После Цицерона это словосочетание в общепринятом понимании — «лебединая песня» — стало устойчивым. \'  
Преданием о последней «песне» лебедя заинтересовался и известный немецкий ученый-натуралист Альфред Эдмунд Брем (1829—1884). В своем 6-томном труде «Жизнь животных» он приводит свидетельства других натуралистов о лебеде-кликуне: «_Голос его напоминает приятный звон серебряного колокола... Всё, что говорится о песне умирающего лебедя, вовсе не выдумки, так как последние вздохи смертельно раненного лебедя вырываются у него в виде песни_».  
И Брем резюмирует: «_По всем этим данным сказание о лебединой песне оказывается очень правдоподобным. Оно, очевидно, основано на действительности, но поэзия и сказки облекли ее в иную форму. Настоящим певцом умирающего лебедя назвать нельзя, но его последний вздох столь же мелодичен, как и всякий другой издаваемый им_» (А. Э. Брем, Жизнь животных, т. VI, СПб. 1894).  
Употребляется: как синоним шедевра, вершины творчества или иного яркого, значимого для человека поступка, совершенного им в конце своей профессиональной карьеры.  _ 
Энциклопедический словарь крылатых слов и выражений. — М.: «Локид-Пресс». Вадим Серов. 2003._  *Лебединая песня*
Выражение это употребляется в значении: последнее проявление таланта. Основанное на поверье, будто лебеди поют перед смертью, оно возникло еще в древности. Свидетельство об этом находится в одной из басен Эзопа (VI в. до н.э.): "_Говорят, что лебеди поют перед смертью_".

----------


## wanja

Звезда 
Одна звезда на небе голубом 
Живёт, не зная обо мне. 
За тридевять земель в краю чужом 
Ей одиноко в облачной стране. 
Но не жалея о судьбе ничуть, 
Она летит в неведомую даль, 
И свет её мой освещает путь 
И гонит прочь безвольную печаль. 
Кому нужна она, ей всё равно. 
Нет никого над ней - она вольна. 
И я, конечно, следую давно 
За ней одной, пока светла она. 
И даже если в небе без следа 
Ей суждено пропасть среди комет, 
Я стану утверждать, что где-то есть звезда, 
Я верить буду в негасимый свет.

----------


## Lampada

*Леонид Дербенев*     Куда же вы спешите         Высоко, высоко в небе светится звезда, 
А под нею, а под нею мчатся поезда. 
Вдаль по рельсам, бесконечно мчатся всё быстрей, 
Эй, куда, же вы спешите, эй! 
В чём причина, что случилось, кто виновен в том. 
Что земля не разучилась двигаться пешком. 
Лошадь больше не годится веку скоростей. 
Эй, куда, же вы спешите, эй! 
Что нам лето, что нам осень, что зари пожар, 
Если каждый день заносит нас на виражах. 
Мы забыли, как берёза смотрится в ручей, 
Эй, куда, же вы спешите, эй!  
Кроме плит аэродрома и шоссейных лент, 
Есть ещё над крышей дома медленный рассвет. 
Есть задумчивые флейты ласковых дождей, 
Эй, куда, же вы спешите, эй!  
Век событий и открытий дорог нам и мил, 
Но, постойте, посмотрите, как прекрасен мир. 
Мир с озерами и длинным кликом журавлей, 
Эй, куда, же вы спешите, эй!  
И одно мне, лишь одно мне, хочется суметь, 
Всю планету взять в ладони, взять и рассмотреть. 
И сказать толпе огромной, мчавшихся людей, 
Эй, куда, же вы спешите, эй!

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Елена Камбурова* 
Под небом голубым есть город золотой,  С прозрачными воротами и ясною звездой,  А в городе том сад, все травы да цветы,  Гуляют там животные невиданной красы:   Одно, как желтый огнегривый лев,  Другое вол, исполненный очей,  С ними золотой орел небесный,  Чей так светел взор незабываемый.   А в небе голубом горит одна звезда.  Она твоя, о, ангел мой, она твоя всегда.  Кто любит, тот любим, кто светел, тот и свят,  Пускай ведет звезда тебя дорогой в дивный сад.   Тебя там встретит огнегривый лев,  И синий вол, исполненный очей,  С ними золотой орел небесный,  Чей так светел взор незабываемый.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Елена Камбурова*  Музыка *Андрея Петрова*, слова *Эльдара Рязанова*  *Молитва*  Господи, ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть.  Дни летят, метели круговертят.  Жизнь — тропинка от рожденья к смерти,  Смутный, скрытный, одинокий путь.  Господи, ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть!   Снег, и мы беседуем вдвоём,  Как нам одолеть большую зиму,  Одолеть её необходимо,  Чтобы вновь весной услышать гром.  Господи, спасибо, что живём!   Мы выходим вместе в снегопад,  И четыре оттиска за нами,  Отпечатанные башмаками,  Неотвязно следуя,следят.  Господи, как ты метели рад!   Где же мои первые следы, —  Занесло начальную дорогу.  Заметёт остаток понемногу  Милостью отзывчивой судьбы.  Господи, спасибо за подмогу…

----------


## Lampada

Поёт* Елена Камбурова* 
Музыка - Дашкевич
Слова - Ким   *Не покидай, меня, весна!* Грозой и холодом минутным Меня напрасно не дразни Не покидай, меня, весна Сияй мне ярче с каждым утром Продлитесь вы, златые дни!.. Златые дни…  Продлись, продлись, мой дивный сон Тебя послало провиденье, Тебя так долго я ждала…. Ты так прекрасен и высок Что я не верю в пробужденье И лишь тобой душа жива!.. Душа жива…  Не покидай, меня, весна!.. Когда так радостно и нежно Поют ручьи и соловьи Не покидай, меня, весна, Не оставляй, меня, Надежда На чудо счастья и любви Не покидай!... …

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Валентин Никулин*   *Верую*   
Муз: Е.Стихин сл: Г. Поженян  
Как бы осень не бегала,  
Настигнет её зима, 
И в небе белая, белая
Закружится кутерьма. 
Зима никого не помилует, — 
Ни ласточек, ни луга,
И всё, что было малиновым, —
Всё заметут снега. 
Но как бы зима не жаловалась,
Настигнет её весна, 
И с неба на всех заждавшихся 
Обрушится голубизна. 
И вместе с малиновым вереском 
Оттает в реке звезда,-
Только бы нам не извериться,
Пока стоят холода. 
Под пытками и под пушками
Заклятьем всех широт
Сквозь почки любви набухшие
Зеленое пламя бьёт. 
И я в это утро вербное
Утратам свой счет веду.
Надеюсь, люблю и верую,
И жду тебя, жду тебя, жду.
Надеюсь, люблю и верую,
Надеюсь, люблю и верую…

----------


## Lampada

<em>
   
Поёт *Валентин Никулин * *Друг* _
Автор музыки:_* Оскар Фельцман* _Автор стихов:_* Роберт Рождественский*  
Без напыщенных фраз и братаний навеки,
Без объятий и шума вокруг,
Но один человек о другом человеке
Неспроста говорит: "Он - друг". 
"Да, - говорит, - Есть, - говорит, - Друг, - говорит, - Друг.
Да, - говорит, - Есть, - говорит, - Друг, - говорит, - Друг". 
И когда ты в беде, как в сраженьи неравном,
Так что вроде бы рушится жизнь.
Он приходит, твой друг, и становится рядом,
И тебе говорит: "Держись". 
"Верь, - говорит, - Я, - говорит, - Здесь, - говорит, - Здесь.
Верь, - говорит, - Я, - говорит, - Я здесь". 
Прямо в сердце врывается ветер упругий,
Налетел, просвистел, протрубил.
Только самое страшное если о друге,
О живом говорят: "Он был". 
"Вот, - говорят, - Друг, - говорят, - Был, - говорят, - Был.
Вот, - говорят, - Друг, - говорят, - Был". 
Без напыщенных фраз и братаний навеки.
Без объятий и шума вокруг,
Но один человек о другом человеке
Неспроста говорит: "Он - друг".

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Валентин Никулин   *Дерево-время* 
муз Ю. Саульский
сл. Изумруд Кулиева 
Скоро зима упадёт на притихшее поле.
Осень сгорела, дожди свои песни отпели.
Птицы на юг улетят из холодной неволи,
Крылья поднимут они, когда грянут метели. 
Крик их прощальный прозрачной слезинкой застынет,
Тихо из клюва на землю выпадет семя.
Семечко-семя, тебя мой сыночек поднимет,
В землю посадит; вырастет дерево-время. 
Вот по весне из далёких краёв самых южных,
Там, где у моря лоза виноградная зреет,
Птицы на север вернутся, над полем закружат,
А из-под талого снега росток зеленеет. 
Крик их приветный в ваш дом опустевший ворвётся,
И зазвенит озарённое небо над всеми.
Всё повторяется, всё на земле остаётся -
Наша любовь, эти птицы и дерево-время.

----------


## Lampada

*Надоело воевать - (песня из к/ф Бумбараш)  Поёт Валерий Золотухин*Наплевать, наплевать, надоело воевать, Ничего не знаю, моя хата с краю.  Моя хата маленька, печка да завалинка, Зато не казённая, а своя законная.  Ты Ерема, я Фома, ты мне слово, я те два, А бyмажечкy твою я махорочкой набью.  Ты народ и я народ, а мня дома милка ждёт, Уж я её родимyю приедy сагитирyю.  Слава тебе, Господи, настрелялся досыти, Для своей для милyшки чyток оставлю силyшки.  Наплевать, наплевать, надоело воевать, Были мы солдаты, а теперь до хаты.

----------


## Lampada

*Новелла Матвеева   
Страна Дельфиния*Набегают волны синие. Зелёные? Нет, синие. Как хамелеонов миллионы, Цвет меняя на ветру. Ласково цветёт глициния — Она нежнее инея... А где-то есть земля Дельфиния И город Кенгуру.  Это далеко! Ну что же?— Я туда уеду тоже. Ах ты, боже, ты мой боже, Что там будет без меня? Пальмы без меня засохнут, Розы без меня заглохнут, Птицы без меня замолкнут — Вот что будет без меня.  Да, но без меня в который раз Отплыло судно «Дикобраз». Как же я подобную беду Из памяти сотру? А вчера пришло, пришло, пришло Ко мне письмо, письмо, письмо Со штемпелем моей Дельфинии, Со штампом Кенгуру.  Белые конверты с почты Рвутся, как магнолий почки, Пахнут, как жасмин, но вот что Пишет мне родня: Пальмы без меня не сохнут, Розы без меня не глохнут, Птицы без меня не молкнут... Как же это без меня?  Набегают волны синие. Зелёные? Нет, синие. Набегают слезы горькие... Смахну, стряхну, сотру. Ласково цветёт глициния — Она нежнее инея... А где-то есть страна Дельфиния И город Кенгуру.

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Анофриев, Зоя Харабадзе  
Ты погоди* Музыка - П. Аедоницкий, слова - И. Шаферан.  Здесь каждый дом найдем,  Хоть глаза завяжи,  Где-то за тем углом  Детство вдаль бежит.   Ты погоди, погоди  Уходить навсегда,  Ты приводи, приводи, приводи  Нас сюда иногда.  Детство мое, постой,  Не спеши, погоди,  Дай мне ответ простой,  Что там впереди?   Что-то случилось вдруг  В этот день, в этот час,  Словно хороший друг  Покидает нас.   Будет спешить рассвет,  Будет снег, будет дождь,  Только прошедших лет  Больше не вернешь.   Ты погоди, погоди  Уходить навсегда,  Ты приводи, приводи, приводи  Нас сюда иногда.  Детство мое, постой,  Не спеши, погоди,  Дай мне ответ простой,  Что там впереди?   Детство мое, постой,  Не спеши, погоди,  Дай мне ответ простой,  Что там впереди?  Что там впереди?

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Анофриев (за кадром)  
Парни, повстречавшие войну*Музыка: Леонид Афанасьев Слова: Сергей Гребенников, Николай Добронравов  С поля, искалеченного взрывами
Навсегда уходят в тишину
Люди, что мечтали стать счастливыми,
Парни повстречавшие войну. 
Где-то там, за дымными закатами,
Этих дней раскаты не слышны,
Там шагают под руку с девчатами
Парни, не видавшие войны. 
Будут годы мчаться торопливые,
Будет много солнца и весны...
До чего ж вы будете счастливыми,
Девушки, не знавшие войны.    1963

----------


## plosheet

Сергей Бабкин & Сергей Савлук – Апрель 
Счастье в дым превращается скоро, а каким оно было желанным… 
По зелёным весны коридорам уплывает апрель долгожданный. 
До свидания, месяц мечтаний. Облик твой ни на чей не похожий. 
Я любить никогда не устану, но расстаться приходится тоже.  
Словно ангел светла невесомо, в платье, сшитом из шелка зари. 
На рассвете ты выйдешь из дома, плотно в прошлое дверь затворив… 
И былое уже не вернётся в час рождения нового дня, 
По лучам восходящего солнца, улыбаясь, уйдёшь от меня.  
Вот шагов твоих больше не слышно, слился с небом родной силуэт… 
Буду ждать я, когда возвратишься через миг или тысячи лет. 
Как любил я о том не жалею, за мой грех осуждать не спеши. 
Но не встретилась в жизни милее такой нежной и чистой души…  
Всем мечтам непредвиденно сбыться, как бы страстно того не хотели. 
Может чудо такое случится, и мы встретимся в новом апреле…
________________________________________ Сергей Бабкин и Сергей Савлук mp3 скачать бесплатно и без регистрации на Muzofon.com Качай бесплатно любую музыку в формате mp3 и слушай онлайн.

----------


## Lampada

Ещё здесь можно послушать эту песню: http://ololo.fm/search/%D0%A1%D0%B5%...B5%D0%BB%D1%8C

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга КОРМУХИНА**Путь* 
Одинокая звезда в небесах к себе манит,
А уставшая душа с каждым днем сильней болит.
День прожить, чтобы опять ночью просто не уснуть,
Больше нечего терять, вдруг поняв простую суть - 
Ты тянешь руки в небеса, ты вдруг услышишь голоса:
«Потерпи еще чуть-чуть, мы тебе укажем путь».
«Потерпи еще чуть-чуть, мы тебе укажем путь». 
А дорога не длинна, хоть и тяжело идти,
Над тобою глубина ярким светом впереди.
Превращается в полет, что так легок и лучист,
Глубина не предает, если светел ты и чист! 
Ты тянешь руки в небеса, ты вдруг услышишь голоса:
«Потерпи еще чуть-чуть, мы тебе укажем путь».
«Потерпи еще чуть-чуть, мы тебе укажем путь». 
Ты тянешь руки в небеса, ты вдруг услышишь голоса:
«Потерпи еще чуть-чуть, мы тебе укажем путь».
«Потерпи еще чуть-чуть, мы тебе укажем путь».

----------


## Lampada

Вадим Дубовский  *Журавли (старинное эмигрантское танго)*Здесь под небом чужим я как гость нежеланный, 
Слышу крик журавлей, улетающих в даль. 
Сердцу больно в груди видеть птиц караваны, 
В дорогие края провожаю их я. 
Сердцу больно в груди видеть птиц караваны, 
В дорогие края провожаю их я. 
Пронесутся они мимо скорбных распятий, 
Мимо старых церквей и больших городов. 
А вернутся они, им раскроют объятья 
Дорогие края и отчизна моя. 
А вернутся они, им раскроют объятья 
Дорогие края и отчизна моя. 
Дождь и осень, туман, непогода и слякоть, 
Вид усталых людей мне они принесли. 
Ах, как сердце болит, сердцу хочется плакать,
Перестаньте рыдать надо мной, журавли. 
Ах, как сердце болит, сердцу хочется плакать, 
Перестаньте рыдать надо мной, журавли. 
Вот всё ближе они, я всё громче рыдаю, 
Словно скорбную весть мне они принесли. 
Так откуда же вы, из какого же края 
Возвратились сюда на ночлег журавли. 
Так откуда же вы, из какого же края 
Возвратились сюда на ночлег журавли. 
Но не быть чудесам, журавлём я не буду, 
Здесь под небом чужим остаюсь навсегда. 
Так летите ж быстрей на мою Украину, 
Передайте привет, журавли, от меня. 
Журавли, мой привет передайте прощальный 
Украине-земле и родной стороне

----------


## Lampada

*Brandon Stone**Жираф 
стихи Н. Гумилёва*   Сегодня, я вижу, особенно грустен твой взгляд И руки особенно тонки, колени обняв. Послушай: далёко, далёко, на озере Чад Изысканный бродит жираф.  Ему грациозная стройность и нега дана, И шкуру его украшает волшебный узор, С которым равняться осмелится только луна, Дробясь и качаясь на влаге широких озер.  Вдали он подобен цветным парусам корабля, И бег его плавен, как радостный птичий полет. Я знаю, что много чудесного видит земля, Когда на закате он прячется в мраморный грот.  Я знаю веселые сказки таинственных стран Про чёрную деву, про страсть молодого вождя, Но ты слишком долго вдыхала тяжелый туман, Ты верить не хочешь во что-нибудь кроме дождя.  И как я тебе расскажу про тропический сад, Про стройные пальмы, про запах немыслимых трав. Ты плачешь? Послушай... далёко, на озере Чад Изысканный бродит жираф

----------


## Lampada

*Брендон Стоун**Стихи Леонида Филатова**Ленка*  А я, представь, не верю в эту ночь. Огни мерцают тайнами, В купе бренчат гитарами, А Ленка курит в тамбуре И смотрит в ночь - в такую ночь, Что поскорей бы утро. Иначе поздно чем-нибудь помочь.  Такой уж Ленка странный человек: Стоит и молча кается, И не реветь пытается, И проклинает аиста, Что в этот мир меня принес. Ужасно глупый аист. Ему бы прилететь не в этот век.  Солнцу пожалуйся, Ветру пожалуйся, Шпалы за поездом пересчитай, Только, пожалуйста, Только, пожалуйста, Ленка, прошу тебя, не уезжай.  Ты видишь: вот горит моя звезда. Ты спишь с морями светлыми, С полынью или ветрами, Сырыми сигаретами, А там в огнях Караганда И пахнет чем-то горьким, Как пахнут все чужие города.  Солнцу пожалуйся, Ветру пожалуйся, Шпалы за поездом пересчитай, Только, пожалуйста, Только, пожалуйста, Ленка, прошу тебя, не уезжай.  Вот парочка московская точь-в-точь. Они сейчас расстанутся - И что тогда останется? Дожди и эта станция, И эта ночь - такая ночь, Что поскорей бы утро! Иначе поздно чем-нибудь помочь  Солнцу пожалуйся, Ветру пожалуйся, Шпалы за поездом пересчитай, Только, пожалуйста, Только, пожалуйста, Ленка, прошу тебя, не уезжай.

----------


## Lampada

Константин Куклин    *Научите меня, понимать красоту*
Отучите меня, от тоски и от лени
Проявите ко мне, в сотый раз доброту
Я ваш раб, но не ставьте меня на колени... 
Я люблю Вас люблю, как отца и как мать
Твердо верую в тайну великую Вашу
Только вы и способны, простить и понять
Всех нас грешных земных, бесконечно уставших...  
Нужных слов не найду, но нужны ли слова?
Вам и так наши мысли и чувства понятны.
Я Ваш сын, блудный сын нарубивший дрова
Древо жизни своё погубив безвозвратно... 
Каюсь вам мой отец, не кляните меня
Я и так уж виною своею распластан
Я тону без воды, и горю без огня
Мне не нужен Ваш меч, мне нужна ваша ласка... 
Научите меня, понимать красоту
Отучите меня, от тоски и от лени
Проявите ко мне, в сотый раз доброту
И позвольте мне встать, в сотый раз на колени
Проявите ко мне, в сотый раз доброту
И позвольте мне встать, в сотый раз на колени

----------


## Lampada

*The Couple - Оранжевое солнце*Все о чем ты думаешь
Все о чем ты думаешь
Я знаю тоже
Я об этом думаю
Что все расстояния, мысли и желания
Когда нибудь кончатся
И уйдет сознание
Страх плохо пряча
За смехом и гримасами
Мы в жизни остаемся
Красивыми и разными
И ничего не бойся
Там шире все границы
Ты просто станешь птицей  *Припев* :
А знаешь нам не страшно
Я думаю не страшно
Но как может страшно
В стране наших снов
Там есть конечно солнце
Оранжевое солнце
Гуляет по проспектам
Больших городов
А мы сидим на крыше
Кто выше, а кто ниже
Друг друга обнимая лохматым крылом
Сгрустнулось мне быть может
Но думай о хорошем
Это все потом 
Все все меняется
Просто растворяется
И в закоулках вечности теряется
И кто то в этой скачке
В этом вечном стремени
Станет увы простым осколком времени
Но если повезет нам
Станем мы Ньютонами,
Кто Поганини, кто Наполеонами
И так что не прячь
Желаний и амбиций
Ты просто станешь птицей  *Припев*: 
Все о чем ты думаешь, все о чем ты думаешь
Я знаю тоже я об этом думаю
Все о чем ты думаешь, все о чем ты думаешь
Я знаю тоже я об этом думаю  *Припев*:

----------


## Lampada

*Вокальный ансамбль РУССКАЯ ПЕСНЯ    Русская песня*

----------


## archeria

*«Мадонна канцлера Ролена»*        
Где бургундский год и бургундский день
Претворился в век,
С краской перемешивал свет и тень
Мастер Ян ван Эйк:
Окуная в краску гибкую кисть,
Он ловил лисицы-Времени след,
Отпуская душу на волю ввысь,
Он писал портрет 
Где сияло солнце на дне морей
И плескалась радость в водах зеленых,
Где Печаль и Смерть, преломив копье,
Отступали прочь,
С неба сквозь леса корабельных рей
Улыбалась кротко людям Мадонна –
Золотом сияли глаза ее,
Побеждая ночь… 
Где соборов кружево сплетено
За щитами стен,
Ночью пьет вино и глядит в окно
Николя Ролен;
Он сплетает судьбы, точно паук,
И уже почти не помнит молитв,
Только в тишине вдруг замкнулся круг –
Воплотился миф. 
Отступила затхлость и умер тлен,
Заплясали искры в гранях оконных,
Дым от свеч застыл между райских роз
Золотым венцом;
В темноту глядел Николя Ролен,
Преклонив колени перед Мадонной,
И струился свет от её волос
На его лицо.  
Праведным тебе уж давно не стать –
Только в этот раз
Не смотри, не думай – не убежать
От Мадонны глаз!
Скорлупа разбита, взломан замок –
Вылетай, душа, в цветное стекло,
Положи себе света лепесток
На холодный лоб.  
Звезды попадали в полночный плен,
А художник видел нечто спросонья,
Наблюдая чудо сквозь щель во сне
И шепча «Аминь!»
Плакал в полутьме Николя Ролен,
Отцветала осень Средневековья,
И летели листья ее к земле
В голубую стынь.

----------


## archeria

*Сэр Джон Бэксворд*      
Аккорды песни Сэр Джон Бэксворд (Хелависа)
[версия для печати] транспонировать:    
      Am               G
Сэр Джон Бэксворд собирал в поход
 F      G             Am
Тысячу уэльских стрелков.
                       G
Сэр Джон Бэксворд был толстым, как кот,
   F        G          Am
А конь его был без подков. 
         C                   G
   Сэр Джон Бэксворд пил шотландский эль
        Dm              Am
   А к вечеру сильно устал.
        C      G         Dm         Am
   Он упал под ель, как будто в постель,
      F      C         G
   И там до Пасхи проспал! 
             C      G    Dm      Am
      Так налей, налей еще по одной,
           F    C         G
      С утра я вечно больной... 
Король Эдуард четырнадцать дней
Ждет Бэксворда отряд.
Десять тысяч копий и столько ж коней
Не пьют, не едят и не спят. 
   Король Эдуард восьмого гонца
   Вешает на суку,
   А Бэксворда нет, и вид мертвеца
   Нагоняет на войско тоску! 
      Айлэ, айлэ, и вид мертвеца
      Нагоняет на войско тоску! 
      Так налей, налей еще по одной,
      С утра я вечно больной!.. 
Король Эдуард подписал приговор
Пот утерев с лица.
"Сэр Джон Бэксворд - изменник и вор,
И плаха ждет подлеца!" 
   Сэр Джон в Уэльсе спит на траве,
   И шлем у его плеча.
   И не ведает, что по его голове
   Плачет топор палача! 
      Айлэ, айлэ, по его голове
      Ох, плачет топор палача! 
      Так налей, налей еще по одной,
      С утра я вечно больной!.. 
Лорд-канцлер Кромвель с войском спешит
К ущелью, где спит Бэксворд.
Королевский указ к уздечке пришит
У каждой из конских морд. 
   Войско идет, кончается год,
   В Лондоне войска нет.
   А французский флот переплыл Ла-Манш
   И занял цветущий Кент! 
      Айлэ, айлэ, переплыл Ла-Манш
      И занял цветущий Кент! 
      Так налей, налей еще по одной,
      С утра я вечно больной!.. 
Сэр Джон в Уэльсе спит в кандалах,
Плечом опершись на ель.
А войско гуляет в Уэльских лугах
И пьет бэксвордовский эль. 
   Лорд-канцлер Кромвель в Лондон спешит
   С мешком у луки седла.
   А круглый предмет, что в мешке зашит, -
   Голова Бэксворда, ха-ха! 
      Айлэ, айлэ, что в мешке зашит, -
      Голова Бэксворда, ха-ха! 
      Так налей, налей еще по одной,
      С утра я вечно больной!.. 
Король Эдуард в Париж привезен,
В железный ошейник одет.
А все потому, что в войске его
Джона Бэксворда нет. 
   А все потому, что забыл король
   Присказки древней слова:
   Что, покуда пьёт английский народ -
   Англия будет жива! 
      И покуда пьёт французский народ -
      Франция будет жива! 
      И покуда пьёт ирландский народ -
      Ирландия будет жива! 
      И покуда пьёт японский народ -
      Япония будет жива! 
      Но покуда пьёт российский народ -
      Планета будет жива! 
      Так налей, налей еще по одной,
      С утра я вечно больной! 
      И еще, еще, еще по одной,
      Пусть буду я вечно больной. 
              Am
И вечно хмельной!

----------


## Basil77

Разбавлю песней моей молодости (да, Лампада, мы такое пели в 90х под гитару):

----------


## Lampada

> ... (да, Лампада, мы такое пели в 90х под гитару): ...

 Здравствуй, Вася, Новый год!

----------


## Lampada

*Анне ВЕСКИ -  
Две печали*

----------


## Lampada

Город спит. 
Ночь цветные картинки 
Закрасила в чёрный цвет. 
Лишь во сне, 
Где-то там на Ордынке 
Тихо аккордеон звучит.  
Припев: Кружит вьюга танго. 
Снежинки встречаются и расстаются. 
Кружит вьюга танго. 
Снежинки смеются. 
Танцуют снежинки танго на крыше 
Танцуют снежинки, шум где-то заслышав. 
Танцуют, искрятся, под ноги ложатся. 
Танцуют снежинки танго на крыше.  
На окне нарисуют морозы 
Сказку Арбата они. 
Спят луны и далёкие звёзды 
Будут меня в дороге хранить.  
Припев. 
Ночь пройдёт. 
Сон, как льдинка растает. 
Утро развеет тень. 
На Тверской звуки танго летают, 
И в Москве начинается день.

----------


## Lampada

*Олег АНОФРИЕВ  
Хоккейная*

----------


## Lampada

*Мурад САДЫКОВ  
 Листья жёлтые*    
Не прожить нам в мире этом,
Не прожить нам в мире этом
Без потерь, без потерь.
Не уйдет, казалось, лето,
Не уйдет, казалось, лето,
А теперь, а теперь 
Листья жёлтые над городом кружатся,
С тихим шорохом нам под ноги ложатся,
И от осени не спрятаться, не скрыться,
Листья жёлтые, скажите, что вам снится. 
И пускай дождливы часто,
И пускай дождливы часто
Эти дни, эти дни.
Может, созданы для счастья,
Может, созданы для счастья
И они, и они. 
Листья жёлтые над городом кружатся,
С тихим шорохом под ноги нам ложатся,
И от осени не спрятаться, не скрыться.
Листья жёлтые, скажите, что вам снится.

----------


## Lampada

*Монгол Шуудан - Что ждёт теперь других* 
   E                 H                       
От лихой судьбы не убежать,
    C#m
И неба край
         F#m                   
Окрасится в кровавый цвет,
H              
Вперед, не зная слова "нет". 
Не надо было нас вооружать,
Наверно в рай
Не пустят наш отряд - 
Таких безоблачных ребят.
Дали нам задание - пустяк.
Держи, казак,
Пошире свой карман,
Почувствуй западню, капкан.
Отрубленное ухо и синяк,
И этот знак
Нас воодушевит
И несмотря на внешний вид. 
Бей тут уж наверняка,
Пусть идеал анархии останется в веках.
История сменит виток, 
Останутся лишь кости и потемневший образок.
Может, кто вспомнит о нас,
И знамя наше было черным, как вороний глаз,
Не подадут нам руки,
Мы сделали свое, что ждет теперь других,
Что ждет теперь других. 
Точно наше дело - сторона,
Беги, дружок.
Тебя догонит пуля и веселый огонек.
Дамочка, колечко нам отдай,
С тебя должок.
Обратно сядь и рот закрой,
Тогда останешься живой. 
Бей тут уж наверняка,
Пусть идеал анархии останется в веках.
История сменит виток, 
Останутся лишь кости и потемневший образок.
Может, кто вспомнит о нас,
И знамя наше было черным, как вороний глаз,
Не подадут нам руки,
Мы сделали свое, что ждет теперь других,
Что ждет теперь других...

----------


## Lampada

*Александр Барыкин 
 Птицы* 
Не спешите, не спешите, птицы, улетать,
Вдаль крича в заоблачных высотах
Сердце, мое сердце будет замерзать
Под снегами в северных широтах 
Не спешите не спешите, птицы, хоть чуть - чуть
Вы весну догоните в полете
Ах, как будет труден и нелегок путь
Хоть и нет у неба поворотов 
Ближе к солнцу, ближе к Богу
Понесете вы в дорогу
Чью - то душу чье - то счастье
Может быть немного страсти
Верю я, что вы вернетесь
Ведь с пути вы не собьетесь
Поскорее, птицы, возвращайтесь 
Птиц я взгядом провожаю, провожает вздох
Может быть от солнца взгляд твой влажен
Улетают птицы на святой восток
Их вожак бесстрашен и отважен 
Ближе к солнцу, ближе к Богу
Понесете вы в дорогу
Чью - то душу чье - то счастье
Может быть, немного страсти
Верю я, что вы вернетесь
Ведь с пути вы не собьетесь
Поскорее, птицы, возвращайтесь 
Рано утром дворник сонный в кучу соберет
Наши дни упавшие когда - то
Может, были золотыми, но он их зажжет
В небе растворится дым косматый 
Ближе к солнцу, ближе к Богу
Понесете вы в дорогу
Чью - то душу чье - то счастье
Может быть, немного страсти
Верю я, что вы вернетесь
Ведь с пути вы не собьетесь
Поскорее, птицы, возвращайтесь 
Ближе к солнцу, ближе к Богу
Понесете вы в дорогу
Чью - то душу чье - то счастье
Может быть, немного страсти
Верю я, что вы вернетесь
Ведь с пути вы не собьетесь
Поскорее, птицы, возвращайтесь 
Поскорее, птицы, возвращайтесь
Поскорее, птицы, возвращайтесь

----------


## Lampada

*Монгол Шуудан  
 Звезда*Am            Em
От темноты до света
Am               Em
Просто тревожный шаг.
Am           Em
Песня моя пропета,
    Am             Em
И в сердце моем не так. 
А я попрошу у неба:
Мне бы облегчить путь,
Но мне не видать просвета,
И небо не обмануть.  *Припев:*
         G
     Звезда поет мне песни без конца,
     Звезда дотронется рукой творца,
         C
     Звезда пошлет ко мне верхом гонца.
       Am
     Гонец подарит мне коня,
          H7
     Свой плащ, и вот средь бела дня
        Em                    E7
     Он нас с тобой рассудит.
       Am
     И пыль покроет весь простор
       H7
     И наш беспечный разговор
       Em              E7
     О том что было, о том что будет. 
Но час роковой назначен,
И счастье уйдет из рук,
Небо дает мне сдачи:
Небо - ни враг, ни друг. 
Оно смеется впрочем:
Мне то, что жизнь твоя.
Небо опять захочет,
Чтобы рабом стал я.  *Припев* 
Звезда...

----------


## Lampada

В кадре И. Муравьева Исполняет за кадром *Ж. Рождественская*     *Позвони мне, позвони…*
Позвони мне, ради Бога,
Через время протяни
Голос тихий и глубокий
Звезды тают над Москвой
Может, я забыла гордость
Как хочу услышать голос
Как хочу услышать голос
Долгожданный голос твой
Позвони мне, позвони… 
Без тебя проходят дни
Что со мною я не знаю
Умоляю, позвони
Позвони мне, заклинаю
Дотянись издалека
Пусть над этой звездной бездной
Вдруг раздастся гром небесный
Вдруг раздастся гром небесный
Телефонного звонка.
Позвони мне, позвони… 
Если я в твоей судьбе
Ничего уже не значу
Я забуду о тебе
Я смогу, я не заплачу
Эту боль перетерпя
Я дышать не перестану
Все равно счастливой стану
Все равно счастливой стану
Даже если без тебя.

----------


## Lampada

*Игорь Корнелюк**«Город, которого нет»* 
Ночь и тишина, данная на век,
Дождь, а может быть, падает снег,
Все равно, бесконечной надеждой согрет,
Я вдали вижу город, которого нет...
Где легко найти страннику приют,
Где, наверняка, помнят и ждут. 
День за днём, то теряя, то путая след,
Я иду в этот город, которого нет...
Там для меня горит очаг,
Как вечный знак забытых истин.
Мне до него последний шаг,
И этот шаг длиннее жизни...
Кто ответит мне, что судьбой дано,
Пусть об этом знать не суждено. 
Может быть, за порогом растраченных лет
Я найду этот город, которого нет...
Там для меня горит очаг,
Как вечный знак забытых истин.
Мне до него последний шаг,
И этот шаг длиннее жизни...
Там для меня горит очаг,
Как вечный знак забытых истин.
Мне до него последний шаг,
И этот шаг длиннее жизни...

----------


## Lampada

*Исполняет Галина Беседина   
Переведи меня через майдан * Стихи В.Коротича в переводе Ю.Мориц Музыка Сергея Никитина  - Переведи меня через майдан, Через родное торжище людское, Туда, где пчелы в гречневом покое, Переведи меня через майдан.  Переведи меня через майдан,- Он битвами, слезами, смехом дышит, Порой меня и сам себя не слышит. Переведи меня через майдан.  Переведи меня через майдан, Где мной все песни сыграны и спеты, Я в тишь войду и стихну - был и нету. Переведи меня через майдан.  Переведи меня через майдан, Где плачет женщина, - я был когда-то с нею. Теперь пройду и даже не узнаю. Переведи меня через майдан.  Переведи меня через майдан,  С моей любовью, с болью от потравы.  Здесь дни моей ничтожности и славы. Переведи меня через майдан.  Переведи меня через майдан, Где тучи пьяные на пьяный тополь тянет. Мой сын поет сегодня на майдане. Переведи меня через майдан.  Переведи... Майдана океан Качнулся, взял и вел его в тумане, Когда упал он мертвым на майдане...  А поля не было, где кончился майдан.

----------


## Lampada

*Галина Беседина, Сергей Тараненко  
Не исчезай!*Музыка: Микаэла Таривердиева Слова: Андрея Вознесенского  Не исчезай Во мне ты навек, Не исчезай на какие-то полчаса... Вернешься ты вновь через тысячу, тысячу лет. Но все горит Твоя свеча.  Не исчезай Из жизни моей, Не исчезай сгоряча или невзначай. Исчезнут все. Только ты не из их числа. Будь из всех исключением, Не исчезай.  В нас вовек Не исчезнет наш звездный час, Самолет, Где летим мы с тобой вдвоем, Мы летим, мы летим... И мы летим, Пристегнувшись одним ремнем, Вне времен, — Дремлешь ты на плече моем, И, как огонь, Чуть просвечивает твоя ладонь...  Не исчезай Из жизни моей, Не исчезай невзначай или сгоряча. Есть тысячи ламп, И у каждой есть тысячи свеч. Но мне нужна твоя свеча.  Не исчезай В нас чистота. Не исчезай, Даже если подступит край. Ведь все равно — Даже если исчезну сам...
 — Я исчезнуть тебе не дам.

----------


## RedFox

*Tracktor Bowling - Время* 
Время расставит на места
Все, что разбилось на куски
Новая жизнь развеет прах
Будни излечат от тоски 
Только потеряв
Мы начнем ценить
Только опоздав
Учимся спешить
Как же стать сильней
Чтобы не винить
Просто позабыть
Навсегда? 
И жить
Больше не просить
У времени взаймы
То, чего вернуть нельзя назад никогда 
Если есть где-то легкий путь
Мы убегаем от беды
Легче уйти, перешагнуть -
Время всегда сотрет следы
Многому в жизни учит боль
Нужно ли нам все это знать?
Время залечит раны, но
Не повернуть его нам вспять 
Только не любив,
Можно отпустить
Только видя смерть,
Научиться жить
Легче не иметь
Сразу всё отдать
Чтобы не терять
Никогда 
И жить
Больше не просить
У времени взаймы
То, чего вернуть нельзя...
Не ждать
И себе не лгать
А самому пройти
Свой нелегкий путь длиною в жизнь до конца 
И снова просить
То, чего не вернуть
Легче уйти
Чем пройти этот путь 
Время снова летит чередой бесконечных бед
Страхи, волненья, причин для которых нет
Время, которого нам никогда не вернуть
Легче ушедшим, чем тем, кто остался ждать
Легче сошедшим с ума себя оправдать
Нет больше силы и веры пройти этот путь 
И снова просить
То, чего не вернуть
Легче уйти
Чем пройти этот путь длиною в жизнь до конца

----------


## Lampada

*ДАЛЕКО*  (Дмитрий Озерский)  Далеко, далеко ли далеко,
Одиноко ли, ой одиноко.
Не жалей его, не жалей -
Не до плохо ему,
Не до смеха.
И уехал, опять не уехал.
Сон не до покой его ничей.
Падал на,_пр._ Солнце в губы крича.
День от месяца
Нынче ключик, очаг,
Поднебесица.
Сладко стелет,
Сядет у плеча
Ночь от года ничья,
Ночь от года ничья.Далеко, далеко ли далече.
День от ночи ложится на плечи. 
Не жалей его, не зови.
День от ночи, неделя от ночи,
И не хочется, если не хочет.
Сон не до покой его живи
Падал на_пр._

----------


## Lampada

*Алкоголизм не шутка*Я где-то 
Был - не был 
Знай наших 
Весь сизый 
Пел  
Звал лето 
Смех грубый 
стук в стену. 
Что надо 
Съел  
Алкоголизм не шутка 
Прощай, Мишутка 
Алкоголизм не шутка  
Там дуло 
Дым валом 
Стол мокрый 
Весь в птицах 
Был  
Что видел 
что помню 
Нос кверху 
Сам гордый 
Плыл  
Алкоголизм - не шутка 
Прощай, Мишутка 
Алкоголизм - не шутка

----------


## Lampada

*ДУМАЙ ПРО МЕНЯ*  (Дмитрий Озерский, Дмитрий Стрижов)  Заливом шли себя баюча
Думай про меня
Летели в скомканное небо
Про меня
Лежали в каменных ладонях
Про меня
Забудут будут будут будут
Губы твои
Взлетают тают тают тают
Руки твои
Летели тели тели тели
Радость моя
Думай про меня
Думай про меня
Думай про меня
Забудут будут будут
Там за рекой
Взлетают тают тают тают
Здесь над водой
Летели тели тели тели
Так же как и я
Две недели три недели
Две недели
Я помню горы горы
Так высоко
А небо небо небо небо
Здесь далеко
А губы губы губы
Губы без огня
Думай про меня
Думай про меня
Думай про меня

----------


## Lampada

*ОРЛАНДИНА*   В полночь я вышел на прогулку  Шел в темноте по переулку Вдруг вижу - дева в закоулке стоит в слезах  Где, говорю, тебя я видел Кто, мне скажи, тебя обидел  Забыл тебя Ты Орландина, ты судьба моя Признайся мне, ведь я узнал тебя   Да, это я Да, мое имя Орландина Да, Орландина, Орландина  Знай, Орландина, Орландина Зовут меня!  Где-то сказал меня ты видел Знаешь, что там меня обидел Забыл меня, но для тебя забуду слезы я Пойду с тобой, коль позовешь меня Буду твоя

----------


## Lampada

*Таял*  
Летел и таял, не соберу
        Летел и таял, больше не тает
Завтра я ещё не умру,
Но кто его знает - завтра это, о-о-о-о, 
Летел горел, был высоко,
Летел горел, перетекает,
Завтра это так далеко,
Что кто его знает - завтра это, о-о-о-о, 
Она так ждёт
И ни туда, и ни сюда, и ни туда и не сюда
Она так ждёт
И ни туда, и ни сюда, и ни туда и не сюда... 
Летел и таял, не соберу
Летел и таял, больше не тает
Завтра я ещё не умру,
Но кто его знает - завтра это, о-о-о-о, 
Она так ждёт
И ни туда, и ни сюда, и ни туда и не сюда
Она так ждёт
И ни туда, и ни сюда, и ни туда и не сюда...

----------


## wanja

Я скоро стану космонавтом 
Слова и музыка - Николай Гринько 
Дыхание ровное, пульс - девяносто. (девяносто)
Врачи удивляются: "Так не бывает!"
Я объясняю, что все очень просто.
Я вспоминаю. (девяносто шесть) 
Я не изменился, такой и остался. (сто два)
Способен ходить, говорить, улыбаться. (сто восемь)
Я вспоминаю, как к ней прикасался.
Сто девятнадцать. (сто двадцать) 
Припев:
Я скоро стану космонавтом!
И улечу отсюда нахрен!
От невесомости пьянея,
За герметичной дверцей. 
Я скоро стану космонавтом!
И улечу отсюда нахрен!
Я обязательно сумею!
С таким могучим сердцем... 
Приборы сбиваются, в данных ошибки.
Врачи суетятся, не знают, что делать.
Я вспоминаю глаза и улыбку.
Сто тридцать девять. (сто сорок. сто сорок два) 
Дыхание рваное, хочется яду.
Ракета готова, пора собираться. (сто пятьдесят)
Я вспоминаю - ты больше не рядом.
Двести шестнадцать. (двести девятнадцать)

----------


## wanja

сл.Н.Тряпкин
муз.А.Морозов
Летела гагара,
Летела гагара на вешней заре,
Летела гагара
С морского утеса над тундрой сырой,
А там на болотах,
А там на болотах брусника цвела,
А там на болотах дымились туманы,
Олени паслись.
Летела гагара,
Кричала гагара, махала крылом,
Летела гагара
Над мохом зеленым, над синей водой,
Дымились болота,
Дымились болота на теплой заре,
Дымились болота,
Туманились травы, брусника цвела.
Кричала гагара,
Кричала гагара над крышей моей,
Кричала гагара,
Что солнце проснулось, что море поёт,
Что солнце проснулось,
Что месяц гуляет, как юный олень,
Что месяц гуляет,
Что море сияет, что милый мой ждёт

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

*Светлана Тарабарова  
 Радуга * Давай раскрасим мир, давай для нас двоих 
Где красно-желтый стих, оранжевый мотив 
Зеленый, голубой и не забудь любовь 
Ведь это главное  
Припев:  
Радуга здесь, радуга там 
Я тебя никому не отдам 
Будем вдвоем на облаках 
Целоваться у неба в руках 
Радуга здесь, радуга там 
Я тебя никому не отдам 
Будем вдвоем на облаках 
Целоваться у неба, у неба в руках  
И пусть снится радуга 
И есть надежда открыв глаза 
Тебе скорей сказать, что ты моя любовь 
Ведь это главное  
Радуга там, радуга здесь 
Радуга в душе твоей, моей есть 
Будем вдвоем на облаках 
Целоваться у неба, у неба в руках 
Я тебя никому не отдам 
Будем вдвоем на облаках 
Целоваться у неба в руках 
Радуга там, радуга здесь 
Я тебя никому не отдам 
Будем вдвоем на облаках 
Целоваться у неба, у неба в руках

----------


## Lampada

*Артур Смольянинов исполняет песню А. Рыбникова, Ю.Михайлова*   Колыбельная Звездочета   Ни дождика, ни снега,  Ни пасмурного неба,  В полночный безоблачный час.  Распахивает небо  Сверкающие недра  Для зорких и радостных глаз.  
Сокровища Вселенной  Мерцают, словно дышат,  Звенит потихоньку зенит,  А есть такие люди,  Они прекрасно слышат,  Как звезда с звездою говорит.  
- Здравствуй! - Здравствуй.  - Сияешь? - Сияю.  - Который час?  - Двенадцатый, примерно.  - А на Земле в этот час  Лучше всего видно нас.  - А как же дети?  - Дети спят, наверно.  
Как хорошо от души  Спят по ночам малыши,  Весело спят, кто в люльке, кто в коляске.  Пусть им приснится во сне  Как на Луне, на Луне  Лунный медведь вслух читает сказки.  Лунный медведь вслух читает сказки.   А тем, кому не спится,  Открою по секрету  Один удивительный факт.  Вот я считаю звезды,  А звездам счета нету,  И это действительно так.  Смотрите в телескопы и тоже открывайте  Иные миры и края,  Но только надо, чтобы хорошая погода  Была на планете Земля!   Там высоко-высоко  Кто-то пролил молоко,  И получилась млечная дорога.  А вдоль по ней, вдоль по ней,  Между жемчужный огней  Месяц плывет, как белая пирога.  А на Луне, на Луне  На голубом валуне  Лунные люди смотрят, глаз не сводят,  Как над Луной, над Луной  Шар голубой, шар Земной  Очень красиво всходит и заходит.  Очень красиво всходит и заходит.   Когда вам одиноко,  И грустно отчего-то,  И что-то охота понять.  Пойдите и найдите  Седого звездочета,  Он рядом, рукою подать.  На все вопросы в мире есть у него ответы,  Прочел он две тысячи книг.  И выучил все небо, измерил все планеты,  И позволит вам взглянуть на них.   Там, на большой высоте,  Даже сказать страшно где,  Звезды висят, как будто апельсины.  А между звезд, между звезд,  Задравши хвост, пышный хвост,  Ходят кометы важно, как павлины.  А на Луне, на Луне,  Едет медведь на слоне,  Лунный медведь - голубенькие глазки.  Не замечая того,  Как мы глядим на него,  Он сам себе вслух читает сказки.  Он сам себе вслух читает сказки.   И вся печаль проходит,  Когда глядишь на небо  В трубу или просто в окно.  Но, правда, в это время,  Ни дождика, ни снега  На улице быть не должно.  Тогда среди несметных сокровищ небосвода  Найдется звезда и для тебя,  Но только надо, чтобы хорошая погода  Была на планете Земля.   Там высоко-высоко  Кто-то пролил молоко,  И получилась млечная дорога.  А вдоль по ней, вдоль по ней,  Между жемчужный огней  Месяц плывет, как белая пирога.  А на Луне, на Луне  На голубом валуне  Лунные люди смотрят, глаз не сводят,  Как над Луной, над Луной  Каждую ночь шар Земной  Очень красиво всходит и заходит.  Очень красиво всходит и заходит.

----------


## Lampada

(Смотреть с 1:55)  *Артур Смольянинов исполняет песню "Романс"*

----------


## Lampada

Исполняет  *Андрей Анпилов** Борисов Юрий*     *Жестокий романс* 
Она была девочка Надя,
А он был путеец-студент.
И часто, на Наденьку глядя,
Он ей говорил комплимент:
- Ах, какие у вас локоточки!
Какой у вас пламенный стан!
С фуражки своей молоточки
За ваш поцелуй я отдам. 
И часто в Елагином парке
Бродили они, как в раю.
И Наде он делал подарки,
Не глядя на бедность свою.
Но в Надю большую тревогу
Вселял его скорый отъезд -
Железную ставить дорогу
Он ехал в Уржумский уезд. 
В далеком трактире сибирском
С подрядчиком он закусил,
Под рокот гитары забылся,
С цыганкой любовь закрутил.
Летели, шурша, сторублевки,
Как рой легкомысленных пчел.
И вот он с похмелья в "Биржевке"
Отдел происшествий прочел: 
"Вчерась Полякова Надежда
Спрыгнула с Тучкова моста.
Ее голубая одежда
Осталась на ветках куста..."
И с криком рванулся путеец,
И ровно четыре часа
В трактире рыдал, как младенец,
И рвал на себе волоса. 
И бросился в обские волны
Убийца и бывший студент.
И были отчаянья полны
Глаза его в этот момент...
"Ах, какие у вас локоточки!
Какой у вас пламенный стан!
С фуражки своей молоточки
За ваш поцелуй я отдам".

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Зыков - Не для меня*Не для меня придет весна,  Не для меня Дон разольется.  Там сердце девичье забьется  С восторгом чувств -- не для меня  И сердце девичье забьется  С восторгом чувств -- не для меня   Не для меня цветут сады,  В долине роща расцветает,  Там соловей весну встречает,  Он будет петь не для меня. Там соловей весну встречает,  Он будет петь не для меня.  Не для меня журчат ручьи  Текут алмазными струями,  Там дева с черными бровями,  Она растет не для меня.  Там дева с черными бровями,  Она растет не для меня.   Не для меня цветут цветы,  Распустит роза цвет душистый  Сорвешь цветок, а он завянет  Такая жизнь не для меня.  Сорвешь цветок, а он завянет  Такая жизнь не для меня.  Не для меня придет Пасха,  За стол родня вся соберется  "Христос Воскрес!" - из уст польется,  С пасхальни день не для меня. "Христос Воскрес!" - из уст польется,  С пасхальни день не для меня.  А для меня кусок свинца,  Он в тело белое вопьется  И слезы горькие прольются  Такая жизнь, брат, ждет меня. И слезы горькие прольются  Такая жизнь, брат, ждет меня.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Провалинский*     *Берег юности* 
Автор текста: В.Бут
Автор музыки: И.Лученок  
Тает в дымке берег дальний,
Берег юности моей,
И с годами всё печальней
В небе клёкот журавлей. 
И тебя, наверно, тоже
Тянет в призрачную даль,
И тебе порой, быть может,
Как и мне, чего-то жаль. 
Жаль, у моря нету брода,
А у ветра нет следа,
Жаль, что годы-скороходы
Быстротечны, как вода. 
Только лучше вечерами
Ты былого не зови,
Хоть и кажется, вчера мы
Говорили о любви. 
Посмотри, как звонко утро,
Как красив рассветный час -
Это значит очень мудро
Жизнь решила всё за нас. 
Жаль, у моря нету брода,
А у ветра нет следа,
Жаль, что годы-скороходы
Быстротечны, как вода. 
Это прошлое вернулось,
Чтоб, как сон, уйти опять,
Это просто наша юность
Нас не хочет отпускать. 
И тебя, наверно, тоже
Тянет в призрачную даль,
И тебе порой, быть может,
Как и мне, чего-то жаль. 
Жаль, у моря нету брода,
А у ветра нет следа,
Жаль, что годы-скороходы
Быстротечны, как вода.

----------


## Lampada

Группа "Бумбокс"  _Грушевого вкус лимонада_ _И деда жжёт обрезку сада Потрескивает интересно В костре наше с братьями детство. Как пахнет в сарае солома Как звонко во всю: “Мам, я дома!” Все взрослые добрые люди Казалось всегда это будет Какая нужна мне награда? Где дюбель найти и карбида Пиф-паф и враги все убиты Лето и школа закрыта Нет велика круче “Салюта” Ван Бастен, Гуллит, Батистута Братцы, темнеет, и мама волнуется Хватит стрелять, по домам пора  Знай, я не повзрослею назло Бобина запишет мой детский крик, Боюсь глубины, но плыву на бык Ай! Ему, а не мне повезло На вид все 16 есть А значит, в кино с нею вместе сесть Стой. Узнал я тебя старик Не ври, что со взрослыми жить привык Давай прогуляем, плевать на втык Где здесь у них все поставить на паузу, как сохранить, что нажать Паспортный Выход Выдача багажа  Не может быть, но я такой же, Стоим на одном перекрестке Едешь к своим? Я тоже Перезвоню попозже Хотим от земли оторваться Но жмем не на те педали Где ты мальчишка из стали? Где тот кого понимали? Плановые переклички Стремный пакет в электричке Молча курю ночами Прячу в парадном спички Боюсь терять что имею Бьюсь с ним как только умею Вырос, а все не умнею Пойду щетину побрею  Знай, я не повзрослею назло Бобина запишет мой детский крик, Боюсь глубины, но плыву на бык Ай! Ему а не мне повезло На вид все 16 есть А значит, в кино с нею вместе сесть Стой. Узнал я тебя старик Не ври, что со взрослыми жить привык Давай прогуляем, плевать на втык Где здесь у них все поставить на паузу, как сохранить, что нажать Паспортный Выход Выдача багажа._

----------


## Lampada

*Людмила Гурченко   
Днями и ночами* 
Музыка: О.Фельцман
Стихи: Б.Дубровин  Тихо-тихо, а взрывы гремят, 
И пожарищ вздымается пламя. 
Это старые раны не спят, 
А гудят, как далекий набат, 
Днями и ночами, днями и ночами. 
Тихо-тихо, а взрывы гремят... 
Тихо-тихо, а чудится бой 
И суровое небо над нами.
Все былое опять предо мной, 
Ты меня заслоняешь собой 
Днями и ночами, днями и ночами.
Тихо-тихо, а чудится бой... 
Тихо-тихо, а память вдали, 
Где Победы бессмертное знамя. 
От Кремля до Рейхстага мы шли,
Шли во имя спасенья Земли,
Днями и ночами, днями и ночами.
Шли во имя спасенья Земли... 
Тихо-тихо, а мне не до сна,
Не до сна от тревожной печали.
Ах Земля, что ты сделать должна, 
Чтобы только была тишина
Днями и ночами, днями и ночами.
Тихо-тихо, а мне не до сна...

----------


## Lampada

*Злые духи*  *Слова: А. Вертинский 
Музыка: А. Вертинский 
Исп.: Александр Вертинский *  
Я опять опускаю письмо и тихонько целую страницы 
И, открыв Ваши злые духи, я вдыхаю их тягостный хмель. 
И тогда мне так ясно видны эти тонкие черные птицы, 
Что летят из флакона на юг, из флакона "Nuit de Noel".  
Скоро будет весна. И Венеции юные срипки 
Распоют Вашу грусть, растанцуют тоску и печаль, 
И тогда станут слаще грехи и светлей голубые ошибки. 
Не жалейте весной поцелуев, когда расцветает миндаль.  
Обо мне не грустите, мой друг. Я озябшая хмурая птица. 
Мой хозяин - жестокий шарманщик - меня заставляет плясать. 
Вынимая билетики счастья, я гляжу в несчастливые лица, 
И под гнусные звуки шарманки мне мучительно хочется спать.  
Скоро будет весна. Солнце высушит мерзкую слякоть,
И в полях расцветут первоцветы, фиалки и сны...
Только нам до весны не допеть, только нам до весны не доплакать:
Мы с шарманкой измокли, устали и уже безнадёжно больны. 
Я опять опускаю письмо и тихонько целую страницы. 
Не сердитесь за грустный конец и за слов моих горестных хмель. 
Это всё Ваши злые духи. Это чёрные мысли как птицы, 
Что летят из флакона - на юг, из флакона "Nuit de Noё!" 
1925

----------


## Lampada

Пётр Налич   *Ты пленила меня красотой:*
Как же можно быть такой жестокой?
Как же можно быть жестокой такой?
Ты пленила меня незачем...
Из последних сил надрывался-шел,
Ах, зачем, ах, зачем?
Ты не любишь меня совсем.
Все, что пела мне - все обман и тлен, да... 
Замерзает в пруду вода,
И с печальной ивы облетают листья.
Все, кто могут, улетели на юг,
Я остался здесь покопаться в мыслях. 
Из последних сил думал-размышлял,
Ах, зачем, ах, зачем?
Ведь давно я тут один совсем,
И вокруг меня - только тишь и тлен, тишь и тлен.

----------


## Lampada

*Святослав Вакарчук – 
 Я буду всегда с тобой*Я буду всегда с тобой синей морской волной,
В темной пучине вод, буду всегда с тобой,
Белой каемкой волн, берегом всех морей
Словно дыша самой жизнью. 
Я буду всегда с тобой, буду самой водой,
Чтобы тебя обнять и утопить в любви
На берегу земли и на краю воды,
Словно в тебе мое сердце. 
Припев. 
Нет в небе моей звезды на глубине воды,
Где-то она под толщею тайны.
Я буду всегда с тобой, буду твоей мечтой
Буду твоею явью.
Ты будешь всегда со мной, я не могу понять
Как это все сказать, смею я. 
Я буду всегда с тобой, птицами над волной,
Краешком той земли, что навсегда с тобой,
Если ты не придешь из глубины веков,
Я для тебя найду крылья.
Я буду всегда с тобой, воздухом и водой
Даже где нет тебя, буду всегда с тобой
Не опуская глаз, не пророняя слов,
Словно во мне твое сердце. 
Припев 
Нет в небе моей звезды на глубине воды,
Где-то она под толщею тайны.
Я буду всегда с тобой, буду твоей мечтой
Буду твоею явью.
Ты будешь всегда со мной, я не могу понять
Как это все сказать смею я.

----------


## Lampada

*Джемма Халид*

----------


## dtrq

I'm in a rush, 
I just have to pack my bags with cash, that flush, 
And it's certain to get back to my country, 
Didn't know that it's forbidden, I'm sorry...  
I am just a simple Russian girl, 
I've got Vodka in my blood, 
So I dance with brown bears, 
And my soul is torn apart...  
Now you know - 
It is common to forget about the law, 
When especially you love - it's like a tank, 
It may drive you mad, so you can rob a bank  
Let me go, 
I won't ever try to do this anymore, 
If you let - I'll kiss you in your cheeks three times, 
This is a tradition, don't you be surprised!

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

*Умка и Броневик*   *Стрекоза И Муравей* 
Пела 
Стрекоза прекрасным летом:
"Дело 
Я имела с белым светом
Разве
Тело может быть повторным 
Зиму 
Нарисуем черным"  
Позови меня в дальний путь
Назови меня как-нибудь
Научи меня тишине
Отпусти меня ко мне  
Звезды 
Дырки в черном покрывале 
Помнишь 
Мы под ними ночевали 
Только 
Спать под ними невозможно 
Слишком 
Странно и тревожно  
Позови меня в дальний путь
Назови меня как-нибудь
Научи меня тишине
Отпусти меня ко мне  
Скачет 
Стрекоза и машет телом 
Плачет 
Муравей, он занят делом 
Начат 
День веселым белым светом 
Значит 
Дело было летом  
Позови меня в дальний путь
Назови меня как-нибудь
Научи меня тишине
Отпусти меня ко мне  
Быстро 
Время бегает по кругу 
Мысли 
Не дают дышать друг другу 
Солнце 
Тонет в тучах злого дыма 
Только 
Это поправимо  
Позови меня в дальний путь
Назови меня как-нибудь
Научи меня тишине
Отпусти меня ко мне  
Песня 
Снова длинной быть не хочет 
Слышишь 
Муравей в земле хохочет 
Пела 
Стрекоза прекрасным летом 
Белым 
Белым белым светом  
Позови меня в небеса 
Назови меня "стрекоза" 
Научи меня звонко петь 
Отпусти меня лететь

----------


## Lampada

"Когда остальные командиры секций вышли, гуськом, в затылок друг другу, господин ротмистр некоторое время разглядывал Гая, покачиваясь на стуле и насвистывая старинную солдатскую песню «Уймись, мамаша». Господин ротмистр Чачу был совсем не похож на господина ротмистра Тоота. Он был приземист, темнолиц, у него была большая лысина, он был гораздо старше Тоота, в недавнем прошлом – боевой офицер, танкист, участник восьми приморских инцидентов, обладатель Огненного Креста и трех значков «За ярость в огне»; рассказывали о его фантастическом поединке с белой субмариной, когда его танк получил прямое попадание и загорелся, а он продолжал стрелять, пока не потерял сознание от страшных ожогов; говорили, что на теле его нет живого места, сплошь чужая пересаженная кожа, а на левой руке у него не хватало трех пальцев. Он был прям и груб, как настоящий вояка, и, не в пример сдержанному господину ротмистру Тооту, никогда не считал нужным скрывать свое настроение ни от подчиненных, ни от начальства. Если он был весел, вся бригада знала, что господин ротмистр Чачу нынче весел, но уж если он был не в духе и насвистывал «Уймись, мамаша»..." Аркадий и Борис Стругацкие. Обитаемый остров   
Обращение к Б. Н. Стругацкому. _
"Уважаемый Борис Натанович, здравствуйте!
       Осознаю всю свою наглость, и всё-таки...
       Более тридцати лет хотел услышать «Уйми__сь, мамаша!» и, в конце концов, сочинил сам. Вопрос такой: можно ли мне как-то переслать Вам послушать песню и в такой форме попытаться выразить свою благодарность за всё, что Вы с Аркадием Натановичем сделали для нас всех?"__Миронов Леонид <mironov.leonid.13> 
Рязань, Россия - 02/25/10 12:06:37 MSK_ 
http://www.rusf.ru/abs/audio/mir_ujmi.mp3

----------


## Lampada

*Николай Караченцов   * Из к/ф* "И чёрт с нами". 1991 г. * Музыка* - М. Дунаевский.* слова* - Л. Дербенёв.   
В общем, попали мы...* 
Конечно, люди, граждане, 
Не все мы одинаковы, 
Но все, без исключения, мы сходимся в одном: 
Бывало время разное, 
Бывало время всякое, 
И лишь такого не было, в котором мы живём.  
В общем, попали мы.. 
Крепко попали мы,
 Хотя б немного, Господи, 
Пошли нам счастья, Господи, 
После такой зимы.  
Не стоит, люди, граждане,
 Из-за того нам ссориться,
 Что сочинили классики, страну Наоборот. 
Страну, где время, может быть, 
Вдруг сразу остановится,
 И башенные часики дадут обратный ход. 
В общем, попали мы.. 
Крепко попали мы,
 Хотя б немного, Господи, 
Пошли нам счастья, Господи,
 После такой зимы.  
Пусть, кто-то, люди, граждане, 
Считает нас тетерями, 
За то, что мы солидного сваляли дурака, 
Не всё ещё разграблено, 
Не всё ещё потеряно,
 И надо к психиатру не всем ещё пока. 
В общем, попали мы.. 
Крепко попали мы,
 Хотя б немного, Господи, 
Пошли нам счастья, Господи, 
После такой зимы.

----------


## Lampada

* Brainstorm 
Выходные*   День проснулся, город дышит, Мы уйдём, пока никто не слышит. Ты к рассвету, я к закату - Всё равно придём куда-то.  А под утро мы, как дети, Попадёмся в эти сети. Парики и смешные косы - Снимем всё, и все вопросы.  Ага, а мы гуляем, мы крутые, Ага, а мы хорошие, не злые, Ага, когда проснёмся - будет вечер, Будут выходные.  Снова день, коты на крышах, Нам пора, уходим тише. Там, на пляже, где тает лето, Казалось ведь, навсегда всё это.  А под утро мы, как дети, Снова попадёмся в сети. Алилуйя, Харе Кришна, Так громче! Ничего не слышно.. .  Ага, а мы гуляем, мы крутые, Ага, а мы хорошие, не злые, Ага, когда проснёмся - будет вечер, Будут выходные.  Ага, а вы гуляете, крутые, Ага, а вы хорошие, не злые, Ага, когда проснётесь - будет вечер, Будут выходные.

----------


## Lampada

*BRAINSTORM - ЧЁРНЫЕ ГЛАЗА* Был день осенний, и листья грустно опадали.
В последних астрах печаль хрустальная жила.
Грусти тогда с тобою мы не знали,
Ведь мы любили, и для нас весна цвела. 
Ах! Эти черные глаза меня пленили.
Их позабыть нигде нельзя - они горят передо мной.
Ах! Эти черные глаза меня любили.
Куда же скрылись вы теперь? Кто близок вам другой?
Ах! Эти черные глаза меня погубят,
Их позабыть нигде нельзя,
Они горят передо мной. 
Ах! Эти черные глаза!
Кто вас полюбит,
Тот потеряет навсегда
И сердце и покой.

----------


## Lampada

*Группа Ноль - Человек и кошка*Человек и кошка плачут у окошка
Серый дождик каплет прямо на стекло.
К человеку с кошкой едет неотложка,
Человеку бедному мозг больной свело. 
Доктор едет, едет сквозь снежную равнину.
Порошок целебный людям он везет.
Человек и кошка порошок тот примут,
И печаль отступит, и тоска пройдет. 
Человек и кошка дни с трудом считают,
Вместо неба синего серый потолок.
Человек и кошка по ночам летают,
Только сон невещий крыльев не дает. 
Доктор едет, едет сквозь снежную равнину.
Порошок целебный людям он везет.
Человек и кошка порошок тот примут,
И печаль отступит, и тоска пройдет. 
Где ты, где ты, где ты, белая карета?
В стенах туалета человек кричит.
Но не слышат стены, трубы словно вены,
И бачок сливной, как сердце, бешено стучит

----------


## Alex80

Имхо, энергетика многих старых песен сейчас подразумевает прямо таки другие так сказать жанры и направления.
И вчера набрел на еще одно доказательство этому:  https://www.youtube.com/embed/HI9Z1UUhbUY

----------


## Alex80

P.S. 
"И Ленин такой молодой" - это, конечно, просто, чисто по звучанию и мелодике и темпу, в современном мире - хард-рок как есть...

----------


## Lampada

Ирина Христианова  http://mus4.me/music/%D0%A5%D0%A0%D0...84%D0%B8%D1%8F   *Фотография (1957) * Арсений Тарковский      В сердце дунет ветер тонкий,
     И летишь, летишь стремглав,
     А любовь на фотопленке
     Душу держит за рукав, 
     У забвения, как птица,
     По зерну крадет - и что ж?
     Не пускает распылиться,
     Хоть и умер, а живешь - 
     Не вовсю, а в сотой доле,
     Под сурдинку и во сне,
     Словно бродишь где-то в поле
      В запредельной стороне. 
     Все, что мило, зримо, живо,
     Повторяет свой полет,
     Если ангел объектива
     Под крыло твой мир берет.

----------


## wanja

Ирина Богушевская              *
У нас в раю* 
Ждать не надо лета, чтоб узнать, что счастье есть.
Ждать не буду лета, чтоб сказать, что счастье здесь.
Я узнала тайну: для надежды, для мечты
Мне никто не нужен. Даже ты. 
Апрель у нас в раю с золотыми лучами.
      Сентябрь у нас в раю – с серебристым дождём.
      Здесь счастье нам дано и в любви, и в печали.
      Оно со мной в тот миг, что я плачу о нём. 
Будь благословенным, детский смех у нас в раю,
Вешнее цветенье – и первый снег у нас в раю.
Верность и измена, боль и страсть, и тьма, и свет –
Всё здесь есть. Вот только говорят, что смерти нет. 
      Июль у нас в раю сыплет звёзды ночами.
      Ноябрь у нас в раю плачет ночью и днём.
      Здесь счастье нам дано и в любви, и в печали.
      Оно со мной в тот миг, что я плачу о нём. 
Молча смотрит бездна на летящие огни.
Ах, Отец небесный, Ты спаси, Ты сохрани.
У черты последней, жизни вечной на краю
Я скажу: "Оставь меня в раю, у нас в раю. 
      Ведь там опять весна расплескалась ручьями.
      Ведь там опять зима с этим белым огнём.
      Оставь меня в раю, средь любви и печали.
      Я всё тебе спою, что узнаю о нём".

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/QEyPeflsjMI 
Баллада о словах и чувствах.
Светлана Чёрных

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Wsjka9Ran7A 
Группа "АукцЫон"  *Дорога*

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/1apGEJVrIpE  
Аукцыон (Auktyon):Хомба 
Хомба. 
Метели дамба, 
И геликомба, 
И топинамба.  
Вот так и нам бы 
И целиком бы, 
Как топинамбы 
На катакомбы, 
Мы были далью, 
А стали былью, 
А может солью, 
А может пылью.  
И далеко ль я, 
И без тоски ль я, 
Я вижу колья, 
Я слышу крылья...  
Тайно, 
И незаметно, 
И одиноко, 
И безответно, 
И очень сложно, 
Неосторожно, 
И только странно 
И безмятежно.  
И может даль я, 
А может быль я, 
А может соль я, 
А может пыль я.  
И далеко ль я, 
И без тоски ль я, 
Я вижу колья, 
Я слышу крылья...  
Вольно 
Или невольно, 
Я вижу странно, 
И мне не больно, 
И так желанно.  
И беззащитно, 
И мне не стыдно, 
И не обидно.  
Сталью, 
Железной пылью, 
Тяжёлой далью.  
Желанной былью. 
И далеко ль я. 
И без тоски ль я, 
Я вижу колья, 
Я слышу крылья...  
Нет, на, 
И незаметно, 
И одиноко, 
И безответно.  
И странно нежно, 
И безмятежно, 
Но одиноко, 
И безнадежно.  
И может даль я, 
А может быль я, 
А может соль я, 
А может пыль я, 
И далеко ль я.  
И без тоски ль я, 
Я вижу колья, 
Я слышу крылья...

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/jq4O145-jCg

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/oPNFGRhlJfw

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/5kb2nzDFDNo

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/aPLiAHc-a00  
Em F#7 H7
В полночь я вышел на прогул-ку
Em
Шел в темноте по переулку
D
Вдруг, вижу, дева в закоулке
H7
Стоит в слезах
Em Am D
Где, говорю, тебя я видел?
C
Кто, мне скажи, тебя обидел?
H7
Забыл тебя?
C
Ты - Орландина, ты - судьба моя.
Em
Признайся мне, что я узнал тебя.
H7 Em
Да, это я. 
Да, мое имя - Орландина
Да, Орландина, Орландина
Знай, Орландина, Орландина
Зовут меня.
Где-то, сказал, меня ты видел?
Знаешь что сам меня обидел?
Забыл меня?
Но для тебя забуду слезы я,
Пойду с тобой коль позовешь меня,
Буду твоя. 
Ах как хочу тебя обнять я,
Поцеловать рукав от платья.
Ну, так приди в мои объятья...
И в этот миг
Шерстью покрылся лоб девичий,
Красен стал глаз, а голос птичий...
И волчий лик.
Меня чудовище схватило
И сладострастно испустило
Мерзостный крик. 
Видишь ли, я не Орландина.
Да, я уже не Орландина.
Знай, я вообще не Орландина.
Я - Люцифер!
Видишь, теперь в моих ты лапах,
Слышишь ужасный серый запах?
И гул огня?"
Так завопил он и вонзил свой зуб,
В мой бедный лоб свой древний медный зуб
Сам сатана.
Сам сатана. 
From: Шура Московкин

----------


## diogen_

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UfR52ELkPuc
The bottle of vine' by Masha Makarova and vulgar jellyfish. The only concert in Zuzino pub!!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/kICGAtWGmWk 
Олег Газманов  *Свежий ветер*  
Я сегодня не такой, как вчера
Свежий ветер мои крылья поднял
Кожу старую взрывая на швах,
Новой кожей я всё небо обнял.
Свежий ветер он не зря прилетал
Пыль стряхнул и распахнул мне окно
Я давно о свежем ветре мечтал
Свежий ветер, мы с тобой заодно 
Припев
Полем, полем, полем свежий ветер пролетел
Поле, свежий ветер, я давно его хотел
Полем, полем, полем свежий ветер пролетал
Поле, свежий ветер, я давно о нем мечтал 
Расскажу ему, как было со мной
Как лечили от свободы меня
Как хотели, чтобы был я слепой
У слепого так легко все отнять
Как хотели за меня все решать
В чем ходить, где жить и чем мне дышать
Как хотели запретить мне мечтать,
Но теперь меня уж не удержать 
Я сегодня не такой как вчера
Я голодный, но веселый и злой
Мне то нечего сегодня терять,
Потеряет нынче кто-то другой.
В песнях ветра мысли очень просты
Кроме неба нету правды другой
Эта песня мне звенит с высоты
Кто ее не слышит - просто глухой.   
I’m not the same that I was yesterday no more
A fresh wind has raised my wings up high
Ripping my old skin apart
With my new skin I’ve embraced the sky
That fresh wind didn’t fly by in vain
Shook the dust and blew my window open
For so long I’ve dreamed of a fresh wind
Fresh wind, I’m on your side 
Chorus
By the plain, the plain, a fresh wind went flying
By the plains, for so long I’ve wanted that fresh wind to fly
By the plain, the plain, a fresh wind was flying
By the plains, for so long I’ve dreamed of that fresh wind to fly 
I’ll go tell him the story of my life
How they were curing me from freedom
How they wanted me to loose my sight
It’s so easy to take it all from a blind
How they wanted to decide all for me
What to wear, where to live and what to breathe
How they wanted to forbid me to dream
But they cannot hold me now 
I’m not the same that I was yesterday no more
I’m so hungry, but I’m happy and mad
There’s just nothing for me to loose today
Somebody else will loose all now
Thoughts are so clear in the songs of the wind
There’s no truth but the sky above
That song is streaming to me from a height
Who cannot hear it is simply deaf

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/M0G9gfTNifE

----------

